# Fuente fija y regulable + voltímetro digital



## mnicolau

Les dejo un proyecto que hace rato quería realizar pero por falta de tiempo no había podido. Es una fuente de alimentación fija y regulada utilizando fuentes de PC.
Lo que hace interesante a esta, es:
-La potencia capás de entregar
-Las dimensiones
-El peso
-Tensiones ideales para algunos usos en particular como cierto tipo de pre y amplificador.
-El muy bajo costo, dado que las fuentes de pc se volvieron "desechables", se dañan y se cambian, por lo que no resulta dificil conseguirlas en casas o services de computación, ya que las amontonan como basura.
Por lo general, las fallas que presentan son más o menos las mismas y hay muchas guías en internet de qué revisar para poder arreglarlas por muy poco $$$. Eso fue lo que hice con este par que utilicé.

Empezamos con la fuente, se trata de 2 fuentes de PC unidas en serie para lograr distintas tensiones y un máximo de 24[V], también se agregó una fuente variable con LM317 y un voltímetro digital con ICL7107.

Las tensiones que yo utilicé son:

Fijas
------
-12[V]
5[V]
12[V]
17[V] (12+5) ideal para amplificador "de 12V"
24[V] (12+12)

Variable
----------
1.2~24[V]

*EDIT:*Los displays son del tipo SA56-XXXXXX y utilicé un zócalo 2x20 (el mismo zócalo del ICL7107) para colocar debajo (hay que cortarle los pines que sobran al zócalo)



Oculto: fotos



Fotos de los distintos componenentes:







Fuente Nº 1






Fuente Nº 2






Fuente regulable con LM317T






Voltímetro Digital con ICL7107


Esquema de conexión de los componentes:






*Muy importante lo remarcado con un círculo rojo, la 2º fuente DEBE estar aislada del gabinete, para evitar un corto.*

Fotos de la fuente terminada:






Si pueden conseguir un gabinete un poco más grande estaría mejor.. jaja













Saludos, espero les sea útil

Voltímetro Digital + Fuente Regulable 2.0.pdf


----------



## Audiorythmics

muy buena fuente! y bastante completa, lo que le faltaria que es muy util es un limitador de corriente,


yo el año pasado me arme una parecida con voltimetro y amperimetro digital pero lo manejaba con un pic y lcd inteligente,

era regulable de 0 a 35V X 5 amp con limitador de corriente y circuito contra cortos,


saludos,


----------



## fernandob

un chiche , de verdad, muy buena.
hasta el frente hiciste.

sabes que le falta ?
mas color en el frente
radio o mp3 para distraerte mietrras trabajas.
y cenicero si fumas

 

que criticon , che .esta rebueno el asunto , y sos muy practico, sabes aprovechar las cosas , piola


----------



## MFK08

la verdad que una excelente herramienta de trabajo para el taller... muy practico, creo que bastante economico y muy efectiva... feliciades por tu proyecto....


----------



## mnicolau

Gracias por los comentarios! como decís MFK, es una herramienta indispensable para cualquier electrónico y es algo que me estaba faltando en mi mesa de trabajo...

Lo que quisiera armar ahora es un buen generador de funciones.. vi varios en el foro así que ya vamos a ver...

Saludos


----------



## Maumana

Me parece una idea genial, excelente. Usualmente las fuentes de voltaje comerciales no son nada baratas, y más si sus voltimetros son digitales.  Es una excelente forma de hacerse una fuente para los experimentos de taller, de hecho me gustaría construirme una para ese mismo propósito.  Dime tienes por casualidad el circuito del volímetro ?


----------



## anthony123

Mariano che, tiempo sin verte por el foro.:! Como siempre tus trabajos son impecables, me gusta mucho la forma en que quedan tus PCB's! Debes lanzarme unos cuentos secretitos de los tuyos jajajaj..!

Bueno saludos y feliz navidad.:!

PD:¿Ya abandonaste tu moto verdesilla?


----------



## franko1819

hola¡¡
alguien tiene el circuito del voltimetro digital pero esquematico?


----------



## mnicolau

Me alegro les haya gustado gente, con respecto al limitador de corriente, aún no le encuentro la aplicación... para qué lo utilizan concretamente?

franko1819, el esquema del voltímetro es el que está en su hoja de datos (página 4 - figura 2) y le agregué en la entrada un divisor de tensión ya que la escala del voltímetro original son 200[mV] y había que llevarla a 200[V].

anthony tanto tiempo! gracias por el comentario, le dedico bastante tiempo a los pcbs hasta acomodarlos como me gustan y la moto anda a full ahora que estoy de vacaciones! jaja

Saludos y felices fiestas!


----------



## anthony123

Que les cuesta buscar?


----------



## lalex

para mi... antes de un limitador de corriente...


estaria bueno un amperimetro digital,, cosa q te diga cuanta corriente estas consumiendo,, cosa q es mas util..



yyy ahhiii siii!  la fuente seria el "moustro"  de las fuentes... JAa!



Saludos


----------



## franko1819

gracias anthony¡¡¡


----------



## lalex

che mnicolau, como se llama el papel q esta en el frente de tu fuente...? asi hago mi propia tapa.. 



y nose,, un poco mas de información sobre la misma... nosee algo? si tendrias por ai los .pcb me serian de gran utilidad  



saludos


----------



## mnicolau

lalex dijo:
			
		

> che mnicolau, como se llama el papel q esta en el frente de tu fuente...? asi hago mi propia tapa..
> 
> 
> 
> y nose,, un poco mas de información sobre la misma... nosee algo? si tendrias por ai los .pcb me serian de gran utilidad
> 
> 
> 
> saludos



Lo del frente es vinilo blanco, imprimí arriba y lo plastifiqué para evitar problemas con la tinta. Al diseño lo hice con el PCB Wizard... otra utilidad más que le he dado jejej
Mucha más información no se puede agregar, siguiendo el esquema sale andando. 
Lo que sí me olvidé de comentar es el tema del encendido, estas fuentes se encienden conectando el cable verde con gnd (osea, con cualquier cable negro). Pero el tema está en que no se pueden unir ambos verdes de cada fuente y mandarlos a masa, por lo que hay que utilizar un interruptor bipolar que admita 2 pares de cables por separados y de esta manera unir cada cable verde con la gnd respectiva de cada fuente, no se si se entiende...

PD: decidí no compartir los .pcb orginales para evitar disgutos que han sucedido...

Saludos


----------



## lalex

esta bien,, me parece perfecto..



tengo una idea...



no abra forma de hacer regular la fuente de computadora variando alguna resistencia,,?


osea, para no perder corriente cuando se utilize el lm317


entendes?..


----------



## dustra

puedes mandar un diagrama del voltimetro digital.. porq el diagrama q puso antonhy no tiene el divisor de tension q tu dices y en las hojas d especifiaciones solo estan las fuentes... o decirnos como lo conectaste... 

bueno ps espero respuestas muchas gracias desd ahorita


----------



## mnicolau

El diagrama es el mismo de la hoja de datos (el que puso anthony) pero como decís, tiene agregado un divisor de tensión en la entrada para hacer la escala de 200[V]. Este divisor consta de una resistencia de 1[MΩ] en serie con una de 1[kΩ] en paralelo. Dichas resistencias deben ser en lo posible 1% para introducir menos error en la lectura.

Lalex, recién veo tu respuesta, no entendí bien lo de "perder corriente cuando se utilize el lm317". El LM317 se banca máximo 1[A] que es menos de la décima parte de la corriente total supuesta capás de entregar la fuente. Y esto suponiendo que cargamos al LM317 al máximo, cosa que no creo que vayamos a hacer. Así que no veo el inconveniente.

Saludos


----------



## lalex

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> Lalex, recién veo tu respuesta, no entendí bien lo de "perder corriente cuando se utilize el lm317". El LM317 se banca máximo 1[A] que es menos de la décima parte de la corriente total supuesta capás de entregar la fuente. Y esto suponiendo que cargamos al LM317 al máximo, cosa que no creo que vayamos a hacer. Así que no veo el inconveniente.
> 
> Saludos





yo me referia a q si no se hacer variar alguna resistencia, para variar el voltaje de la salida de la fuente..

y de esta forma no perder amperaje,, y ahorrarte el trabajo de hacer una etapa reguladora aparte..


----------



## mnicolau

Mmm no, no es tan simple la cosa, las fuentes son todas distintas, utilizan distintos IC, etc. Además la idea del proyecto es *no* meter mano en las fuentes, de manera de hacer todo más sencillo y con la posibilidad de usar cualquier fuente.

Igualmente fijate el tamaño y costo de la etapa reguladora, con 5$ la armás y los componentes son muy comunes.

Saludos


----------



## juani2312

Una pregunta, en el pcb del voltimetro noté un integrado 7805. 

Lo usas para regular a +5v? Pero si la fuente tiene los dos voltajes necesarios para el funcionamiento del voltimetro (+5 y -5), por que un 7805? Esa es mi duda, capaz que es para otra cosa y no me di cuenta, je.

Saludos!


----------



## mnicolau

Hola juani, si el LM7805 lo coloqué dado que la calibración del voltímetro está sujeta a la tensión de alimentación y con el LM me aseguro una tensión constante ya que no sabía cómo se iba a comportar la fuente bajo carga... Pero sí, se podría quitar y alimentar directamente, al menos con los +5[V] ya que a los -5[V] no lo traen todas las fuentes.

Saludos


----------



## juani2312

Ah, buenisimo.! gracias por aclararmelo. Se lo voy a poner para asegurarme la tension.

Saludos!


----------



## juani2312

No tuviste problemas con el voltimetro y la fuente variable compartiendo el GND?


----------



## mnicolau

juani2312 dijo:
			
		

> No tuviste problemas con el voltimetro y la fuente variable compartiendo el GND?



Mmm no por? problemas de qué tipo te referís? 
La GND es la general de las tensiones fijas, variable y el voltímetro.


----------



## juani2312

Te pregunto porque hace poco abri un tema*, especialmente para preguntar si habria algun problema al alimentar el voltimetro con la misma fuente que deseo medir, y elaficionado me dijo: 


> Los voltímetros en base a 7107, no deben alimentarse con la fuente que vas a medir, porque la tierra del voltímetro no es la tierra de la alimentación, es decir es una tierra virtual, que está conectada a una pata del 7107, que no en la pata de la tierra o cero voltios del integrado.
> Por esa razón el voltímetro debe se alimentado por una fuente independiente, de la fuente que se va a medir.


*https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about29167.html


----------



## mnicolau

Ah entiendo, pero no, no hay problema. 
Si te fijás en este circuito que armé, la GND del voltímetro está unida al (-) de la tensión a medir por lo tanto comparten la misma GND.
Hay circuitos para este ICL donde el (-) de la tensión a medir, se deja sin unir al gnd, para poder medir tensiones que no sean de la misma fuente.

Saludos


----------



## juani2312

Ah listo!, gracias por la aclaracion...Ya estoy haciendo el esquematico del voltimetro (un quilombo), asi hago el pcb y ya el lunes la estare armando...

Saludos!


----------



## juani2312

No podrias por favor subir el .pcb del voltimetro? Se que decidiste no hacerlo, pero no me sale! Hice el esquematico, pero a la hora de convertirlo a pcb no llega a hacer las conexiones.

Saludos!


----------



## alexus

hola! podrias explicar un poco mejor como hacer la ibnterconexion entre las dos fuentes? a ver si entendi: agarro el cable amarillo de la primera y lo unico con un negativo de la segunda, y entre un negro de la primera y el amarillo de la segunda hay 24 volt? dejnado libres para la regulacion los restantes de la numero uno? luego, en el pcb del voltimetro, hay un integradito de 8 patas? que es?dedse ya gracias!


----------



## franko1819

hola amigos¡¡:
yo imprimi el pcb y cuando acomode el CI las ultimas patas me quedan un poco fuera de los agujeros del integrado
¿si le pongo el zocalo de arregla eso?


----------



## mnicolau

alexus dijo:
			
		

> hola! podrias explicar un poco mejor como hacer la ibnterconexion entre las dos fuentes? a ver si entendi: agarro el cable amarillo de la primera y lo unico con un negativo de la segunda, y entre un negro de la primera y el amarillo de la segunda hay 24 volt? dejnado libres para la regulacion los restantes de la numero uno? luego, en el pcb del voltimetro, hay un integradito de 8 patas? que es?dedse ya gracias!



Buenas, es tal cual decís y está en el esquema. Es como unir 2 pilas en serie...
Al hacer esa unión, todas las tensiones de la 2º fuente se suman a los 12[V] de la 1º. Osea: 
En los 3.3[V] vas a tener 15.3[V]
En los 5[V] vas a tener 17[V]
En los 12[V] vas a tener 24[V]
Estas tensiones son siempre midiendo respecto a GND de la 1º fuente.

La 2º pregunta no entendí bien: "dejanado libres para la regulacion los restantes de la numero uno?"
Podés utilizar todas las tensiones que disponen ambas fuentes como *tensiones fijas* y a su vez, utilizás los 24[V] para mandar al regulador y así tener la *tensión regulable*. En el esquema está explicado.

El integrado de 8 patas es un ICL7660 y es el encargado de generar los -5[V] que necesita el voltímetro para funcionar.



			
				franko1819 dijo:
			
		

> hola amigos¡¡:
> yo imprimi el pcb y cuando acomode el CI las ultimas patas me quedan un poco fuera de los agujeros del integrado
> ¿si le pongo el zocalo de arregla eso?



Mmm fijate si imprimiste al 100% del tamaño porque el zócalo es igual al IC.

Saludos


----------



## franko1819

lo lleve hasta el 150% en la parte superior de la ventana y cuando la imprimo me sale mas chico que 150, en realidad me saca todas las impresiones iguales


----------



## mnicolau

franko1819 dijo:
			
		

> lo lleve hasta el 150% en la parte superior de la ventana y cuando la imprimo me sale mas chico que 150, en realidad me saca todas las impresiones iguales



Que raro, fijate que la placa del voltímetro debe medir 71x65 [mm].

Saludos


----------



## franko1819

lo medi y me dio 69x63(mm)


----------



## corover_ar

Una preguntilla. Soy algo nuevo en el tema y me gustaría saber que potenciometro usas en el regulador. Gracias. La fuente esta barbara!


----------



## franko1819

se usa uno lineal de 5 k


----------



## alexus

ah ya entendi! gracias por responder! en mi caso la tension simetrica poara el voltimetro lo saco de la misma fuente! los +5v y los -5v, cabe rojo_cable negro_cable blanco! jejeje gracias por la ayuda


----------



## alessandra

el voltimetro es muy bueno muchas felicidades... solo tengo una pregunta este voltimetro tmb lee voltajes alternos... o los dos al mismo tiempo?


----------



## alexus

Muy importante lo remarcado con un círculo rojo, la 2º fuente DEBE estar aislada del gabinete, para evitar un corto. 

mnicolau: puedes explicarme bien eso del corto?

foristas: 

-al compañero que habia sugerido segular la propia fuente de la pc haciendo varias una resistencia para no perder corriente con el 317, le cuento que puedo aramarse el regular que mnicolau propuso agregando "un transistor para mayores consumos", si no se entiende subo un dibujo.

-estoy armandome la fuente propuesta aqui, pero necesito su ayuda, es un bobadita pero quiero tener su opinion, de que lado quedarian mejor los conectores? ya que pienso dividir el frontal en dos, la parte de control, y la de los conectores (simples bananas hembras).

-quiero ponerle un "ajuste fino" de la tension de salida, como lo tienes las comerciales, alguna idea?

-quiero ponerle (jejeje) un limitador de corriente variable, alguna idea?

desde ya gracias y de veras que es un buen proyecto, muy necesario y muy economico!


----------



## gca

Hola mira para el ajuste fino podes usar un potenciometro de 5k lineal multi vuelta
Slaudos


----------



## mnicolau

Hola gente, primero, bienvenida al foro alessandra. Que yo sepa el IC no lee tensiones alternas. Lo que deberías hacer es rectificar la tensión y modificar el divisor resistivo para que acuse la tensión adecuada en AC (sino leería la tensión rectificada en DC), supongo que así se podría.

Alexus, si conectás la masa de la 2º fuente al chasis, vas a estar conectando también los 12[V] de la 1º fuente al chasis (ya que se unen formando la serie). Por lo tanto estarías haciendo un corto entre los 12[V] y el chasis (el cual está conectado a GND de la 1º fuente).

Para hacer el ajuste fino, debés utilizar un potenciómetro de bajo valor (justamente para que el ajuste sea "fino"), conectado en serie con el propuesto. Deberías probar con un pote de 500[Ω] y uno de 1[kΩ] haber cual te gusta más. Mayor a eso ya no sería tan "fino"...

Saludos


----------



## alexus

ok gracias mnicolau!

con respecto al limitador de corriente? mira que es muy util y todas las fuentes comerciales lo tienen.

si queres te mando el esquema con 317 y transistor "para mayores consumos"...

un abrazo


----------



## alessandra

gracias mnicolau

me es de gran ayuda tu respuesta
 por ahi encontre un ic q mide solo alterna voy a investigar  aver si puedo hacer q trabajen los dos simultaneamente, o buscare algun pic q me pueda ayudar a medir tanto alterna como directa...
hasta pronto


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Este multímetro esta hecho con ICL 7106, el marco rojo encierra el circuito de corriente alterna (voltaje). Con esto te harás un idea de como medir el voltaje de CA
En el archivo adjunto está la lista de los componentes.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## alessandra

gracias   elaficionado
lo pondre en marcha, luego reporto como funciono
si puedes poner un poco mas grand ela imagen te lo agradeceria lo q pasa es q no se distingue bien
saludos


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Espero que ahora si te sirva.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## gonpa

En el voltimetro digital q tu montaste ahi ¿ cual es el rango q puede medir? por q veo q no usaste la rama (-) pin 30 y solo usaste el pin 31 para la entrada. 

con cual resistencia de tu circuito selecciono el rango?

muchas gracias


----------



## alexus

si no me equivoco el pin 30 va a masa, por lo tanto, cualquier negro.
el el rango puede estar entre 0-20v, 0-200v, depende de tu fuente


----------



## duvan_ramos

*me puedes regalar información detallada del voltimetro a mi correo porfa.  dXXXXXXX@XXXXXXX.com.
Gracias*



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Eso no se hace...


----------



## mnicolau

Hola duvan, bienvenido al foro, decime qué información necesitás y la publico acá así la pueden tener todos...

El esquema es el siguiente:







Como pueden ver, ese esquema tiene una escala de 200[mV], por lo tanto le agregué en la entrada un divisor resistivo compuesto por una resistencia en serie (1MΩ) y otra en paralelo (1kΩ). Con esto subí la escala hasta los 200[V]. Dichas resistencias es preferible que sean 1% para que el valor sea el más correcto posible y no introduzca demasiados errores.

Saludos


----------



## duvan_ramos

Necesito la lista de componentes de voltimetro y el diagrama esquematico. Que pena molestarte tanto pero cuando uno empieza a estudiar Electronica quiere aprender de todo. 
Gracias


----------



## alessandra

duvan ramos
si te  proporcionan esa lista de componentes y diagrama esquematico seriaa tan amable de compartirlo conmigo plis
comparto eso de q cuando uno empieza con esto de la electronica quiere aprender de todo
gracias
saludos


----------



## duvan_ramos

Hola alexa
todabia estoy eperando la información, no se si tu ya la tengas, publicala si la tienes.
Gracias


----------



## mnicolau

Vamos... hacer la lista de componentes de un circuito tan simple es muy sencillo...

Lista componentes voltímetro ICL7107:
-------------------------------------------------

Varios:
---------

ICL7107
ICL7660
LM7805
3 Displays del tipo SA56-XXXXXX
1x Bornera Triple
1x Preset vertical 1k
Placa de cobre simple faz

Capacitores:
----------------

3x 10 uF
2x 470nF
1x 220nF
1x 100nF
1x 10nF
1x 100pF

Resistencias:
------------------

1x 1 Mohm 1%
1x 1 Kohm 1%
1x 1 Mohm
1x 100 Kohm
1x 47 Kohm
1x 22 Kohm
1x 470 Ohm


----------



## OLIVER8520

hola quiero saber cuales son los materiales y la conexiones que se necesitan para hacer una fuentre regulable de 12v a 2 amp con el voltimetro que diseñaste.

esa fuente te quedo muy bien.felicitaciones por ese trabajo, estoy muy agradecido, gracias.


----------



## OLIVER8520

porfavor pido explicacion de que es Vm, V+ y G y como van conectadas a la fuente que quiero hacer de 12v regulable con el voltimetro nada mas sin mas fuentes gracias


----------



## OLIVER8520

yo lo hice el voltimetro en mi protoboard pero no me sirvio
utilizo 3 led 7 segmentos hdsp-3901 porque no me funsiono?


----------



## alexus

la protoboard tiene sus cosas buenas y sus cosas malas, el mi cuando lo arme hace ya 2 años, lo arme en protoboard antes de pasarlo a PCI, revisa bien las conexiones, distribui n¡bien los componentes,  cosa de que puedas trabajar comodo, yo utilize 2 protoboard. 

el cable amarillo (V+): es la alimentacion para la plaqueta, que luego en esta se regular, estabiliza y simetriza en +/-5v.

gnd: es la "tierra" o masa de la plaqueta, compartida con la masa de la fuente numero 1 y la masa de la funte variable. 

vm: "tension a medir" es "la punta roja" de este voltimetro, se conecta al positivo de la funete de alimentacion que quieras medir, y "la punta negra" a las masas anteriormente nombradas.

espero haber sido de ayuda


----------



## OLIVER8520

en la fuente no espicifica el amperimetro que se requiere, que pasa si tengo una fuente de 15vol a 1.5 amp que pasa con el voltimetro hasta que amperios puede resistir el voltimetro gracias


----------



## OLIVER8520

tengo leds 7 segmentos hdsp-3901 habra algun problema con esto son de anodo comun y si no porfavor alguien me puede decir que pograma pcb utilizar para mi led gracias 

aqui las imagines:


----------



## alexus

oliver8520: tengo leds 7 segmentos hdsp-3901 habra algun problema.

primero que nada, no son leds, son displays de 7 segmentos.

revisa el esuqema que esta BIEN claro, utiliza un multimetro para corroborar tus displays.

el voltimetro mide tension no corriente (intensidad), para el amperimetro tenes que medir la trension sobre una resistencia baja en serie con el positivo de la fuente.


----------



## OLIVER8520

me referia a la intensidad con que se maneja el voltimetro

y todabia mi fuente no sirve porfavor si alguien me puede ayudar kon la pbc tengo unos display hdsp-3901

gracias


----------



## alexus

un consejo y algo a lo que me tuve que acostumbrar, no esperes nada de nadie, hazlo tu mismo, con el metodo de prueba y error se aprende muchisimo. es un voltimetro no un amperimetro, y si te referis a la corriente que consume el pci del voltimetro son unos pocos miliamperes


----------



## albermillan69

hay alguna manera de hacer un voltimetro de 4 digitos q llegue hasta 9999 sin decimales?


----------



## cheyo28

buenas a todos,

yo acabo de hacer el voltimetro con el ICL7107, funciona de marabillas, a diferencia de mnicolau yo hicé lo del voltjae de referencia con una resistencia de 47K  y un trimmer de 5K para ajustarlo. y utilizé el inversor 4049 para sacarle el voltaje negativo. me guié de una pagina de ucrania y del voltimetro de cekit.

saludos y dejo las fotos del volti


----------



## juani2312

cheyo28 dijo:
			
		

> buenas a todos,
> 
> yo acabo de hacer el voltimetro con el ICL7107, funciona de marabillas, a diferencia de mnicolau yo hicé lo del voltjae de referencia con una resistencia de 47K  y un trimmer de 5K para ajustarlo. y utilizé el inversor 4049 para sacarle el voltaje negativo. me guié de una pagina de ucrania y del voltimetro de cekit.
> 
> saludos y dejo las fotos del volti




Hey! te quedo muy bueno!
Podrias poner el link de la pagina de ucrania por favor?

Gracias...
Saludos!


----------



## mnicolau

Muy bueno cheyo28, además el hecho de no utilizar el ICL7660 (sino el 4049) reduce el costo total, me sumo también al pedido del link.

Saludos


----------



## duvan_ramos

Hey, cheyo28 super, mega, archi, bananicimo tu voltimetro, te cuento pues que he intentado armar ese CKTO y los display no me muestran un valor muy coherente que digamos, mejor dicho no me funciona.
me pregunta es la sigte que posibilidad hay en  cargues todos los materiales utilizados, lo que pasa es que tengo una pequeña duda con los condensadores.

PST: Oye tambien soy colombiano - de cali valle,  oiste ve....
jjejeje 
gracias,


----------



## cheyo28

Buenas, juani2312

El link: http://elektronika.kvalitne.cz/ostatni/merici/PanelMetrICL7107/PanMetrICL7107.html

y te dejo adjunto el pdf del voltimetro de cekit y las pcb en eagle.

saludos




			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Edité la dirección para que funcione como debe. Saludos


----------



## Amaro

compadre de casualidad tieenes los esquemas con los componentes para armar el voltimetro?


te lo agradeceria


Muy buen post buena fuente y excelente ahora podrias potenciar la etapa de regulacion poniendo un par de 2n3055 en paralelo y activados en base por el lm

conseguirias mayor corriente


http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/instlab/fte15a/index.htm


este seria el esquema
yo lo arme con 2 3055 y se obtiene muy buena corriente

saludos


----------



## cheyo28

Buenas a todos,

perdonenme por no poner el plano y la lista de componentes, pero el trabajo me quita mucho tiempo y no he tenido una gabela para adelantar. 

pero ya el sabado estoy libre y puedo aportarles todo. a mi amigo duvan_ramos gracias, y mirá vé yo soy costeño, espero que tengamos la oportunidad de compartir proyectos.

Saludos y exitos en sus proyectos


----------



## Cacho

La página no es ucraniana, sino checa (dominio .cz), y los links al PCB y la ubicación de componentes están justo abajo de la foto del circuito armado.

¡Lo dice clarito en el texto!  

En realidad lo único que hice fue dar click en los únicos dos links que encontré.
Son estas direcciones:
http://elektronika.kvalitne.cz/ostatni/merici/PanelMetrICL7107/schbrd/DPS.tif  <====PCB
http://elektronika.kvalitne.cz/ostatni/merici/PanelMetrICL7107/schbrd/osaz_plan.gif  <====Ubicación de componentes

Saludos


----------



## alexus

*podrias potenciar la etapa de regulacion poniendo un par de 2n3055 en paralelo y activados en base por el lm *

yo habia sugerido eso, porque un forsita lo menciono y nadie me dio corte, ni siquiera el interesado!

aqui lo q habia comentado:

al compañero que habia sugerido segular la propia fuente de la pc haciendo varias una resistencia para no perder crriente con el 317, le cuento que puedo aramarse el regular que mnicolau propuso agregando "un transistor para mayores consumos", si no se entiende subo un dibujo.

p.d.: no me llegaban notificaciones!


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Aquí tienes un circuito que solo usa +5V.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## franko1819

si, ceramicos


----------



## duvan_ramos

listo men, voy aprobar y le cuento.
Gracias


----------



## foso

Hola. Alguien me puede dar una idea de como hacer una fuente de tensión continua sin transformador. Intenté inventarla de varias formas pero me queda de poca potencia. Obiamente es con capacitores. La idea es que quede aislada galvanicamente de la red de 220 V. Lo ideal sería tener capacitores de poliester de 100uF, pero no los hay por cuestiones de armado, solo hay de hasta 4.7uF. Los electrolíticos tienen polaridad y no sirven.  Necesito por los menos 20 V de salida con 1 A.


----------



## ignacio.manzano

Hola!
Me parece buenisimo tu proyecto...

Unas preguntas de ignorante 

Si quiero usar la Fuente regulable con LM317T , pero de entrada tengo 42V cuales deberian ser los valores de los capacitores ? el de entrada tendria que ser 100uf/50V  y el de salida 100ud/35V ? tengo que cambiar algo mas? 
Mi idea es usar en vez de 1 fuente de PC una fuente de una impresora epson (es una fuente switching) que tien como salidas: 2x 42V, 1x 5v. Y queria usar 1 salida de 42 para conectar el circuito de fuente variable + voltimetro. 

gracias!


----------



## mnicolau

Hola ignacio, tené en cuenta que el LM317T tiene una entrada máxima de 37[V]. Deberías buscar el LM317HV, este soporta una tensión de hasta 57[V] en la entrada.

Los capacitores deben ser de una tensión mayor a la que tengan aplicados entre sus terminales. Poné ambos (entrada y salida) de 50[V].

Saludos


----------



## ignacio.manzano

Muchas gracias mnicolau!

Ua pregunta mas...tengo que cambiar algo mas del circuito ? resitencias o diodos?


----------



## mnicolau

Si, armalo tal cual nomás y con esos cambios en los caps...

Saludos


----------



## ignacio.manzano

Excelente!
Muchas gracias !


----------



## Cacho

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> Hola ignacio, tené en cuenta que el LM317T tiene una entrada máxima de 37[V].



Nop... El LM317 tiene un máximo de 37V (40V según qué fabricante sea) de diferencia entre el voltaje de entrada y de salida.
Si la salida no baja de 5V nunca, entonces no hay dramas.

Saludos.


----------



## mnicolau

Claro... es verdad, pero igualmente supongo que va a querer tensiones menores a 5[V] en la salida. Yo por lo menos es en ese rango inicial dónde más utilizo la regulable.

Saludos


----------



## shadow_x

saludos estoy en el proceso de armar mi propia fuente pero primero me puse a armar el display; al principio tenia problemas ya que me marcaba mal los valores aunque no le conectara dana a medir; ahora ya logre ponerlo en la protoboard funcionando pero cuando lo pase a pcb me salio mal y me marca valores errados; primero pense que habia echo mal las pristas pero a varios compañeros tampoco les lasio. me pueden ayudar a averguar el error? anexo el diagrama que use y el diseño en pcb que hice en proteus.







en vez de los diodos uso 4 resistencias de 220 ohms


----------



## duvan_ramos

Señores saludos a todos
Les escribo nuevamente comentándoles que hice el impreso del voltímetro digital y no me funciona, me da números al azar, nunca empieza en cero. Me gustaría saber cuál es el secreto para que me funcione.
Estuve hablando con un profesor y me dijo que dentro de este circuito va un condensador de tantalio.

Existe alguna alma caritativa que ya haya hecho el montaje de este Circuito y me diga que debo hacer…   por favor.
Les adjunto una foto del voltímetro,  no es muy estetico pero lo necesito hacer bien, para hacerle las respectivas modificaciones.

Pdt: lo voy a utilizar para una fuente de laboratorio variable de 1.3 a 30 voltios, controlada por el puerto paralelo por medio de un bufer 74245 y uno reles de 5v.


----------



## danielxxx

hey saludos soy nuevo en  esto y en las fuentes de  la pc no encuentro la tierra que me indican es verde y otra duda tengo un cacble que indica es de - 5v  que hago con ese?  gracias


----------



## mnicolau

duvan_ramos dijo:
			
		

> Señores saludos a todos
> Les escribo nuevamente comentándoles que hice el impreso del voltímetro digital y no me funciona, me da números al azar, nunca empieza en cero. Me gustaría saber cuál es el secreto para que me funcione.
> Estuve hablando con un profesor y me dijo que dentro de este circuito va un condensador de tantalio.



Hola, qué circuito armaste? Cual es el problema? Oscila la lectura? o es incorrecta? Regulaste el preset?

danielxxx, el cable verde se usa en las ATX para encender la fuente, al conectarlo con GND (que usa color negro). Al de -5[V] lo podés utilizar o no, según tus necesidades...

Saludos


----------



## danielxxx

otro cable que sobra es uno naranja y en la placa  indica p.g les envio una foto


----------



## duvan_ramos

Mniculao gracias por responder,  
arme el mismo circuito que tu tienes en la fuente. El problema es que Oscila la lectura, cada vez que enciendo el voltimetro pone un valor cualquiera. 
ya regule el preset y no pasa nada.

Mirando las fotos que tu tienes del voltimetro me dio cuenta que tienes un capacitor de tantalio en el pin 29 del integrado ICL7107


----------



## danielxxx

bien mi duda sigue perdon por  la insistencia  cual es el cable que se aterriza a tierra.


----------



## saiwor

hola,
arme este proyecto es de una empresa que vende kits: http://www.labelinkits.com/html_detalle_producto.php?idproducto=CKT-038 su diagrama es similar a este http://www.turbokeu.com/myprojects/icl7107thermo/icl7107thermo.gif 
 Y no me funciono parpadea los displays  y este maracaba 8v a 7v, se entibia el integrado ICL7107

Y quiero armar ese voltimetro q postearon pero el integrado 7660 no se encuentra en mi pais, q puedo hacer para remplazarlo?

Saludos.
Gracias


----------



## shadow_x

a mi me paso igual y a varios compañeros; para mi que este circuito tienen truco; una pregunta a todos los que lo armaron en protoboard y sirvio pero lo pasaron a impreso: alguna de las lineas de cobre pasa por debajo de algun capacitor o de alguna resistencia? es que estube pensando... este circuito funciona con oscilacion y si alguna de las pistas de las que pasan por debajo de un capacitor me esta alterando la oscilacion? responda porfa


----------



## duvan_ramos

Saludos a todos
hey ya pude conseguir mediciones con el voltimetro, tenia un pequeño problemita con el oscilador que va entre los pines 38,39 y 40.  
Ahora tengo otro problema, lo que pasa es que la lectura del los display varia mucho, me gustaria que alguien me diga que se puede hacer en este caso.
Gracias


----------



## franko1819

te hacia mal contacto o que?


----------



## cheyo28

Buenas a todos,


perdon por la ausencia al foro,  el trabajo quita mucho tiempo, en fin...les dejo el circuito esquematico de lo que montè para que funcionara mi voltimetro, y ademas dejo los pcb en eagle correjido con la signatura del esquema, esto para quienes lo quieran montar.

Para mi conpatriota duvan-ramos, le digo que el condensador de tantalio lo usè a la salida (pata 3) del regulador, de manera para filtrar "ruido", ademas que es recomendable que al hacer impreso se haga del estilo apantayado para evitar estas interferencias.

Duvan- que condensadores usates para "INT" y "A/Z" pata 29 y 27 del 7107, estos condensadores deben ser precisos por eso se usan del tipo poliester, a mi me pasò lo mismo cuando lo montè en la protoboard, cambiè estos condensadores en el impreso y listo, si persiste te recomiendo que midas el condensador de 100pF "osc 3" pata 38 del ICL y si quieres mas precision usa una Resistencias 100K en de precisiòn de 5 franjas de colores "osc2".

Espero haberte colaborado y por allì un forista que pedia una alternativa al 7660. le dejo el listado de los materiales y todo lo necesario para armar este volti.

A mniculau o a alguien màs, les pregunto si ha configuardo su voltimetro como amperimetro, quiero tener tanto voltimetro como aperimetro para mi fuente

Saludos el cheyo28


----------



## mnicolau

Hola cheyo, podrías subir los archivos en PDF? Lo podés hacer con el dopdf, es gratis y lo descargás de acá:

www.dopdf.com

Respecto al usarlo como amperímetro, nunca lo hice, si encuentro algo te aviso. Pero supongo que midiendo la caida de tensión en una resistencia es todo lo que hay que hacer...

PD: http://electronics-diy.com/ICL7107_digital_ammeter.php

Saludos


----------



## franko1819

que seria el metodo apantallado?


----------



## duvan_ramos

Hey cheyo, te fajaste mi guey, eso si es colaborar!
muchas gracias por los consejos. 
Pienso armar nuevamente el volty con todas las especificaciones que nos regalaste.

Slds


----------



## cheyo28

Buenas a todos,

Pues hacer pcbs apantalladas es que el gnd cubra el espacio restante de la placa alrrededor del circuito, si se fijan en los pcbs que subí el gnd cubre la mayoría de esta zona...esto es muy usado en los circuitos de audio. otro dato, si al abrir el archivo en eagle no muesta el apantallado, buscan el boton, en la barra de iconos del lado izquierdo, que diga rastness y listo.

Duvan la paciencia y la persistencia es la virtud del hombre...exito en tu proyecto.

Voy a ver si me bajo el eagle 5.3.0 pues este softwara exporta directamante a PDF y auna escala precisa, usando el dopdf creo que la escala no es precisa.

Saludos, el cheyo28


----------



## duvan_ramos

Señores despues de tanto tiempo de integrados quemados y de madrasos a diestra y siniestra, les quiero compartir una foto de mi proyecto final.

Sldos


----------



## HIRHOSHY

seria mas elogioso tu trabajo si compartieras el circuito y asi darte todos los agradecimientos de tal, que sentido tiene que subamos las fotos de lo que hagamos si no acceden los demas al diagrama?


----------



## cheyo28

Felicitaciones Duvan....tienes una excelente fuente...  

Comparte con todos los cambios que hicistes para corregir el problema...y si me puedes informaciónrmar: ¿que fuente de voltaje variable usaste y a que amperaje, yo aun sigo en mi busqueda... me gustó una con lm323 pero no se.

Saludos y exitos a todos con sus proyectos.

Cheyo28


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo

suponiendo que este proyecto pueda realizarse y nos quedara funcionando, lei que era especial para circuitos de preamplificador, ¿pero como se usaria? todos los esquemas que arme y me quedan por armar usan fuente simetricas -12 0 +12, como seria eso, alguien puede decirlo

Gracias


----------



## alexus

hyroshy lee paginas atras, la primera mejor dicho que esta todo!

mnicolau: sabes que yo tenia ese mismo problema qeu comentaron en la pagina anterior...

en la fuente de pc anda varbaro, pero en la a transformador no! oscila feisimo!


felicitaciones duvan!


----------



## shadow_x

duvan_ramos dijo:
			
		

> Señores despues de tanto tiempo de integrados quemados y de madrasos a diestra y siniestra, les quiero compartir una foto de mi proyecto final.
> 
> Sldos



genial;  yo llevo mucho soñando con armar una parecida pero me quede detenido en el voltimetro porque en pcb me oscila mucho. yo pienso agregarle un control para el ventilador para que se encienda solo a cierta temperatura


----------



## mnicolau

Muy buena esa fuente duvan, quedó bárbara.

Cuál es el problema con las oscilaciones? cuál PCB armaron? Oscila constantemente?

Podrían probar aislar las masas, colocar mejores componentes y resistencias 1%, capacitores en la entrada, revisar la estabilidad de las tensiones de alimentación, bajar un poco la velocidad de refresco de la lectura (pines 38, 39 y 40) y no se me ocurre por el momento otra cosa para ir probando...

Saludos


----------



## shadow_x

lo curioso es que arme el 7107 ya varias veces en protoboar y funciona bien pero lo paso a pcb y los numeros me oscilan, me sugirieron poner a tierra el pin 32 para hacer un divisor de voltaje pero ahorita estoy de vacaciones en casa de mi familia y olvide mi fuente de +/-5v en mi depa jaja


----------



## cheyo28

les cuento que mi voltimetro aun no le he puesto en fuente, pues la que tenia se me totio....en fin usé un bateria de 9 voltios para probarlo y ni por allí de oscilaciones, falta a ver si pasa algo en la nueva fuente que estoy haciendo...en teoria no, pero falta...ver.

Saludos

cheyo28


----------



## artjes88

el voltimetreo digital se alimeta con 12v por favor diganme?


----------



## edonomow

Excelente que trabajo tan mas bueno y de presentación tan elegante.
¿Que maetrial has usado para la caratula de tu gabinete?


----------



## mnicolau

artjes88 dijo:
			
		

> el voltimetreo digital se alimeta con 12v por favor diganme?



Hola, si, lo alimenté con los 12[V] de la fuente (como figura en el esquema). En realidad para funcionar el ICL7107 se alimenta con +-5[V], para eso está el regulador LM7805 y el ICL7660.

edonomow, gracias, la carátula es una impresión láser sobre una lámina blanca autoadhesiva ("vinilo" se la conoce por acá).

Saludos


----------



## artjes88

entones si ya tengo el circuito armado como esta en el diagrama solo lo alimento con 12 volts?

gracias


----------



## artjes88

oye y si mi fuente de voltaje da 5v lo puedo conectar dirctamente sin el LM7805 o a fuerza necesito los -5V?


----------



## Cacho

Hola Artjes

Por favor, si querés hacer una aclaración editá tu post siempre que puedas en lugar de crear uno nuevo.
De lo contrario serán removidos.
Gracias.


----------



## OLIVER8520

el integrado icl7660 (convierte el voltaje positivo a negativo )alimenta al icl 7107 con -5V  .

todo el circuito se alimenta con 12V el 7805 es u nregulador de voltaje y a este como minimo se le alimenta con 8V para que de 5V


----------



## mnicolau

oliver8520 dijo:
			
		

> el integrado icl7660 (convierte el voltaje positivo a negativo )alimenta al icl 7107 con -5V  .
> 
> todo el circuito se alimenta con 12V el 7805 es u nregulador de voltaje y a este como minimo se le alimenta con 8V para que de 5V



Bien aclarado...


----------



## shadow_x

hay modo de obtener +-5 de uina pila de 9v sin usar un integrado?


----------



## mnicolau

Shadow, si alimentás el circuito con los 9[V] de la pila va a funcionar perfectamente. El regulador LM7805 va a reducir la tensión a +5[V] y el ICL7660 va a generar -5[V] a partir de esos +5[V].

Ahora sin usar integrado... no veo cómo. Cuál es el problema? no conseguís el integrado? Hay otras formas de hacerlo también, con un CD4009 y hasta con un 555.

Saludos


----------



## shadow_x

platicame por favor de la tecnica del 555; lo que pasa es que la mayor parte del año estoy en la universidad donde me queda cerca una ciudad grande pero en las vacaciones voy a casa de mis padres en un pueblito donde no hay acceso a los materiales que acostumbro :'( por eso busco obciones. una forma que vi una vez fue la de usar una pila de 9v con dos resistencias del mismo valor en serie y usar como tierra el puntro entre las dos resistencias.


----------



## mnicolau

Te dejo el archivo en livewire para que veas.

Básicamente, genero en modo "astable" con el 555, la rectifico "negativamente" y la filtro. Tenés pocos [mA] de salida pero suficientes para alimentar al 7107.

Cómo vos decís estás haciendo un divisor de tensión, no sirve para alimentar el voltímetro.

Saludos


----------



## Nilfred

Si estas en el medio del campo, desarma la batería por atrás, saca la tierra de la unión entre las 2 pilas del centro, ahi tenes ±4.5v.
Si tenes acceso al 7805 y al 7905, usa 2 baterías de 9v.
Hay todo un hilo respecto a este tema ya publicado, esto queda muy al filo de la moderación.


----------



## danielxxx

Hola a todos e avanzado un poco en este proyecto solo que el regulador de voltaje no funciona ya probe todo lo que e leido sobre los problemas comunes, asi que mi duda es ¿funciona el regulador sin el voltimetro digital?


----------



## mnicolau

danielxxx dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos e avanzado un poco en este proyecto solo que el regulador de voltaje no funciona ya probe todo lo que e leido sobre los problemas comunes, asi que mi duda es ¿funciona el regulador sin el voltimetro digital?



Hola, te referís al LM317? si, armé varias veces ese mismo pcb y funciona muy bien. No es necesario el voltímetro digital para que funcione. 

Le colocaste el tornillo al LM317 para que haga contacto el encapsulado con la parte del pcb que queda debajo? Tal como está en la foto que dejé. Es muy importante eso, sino no hay contacto entre el pin de salida del LM y la bornera de salida de tensión. Para que vayas probando, medí la tensión en el encapsulado metálico del LM y fijate si varía al mover el potenciómetro, si es así, solo te resta colocar el tornillo.

Saludos


----------



## shadow_x

Nilfred dijo:
			
		

> Si estas en el medio del campo, desarma la batería por atrás, saca la tierra de la unión entre las 2 pilas del centro, ahi tenes ±4.5v.
> Si tenes acceso al 7805 y al 7905, usa 2 baterías de 9v.
> Hay todo un hilo respecto a este tema ya publicado, esto queda muy al filo de la moderación.



ok gracias; a veces uno esta tan acostumbrado a usar integrados que se olvida de lo basico


----------



## danielxxx

Hola mnicolau, lo intentare de nuevo pero  no estoy seguro, asi que lo voy a volver a hacer todo , este regulador con el LM317 solo puede funcionar regulando los 24v o puede regular otro tipo de valores por ejemplo 35v.


----------



## mnicolau

Si, tenés un máximo de tensión de entrada que lo podés encontrar en la hoja de datos.

Saludos


----------



## danielxxx

hola de nuevoa todos, mnicolau mil gracias por el apoyo,ya resolvi el problema era el Lm317 estaba mal, solo me quede con una duda,  el voltaje que regule fue de 12v, en el voltaje de entrada me marca 11.48v y en la salida regulada 10.46v ¿esto es normal? o algo sigue mal.


----------



## OLIVER8520

es normal, la salida de la fuente es de mas o menos  12v y calculando las resistencias puede que haya resultado ese voltaje que le dio


----------



## pablooc81

Primero que nada te felicito por el post que armaste y el laburo que te quedó buenisimo. Una preguntonta, que valor de corriente máxima obtenés en la salida regulada ?

Un abrazo.


----------



## OLIVER8520

la corriente maxima de salida de un lm317 es de 500mA


----------



## pablooc81

Claro, a eso iba, lo voy a contruir, pero en vez de un lm317 usaria un lm338 .... que opinás ? Andará bien ?

Gracias por contestar tan pronto.

Un abrazo.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola pablo, si podés usar el LM338 pero asegurate de colocarle un buen disipador si vas a exigirlo mucho.

Saludos


----------



## pablooc81

Entonces así será .... apenas tenga unas horas libres lo hago y les aviso.

Muchas gracias a todos !


----------



## Lord Chango

Hola a todos! 

Volviendo un poco a la idea principal de hacer una fuente uniendo dos fuentes de pc, tenia una pequeña duda: si yo tomase como tierra el punto donde dice "union serie", ¿podria obtener -12v y -5v con la fuente de la izquierda, y +12v y +5v con la de la derecha, y con una gran capacidad de corriente en ambas? Porque segun tengo entendido, los -12v de este tipo de fuentes no son capaces de entregar gran cantidad de corriente. Y de ser posible esto, si no me equivoco, podria aumentar estos voltajes añadiendo sucesivamente en serie otras fuentes (a esta altura debo parecer un loquito que esta preparandose para incendiar su banco de trabajo, je).

Desde ya muchas gracias a todos!


----------



## Nilfred

oliver8520 dijo:
			
		

> la corriente maxima de salida de un lm317 es de 500mA


Esa es la mínima, la máxima es 2,2A entre 3v y 12V de diferencia entre entrada y salida.


----------



## mnicolau

Lord chango, no veo por qué no podrías hacer lo que comentás. Tomás como Gnd la "unión serie" y tenés -12[V] en la Gnd de la 1º fuente y +12[V] en la 2º fuente. 

Lo único.. ahora la gnd que conectás al gabiente debería ser esa "unión serie" y no la gnd de la 1º fuente como comenté en el 1º post.

Saludos


----------



## Lord Chango

Obviamente la masa de la fuente de la izquierda seria mi -12v, y me corrijo, obtendria -7 (y no -5v como dije anteriormente) ya que (5-12)v=7v.

Gracias mnicolau!


----------



## kiljaeded

mnicolau te hago 2  preguntas, disculpa si ya la contestaste pero no las vi:

- para que cambias la escala del voltímetro de 200mv a 200v?

- Cuanto te salio el integrado, yo soy de argentina tambien.

me parece un excelente proyecto, si no ta caro el ic lo hago.

Gracias


----------



## franko1819

disculpa que me meta pero el integrado cuesta unos $12


----------



## kiljaeded

no hay problema franko, no es caro, lo voy a hacer, desde que termine la secundaria que quiero armar un voltimetro, siempre me salian fortunas los ICs, este esta barato.

Solo falta que me contesten la otra pregunta jajaj.


Algo que me olvidaba, si alguien tiene dudas de como reparar una fuente de PC, me manda un PM y abrimos un thread y explico como, labure 2 años reparando fuentes swiching, vi cada cosa! jajajja


----------



## mnicolau

Hola kiljaeded, la escala del voltímetro sigue siendo de 200[mV] pero para poder medir tensiones de más de 20[V] como es el caso de esta fuente, coloqué un divisor resisitivo de 1000 a 1 en la entrada formado por 2 resistencias. Dichas resistencias deben ser preferentemente 1% para introducir el menor error posible.

Saludos


----------



## danielxxx

hola a todos, la fuente esta quedando, pero le intente  meter una alarma contra fallas de evento,el problema radica en que no es como yo la pensaba esta es en secuencia del  555, alguien tiene una idea en la cual, al cortarse el voltaje esta se active? adjunto un dibujo del circuito ..... gracias


----------



## kiljaeded

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> Hola kiljaeded, la escala del voltímetro sigue siendo de 200[mV] pero para poder medir tensiones de más de 20[V] como es el caso de esta fuente, coloqué un divisor resisitivo de 1000 a 1 en la entrada formado por 2 resistencias. Dichas resistencias deben ser preferentemente 1% para introducir el menor error posible.
> 
> Saludos



Que buena solucion, yo pensaba que el ic era mayor a 20v de medicion, una solucion sencilla y eficas.


----------



## RevePlac

Hola, de cuanto seria el potensimetro del regulador de la fuente?


----------



## alexus

5k generalmente, dale una vichada a su hoja de datos!


----------



## RevePlac

Ok gracias


----------



## Gamaliel Trujillo

Hola que tal soy nuevo en el foro pero con muchas ganas de aprender y participar! soy estudiante de ing.electronica y ahora en vacaciones quiiero entretenerme haciendo uno q otro proyecto.. en fin me intereso mucho tu fuente esta muy bien! pero lo que mas me intereso es el multimetro con el Icl 7107 ya eh estado buscando este diagrama en algunos sitios y encontre uno similar al que presentas aqui en este tema.

pero me surgio unas dudas en la imagen que presentas tienes solo 3 displays pero en el diagrama que muestras marca q son 4 el ultimo no lo conectas me imagino vdd , la otra duda el diagrama q tengo yo ,me indica algo asi como un selector de rango (si puedes ver  el diagrama q muestro)pero veo q en diagrama que tienes tu eso de el selectro de rangos no existe , entonses mi pregunta es..... esta diseñado tu diagrama para soportar de 200mv a 200 v asi directamente?

otra de mis dudas es si la configuracion a como van conectados los displays es la correcta a como tengo indicado en mi diagrama? ... bueno espero no causar molestias  y  soluciones mi dudas! gracias!.... y buen foro ^^!


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Gamaliel, bienvenido al foro.

Lo que muestra tu esquema es justo lo que hice yo, pero sólo para el rango de 200[V]. Si te fijás, en la entrada de la señal le coloqué una resistencia en serie de 1M y en paralelo una de 1K. Ahora fijate en el esquema que vos subiste y vas a ver que esos valores están para el rango de 200[V]. Si querés armar un selector de rango, quitá esas 2 resistencias que yo agregué y armá la entrada como está en el gif que subiste.

Yo quité el primer display ya que para el rango de 200[V], dicho display agrega el "1", osea en este caso serviría para medir tensiones arriba de 100[V] cosa que no es necesario acá, por lo tanto no lo coloqué. Si vas a agregar la selectora de rangos, vas a tener que colocar ese 1º display.

Respecto al diagrama, no lo revisé al detalle, pero le faltan cosas como la parte de calibración del circuito en sí, que me parece muy importante. Y si no vi mal, está configurado para una escala de 2[V], cosa que no me cierra con los rangos de la selectora. Los primeros 2 rangos están bien pero después saltó de 1k a 100k en la resistencias en serie, cosa que parecería estar incorrecto. 

Así que armarlo según la hoja de datos mejor y cambiá la entrada como está en el gif pero vas a tener que corregir los valores de las resistencias en serie, la primera sería 1k y la segunda 10k, después están bien.

Saludos


----------



## RevePlac

Otra ayudita con respecto al selector de resistencia, en este esquema y que de mas no esta decir que funciona muy bien, tenes los valores para cambiar la residencia según el voltaje a trabajar pero en tu esquema esta muy buena la idea de poder variarla para a futuro no tener que andar desoldando ni soldando para cambiar los valores de las mismas.
Saludos


----------



## ElectroViper

Hola amigos ...

Vengo recien incorporandome a este foro y encuentro excelete la pag... la dura muy buena, amm yendo al grano vi la fuente regulada y la propuse como proyecto en mi instituto asi que se dara a concer por mucha gente mas... la idea  es dar referencias de la pagina a los alumnos interesados en realizar este y otros proyectos ya que se presentara en una feria que ara el instituto... tengo todo super claro en armado y todo ya que e leido todos los comentarios pero e leido post de otras personas que dicen que el voltimetro varia y no entrega lecturas correca mi pregunta es que si alguien tiene los PCB correctos de el voltimetro para poder imprementarlo sin fallas... ya que no tengo mucho dinero por el momento para poder comprar otras piesas .. y la otra consulta sobre la conecccion de las fuentes, hay cables de color naranjo que no estan descritos en el diagrama... donde tendria que colocar tal cual para que este funcione, CUALES SONLAS CONECCIONES AL TABLERO ? me gusto mucho por ese motivo ago las consultas... 

Salu2's! =D!

JAzZ!



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Por favor, evitá las abreviaturas de chat o SMS en el foro. Gracias.


----------



## RevePlac

El esquema este que esta adjunto funciona de maravillas (comprobado)


----------



## RevePlac

funciona de maravillas


----------



## franko1819

te quedo muy bonita


----------



## Gamaliel Trujillo

ok, almenos ya me estoy dado una idea sobre el diseño de este multimetro , ya tengo el material listo para ver si funciona bien ! .... bueno luego les comento que tal! saludos!


----------



## Gamaliel Trujillo

aver se me olvidadaba el potenciometro que se usa para que nos sirve o q podemos variar con el ?


----------



## RevePlac

En este caso no es exactamente un potencimetro, es un trimmer que la funcion es muy similar.
Mira el adjunto


----------



## RevePlac

Perdón, no te explique cual era su función. Es tan solo para calibrar el voltímetro, colocando en su entrada de medición un voltaje de referencia, que seria en este esquema terminales 1 y 2, luego se calibra con el trimmer asta que coincida con el voltaje de referencia y listo.

Saludos


----------



## ElectroViper

Muchas gracias por la alcaracion del voltimetro... era uno de mis mayores problema que tenia ya que no queria andar quemando componentes, otra consulta si no les incomoda, como mensione en el mensaje anterior no me quedaba muy clara la conexion de las fuentes a las salidas del panel, ni tampoco la conexion entre ellas, me explico, hay muchas fuentes que traen uno que otro cablesillo que realmente  no lo espesifican me basta con una imagen del panel por atras y estaria claro... no se si me puedan ayudar en eso... por todo lo demas muchas gracias... y saludos a todos quienes son parte de este foto =D!

Salu2's!

JAzZ!


----------



## Gamaliel Trujillo

mmm un trimmer ok, ok pero de que me sirve el trimmer que funcion realiza o que puedo hacer con el ya que me imagino que lo puedo variar pero que gano con ello o que funcion realiza ... o es para ajustar el voltimetro y la lectura sea menor erronea ?

aaah ok.... ya vi tu respuesta el como funfiona! ok gracias! vere de onde saco el trimer ! saludos



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Por favor, no uses abreviaturas de chat o SMS en el foro. Gracias.


----------



## RevePlac

Gamaliel Trujillo, aca el PCB.

Saludos


----------



## anderson torres

salu2
Amigos del foro.
Tengo una duda ¿Por que sera que cuando mido un voltaje en polaridad contraria me marca 1 voltio mas? Es decir si yo mido 8.3v en polaridad correcta en polaridad contraria marca -9.4v. No entiendo porque sucede eso.  Yo arme el que aparece en el datasheet y lo necesito para medir tensiones negativas. Para medir tensiones positivas no tengo ningun  problema.


De antemano gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## GABILON

Audiorythmics dijo:
			
		

> muy buena fuente! y bastante completa, lo que le faltaria que es muy util es un limitador de corriente,
> 
> 
> yo el año pasado me arme una parecida con voltimetro y amperimetro digital pero lo manejaba con un pic y lcd inteligente,
> 
> era regulable de 0 a 35V X 5 amp con limitador de corriente y circuito contra cortos,
> 
> 
> saludos,



Hola, tendrás por casualidad el circuito del lcd para el amperimetro y el voltimetro? Gracias


----------



## franko1819

ajustaste el trimmer?
revisaste todas las resistencias y capacitores?


----------



## RevePlac

Voltimetro en mensaje numero #153


----------



## fernandoslot

Disculpen mi ignorancia. Pero cuantos amperes entrega la fuente en 12v.
Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## Don Barredora

depende de la carga o resistencia que tengas conectado a la fuente.. quizas tu pregunta es: cuanto es el maximo de amperes que entrega la fuente? ¿?

Saludos!


----------



## fernandoslot

pablovila dijo:
			
		

> depende de la carga o resistencia que tengas conectado a la fuente.. quizas tu pregunta es: cuanto es el maximo de amperes que entrega la fuente? ¿?
> 
> Saludos!



pablovila, correcto lo que queria saber es el maximo que puede entregar la fuente.
muchas gracias


----------



## pablofer

mnicolau  muy bueno tu aporte deveras rebien , pero tengo una duda el integrado ICL7660 que es? en circuito que usaste?  bueno pregunto esto por que cuando busque el datasheet de ese integrado me aparece 2 cosas la primera me dice que es "Voltage Inverter, +5 to ±5V, Input Voltage 1.5-10V, or Voltage Doubler to 18.6V"  y la segunda dice que es "Switched-Capacitor Voltage Converters"  mi pregunta es cual de los es el que usas en tu circuito? gracias de antemano y sigue con aportes tan buenos como ese, por si le interesa a alguien consegui un buen preamplificador con pcb control de tonos estereo y ademas de las entradas de audio tiene una adicional para microfono si le interesa a alguien pidamenlo y lo subo ah por cierto esta hecho en base a al tl082 y algunos transistores .
atte: pablito


----------



## anderson torres

Hola amigos del foro.
Sigo enredado con el voltimetro digital. Lo arme en el protoboard y me funciono a las mil maravillas. Pero a la hora de  pasarlo al  PCB no me da mediciones correctas. Y lo particular es que no comienza desde cero sino desde 0.4v . Ya ajuste el trimmer de acuerdo al divisor de tension que es a 100 milivoltios, para una maxima  escala de 100 voltios.
Aqui les dejo el link del video donde comprueba que funciona, el esquematico y el PCB a ver si pueden hacerme el favor de darme una manito   
YouTube - voltimetro digital ICL 7107.





De antemano gracias por su colaboracion


----------



## mnicolau

Hola gente...

Pablofer, gracias por el comentario. El ICL7660 cumple la 1º función que comentás, genera -5[V] a partir de +5[V]. Si vas a usar el esquema en una fuente de PC, podés sacar esas tensiones directamente de la fuente y así prescindir del 7805 y el ICL7660. Al pcb lo hice para una fuente de 12[V] y de ahí quedó con esos componentes.

anderson torres, podrías subir los archivos en PDF? para los que no tenemos el soft (el Eagle creo no?). Podés guardar los archivos en PDF con el CutePDF Writer, anda muy bien.

Saludos


----------



## Gamaliel Trujillo

hola que tal gente del foro!

Estaba trabajando en una fuente de alimentacion y ahora q estoy terminando  quise empezar a trabajar con este voltimetro ya tengo todo el material listo pero me surgio una duda.... en mi fuente tengo 2 salidas variables que es a las que quiiero adaptar este voltimetro pero una es 0 a +24 y la otra es 0 -24 ... entonses mi duda es si con este voltimetro puedo medir el voltaje negativo de mi fuente.... o que modificaciones tengo que hacer?

ah tengo una pregunta aparte ! la fuente que tengo tambien proporciona salidas fijas +-5V  y en los diagramas mostrados el de mnicolau y el de RevePlac utilizan un integrado para convertir los +5 a -5 entonses mi duda es si puedo quitar esa etapa de convercion y alimentar mi cto con los voltajes de mi fuente o habra algun problema? ..


----------



## RevePlac

Gamaliel, en el voltímetro que yo sume a este proyecto no lleva ningún integrado, solo ingresan -5, N, +5 directamente. 
Seguramente se te mezclaron los esquemas.
Con respecto a tu otra duda relacionada a la medición de voltajes positivos y negativos, eso es correcto (+ y - )
Después te mando unas fotos para que puedas observar la disposición de los componentes ya que en este PCB tan pequeño se encuentran los display´s como el CI.


----------



## anderson torres

Hola de nuevo.
 ops: Vuelvo subir el archivo del PCB en pdf.
EL divisor de voltaje lo realice con resistencias de tolerancia normal, ya que en mi ciudad es casi imposible encontrar de precision. Por eso ahi un serie de tres resistencias el divisor de voltaje. Y lo estoy alimentado con una fuente simetrica. Y para el voltaje de referencia use un trimmer de 5k con una resistencia de 47k.


----------



## pablofer

amigos del foro alguien sabe que es una fuente doblada o dobladora creo,  lo vi por ahi pero no se que es, y no lo explidcaron; ahh alguien sabe como hacer una fuente  simetrica fija  de +12 -12  pero sin usar transformador simetrico , usando lo un transformador de 15v rms o pico a pico ? por favor agradeceria la ayuda


----------



## RevePlac

Espero que este claro, cualquier duda preguntar, para esto estamos.

Saludos 
RevePlac


----------



## RevePlac

Faltaron fotos.


----------



## g.corallo

cual seria el tamaño de la placa en Pcb para el voltimetro digital y el regulador


----------



## RevePlac

Si imprimís directamente el pcb que esta en el PDF tendría que quedarte exacto, igual te cuento que es de 43x78 mm.
En cuanto al regulador, a mi me quedo de 26x50. Igual la medida del regulador deberías preguntarle a mnicolau que fue el quien lo subió, y te sabrá decir sus medidas exactas.

Saludos


----------



## anderson torres

Hola amigos.
No logro encontrar el error de el voltimetro, reconstrui el diagrama atravez del pcb y es identico al esquema que encontre en Internet.  Lo unico que he podido encontrar es que cuando suprimo el condensador que va entre los pines 30 y 31 el voltimetro marca el cero absoluto, pero aun asi no mide correctamente.  Cabra la posiblidad de que el IC este  dañado?.

Gracias  a todos por su colaboracion.[/img]


----------



## g.corallo

regulaste el preset.

saludos


----------



## anderson torres

Salu2.
Si a loque te refieres es al trimmer, lo ajuste a 100 milivoltios. Aun asi no tengo resultados satisfactorios.
Hasta ya cambie todos los condensadores y nada.    
Opte por volverlo armar en el protoboard a ver que pasa.
Gracias


----------



## Gercha

hola reveplac
me interesa armar el voltimetro que posteastes y quisiera saber algunas algunas cosas:
las resistencias las puedo usar de 0.5% o 1% para hacerlo mas preciso?
y los capacitores que son de ceramica viene de algun otro material que sean mejor para usarlos en este caso?
desde ya muchas gracias y perdon por la ignorancia recien empiezo en esto de la electronica


----------



## g.corallo

esta es la lista hecha por mnicolau

Lista componentes voltímetro ICL7107:
-------------------------------------------------

Varios:
---------

ICL7107
ICL7660
LM7805
3 Displays del tipo SA56-XXXXXX
1x Bornera Triple
1x Preset vertical 1k
Placa de cobre simple faz

Capacitores:
----------------

3x 10 uF electroliticos
2x 470nF cearmicos
1x 220nF ceramico
1x 100nF ceramico
1x 10nF ceramico
1x 100pF ceramico

Resistencias:
------------------

1x 1 Mohm 1%
1x 1 Kohm 1%
1x 1 Mohm
1x 100 Kohm
1x 47 Kohm
1x 22 Kohm
1x 470 Ohm


----------



## anderson torres

Hola amigos.
Por fin¡¡¡¡¡¡  Logre que me funcionara correctamente. Era una continuidad que  habia en el pcb. 
Pero aun me queda la duda porque sera que cuando el voltaje negativo me supera los -4.8v este marca un valor erroneo en el display.  
Muchas gracias por su colaboracion.


----------



## RevePlac

Gercha dijo:
			
		

> hola reveplac
> me interesa armar el voltimetro que posteastes y quisiera saber algunas algunas cosas:
> las resistencias las puedo usar de 0.5% o 1% para hacerlo mas preciso?
> y los capacitores que son de ceramica viene de algun otro material que sean mejor para usarlos en este caso?
> desde ya muchas gracias y perdon por la ignorancia recien empiezo en esto de la electronica



Hola Gercha, las resistencias pueden ser de 0.5%, la que si te aconsejo que la mantengas en 1% seria R3. El tema de 0.5% o 1% es que te limita en los V a medir, te va a funcionar pero no en rangos muy muy altos, pero si tu idea es que funcione en boltajes 24V aprox te va va a funcionar de lujo. Consejo, la fuente que le conectes siempre filtrada ya que te va a tomar todas las variaciones minimas de V.
En cuanto a los capacitores, C3 y C5 poliester, C1 ceramico, C2 C6 C7 ceramico ya que no se consiguen de papel que seria lo ideal, si te gusta el resiclaje y tenes componentes rescatados de antiguos artefactos capas tenes suerte y encontras algunos de papel.
Saludos


----------



## RevePlac

[No message]


----------



## Gercha

hola reveplac; gracias por la rapida respuesta. mira te comento yo hice una fuente en el colegio y regula de 1.2 a 40 o 50 no me acurdo bien, en este caso las resistencias tendria que ser de 1% no?
y a que te referis con la fuente filtrada?
desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## RevePlac

Perdón mi error lo que te quería decir fue que este estabilizada.
Las fuentes tienen barias etapas, entrada red 110/ 220, transformador (bobina), rectificador (diodos), filtro (capacitares), regulador o estabilizador (transistor Ej.:LM78XX) y finalmente tenes un V estable. Esto te lo aclaro ya que yo e fabricado barias fuentes sin estabilizarlas ya que no necesitaba que me de un voltaje exacto continuo.
Con esto los voltímetros me dan el V exacto pero saltando todo el tiempo, a mí personalmente me sirve ya que solo necesitaba una referencia de V, ahora si quisiera un V fijo le tendría que sumar la etapa de regulación o estabilización.
En cuanto a la resistencia si es de 1% te va funcionar mejor, colocando una de 0.5% te va a funcionar igual, te recuerdo que esta resistencia te va equilibrar el ingreso de altos V.
Te aclaro algo, para el momento de calibrar el voltímetro lo vas a hacer con el trimmer, recordemos que es multiturn esto te dice que no trabaja como un potenciómetro con topes 360º si no que tendrás que girar barias vueltas para un la do u otro asta encontrar el 0.

Espero entiendas la idea.
Saludos 
RevePlac


----------



## Gamaliel Trujillo

hola que tal gente! por cierto del diagrama RevePlac mira  creo que si me equivoque jajaja me imagine que tu habias subido este que encontre tambien en este tema mira aqui lo abjunto , de igual manera se ma hace claro solo que omitire la parte de convercion de voltaje por el 4049 y los +5 y -5 los suministrare de mi fuente. y este solo usa 3 displays aver que tal ya lo estoy armando solo falta termianar de conectar algo no me queda mucho tiempo libre jaja .. saludos!


----------



## RevePlac

Gamaliel Trujillo, cuando lo termines subite unas fotos.

Saludos
RevePlac


----------



## maxi1330

Una pregunta.. las fuentes tienen que ser de la misma potencia¿? o pueden ser d diferentes potencias y anda igual¿?


----------



## mnicolau

Hola, no no es necesario que sean de la misma potencia, pueden funcionar igual sea cual sea cada una.

Saludos


----------



## VICHO

Hola amigo soy nuevo en este foro no deja bajar el archivo pdf hay otra forma de bajarlo y se podria hacer dicha fuente con las actuales de 500 o 55o watios


----------



## mnicolau

VICHO dijo:


> Hola amigo soy nuevo en este foro no deja bajar el archivo pdf hay otra forma de bajarlo y se podria hacer dicha fuente con las actuales de 500 o 55o watios



Hola, si, se puede hacer con cualquier fuente de las actuales...

Saludos


----------



## VICHO

gracias por la respuesta



Audiorythmics dijo:


> muy buena fuente! y bastante completa, lo que le faltaria que es muy util es un limitador de corriente,
> 
> 
> yo el año pasado me arme una parecida con voltimetro y amperimetro digital pero lo manejaba con un pic y lcd inteligente,
> 
> era regulable de 0 a 35V X 5 amp con limitador de corriente y circuito contra cortos,
> 
> 
> saludos,



saludos
podrias subir algun esquema porfa
gracias



mnicolau dijo:


> Les dejo un proyecto que hace rato quería realizar pero por falta de tiempo no había podido. Es una fuente de alimentación fija y regulada utilizando fuentes de PC.
> ....
> *EDIT:*Los displays son del tipo SA56-XXXXXX y utilicé un zócalo 2x20 (el mismo zócalo del ICL7107) para colocar debajo (hay que cortarle los pines que sobran al zócalo)



saludos felicitaciones se ve calidad la fuente solo un par de dudas lo que dice de aislar la segunda fuente te refieres a no conectar o suprimir el terminal o cable de tierra.
podrias aclarame sobre la fuente regulada con el lm317 tiene diodos q funcion cumplen? talvez tienes el diagrama esquematico
gracias


----------



## mariano22

che mariano... una preguntita.. los displays son de anodo común? yo cuando fui a la casa de electronica no conocia eso... y como justo habia llevado el esquema y deducí con el tipo de la casa de electronica que eran con anodo común... esta bien?

el voltimetro lo estoy revisando porque tengo unos problemitas con la alimentacion..
porque me salio MUY PERO MUY MAL LA PCB!""...

asi que vamos a ver que pasa.. 
te mando un saludo!!

mariano22


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Mariano, si, estos displays que usa son de ánodo común, quiere decir que todos los leds del display comparten el positivo.

VICHO, si, hay que evitar conectar ese cable de tierra en la 2º fuente, lo expliqué en las primeras páginas me parece. El esquema de la fuente regulable y su explicación lo podés encontrar en el datasheet del LM317.

Saludos


----------



## mariano22

che mariano.. el tema de los displays lo solucione.. ya andan.. era que no me llegaba corriente - al IC... pero igual... me marca muy erroneo... y marca como si fuera 5.49(y no me pone ninguna coma) en vez de 5.4v...cuando hay algo enchufado... marca muy salteado los valores...eJ: si tendria que mar4car 5v... marca entre 2.5 y 7 aprox... nos se queda quieto el valor.... regualando el preset... nada...

saludos!


----------



## mnicolau

Y cual PCB armaste al final? Alguna foto?

Saludos


----------



## mariano22

es el voltimetro tal cual el tullo..con todo.... la unica modificacion que tiene en la parte de los displays es que en vez de ponerlos en la placa madre (la que tiene los IC's) la lleve con un cable de esos de CPU( las tira de color gris de 30 cables aprox) soldado cable por cable en la placa madre y con un enchufe y espadines en otra placa... donde estan solo los displays...

saludos!


----------



## TORETO57

ola amigos del foro miren arme un voltimetro digital con una fuente regulable ,la fuente regulable esta trabajando ok pero el problema es el voltimetrooo no trabaja estable los numero en el display no se quedan quieto coomo en el multemetro que me muestra no sé que pueda estar mall


----------



## mariano22

che toreto57 yo tengo el mismo problema... me marca lso numeros... pero no se queda quieto el display... ademas que me marca hasta cuando no tengo conectado nada.... aclaro que regulo el preset y nada...

saludos!


----------



## Cacho

TORETO57 dijo:


> ...no sé que pueda estar mall


¿Además de la redacción y la ortografía?


----------



## mnicolau

Toreto y Mariano22, podrían subir alguna foto de sus voltímetros, a ver si encontramos algo fuera de lo normal. La única vez que me pasó lo mismo que a uds fue cuando armé el voltímetro en protoboard, la medición oscilaba bastante, se corrigió totalmente cuando armé la placa (usé todos los mismos componentes).

Saludos


----------



## mariano22

che mariano en cuanto pueda te pongo una foto en este post (lo edito)... tené en cuenta que los componentes son exactamentes los mismos (hasta el capacitor de 470nF del que te hablaba en el MP)... cada cosa... todo igual al tullo...

apnenas tenga una foto te la mando en este post...

saludos!

Edit: mariano ya te deje las fotos de mi voltimetro!! te aclaro que el troso de metal gigante de color celeste es un discipador de calor para el 7805, que cuando lo alimento lo necesita... aveces.. y como tenia muchisimos.. por las dudas se lo puse..esobre el PCB.. dime cualquier crítica.. porque ultimamente me estan saliendo muy mal y esta vez me salio desastroso... te mando un saludo!


----------



## TORETO57

hola cacho disculpa que sea un poco grosero contigo pero creo que es un foro de electronica y no de literatura ,me puse escribir rapido y se me paso, pero en vez de estar viendo las ortografias ,esperamos que nos brindes una solucion al problema que tenemos soluciónnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Mariano, acabo de ver las fotos.
1º El voltímetro lee la señal? o muestra cualquier valor oscilando siempre? Importante esto, para ver si está funcionando o tiene algún otro problema.
2º El cable plano que va al display es muy largo, debería ser lo más corto posible.
3º Revisá tema soldaduras y todo el cablerío que usaste en la placa .
4º Las resistencias del divisor de tensión a la entrada son de tolerancia 5% si no veo mal, con lo cual te puede introducir bastante error en la lectura (no quiere decir que vaya a oscilar culpa de eso, sino que puede leer un valor distinto al real)
5º Tengo un pcb para usar con ese cable plano, trae el conector de 40 pines, por si se te ocurre armar nuevamente la placa, me lo pedís y lo subo.

Toreto, Cacho se ocupa de mantener el orden en el foro, hay que agradecer el trabajo que realiza, no cuesta nada tomarse un minuto más y escribir correctamente. Subí alguna foto como hizo Mariano así vemos qué sucede. 

Saludos


----------



## felicris

muy muy bueno proyecto justo tengo una fuente que no estoy utilizando y el circuito para el voltimetro digital pican las manos para hacerme una gracias por la idea


----------



## mariano22

che mariano en cuanto tenga un tiempo reviso todo eso que me dijiste... si puedes pasame el PCB del volti con el cable plano (si es que saes que ese PCB anda bien)... ponelo aca o mandamelo en MP... te comento ademas que el cable plano que tengo es de aprox. 20/15cm de largo... las resistencias que vos usaste que tolerancia tienen?

saludos! y gracias por todo!


----------



## agustin_resistencia

Hola gente, estuve leyendo todos los comentarios del proyecto yla verdad esta muy bueno, muy interesnte ademas, tengo una duda con respecto a la conexión de las fuentes:
 cuando se conectan ambas fuentes, el amperaje de salida aumenta tambien? osea, tengo dos fuentes que a 12v una me entrega hasta 18[A] y otra hasta 10[A] si no me equivoco, si cionecto ambas fuentes tendria 28[A]?? espero no causar molestia con la pregunta y pido disculpas si es algo estupida la misma pero vi en la foto de la fuente terminada de mnicolau que decia 12[V] 10[A]...

Es eso nada mas, desde ya muchas gracias y espero su respuesta. Hasta pronto!


----------



## mariano22

che mariano... por arte de magia (y no se ni que truco me mande.. jaja)... comenzo a andarme el voltimetro despues de haberle hecho la revisión total (sin modificar nada)...habia quedado muy sorprendido... hasta que.. cuando empezé a ensamblarlo en mi fuente... entro a fallar devuelta... y en ese momento encontré la maldita causa... el cable plano gris como me habias dicho... no se que me hace... porque por el tema del contacto no es... sino que supongo que me realiza una "interferencia" que tanto me corta los displays (de una forma como si fuera sacarle el +.. pero ojo queda encendido el punto por la resistencia a + directo) como cuando estos andan... aveces (causa esto o anda bien) entra a medir cualquir cosa y sin tener nada enchufado... va en escalera desde el 90 bajando hasta el 0 y vuelve a aumentar...

en conclución: voy a terminar de armarlo en la fuente... y el cable una vez que lo logre acomodar como para que ande... los voy a pegar mucho para que no se mueva y listo...

Pensaba cortarlo y ponerlo mas cortito... pero como del lado (del cable) de la placa.. tan soldados cada cabecito.. que son exactos 30... estube 2 horas armando solo esa parte... y con un par de errores... terriblemente estresante...

bueno... mil disculpas por el "telegrama".. jaja...

Te mando un Saludo!!

Mariano22


----------



## TORETO57

hola mnicolau ahi te mando las fotos del proyecto del voltimetro digital y el diagrama el circuito integrado de 16 pines es 4049 ,no se que pueda estar mal la verdad  espero tu respuesta


----------



## mnicolau

agustin_resistencia dijo:


> cuando se conectan ambas fuentes, el amperaje de salida aumenta tambien? osea, tengo dos fuentes que a 12v una me entrega hasta 18[A] y otra hasta 10[A] si no me equivoco, si cionecto ambas fuentes tendria 28[A]??



Hola, no, las corrientes no se suman, sólo las tensiones. La corriente admisible de tu fuente va a quedar condicionada por aquella que menos corriente entregue. Para que se sumen, deberían conectarse en paralelo. 

Mariano, ya le estás encontrando la vuelta, algún falso contacto o algún corto al parecer. Ya va a salir andando correctamente.

PD: Toreto, acabo de ver tu post, probaste de medir la tensión de una pila a ver si se mantiene estable? Y le desconfío al cable plano para conectar el display... lo demás está muy bien y prolijo, no creo que tengas problemas en los componentes...

Saludos


----------



## TORETO57

hola mnicolao de nuevo dandote otra molestia mira ya hice lo que me dijiste lo probe en una fuente fija y lo mismo el display no se queda fijo tambien probe poniendo el display en el la placa pero nada


----------



## mnicolau

TORETO57 dijo:


> hola mnicolao de nuevo dandote otra molestia mira ya hice lo que me dijiste lo probe en una fuente fija y lo mismo el display no se queda fijo tambien probe poniendo el display en el la placa pero nada



Hola, con qué tensión estás alimentando la placa? Revisá que los 5[V] a la salida del regulador sean estables. 
Al parecer también tenés resistencias 5% en el divisor de tensión de la entrada, eso te va a introducir error, deberían ser 1%.


----------



## TORETO57

hola mnicolao de nuevo aqui mira ya le puse las resistencias de 1% de tolerancia pero nada sigue igual  creo que el pcb esta mal hechoo quisiera hacer uno como el tuyo pero lo que no se es como alimento el pcb que realizaste porque veo tres entradas gnd,v+,vm y no ce como pueda alimentar este dicha placa que realizaste ,bueno mi pcb lo estaba alimentando con una bateria de 9 voltios las rectangulares normales ,otra pregunta quisiera saber si la placa que realizastes del voltimetro digital te marca lo correcto osea, te marca el valor del multitester o tiene algun margen de error porque en la foto que colgaste de tu proyecto veo que te marca lo correcto sin margen de error


----------



## mnicolau

Revisaste que los 5[V] de alimentación sean bien estables? si no lo es, es lógico que oscilen los valores ya que la tensión de referencia que establece el preset, estaría oscilando también. Si la batería de 9[V] que estás usando no está en buen estado, es posible que pase eso, probá de alimentar el voltímetro con una fuente de PC o algún transformador de 9[V] por lo menos.

Mi voltímetro me marca con un error de -0.1[V] para valores bajos, marca bien para valores medios y a partir de unos 16[V] marca con error de +0.1[V], todo con respecto al mismo multímetro, es un error despreciable...

Saludos


----------



## mariano22

hola marianoo!!
te traigo muy buenas noticias!!

hice andar perfectamente mi voltimetro (va con una diferencia de 1 o 2 decimales..muy insignificante)... luego de 1:30 horas de intenso ajuste...ya que se me complico mucho porque ajustarlo con la salida d lafuente como prueba era imposible... lo ajuste con una pila... y lueg cuando lo probe con la fuente.. 10 puntos...

tambien llegue a una conclusión...el cable plano mejor no utilizarlo... causa interferencia... mira lo que me pasó... cuando habia logrado ajustarla bien.. puse la tapa de la fuente y la atornille (7 tornillos)... y por lo que pienso cuando puse la tapa esta me tocó el cable... cuando la volvi a probar volvio a fallar... muy enojado (va recontra) volvi a desarmar la fuente... lo acomodé.. tube que volver a ajustar... y de ai la cerre bien.. y quedo joya!!

te dejo aca una fotito de como quedó la fuente terminada... va casi.. tengo que comprar la hoja A4 autoadesiva para el frente o sino el vinilo que me recomendaste...

cualquier cosita te aviso... y antes que nada!! MUCHISIMAS GRACIAS! ME ESTE ESQUEMA ME A SERVIDO DE GRAN UTILIDAD!

te mando un saludo amigo!!

mariano22


----------



## TORETO57

hola mariano22 la verdad sigo con el mismo problema de los display que ocsilan demasiaod tengo un margen de error grande estaba siguiendo la ayuda del compañero mnicolao pero nada  creo que esta mal el pcb bueno mariano no se si puedas enviarme tu pcb y tu diagrama  para poder ver y en que estoy mal porque piendo que el pcb que realice esta mal te felicito por tu logro mi correo es No leí las Normas de Participación@hotmail.com espero tu ayuda gracias

hola mnicolao la verda revise todo y parece perfecto pero no sé que pueda andar mal bueno la verda me estoy poniendo hacer otro pcb bueno con el pdf que mandastes o que publicaste en tu post pero mira te adjunto una imagen que es como estoy conectando la tension al voltimetro bueno y la regulador que lo tengo de otra forma bueno dime si esta bien lo que estoy haciendo ahi esta en la imagen gracias


----------



## mariano22

hola toreto57... gracias antes que nada...

mira.. el PCB que arme es el mismo que el de mnicolau... que ya tiene la entapa transformadorra de +5 a -5 con el ICL7660... te recomiendo que agas ese ya que esta muy claro todo... ah! estube viendo el diagrama que recien pusiste... me imagino que antes de la entrada de corriente al voltimetro... la haz retificado y filtrado no?¿... sino calculo que ai estaria el problema...

si usaste como yo el cable plano gris... ten cuidado ya que tiene mucha interferencia... si para lo que necesitas el voltimetro no es necesario el cable ya que podes ponerlo todo juto (displays y placa), te recomiendo que no lo uses el cable.. a mi ya me habia causado muchos problemas...

cuando tengas listo el voltimetro de mnicolau... si se te complica calibrarlo con el preset y la fuente... conectale la entrada de señal a una bateria de 9v... y cuando ya lo configuraste bien (fijantdote con un multimetro).. enchufalo a la fuente y te va a andar...

espero que te sirva!!

saludos!

Mariano22


----------



## mnicolau

Felicitaciones Mariano! Por fin pudiste cerrar esa fuente , se hizo rogar bastante el voltímetro, quedó muy bien che.

Toreto, me sumo a la pregunta de Mariano, "la haz retificado y filtrado no?¿". Y otra cosa antes que te pongas a desarmar la placa, probá alimentarla desde la misma fuente regulable que vas a medir. Luego de su rectificador y el filtrado, agregá un LM7815 con sus respectivos capacitores a ambos lados y de ahí alimentá la placa. Es lo primero que te hubiera sugerido de haber sabido que estabas alimentando de esa forma (con un transformador aparte)...

Saludos


----------



## mariano22

gracias mariano!! la verdad quedo muy bien despues de mucho trabajo para poder configurarlo...

te manbdo un saludo!! si podes pasame tu mail por MP o por aca!

mariano22


----------



## GabiOlavarria

Hola @mnicolau como va amig?? te hago una pregunta... tengo una fuente regulada ya, con un transformador de 220-22 que con la rectificacion y la regulacion me tira 25 con mas o menos, de 7 u 8 amperes...mi pregunta era si le podia agregar el voltimetro digital a la fuente... si se puede, el esquema quedaria asi ??



desde ya muchas gracias y perdon por las molestias.. soy principiante en esto...perdon mi ignorancia


----------



## mnicolau

Hola gabiolavarria, no hay molestia...
No tendrías problema en agregar el voltímetro, lo único es que la conexión de tu esquema no es correcta. 

Primero deberías sacar una tensión de 12[V] aparte para alimentar el voltímetro (no podés alimentarlo con la salida de tu fuente regulable), lo hacés de la misma fuente regulada, luego del rectificador, agregás un LM7812 con sus capacitores y de ahí alimentás donde dice +V en el voltímetro. 
Por qué agregar el LM7812 y no alimentar directo al voltímetro? porque se calentaría demasiado el LM7805 que regula la tensión.

Gnd se conecta a masa, es correcto

Vm iría a la salida positiva de tu fuente regulable, esa sería la tensión a medir.

Saludos


----------



## Don Barredora

Hola, el v+ del voltimetro es el de alimentacion.. tiene que tener un valor fijo de V y tu lo has conectado a la fuente variable.

El Vm del voltimetro es donde va el valor a medir o sea, el valor de V de la fuente, que has conectrado a V+.

Espero que hayas entendido, creo que es asi.

Saludos!

Edit: mnicolau me gano -.-


----------



## GabiOlavarria

Ahhh claaaro.. que tonto...tenes razon... asique no lo voy a poder hace, porque ya tengo toda la fuente montada.. jaja.. es lo mismo poner un zener?? pasa saber nomas...
Saludos amigos. y gracias por la buena onda...


----------



## TORETO57

hola mnicolao mira ahi te mando la foto como eh montado todo le ehpuesto un transformador de 12 voltios para alimentar el voltimetro , ah eh medido la salida del regulador 7805 y me arroja 4.8 v y otra cosa ahi te mando la foto de las resistencias que la eh cambiado son de 1% de tolerancia .sigo con el mismo problema en los display siguen ocsilando


----------



## mnicolau

Toreto leíste el post #225?
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/index12.html#post204623
Deberías alimentar con el mismo transformador tanto la fuente como el voltímetro, además de que puede ser ese el problema, es una lástima agregar otro transformador sólo para el voltímetro...

Saludos


----------



## TORETO57

hola mnicolao sacame de una duda L7815 es  = a LM7815 porque estaba viendo la hoja de datos y los voltajes de entrada varian L7815 es de 5 a 18 V  y de LM7815 es de 7.5 a 30 V , pero tu en post anterior me habias dicho que saque el voltaje de mismo regulador despues de la rectificacion y del condensador de este mismo pero me arroja 35 voltios no dañaria el regulador LM7815 ó L7815.

Otra pregunta que funcion cumple el ICL 7660 si deseo solo voltajes positivos puede sacar este integrado gracias


----------



## TORETO57

hola mnicolau disculpa que te incomode con tanta preguntas pero mira ,hice un voltimetro como el tuyo hasta hice el mismo regulador que hicistes pero ando con el mismo problema de los display estoy alimentando desde una fuente de poder , ah y al regulador le hice un puente a la tierra para no poner tornillo y otra cosa los condensadores de color naranga son 2 de 220uf estan en paralelo para que me arroge un aproximado de 440uf porque no tenia a la mano uno de 470uf como indica en tu esquema ,ahi te envio la foto para que lo visualices mejor espero tu respuesta


----------



## bebeto

Hola... primero felicitarte mnicolau por la fuente... muy linda y lo mas importante útil, queria decir que me intereso y la hice y en estos monentos la tengo funcionando para probarla con una carga. y por ahora esta respondiento bien.... 

Lo que si me gustaria saber es como hacer el amperimetro con el mismo.
Mirando en la web.... me llego a dar una idea porque la mayoria de las paginas en las que mire estaban en ingles.... y si no me equivoco y aqui es donde los preciso.... es que: con tu mismo PCB mnicolau, puedo realizar el amperimetro, eliminando el divisor.. y poniendo en la salida de la fuente ( sea cual sea... para mi en este caso en la tension variable) en serie a esta una Resistencia de 0.01 , y tomando las entradas de medicion del IC y medir en paralelo a la resistencia ..... ¿¿Estoy en lo cierto?? ya que lo quiero realizar, y no quieo comprar los componentes hasta no asegurarme ya que donde yo vivo no se conciguen y los tengo que pedir.

desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## alejandrow999

Me tomo el lujo de interpretar lo que escribió Lalex, con eso de "perder corriente", se está refiriendo a la corriente máxima que circula por el regulador LM317 (1A).Si es posible, por ejemplo, usar un regulador serie de mayor corriente (ej: LM338) , ponerle unos transistores de potencia "al lado" del regulador, usar un regulador conmutado, o lo que sugiere en su consulta, modificar la regulacion de la fuente internamente, (cosa de poder pedir, por ej, 8V 15A en vez de las tensiones predeterminadas).
Bueno, Lalex, en este último caso habria que tener muy claro como es la fuente en cuestión por dentro, como para intentarlo. Los demas pueden hacerse externamente.
Esto de reciclar las fuentes de PC es una muy buena idea. Buen aporte, Mnicolau


----------



## mnicolau

Gracias por los comentarios...

Toreto, nos vamos quedando sin opciones ya, probá modificar la frecuencia del oscilador y hacerlo un poco más "lento", para esto tenés que modificar la resistencia en el pin 39. Subí la R de 100k a 120k, cambiá el capacitor de 100pF del pin 38 por otro igual.

Bebeto, sí, se podría hacer eso, buscá la forma de elegir entre una opción y otra. Tendrías que producir una caida de tensión que coincida con la configuración del display. Lo ideal serían 10[mV] por cada [A] pero para eso tendrías que cambiar el punto de lugar (encenderlo en el primer display), con eso tendrías precisión de 2 dígitos decimales. Si lo mantenés como está, vas a tener sólo 1 dígito de precisión decimal.

PD: quedó muy bien esa fuente! Faltan las inscripciones al frente y queda completa.

alejandrow999, no recuerdo qué era lo que consultaba lalex, pero es correcto lo que mencionás sobre el regulador.

Saludos


----------



## bebeto

mnicolau dijo:


> Gracias por los comentarios...
> 
> Bebeto, sí, se podría hacer eso, buscá la forma de elegir entre una opción y otra. Tendrías que producir una caida de tensión que coincida con la configuración del display. Lo ideal serían 10[mV] por cada [A] pero para eso tendrías que cambiar el punto de lugar (encenderlo en el primer display), con eso tendrías precisión de 2 dígitos decimales. Si lo mantenés como está, vas a tener sólo 1 dígito de precisión decimal.
> 
> PD: quedó muy bien esa fuente! Faltan las inscripciones al frente y queda completa.


 
Gracias, el gabinete es produccion mia.. pobría haber quedado mejor... pero para ser el 2º que hago me siento orgulloso de él.
No hace falta conmutar entre una opcion u otra, yo lo que voy a hacer es  realizar otro PCB y eliminar el divisor resistivo, y poner la R en serie a la salida.
El fin mío es visualizar en el mismo instante por medio de 2 displays la tensión de salida y los amperes entregados en ese momento. ¿Se entiende?
En un par de dias me pongo manos a la obra con el pcb y encargo el ICL 
Cuando tenga el amperimetro listo, cortare el espacio para el display debajo del voltímetro, pintare de nuevo, y recien ahí le coloco las escrituras al frente...
Y les mostrare como quedo.

Muchas gracias por responder a mi duda...


----------



## mnicolau

Ahh bien, pensé que ibas a usar el mismo circuito tanto para voltímetro como amperímetro. Esperamos esas fotos..

Saludos


----------



## alejandrow999

Mnicolau, cuando pretendí contestar esa duda de Lalex, creí que este tema recién iba por la primer página, o la segunda...pero ya iba por la doceava.Entonces mi comenterio quedó totalmente fuera de contexto. De distraido, nomás. 
Gracias por la respuesta


----------



## mariano22

hola mariano!! como va tanto tiempo?? che te tengo una mala noticia.. va mas para mi que para vos...

me empiezo a fallar el voltimetro otra vez.. pero el problema que tengo ahora no es de la escala... sino de corriente de alimentacion... no se caraj*** pasa pero los displays andan cuando quieren... 

voy a armar una plaquetita para tener el cable gris con sus puntas correspondientes de cada lado... porque la que iva a la placa (si no te acuerdas) estaba soldada cable por cable... y ademas voy a revisar todo otra vez mas..

si nada de esto lo vuelve a hacer andar... me hecharé a decirle a un amigo que me aga la PCB (que le salen bien) y volver a armar devuelta la placa...

te mando un abrazooª!


----------



## Otaku

Hola gente, hace un tiempo que leo el foro pero nunca se me dio por postear. Ahora creo que estoy listo para arrancar mi primer proyecto, esta fuente 

Pregunta: las fuentes de pc que usan en este proyecto son AT o ATX? Hay alguna diferencia? Las ATX arrancan puenteando el verde y el negro, hay alguna forma de transformarla para que funcione de manera similar a una AT, con un switch de on-off ?

Segun lei algunas fuentes AT no arrancan sin carga. Esto trae problemas?


En las ATX, si uno conecta el negro y el verde y los deja conectado, puede poner un switch en la alimentación a 220 y la fuente arranca y para como una AT?


We, perdón por todas las preguntas, pero uno se pone ansioso cuando esta por arrancar su primer proyecto


----------



## bebeto

Otaku dijo:


> Hola gente, hace un tiempo que leo el foro pero nunca se me dio por postear. Ahora creo que estoy listo para arrancar mi primer proyecto, esta fuente
> 
> Pregunta: las fuentes de pc que usan en este proyecto son AT o ATX? Hay alguna diferencia? Las ATX arrancan puenteando el verde y el negro, hay alguna forma de transformarla para que funcione de manera similar a una AT, con un switch de on-off ?
> 
> Segun lei algunas fuentes AT no arrancan sin carga. Esto trae problemas?
> 
> 
> En las ATX, si uno conecta el negro y el verde y los deja conectado, puede poner un switch en la alimentación a 220 y la fuente arranca y para como una AT?
> 
> 
> We, perdón por todas las preguntas, pero uno se pone ansioso cuando esta por arrancar su primer proyecto


 


Hola yo realize mediante un contador un sistema ( llave conmutadora ) para manejar los 220 VCA con los que alimento las placas ya que poseo y una fuente de cada una ( una AT y otra ATX ) la ATX la tengo puenteada al negativo, y la otra se maneja como una fuente comun. 
Lo que hago con este circuito es utilizar un solo pulsador NA que al darle un toque se enciende y al darle otro se apaga, mediante un fltro netamente casero para evitar el rebote mecanico, entro al contador ( 4017 decade counter el cual lo reseteo en la salida 3 para lograr el encendido y apagado sin pasar por todas las demas salidas), mediante un Transistor 2n2222 ( puede ser cualquier NPN) manejo un relay con contactos suficientes para soportar el consumo ( yo utilizo los mas chicos que consegui 220VCA * 10A y bobina de 12 V con un diodo en paralelo para evitar la parasita que se genera al desconectar el relay que nos puede llegar a quemar el Transistor, en fin en eso se basa el funcionamiento de mi boton ON - OFF tipo NA queda muy profecional ya que no posee retencòn mecanica en el pulsador.

cualqueir consulta si no te das una idea de como realizar el cicuito me preguntas y con gusto te respondo, subiria el esquema con el PCB, pero sinceramente lo hice con componentes que ya tenia y no diseñe nada en ninguna hoja, directamente sobre la placa y salio andando a la 1º despues experimente con unos valores para el filtro cambiando el capacitor para lograr poder conectar y desconectar mas rapido sin que se produzca rebote mecanico.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Cambiando de tema

Malas noticias para mi fuente, va.. mas que para mi fuente para mi, realice el ampreimetro, y no funciono, voy a realizar otra placa porque hay conecciones para el voltimetro que no me coinciden con las que nocesito para el amperimetro, la mala noticia es que no lo voy a tener listo para la muestra anual de la escuela. Y ya le queria hacer la serigrafia al frente pero hasta que no tenga el amperimetro no voy a hacer nada porque tengo que cortar y volver a lijar y pintar

Quede bastante bajoneado con ese tema pero bueno es asi... ahora empeze con el ampli UCD asi que no se cuando voy a terminar mi pobre fuente porque la estoy gastando del uso que le estoy dando jajaja la verdad que es el proyecto al que mas le he sacado probecho....


----------



## panxorocker

ola!
tengo una consulta...yo soy de chile y no e podido encontrar el icl7660...alguien sabe donde puedo conceguirlo???


----------



## mnicolau

panxorocker dijo:


> ola!
> tengo una consulta...yo soy de chile y no e podido encontrar el icl7660...alguien sabe donde puedo conceguirlo???



Si vas a usarlo en una fuente ATX, podés obtener los -5[V] directamente de la fuente sin necesitar el ICL7660

Saludos


----------



## panxorocker

mnicolau dijo:


> Si vas a usarlo en una fuente ATX, podés obtener los -5[V] directamente de la fuente sin necesitar el ICL7660
> 
> Saludos



es tu fuente variable con el voltmetro...la tengo lista solo me falta montar el integrado en la base


----------



## mnicolau

Y qué estás usando para alimentar la fuente variable? Un transformador? de ahí también podrías obtener los -5[V] si quisieras. Colocá un esquema de tu proyecto así podemos ayudarte...

Saludos


----------



## panxorocker

ese es el esquema de la fuente de mnicolau que es el que estoy haciendo

ahora creo que si es que tube problemas para subir la imagen


----------



## bebeto

A lo que se refiere mnicolau es que tipo de fuente estas utilizando... Una con trafo de con nucleo de chapa tipo E, o una fuente de PC .... de las 2 formas se obtiene -5V necesario para el voltimetro, pero las fuentes de PC ya lo traen y no hace falta modificar nada simplemente conectar, sin embargo con un trafo hay que regular los -5V...

ahora.... ¿mediante que obtienes la alimentacion?¿ de un trafo comun o de una fuente AT o ATX (fuente de PC )?


----------



## panxorocker

de un trafo comun...entonces tengo que sacar los -5 de una minifuente con un regulador cierto?


----------



## bebeto

No es necesario que pongas otra fuente adicional para alimentar tu voltimetro, ya que tenes un trafo con punto medio, lo que te da tensiones positivas y negativas, podes utilizar reguladores de tension, podrias utilizar primero en la rama negativa un 7912 ( regulador para -12V), y luego un 7905 ( regulador de -5V) me parece que seria mejor que los pongs asi para no correr el riesgo de que se estropee el 7905 ya que al regular desde -12V no disiparia tanto.


----------



## mnicolau

Aunque no se tenga transformador con punto medio, también podrías obtener tensión simétrica, especificá un poco más, trafo común.. de qué tensión AC? diciendo trafo común supongo te referís a salida simple y no simétrica...

Saludos


----------



## Otaku

Entonces conviene usar fuentes ATX antes que AT para este proyecto?


----------



## bebeto

No es que sea conveniente, sino que dado a sus ventajas fisicas, que logran darnos la misma utilidad que los trafos de chapa, y son notablemente mas baratas que estos ( para las mismas potencias ) 
Las hace mas practicas para el proyecto, porque lo hacen mas liviano mas economico, y obtenemos las mismas funciones, inclusive las ATX ( por lo menos las que yo tengo) vienen con proteccion por sobrecalentamiento y cortocircuito


----------



## Garrico

Hola

Lo primero es agradecer al a mnicolau por subir este montaje.

Tengo un problema al realizar este proyecto. Tengo dos fuentes ATX y las he conectado según se indica: una de las fuentes sin estar conectada a tierra de de la primera fuente llevamos +12V al GND. Esto no me funciona, cuando hago el puente del amarillo al negro, la primera fuentecae (no me da voltaje) y la segunda funciona (dándome las tensiones de +5 y +12, sin sumarte los +12 de la primera).





Por si había problemas con la tierra, ambas fuentes están con la tierra quitada.

Puede que heya conectado algo mal. Para que las fuentes ATX me funcionasen, tube que conectar del conector que va a la placa base un cable verde a GND (si hago esto la fuente funciona, si no tengo puente, no me funciona)





¿Alguien me puede echar una mano? ¿Por qúe cuando serio ambas fuentes la primera cae?





Gracias


----------



## bebeto

Garrico dijo:


> Hola
> 
> Lo primero es agradecer al a mnicolau por subir este montaje.
> 
> Tengo un problema al realizar este proyecto. Tengo dos fuentes ATX y las he conectado según se indica: una de las fuentes sin estar conectada a tierra de de la primera fuente llevamos +12V al GND. Esto no me funciona, cuando hago el puente del amarillo al negro, la primera fuentecae (no me da voltaje) y la segunda funciona (dándome las tensiones de +5 y +12, sin sumarte los +12 de la primera).
> [...]


 

Hola... te hago una pregunta...en la imagen en que enfocas las 2 fuentes.... no alcanzo a ver bien.. pero... ¿estan unidas? ¿osea chapa con chapa?  Si es asi, los chasis estan puestos a masa, por lo tanto al estar en contanco se genera corto y solo funciona una de las 2.
Revisa eso. Despues si no es eso, intenta cambiarlas de posicion en la serie... a mi me paso.

Espero que te sea de ayuda
saludos....


----------



## mariano22

coincido con bebeto y sumo una pregunta mas... realmente las 2 estan conectadas a 220v?¿ porque pareceria que solo 1 lo esta conectada...

saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo

Yo creo estar viendo un cortocircuito sobre las fichas de salida de tensión de las fuentes.







El puente debería ser de Negro de una a Amarillo de la otra.


----------



## bebeto

Fogonazo dijo:


> Yo creo estar viendo un cortocircuito sobre las fichas de salida de tensión de las fuentes.


 

Creo que no Fogonazo, ese puente es para encender las ATX ( verde a masa ) por lo menos asi lo veo
La serie esta mas arriba en la foto anterior


----------



## sdls

Hola a todos.

Un proyecto impresionante.

Estoy interesado en reproducirlo. Mis conocimientos de electronica son muy básicos así qu epido perdón de antemano.

Me gustaría saber si alguno me pudiera dar la lista de los componentes necesarios para montar los circuitos correspondientes al voltímetro y al regulador.

Muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## bebeto

sdls dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Un proyecto impresionante.
> 
> Estoy interesado en reproducirlo. Mis conocimientos de electronica son muy básicos así qu epido perdón de antemano.
> 
> Me gustaría saber si alguno me pudiera dar la lista de los componentes necesarios para montar los circuitos correspondientes al voltímetro y al regulador.
> 
> Muchas gracias de antemano


 

Hay que leer el tema antes de comenzar es vital para informate si hay o no cambios y cuales pueden ser las variables y demas.
Ademas que no nos hace mal leer un poco. El la PAGINA 3 de este tema esta la lista, igualmente, yo nunca la usé, simplemente en el PDF adjunto al comienzo del tema esta la board con los componentes y se puede leer claramente.

Ahi te va el enlace con la lista: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/142442/


----------



## lulucassep

Buenas mis conocimientos de electronica estan encaminados a los ceulares pero quisiera saber si el multimetro montado lo puedo alimentar con 12v dc, como se podria hacer? ya que deseo montar este en mi coche. gracias.

adicionalmente el diagrama de la plaqueta del pdf en que tamaño se debe visualizar e imprimir muchas gracias.


----------



## sdls

Bebeto.

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta. Tomo nota de tus consejos.

un saludo


----------



## Garrico

Gracias a todos por las respuestas. Ya la conseguí funcionar. Era lo que comentaba primeramente "bebeto", se me olvidó aislar una de las placas de circuito de las carcasas (la placa hacía masa con la carcasa mediante los tornillos).

En cuanto a Fogonazo, son las dos fuentes ATX y para arrancarlas hay que hacer un puente entre el verde y el negro. Si no haces esto, la fuente no arranca.

De ésto me surge otra duda: He leido que el hacer el puente entre el verde-negro para las fuentes ATX durante mucho tiempo es malo. También he leido en otros sitios que no es malo... ¿Que sabeis al respecto? A mi me parece que no, porque es como el interruptor de encendido que controla la placa base.

Un saludo y gracias a todos


----------



## mnicolau

lulucassep dijo:


> Buenas mis conocimientos de electronica estan encaminados a los ceulares pero quisiera saber si el multimetro montado lo puedo alimentar con 12v dc, como se podria hacer? ya que deseo montar este en mi coche. gracias.
> 
> adicionalmente el diagrama de la plaqueta del pdf en que tamaño se debe visualizar e imprimir muchas gracias.



Bienvenido al foro, conectá Vm a +V y así vas a estar leyendo la tensión de la batería de tu auto.

Garrico, no veo por qué habría problema en mantener conectados ambos cables, si alguien conoce alguna razón avise, ya que en mi fuente quedan siempre conectados 

Saludos


----------



## bebeto

Garrico dijo:


> Gracias a todos por las respuestas.


 

De nada... para eso estamos. Aparte es lindo que te respondan y te ayuden, ya que a nosotros tambien se nos cruzan problemas a la hora de montar, y muchas veces tenemos que consultar.

Creo que todos queremos ver la foto de tu proyecto una vez que lo termines. Las esperamos, y pronto...

Suerte
                                                      Bebeto


----------



## lulucassep

mnicolau, primero gracias por la bienvenida y pronta respuesta tambien perdona mi ignorancia y credibilidad pero solo haciendo un puente entre Vm y +V va a funcionar o debo cambiar algun componente. Gracias.


----------



## bebeto

lulucassep dijo:


> mnicolau, primero gracias por la bienvenida y pronta respuesta tambien perdona mi ignorancia y credibilidad pero solo haciendo un puente entre Vm y +V va a funcionar o debo cambiar algun componente. Gracias.


 
Si con eso alcanza pero OJO! el Vm al V+ de la variable, no de la alimentación del voltimetro, la alimentación de este debe ser fija! sino cuando pongamos la salida en 1.2V no nos va a andar.
Vm puenteado a la salida variable 12V - 24V


----------



## lulucassep

bebeto dijo:


> Si con eso alcanza pero OJO! el Vm al V+ de la variable, no de la alimentación del voltimetro, la alimentación de este debe ser fija! sino cuando pongamos la salida en 1.2V no nos va a andar.
> Vm puenteado a la salida variable 12V - 24V


 en el plano de mnicolau en la parte inferior derecha esta Vm y al lado esta +V a eso te refieres cierto porque la bateria nunca genera una corriente estable ya que esta oscila entre 12V y 15V dependiendo de la carga generada por el alternador y una ultima cosa como calibro el multimetro para que me de una medicion exacta. O si me pueden ayudar con el esquematico y el pcb para que se alimente a 12v y mida de 0 a 20V les quedare agradecido infinitamente.


----------



## bebeto

Me desvie no habia leido bien.... Si solo alcanza con puentear Vm a V+, no te preocupes por la varicion, el circuito consta con un regulador de voltaje. es circuito se calibra facil.
1º agarramos el multimetro, ponemos para medir VCC
2º con un destornillador o lo que tengas a mano jejeje, vas girando el el VR resistor variable, hasta obtener la misma lectura en tu munltimetro y en el display del voltimetro que hiciste....


----------



## lulucassep

bebeto dijo:


> Me desvie no habia leido bien.... Si solo alcanza con puentear Vm a V+, no te preocupes por la varicion, el circuito consta con un regulador de voltaje. es circuito se calibra facil.
> 1º agarramos el multimetro, ponemos para medir VCC
> 2º con un destornillador o lo que tengas a mano jejeje, vas girando el el VR resistor variable, hasta obtener la misma lectura en tu munltimetro y en el display del voltimetro que hiciste....



Muchas garcias por la pronta respuesta solo una ultima cosa donde esta el punto de alimentacion del voltimetro es el mismo Vm y +V. Gracias por su paciencia.


----------



## JoniDf

Muy buen aporte ! Gracias por compartir


----------



## Garrico

Hola de nuevo.

bebeto, las fotos del resultado serán las mismas que puse anteriormente porque debido a la falta de tiempo, no voy a cambiarle la carcasa (me vale con las dos carcasas desplegadas y unidas y los terminales de las fuentes como conectores).

La parte de la fuente variable con el LM317 la tengo montada en una placa de pruebas (que demomento también se quedará ahi) y en cuanto al voltimetro, está aparcado, porque principalmente me interesaba obtener 24 voltios y la parte de tension variable.

Un saludo


----------



## lulucassep

Muchas garcias por la pronta respuesta solo una ultima cosa donde esta el punto de alimentacion del voltimetro es el mismo Vm y +V. Gracias por su paciencia.


----------



## mariano22

Vm es la entrada de la señal a medir (el voltage que se decea medir)
V+ es la entrada de alimentacion para el funcionamiento del voltimetro

espero que te sirvaa

un saludo


----------



## lulucassep

mil gracias por las respuestas dadas.


----------



## yadi8a

hola a todos soy nueva en esto... y la verdad me parece genial la ayuda que nos ofrecen a los que estamos iniciando en el mundo de la electrónica empezando por circuitos que nos van hacer de gran ayuda..el proyecto de esta fuente me parece muy interesante y quiero ver si me construyo una... pero quisiera plantear una duda que tengo.... a parte del voltimetro digital habria como implementar un amperimetro digital.... y cualquier ayuda que necesite ya estare molestandoles y planteando mis dudas... gracias por todo...
saludos...


----------



## roberthank

Disculpen tengo una cuestión la pestañita que sale de los potenciometros... a la hora de montar el potenciometro ¿como se coloca para que no estorbe?
http://www.ramosguitars.com/ramoscustomshop/images/Potenciometro CTS.jpg
,la que se encuentra salida del lado izquierdo


----------



## mariano22

mira...a mi me pasa ese mismo probema y realmente.. para mi.. estan solo para molestar...

mi solucion... una pinza... un poco de fuerza haciendo palanca y fué...

me es lo mejor...

un saludo


----------



## mnicolau

Jaja alguna función tiene que cumplir esa pestañita! pero yo también hago lo mismo.. pinza y chau pestaña


----------



## alexus

mnicolau dijo:


> Jaja alguna función tiene que cumplir esa pestañita! pero yo también hago lo mismo.. pinza y chau pestaña



asi es estimado mariano!! esa pestañita tiene una funcion muy importante!! 

que el medio siempre sea el medio!! 

es decir, cuando colocas el pote en un panel, gabinete, etc. le haces un agujerito al lado.

para que esto?? para que el pote no se mueva!! 

como suele suceder, y despues hay que apretarlo jejeje..

fuera de broma, es para eso.


----------



## mnicolau

Pero mirá vos! jaja, para la próxima prometo probarlo!

Saludos y gracias por la info!


----------



## alexus

posta que no sabias??


----------



## mnicolau

Para nada sabía, ahora... no queda horrible el gabinete con un agujero al lado del potenciómetro sólo para mantenerlo centrado? Si la perilla es chica se va a notar, de última una grober y listo, imposible que se mueva...


----------



## alexus

ahhh buee! lasa queres todas!! jeje, aveces casi ni se nota!! y es un ajueriiiitoo nomas!!


----------



## mnicolau

Todas qué?? me interesa que quede lo más prolijo posible y un agujerito (por más chico que sea) sólo para mantenerlos centrado me parece una pavada... bien sujetados tampoco se mueven. Van a seguir volando esas pestañitas en mis potenciómetros! jaja.


----------



## Cacho

¿Y de qué tamaño son las perillas que usás? 
Por otro lado, la pestañita esa hace que al ajustar la tuerca hagas fuerza contra ella y no tironees de la placa 

Saludos

PS: Yo también las parto y las saco.


----------



## mnicolau

Ja Fijate la perilla que usé en las fotos del primer post, esa no llega a cubrir la pestañita (lo acabo de revisar), por lo tanto se vería el agujero, y consigo unas 1[mm] más angostas todavía que quedan muy bien! 

Un mixer o algo por el estilo usa todas perillas de ese tamaño aprox, no creo que usen ese método o sí?



> Por otro lado, la pestañita esa hace que al ajustar la tuerca hagas fuerza contra ella y no tironees de la placa



Sip a esa ventaja no la discuto...

Saludos


----------



## Regental

fiu!!! muchas felicidades por tu proyecto  jeje para finales de este mi primer semestre tendremos que hacer una fuete regulable pero si la pongo alado de esto parece solo un pequeño led jeje  y yo que ando sufriendo con eso poco


----------



## bebeto

mnicolau dijo:


> Ja Fijate la perilla que usé en las fotos del primer post, esa no llega a cubrir la pestañita (lo acabo de revisar), por lo tanto se vería el agujero, y consigo unas 1[mm] más angostas todavía que quedan muy bien!
> 
> Un mixer o algo por el estilo usa todas perillas de ese tamaño aprox, no creo que usen ese método o sí?


 

Al 100% con vos... un pote bien ajustado no se mueve... y doy fé de ello, ya que siempre elimino la pestañita y hasta ahora ninguno se me ha corrido de centro. 
En los mixer no existen tales pestañas.... y si que estan bien agarrados esos potes, que no he visto ninguno ( al que no se le halla cambiado de posicion la perilla ) con el centro corrido...
En fin... para la empreza que los fabrique...que elimine las pestañas... y va a conceguir un ahorro en material... por lo mens conmigo jejejej


----------



## miguelcba22

Hola, esta muy bueno tu proyecto; yo quiero hacer el voltimetro unicamente porque ya tengo una fuente variable, la pregunta es en los capacitores que usaste que tension tienen que soportar o no importa?. Saludos.


----------



## mariano22

ponle capacitores de 16v y te van a andar bien!


----------



## alexus

pero.... los capacitores del voltimetro, son casi todos ceramicos, si tenes acceso, ponle de tantalio (o como se diga), y si tenes de 1% de tolerancia mejor!


----------



## krolinaek

es una fuente de cuanto de voltaje y cuanto de amperaje perdon??


----------



## kilermenjose

Buenas colegas...  Recien estoy viendo este post y realmente quedo excelente esa fuente de mnicolau!!  Yo aqui tambien tengo una fuente AT que se la saque a mi vieja pc y queria ponerle ese regulador posteo mnicolau.. Pero tengo varias dudas:  

1)Mi fuente es de 200w y soporta voltajes de 12v, -12v, 5v y -5v, ahora si yo conecto el 12v con el -12v tengo una salida de 24v? tambien ocurre lo mismo si conecto los demas valores entre si? 

2)Para colocarle ese regulador tengo que modificar algo mas en la fuente?

Mi idea es hacer una parte regulable 0 a 24 y con los demas cables hacer una fija de 5v, -5v y 12v.. 
Saludos y esperando que me logren ayudar con mi duda!!


----------



## g.corallo

1 si conectas el v+ con el v-  se suman los voltajes si tenes 9+y9- los juntas y tenes 18v


----------



## bebeto

kilermenjose dijo:


> Buenas colegas... Recien estoy viendo este post y realmente quedo excelente esa fuente de mnicolau!! Yo aqui tambien tengo una fuente AT que se la saque a mi vieja pc y queria ponerle ese regulador posteo mnicolau.. Pero tengo varias dudas:
> 
> 1)Mi fuente es de 200w y soporta voltajes de 12v, -12v, 5v y -5v, ahora si yo conecto el 12v con el -12v tengo una salida de 24v? tambien ocurre lo mismo si conecto los demas valores entre si?
> 
> 2)Para colocarle ese regulador tengo que modificar algo mas en la fuente?
> 
> Mi idea es hacer una parte regulable 0 a 24 y con los demas cables hacer una fija de 5v, -5v y 12v..
> Saludos y esperando que me logren ayudar con mi duda!!


 
1 - Entre las 2 puntas (12  -12) tenes 24V y entre 5 y -5  10V.
2 - Si queres utilizar la maxima  potencia tenes que armar elregulador con un amplificador de corriente, ya que el posteado nos da como maximo 1A


----------



## kilermenjose

Gracias g.corallo y @bebeto por sus respuestas.

Ok entonces mi primera duda esta resuelta, ahora @bebeto lo que si no se como hacer es ese amplificador de corriente que mencionas.. La corriente que necesito seria de entre 5 y 7A.. Se que esos amplificadores se hacen con algunos transistores, pero de ahi no se mas nada!!Jejejee.. Si tiene algun diagrama de uno de esos, seria de gran ayuda..


----------



## bebeto

kilermenjose dijo:


> Gracias g.corallo y @bebeto por sus respuestas.
> 
> Ok entonces mi primera duda esta resuelta, ahora @bebeto lo que si no se como hacer es ese amplificador de corriente que mencionas.. La corriente que necesito seria de entre 5 y 7A.. Se que esos amplificadores se hacen con algunos transistores, pero de ahi no se mas nada!!Jejejee.. Si tiene algun diagrama de uno de esos, seria de gran ayuda..


 

En el diccionario del lm317 (datasheet) http://cache.national.com/ds/LM/LM317.pdf   En la pagina 17 hay un amplificador de corriente sencillo. Y en la pagina 19 hay uno con proteccion por sobrecarga.

Espero que te sea de ayuda


----------



## kilermenjose

Otra cosa si en vez de ese LM317 le coloco un LM338, estos 2 son compatible pin a pin?? El LM338 tiene un maximo de Salida de 5A.no? En el datasheet del LM338 encontre este circuito que me sirve perfectamente para lo que necesitoen cuanto a los Amperes, pero el voltaje total que entrega mi fuente de pc (juntado 12v y -12v) es de 24v y en la salida del circuito dice 1.2 a 20v, ahora mi pregunta es como hago para modificar este circuito para que me entregue los 24v en total. Otra de mis dudas era que en 12V entrega 8A y en -12V 0.5A, entonces al juntar esas 2 puntas obtengo 24V y 8.5A?


----------



## mnicolau

El problema con utilizar -12 y +12 para tener una tensión variable de hasta 24[V] es la baja corriente de la rama negativa, como decís, tenés unos 0.5[A] ahí y NO se suma con la corriente de la rama positiva, olvidate de los 8.5[A] que calculaste. Si tomás esa configuración, vas a estar limitado por la corriente admisible en esa rama negativa y no vas a sacar más que eso.

Lo que se podría llegar a hacer es una nueva rama negativa "reforzada" para sacar mayor corriente, ó, modificar la fuente para sacar 24[V] en una rama... valdrá la pena hacerlo? está en el uso que le vayas a dar a la etapa regulable de tu fuente.

Saludos


----------



## kilermenjose

Haber si entiendo, entonces to tendre esos 8.5A sino que tendre algo como 0.5A que son de los -12?  Entonces hay alguna forma de aumentar esos 12V (qiuizas a 24v)para no tener menos de 8A en esa rama??


----------



## mnicolau

Así es... pensá que por la rama de -12[V] se admiten 0.5[A] sólamente, nunca vas a poder obtener 8[A] utilizando esa rama. Hay formas de modificar la tensión de salida, revisá el tema "modificar fuente de PC".

Saludos


----------



## kilermenjose

Ok.. Entonces mejor dejo esa fuente asi..Jejejee.. Tambien tengo un Transformador tiene varias salida de voltaje (12v, 40v y 3.8v) pero no se exactamente que corriente tira.. En la entrada de 110v esta un fusible de 1.6A y en la salida de 12v esta uno de 3.15A, asi que no se exactamente cuanta corriente tira el trafo. Ahi dejo una foto de todo el circuito completo junto con el trafo. Espero que con este si pueda hacer mi Fuente de Lab!


----------



## vaco_802808

que tal por lo que veo en la foto es una fuente de VHS y no creo que entregue mas  de 2 amp. exagerando


----------



## kilermenjose

Aaaaa.. Yo creo que debe de tirar algo mas de 2a, porque el STK5441 que se ve alli, es un regulador de 12v-2a, 9v-1a y  5.5v-0.5a. Ahora mi pregunta es: Con ese trafo se podria hacer una fuente regulable de laboratorio?

Aqui otra vez yo.. En pablin encontre una fuente regulada con las mismas caracteristicas de mi trafo: Este es: http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/instlab/fuente57/index.htm    Pero a este lo conecta a 220v y yo lo voy a conectar a 110v.me imagino que no tengo que modificar nada en el circuito por esto o si?
Otra pregunta, mi trafo entrega mas de 1.5a (Estoy Seguro) y el LM317HVK solo soporta hasta 1.5a maximo. Como haria para que soporte mas amperes? he leido que con unos transistores, pero no cuales son esos, ni como se colocan!! Asi que si me podrian ayudar con esto se los agradeceria!!


----------



## kilermenjose

Yo no consegui esos displays que mencona mnicolau. Pero los que consegui se llaman LG5611BH, estos tambien sirven?


----------



## mnicolau

Según parece son ánodo común esos diplays así que van a servir, lo que no sé es el tamaño de los mismos. Medilos y compará con los pads en el pcb.

Saludos


----------



## kilermenjose

los displays miden 15mm de largo (pata a pata) por 2mm entre cada una.. otra cosa, las resistencias son todas por 1% o solo las del divisor?


----------



## mnicolau

Es el mismo tamaño entonces, lo que no estoy seguro es si los pines concuerdan, creería que sí, pero tenés que encontrar la hoja de datos para asegurarte. Las resistencias 1% sólo para el divisor, para lo demás no es necesario.

Saludos


----------



## kilermenjose

Sii yo creo que si concuerdan, de todas manera ahi te dejo las 2 hoja de datos para que revises y me saques de duda: 

Este es el que yo use:
http://electron.westech-cn.com/disp1-26.htm

Este es el que tu usates:
http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/93944/ETC/SA56-11.html


----------



## mnicolau

Sí, ambos son compatibles pin a pin.

Saludos


----------



## kilermenjose

franko1819 dijo:


> lo medi y me dio 69x63(mm)


Igual a mi!! no me lo imprime al 100%..
Mnicolau sera que el pcb se redujo cuando lo pasastes a PDF??
Por casualidad no tendras el archivo en pcb wizard??


----------



## mnicolau

Acabo de imprimir el pdf y mide 7.15 x 6.55 [cm], exactamente le mismo que en el archivo original (como debe ser). Aseguren que están imprimiendo al 100%, si usan Adobe Reader, por default me lo deja al 97%. En la opción "escala de página" coloquen "ninguno". Sino.. utilizen Foxit Reader, mucho más liviano y permite elegir manualmente el porcentaje de escalado.

Saludos


----------



## kilermenjose

Ok gracias.. al cambiar la escala de pagina se imprime al 100%, con la medida justa? gracias.. SAludos


----------



## bebeto

mnicolau dijo:


> Acabo de imprimir el pdf y mide 7.15 x 6.55 [cm], exactamente le mismo que en el archivo original (como debe ser). Aseguren que están imprimiendo al 100%, si usan Adobe Reader, por default me lo deja al 97%. En la opción "escala de página" coloquen "ninguno". Sino.. utilizen Foxit Reader, mucho más liviano y permite elegir manualmente el porcentaje de escalado.
> 
> Saludos


 

Tambien se puede hacer una impresion y medirla, luego hacemos regla de 3 y ajustamos el porcentaje al momento de imprimir desde la configuracion de impresion.

EJ:  Tamaño orijinal 10cm x 20cm
Tamaño impresion 17.5Cm x 27.5cm


10cm ------ 100%
17.5cm----- X 175% ( esto es lo que nos agranda )  asi que si hacemos: 175% - 100% nos queda la medida a la que tenemos que imprimir 

( asi li hice yo y me quedo perfecto ) ya se que puede llegar a ser mas facil de la otra forma pero para uno que no es muy ducho con los programas como yo... viene perfecto


----------



## mnicolau

Si, yo también uso ese método en aquellas ocasiones en la que los pcbs no están en escala, al convertirse en pdf. Pero en estos casos, el soft que uso para convertir a pdf, lo hace al 100% con lo cual imprimir en esa escala, te asegura el tamaño correcto.

PD: les vuelvo a recomendar Foxit Reader como PDF Viewer. Hay versión free, liviano y les soluciona el problema de la escala, al permitir elegirla manualmente. 

http://www.foxitsoftware.com/pdf/reader/

Saludos


----------



## elforro

Hola a todos, hace varios dias que estoy leyendo este proyecto porque tengo una fuente de pc de 250W con salidas de +5V, -5V, -12V y +12V y me gusto la idea de modificarla tal como hicieron varios aca, pero mi pregunta viene a que me gustaria regular los +12V (creo que entrega 8A max.) y por lo que lei no lo puedo regular con el LM317, pero leyendo la datasheet del LM338 (paguina 7),como lei por ahi, encontre este circuito y me gustaria que alguien me dijiera si es correcto regular mi fuente con el mismo, desde ya muchas gracias y muy bueno el post!

http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet2/8/0ujhh2scud4dfop1xfyut2u2qopy.pdf


----------



## mnicolau

Es realmente necesario disponer de 8[A] en una salida regulable 1.2~10[V]?? Para qué van a utilizar esa salida? Por lo general, y en el 99% de los casos esa salida se usa para muy bajos consumos, pruebas experimentales en circuitos con leds, opamps y demás.. No creo que sea necesario disponer de más de 1[A] que permite el LM317 y a lo sumo, si necesitan algo más corriente, el LM338 directo con sus 5[A] que maneja es mucho más que suficiente.

Saludos


----------



## elforro

Tenes razon mnicolau, no creo que vaya a utilazar nunca los 8A pero preguntaba porque me parecio que con pocas modificaciones podria haber aprovechado mas las fuente, pero creo que con el LM338 me va a sobrar. Gracias!


----------



## kilermenjose

Buenas aqui estoy otra vez yo.. mnicolau ya hice tu voltimetro y todo OK.. Pero tuve problema en la fuente, yo use otra fuente regulable, algo parecida a la que tu usastes.. Los problemas que presento la fuente fueron los siguientes:

1.No regulaba, al quitarle los trasistores y probandola directo desde el LM317T, si llegaba a regular pero muy atrazadamente, no era preciso, el voltaje arrojado oscilaba continuamente y no quedaba fijo..

Que circuito me recomiendas con ese regulador, pero quiero tener en la salida algo mas de 3Amper.. Adjunto dejo el circuito que estaba usando..

Gracias de antemano y saludos..


----------



## venado_bike

Muy buena Fuente ! =) 

Capas que me haga Una!


----------



## mnicolau

No me termina mucho de convencer ese esquema killer, yo usaría algo como lo propuesto en el datasheet, te adjunto el archivo. En el data incluso hay una versión muy simple "Low Cost 3A Switching Regulator".
Otra mejor sería usar directamente el regulador versión 5[A] (LM338), se te simplifica mucho el circuito.

Saludos


----------



## ader77777

una pregunta si deseara medir un voltaje negativo von el ILC7107 que deberia hacer? se puede?
lo que pasa es que estoy fabricando una fuente de voltage dual +15 y -15 variable y desearia colocarle un voltimetro digital se podria utilizar el mismo ILC 7107 para medirt el voltaje negativo como?
de antemano muchas gracias


----------



## bebeto

ader77777 dijo:


> una pregunta si deseara medir un voltaje negativo von el ILC7107 que deberia hacer? se puede?
> lo que pasa es que estoy fabricando una fuente de voltage dual +15 y -15 variable y desearia colocarle un voltimetro digital se podria utilizar el mismo ILC 7107 para medirt el voltaje negativo como?
> de antemano muchas gracias


 

De echo si se puede, fijate en el datasheet... ahi hay varios esquemas, vas a tener que hacer un PCB nuevo ya que hay que añadir un display que tiene el signo + y -


----------



## kilermenjose

Ok @mnicolau, ese circuito tu lo probastes previamente? no hay problema en colocarle un condensador ceramico de 100nf en la salida y uno en la entrada?


----------



## bebeto

kilermenjose dijo:


> Ok @mnicolau, ese circuito tu lo probastes previamente? no hay problema en colocarle un condensador ceramico de 100nf en la salida y uno en la entrada?


 

No soy @mnicolau por lo que ves... Pero con respecto a los condensadores ceramicos... no no hay problema para se usan para eliminar ruido, y cunto las cerca del LM esten mejor va a ser...


----------



## kilermenjose

Gracias bebeto..
Acabo de simular el circuito que mnicolau posteo y el ajuste no es muy fino que digamos.. de 230mV salta de una vez a 21V en la salida.. Asi que no me parece muy convincente hacerlo.. yo estaba pensando en hacerla con el tip 147(primera imagen) o con el 2n3055(segunda imagen) pero no su cual de estos hacer, asi que si ustedes le hecharan un vistazo a ver cual se ve mejor hacer..


GRacias y SAludos.


----------



## bebeto

Lo veo mas viable al primero.

Pero ese problema de la simulacion debe ser problema del simulador porque si el circuito estaba en el datasheet es de seguro que funciona. Aparte de que tiene proteccion contra cortos para el Transistor.


----------



## mnicolau

Lo simulaste correctamente? No lo he probado pero está sacado del datasheet. En mi simulación usa completo el recorrido del potenciómetro y de manera lineal desde 1.2[V] hasta 3[V] menos que la entrada.

Algo tenés que tener mal porque el mínimo de tensión es aproximadamente 1.2[V] en estos reguladores, no 230[mV].

Si querés el archivo de Proteus, lo subo.

Saludos


----------



## kilermenjose

Uhmm Gracias @mnicolau. La fuente me funciono bien, tambien hice el voltimetro de este tema, pero al colocarselo a la fuente(en paralelo a la salida), me tumba el voltaje de salida, porque pasara esto? en lo que tenga la camara subo fotos de la fuente y de como me quedo el voltimetro..


----------



## electronicaeselfuturo

epale mnicolau, una pregunta que funcion cumple el diodo D1 1n4007, de ese esquema de fuente regulada que le recomendastes a kiler, impĺementando el LM317


----------



## mnicolau

Hola, bienvenido al foro..

Te transcribo lo que comenta el datasheet acerca de ese diodo:

"Discharges C1 if output is shorted to ground"

Saludos


----------



## kilermenjose

@electronicaeselfuturo Que tal te funciono el circuito con el voltimetro puesto? no tumbo el voltaje?


----------



## mnicolau

Killermen, hiciste algún cambio en el voltímetro? Cómo estás alimentando todo?


----------



## kilermenjose

no, no le hice ningun cambio..  lo estoy alimentando con otro circuito sencillo (puente rectificador, filtrado y listo) el Gnd de la alimentacion es el mismo que la medicion.. de todas manera voy a probarlo otra vez y te cuanto, en lo que tenga camara subo las fotos..


----------



## kilermenjose

Holaa.. Aqui yo otra vez. mnicolau  ya hice la fuente y todo bien, pero cuando la conecte para probarla por primera vez, se quemaron 2 resistencias, la de 22ohm y la de 10ohm.. Esto se debe a que? que he hecho mal?


----------



## mnicolau

Si, el problema está con la resistencia de 10[Ohm], deberían ser unos 4.7k según datasheet. La copié y la pegué en simulador y se me olvidó cambiarla, perdón... Aunque en simulador no presenta ningún problema así como está.

PD: sin embargo con 4.7k cae mucho la tensión con carga (según simulador) y R1 disipa mucha potencia. Con 10[Ohm] el comportamiento mejora y no parecerían haber problemas ni de consumo ni de tensiones, raro que se haya quemado.

Te dejo el archivo de la simulación en Proteus para que lo revises.

Saludos


----------



## elforro

Disculpa mnicolau que pregunte de nuevo, pero como seria "usar directamente el regulador version 5[A] (LM338)? Y otra pregunta que no se si alguien podra ayudarme son el LM317 y el LM338 compatibles pin a pin?? Graciasssss


----------



## g.corallo

elforro dijo:


> otra pregunta que no se si alguien podra ayudarme son el LM317 y el LM338 compatibles pin a pin??



solo una palabra te lo responde "DATASHEET" en mayusculas


----------



## kilermenjose

mnicolau dijo:


> Si, el problema está con la resistencia de 10[Ohm], deberían ser unos 4.7k según datasheet. La copié y la pegué en simulador y se me olvidó cambiarla, perdón... Aunque en simulador no presenta ningún problema así como está.
> 
> PD: sin embargo con 4.7k cae mucho la tensión con carga (según simulador) y R1 disipa mucha potencia. Con 10[Ohm] el comportamiento mejora y no parecerían haber problemas ni de consumo ni de tensiones, raro que se haya quemado.
> 
> Te dejo el archivo de la simulación en Proteus para que lo revises.
> 
> Saludos



Mmm.. Yo creo que el problema no eran las resistenias, sino que habia colocado mal en 2n2905, por que le coloque las resistencias de 5wattios (la de 22ohm y la de 10ohm), cuando la encendi comenzo a salir humo del transistor y las resistencias no se quemaron..jeje..
Me imagino que ese era el problema. o no?

SAludos


----------



## mnicolau

Ah ah, ahí cambia la cosa ja. 
Según simulador esas dos resistencias (22 y 10 Ohm) bastan con que sean de 1/4 de Watt.

Saludos


----------



## kilermenjose

sii, bueno gracias, mañana compro el transistor y monto algunas foticos de la fuente. junto al voltimetro..


----------



## kilermenjose

Ya resolvi el problema, era un corto en ese transistor.. sino hubiera sido con una lupa no lo hubiera visto..

Pero ahora surgio otro problema. Creo que se me quemo el ICL7107, porque no me da los valores bien. en el tester me da un valor y el voltimetro otro valor. de todas manera mañana voy a probarlo bien con las fuentes de mis demas compañeros de estudio.. 

SAludos


----------



## mnicolau

Funciona bien ahora la fuente?
El ICL no está quemado, sólo mal calibrado. Para calibrarlo, cortocircuitá la entrada y mové el preset hasta que la lectura sea "000". Respetaste los valores de las resistencias del divisor de tensión de entrada? Si no es así va a medir cualquier cosa...

Saludos


----------



## kilermenjose

> Para calibrarlo, cortocircuitá la entrada y mové el preset hasta que la lectura sea "000"


Como es eso? en donde le hago el cortocircuito? en la alimentacion o en el GND y Vm?



> Respetaste los valores de las resistencias del divisor de tensión de entrada? Si no es así va a medir cualquier cosa...


Si respete todas las resistencias, logre conseguir las del divisor de presicion..

Bueno ni tan bien me funciono, porque me regula de 9v a 25v.. ese problema creo que es el lm, de todas manera mañana compro el lm y el 2n3055 que tambien se me quemo..


----------



## mariano22

buenas!!

aca les presento mi fuente AL FIN terminada...

Es variable de 1.2v a 15.5v por 600mA... con VOLTIMETRO DIGITAL en una placa pre-perforada...

termine poniendo los displays donde habia un agujero redondo de ventilacion de un ventilador... porque el gabinete era de una fuente ATX muy muy vieja...

Aqui les paso unas fotos...



recomendacion por sobre-experiencia:

*NO UTILIZAR EL CABLE PLANO GRIS DE LOS CPU's PARA PODER SEPARAR LOS DISPLAYS DE LA PLACA... YA QUE ESTOS CABLES ADEMAS DE LLEVAR MUCHO MAS TRABAJO PARA PONERLOS BIEN... CAUSAN INTERFERENCIA CASI TOTAL... NI SE MOLESTEN EN PROBARLO!! AHORRENCEN TIEMPO Y BRONCAS PARA OTRO DIA*​les mando un saludo!!
 y una vez mas... *GRACIAS MARIANO POR TODO!!*​​


----------



## kilermenjose

mariano22 dijo:


> *NO UTILIZAR EL CABLE PLANO GRIS DE LOS CPU's PARA PODER SEPARAR LOS DISPLAYS DE LA PLACA... YA QUE ESTOS CABLES ADEMAS DE LLEVAR MUCHO MAS TRABAJO PARA PONERLOS BIEN... CAUSAN INTERFERENCIA CASI TOTAL... NI SE MOLESTEN EN PROBARLO!! AHORRENCEN TIEMPO Y BRONCAS PARA OTRO DIA*​*
> *​


Yo estoy usando ese y me ha ido bien, exepto que ultimamente se descalibro como ya me habia dicho mnicolau anteiormemte. Pero no se como volverlo a calibrar.. .. No se donde hacer el cortocircuito..


----------



## mariano22

me juego que la descalibracion es por el cable... te lo aceguro... porbe como 10 veces... y es muy jodido de hacer andar bien... y si lo lograste... dentro d un tiempo se vuelve a descalibrar...

me parece que el cortocircuito es poniendole masa al Vm...

iguall... yo para calibrarlo le conecte una pila y en paralelo  ademas un tester, y lo ajuste hasta que me diera igual q*ue* el tester

lo del cortocircuito no lo habia escuchado nunca

un saludo


----------



## kilermenjose

Ok, ya le quito el cable IDE y te comento como me fue..
Yo tambien creo que es Gnd y Vm, pero temo que al hacerlo queme el ICL7107..


----------



## mariano22

naa no te agas drama que no se va a quemar...
porque seria casi como no mandarle tension...

de ultima... si no te sientes muy seguro... haz como hice yo con lo de la pila y el tester... yo el mio lo termine hoy de hacer...y lo arme asi....

un saludo!


----------



## mnicolau

Muy buena la fuente Mariano! felicitaciones y a disfrutarla. Bueno el dato del cable plano.. habrá que evitarlo entonces.

Killer, nunca pusiste en corto las puntas del multímetro estando en modo "tensión"? Al hacerlo indica 0[V]. Acá es lo mismo, uní Vm con Gnd para poner en corto la entrada de tensión y luego calibrás el preset hasta tener 0[V] indicados en los displays.

Saludos


----------



## kilermenjose

Listo, pero no consegui esos 0v, lo maximo que encontre fue 0.1v y al probar con una fuente de 12v, los displays me marcaban 7v.. . Fui ajustando el preset hasta que coincidi en los displays con el tester. pero cuando el voltimetro no esta midiendo nada los displays marcan 0.2v... El preset esta mas o menos a la mitad.. Ahora si ya termine de ajustarlo.. Esta semana termino de hacer la fuente y subo las fotos..


----------



## mariano22

Gracias mariano por la apreciacion! la verdad estoy muy satisfecho con lo logrado... ahora estoy por ver lo del Transmisor Simple de FM que hay en el foro de Ein Soliat Got... voy a ver si me sale... jaja
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
mira... yo lo vi en el de mariano y me quedo exactamente igual.... fijate (en la foto del volti de mariano) donde queda el preset.... a mi me quedo en el mismo lugar y bien calibrado

saludos


----------



## arteagadavid

mariano22 dijo:


> hola marianoo!!
> te traigo muy buenas noticias!!
> 
> hice andar perfectamente mi voltimetro (va con una diferencia de 1 o 2 decimales..muy insignificante)... luego de 1:30 horas de intenso ajuste...ya que se me complico mucho porque ajustarlo con la salida d lafuente como prueba era imposible... lo ajuste con una pila... y lueg cuando lo probe con la fuente.. 10 puntos...
> 
> tambien llegue a una conclusión...el cable plano mejor no utilizarlo... causa interferencia... mira lo que me pasó... cuando habia logrado ajustarla bien.. puse la tapa de la fuente y la atornille (7 tornillos)... y por lo que pienso cuando puse la tapa esta me tocó el cable... cuando la volvi a probar volvio a fallar... muy enojado (va recontra) volvi a desarmar la fuente... lo acomodé.. tube que volver a ajustar... y de ai la cerre bien.. y quedo joya!!
> 
> te dejo aca una fotito de como quedó la fuente terminada... va casi.. tengo que comprar la hoja A4 autoadesiva para el frente o sino el vinilo que me recomendaste...
> 
> cualquier cosita te aviso... y antes que nada!! MUCHISIMAS GRACIAS! ME ESTE ESQUEMA ME A SERVIDO DE GRAN UTILIDAD!
> 
> te mando un saludo amigo!!
> 
> mariano22


*QU*e tal¿?
marino22 tengo un trabajo muy similar pero no he conseguido buena informacion te pido me hagas el favor y me envies los planos y toda la informacion relevante *QU*e tengas sobre la fuente  y el voltimetro
agradesco de antemano la rta


----------



## Cacho

Leé el tema *entero. *Lo que no encuentres después de eso, preguntalo.

Están los planos a los que hace referencia Mariano22. A leer.


----------



## g.corallo

arteagadavid dijo:


> *QU*e tal¿?
> marino22 tengo un trabajo muy similar pero no he conseguido buena informacion te pido me hagas el favor y me envies los planos y toda la informacion relevante *QU*e tengas sobre la fuente  y el voltimetro
> agradesco de antemano la rta



en el primer mensaje del tema esta toda la informacion planos ,ect


----------



## mariano22

mira.. puedo pasarte el esquema de la fuente... el del voltimetro esta en la pagina principal... y como dijo cacho,.... a leer...

ai te mando la de la fuente...

el trafo puedes ponerle el que quieras... hasta 1.5 amperes q es lo que aguanta el lm317T....el voltage no me acuerdo cual era el maximo... me parece q*ue* 37V... fijate en el datasheet...
no mires los datos que marcan del transformador... porque eran para un trafo que tenia antes... y ademas el voltage q*ue* dice no es el que larga...

hoy en dia tiene un trafo que me larga con filtrado y rectificacion unos 15.5v a 500mA....

el ventilador y el led son a eleccion...

cualquier consulta hazmela por mensaje privado ya que esta informacion no te la puedo dar aqui...

mil disculpas acualquier moderador si de todas formas violo alguna norma del foro...

un saludo"!


----------



## Cacho

mariano22 dijo:


> cualquier consulta hazmela por mensaje privado ya que esta informacion no te la puedo dar aqui...


 ¿Y eso por qué?


----------



## mariano22

pienso yo... como es un post de una fuente regulable con fuentes de pc y de un voltimetro... calculo que no se podria... o si??


----------



## kilermenjose

mariano22;257500
mira... yo lo vi en el de mariano y me quedo exactamente igual.... fijate (en la foto del volti de mariano) donde queda el preset.... a mi me quedo en el mismo lugar y bien calibrado:D
 
saludos[/QUOTE dijo:
			
		

> A mi no, me da 0.1 a esa posicion del presset. no se porque. ..
> A varios compañeros tambien les dio igual que a mi...


----------



## mariano22

con Vm a gnd? mira... ami sin nada me marca 0 pero en algunas mediciones tiene un rango de error de 0.1, pero solo en algunas... pero no te agas drama en ese caso...


----------



## kilermenjose

Ummm, para que me de bien el valor, cuando no mido nada, el voltimetro me marca 0.2v!! mañana imprimo el pcb de la fuente nueva y lo pruebo con esa fuente..


----------



## mariano22

ok... pero este voltimetro va a ser para estar dentro y puesto definitamente en unaq fuente? porque por ej: la mia es a base del lm317, y el voltage minimo q*UE* me larga es 1.2v, asi q*UE* el voltimetro nunca marca el 0v, y en tu caso, de ser asi, la falla al no estar conectado con nada... no se notaria...

consejito: cuando lo calibres toma cualquier valor... despues, cambia d*E* valores para ver si sigue marcando bien...esta bien calibrado....

un saludo!+

pd: Si puedes pasanos una foto del voltimetro, de la parte de los componentes y otra del pcb


----------



## kilermenjose

Sii la voy a poner definitavamente en la fuente regulable hecha con un lm317t y una configuracion darlington, que fue el esquema que me paso mnicolau..


----------



## mariano22

ahh  ok... tonces prueba como recien te dije y dinos como anduviste...

un saludo


----------



## beto3574

hola nicolau me gustaria hacerte una pregunta tecnica...yo monte ese mismo voltimetro pero lo alimente con una fuente simetrica de 5 -5 voltios,,y para simular el voltaje analogico que le entra al icl7107 lo hice con un trimer, pero no pude logra estabilizar el voltaje en los displays, el voltaje de los displays era erroneo...en fin podrias darme pautas de como lograste ke trabajara bien el voltimetro??? gracias de antemano y saludos


----------



## g.corallo

@beto3574 debes regular el preset hasta maso enos llegar a 0 o 0.01


----------



## mariano22

hace esto beto3574: cortocircuita la Vm (mandandola a masa) y gira el preset hasta dar con 00.0...

un saludo!

PD: revisa mil veces todo el armado por si ai algo fuera de lugar...


----------



## kilermenjose

Yooo... Aqui les dejo mi fuente regulable, que como de costumbre no funciona, no regula nada, solo los rectifica y los filtra.. Ya he cambiado las resistencias, el lm y los 2 transistoresy nada no hace ni pio.. :enfadado: :enfadado: :enfadado: :enfadado:-

Ahi les dejo algunas fotos, no muy claras porque son con mi fiel 5200, y no tengo la cam...

Ahi yambien les dejo algunas fotos del voltimetro(el trimer que aparece en la parte del cobre, hace el papel de la resistencia de 1k, esta ajustado y regulado a exactamente a ese valor)

De ultimo dejo el pcb con el que arme mi fuente, que no ha funcionado..


----------



## mariano22

kilermenjose esa fuente es con el lm317t? de que amperaje es el trafo?
el voltimetro ya anda bien?...
un saludo!


----------



## Pedro Diaz

Saludos a todos los participantes del foro, los felicito por tan completo y util proyecto. Me dirijo a ustedes para consultarle sobre el diseño de una fuente de alimentación con la siguiente característica:

Vin: 220 Vac / 440 Vac (puede ser cualquiera de las 2)
Vsalida: 24 Vdc 
Corriente de Salida: 40A

Este circuito es para un banco de pruebas de motores de 24 Vdc con potencia de: 
1/2, 3/4 y 1 Hp. 
Dado que el motor de mayor potencia a usar es de 1hp=750W, estaríamos hablando de de 31A, pero se quiere diseñar entre 35 A y 40 A por los picos de corriente durante el arranque.

Cualquier información, recomendación es bienvenida. Gracias por la colaboración.


----------



## kilermenjose

mariano22 dijo:


> kilermenjose esa fuente es con el lm317t? de que amperaje es el trafo?
> el voltimetro ya anda bien?...
> un saludo!



Sii el voltimetro anda perfecto, gracias.. no llega a 0 pero es bastante preciso...

El trafo es como de 5A aproximadamente.. es Bastante grande..
Y si, la fuente es con un lm317t, el esquema usado es uno que publico mnicolau en mensajes anteriores...


----------



## mariano22

buenisimo entonces!!
 al final de todo... terminas teniendo 5A de salida? si?

cuando ya te*N*gas tu fuente armada *sube* fotos de todo--->

un saludo y felicitaciones!


----------



## kilermenjose

Ok.. En lo que la termine, posteo algunas fotos..
Gracias y Saludos..


----------



## ALE777

Estimado mnicolau:
      Muy linda tu fuente...te pregunto, ¿de que potencia son las fuentes? y para conseguirlas, ambas deben ser DE LA MISMA POTENCIA, o pueden ir de potencias distintas?  Que representan los valores entre parentesis debajo de las tensiones de la 2da fuente (17V) y (24V)? la fuente variable, es similar a la que se muestra en la hoja de datos del LM317? este circuito solo participa en la regulacion de la tension, dejando la parte de potencia a las dos fuentes anteriores? (te pregunto esto por la capacidad maxima del LM317, que es de 1,5A). Por lo que veo en la foto del frente, parece que no es asi...se puede ampliar la capacidad de parte variable, por ejemplo, usando un LM338K? ¿Que corriente maxima se puede esperar de las secciones FIJAS, usando una fuente de determinada potencia? (Que calculos hay que hacer para saber la corriente que entregaran las dos fuentes de xxx Watts).
Espero no haberte saturado con tantas preguntas, MUY BUENO tu aporte, con circuito impreso y todo, MUCHAS GRACIAS!!!


----------



## mnicolau

Hola ALE777, no recuerdo las potencias de la fuente, pero no eran iguales, incluso de distinta marca. No hace falta que sean de la misma potencia.
Los valores entre paréntesis representan la suma de tensión al agregar la 2º fuente en serie, por ejemplo, 12[V] de la 1º y 5[V] de la 2º suman los 17[V], etc.
La etapa reguladora se comentó bastante, podés usar el regulador que quieras, incluso ese LM338 de 5[A]. El circuito que usé es el mismo de la hoja de datos.
La corriente total que obtenés va a estar condicionada a la fuente de menor potencia, como ambas están en serie, cuando una de ellas ya esté al límite, no vas a poder sacarle más aunque a la otra le quede resto todavía.

Saludos


----------



## bebeto

ALE777 dijo:


> Estimado mnicolau:
> Muy linda tu fuente...te pregunto, ¿de que potencia son las fuentes? y para conseguirlas, ambas deben ser DE LA MISMA POTENCIA, o pueden ir de potencias distintas?  Que representan los valores entre parentesis debajo de las tensiones de la 2da fuente (17V) y (24V)? la fuente variable, es similar a la que se muestra en la hoja de datos del LM317? este circuito solo participa en la regulacion de la tension, dejando la parte de potencia a las dos fuentes anteriores? (te pregunto esto por la capacidad maxima del LM317, que es de 1,5A). Por lo que veo en la foto del frente, parece que no es asi...se puede ampliar la capacidad de parte variable, por ejemplo, usando un LM338K? ¿Que corriente maxima se puede esperar de las secciones FIJAS, usando una fuente de determinada potencia? (Que calculos hay que hacer para saber la corriente que entregaran las dos fuentes de xxx Watts).
> Espero no haberte saturado con tantas preguntas, MUY BUENO tu aporte, con circuito impreso y todo, MUCHAS GRACIAS!!!



Yo utilizé el arreglo de 4 LM317 en paralelo, y anda sin problemas, así logre alcanzar 4,5A.

El tema de la potencia de las fuentes es que la de menor potencia te va a limitar a la hora de utilizar los voltajes en serie ( 24V,17V...)


----------



## ALE777

Gracias, por responderme, mnicolau, o sea que en el caso que yo use 2  fuentes iguales, la corriente maxima estara dada por la relacion entre  la potencia y tension entregadas por una de las fuentes? (En este caso,  no importa cual, ya que son iguales). Ya que usaste el circuito de la  hoja de datos, yo hace un tiempo hice una fuente con trafo y un LM338K, y  modifique un poco el circuito que se da en la hoja de datos, para que  tenga seleccion gruesa y fina de tensiones. Mira las fotos y el circuito  en esta otra parte del foro:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/dudas-sobre-fuente-variable-dual-1-2v-30v-1-amperio-9782/index22.html

El problema que aparece es que acusa una pequeña variacion de tension  entre el funcionamiento en vacio y cuando se le conecta alguna carga (en  la foto lo ejemplifico con un Led blanco). Tendra algo que ver el Led  verde que le puse para que la fuente nunca este trabajando en vacio? O  es normal en esta clase de reguladores? Esto lo hice porque una vez me  olvide una fuente con transistor en vacio y cuando volvi el 2N3055  estaba quemado 
En cuanto a la buena idea de bebeto, yo lei por ahi http://foro.latinohack.com/f392/fuente-con-lm317-en-paralelo-25227/    
que los LM317 son menos sensibles a los cortocircuitos que los  LM338...es verdad esto? yo pense que si queremos alcanzar corrientes  grandes (mas de 10A) con usar Lm338 en paralelo nos ahorramos de colocar  un monton de LM317 (que en nuestro gabinete pareceria una invasion de  ovnis!!!), Vi tambien en este sitio esta fuente:
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/instlab/fte15a/index.htm
Que usa un LM317 y cuatro 2N3055...en la pagina se dice que soporta  hasta 15A...¿Con CUATRO 2n3055 no seria capaz de aguantar mas corriente?  De la hoja de datos sabemos que el 2n3055 soporta una Ic de 15A, si se  pusieron CUATRO, solo aprovecha 4A maximo en el colector de cada  transistor??? O es que la corriente esta limitada porque sale por el  EMISOR, y NO por el colector??? Esta bien mi razonamiento, o cometi  algun Horror? (MAS que un error...jajajjajaj!!). Si alguien puede  contribuir, desde ya, GRACIAS!!!


----------



## Heiliger

Hola

tengo problemas con encontrar el ic 7660 cual es el su numero de nte oh por cual lo puedo reemplazar


----------



## bebeto

Heiliger dijo:


> Hola
> 
> tengo problemas con encontrar el ic 7660 cual es el su numero de nte oh por cual lo puedo reemplazar



Con solo poner Reemplazo ICL7660 en google aparecen varias páginas entre éstas: Reemplazos 


Creo que me llevó unos 5 minutos, ¿no cuesta nada no?

Vamos! a poner un poco de ganas en los proyectos que todo se puede!


----------



## Heiliger

no es eso donde los compro tiene que ser con el numero de ecg o del nte o si no nunca sabrán lo que pido son tiendas de electrónicas muy mala

pero lo interesante es que lo lo encuentro en el nte por eso pregunto que si alguien tiene una versión  avanzada que me de el numero del nte para este componente


----------



## Cacho

Heiliger dijo:


> ...son tiendas de electrónicas muy mala


Con más razón, el cliente ha de ser muy bueno...

"NTE replacement XXXX" o "ECG replacement..." (sin las comillas).
Un poco de imaginación, che. De todas formas, te vas a encontrar en un problema para conseguir reemplazos del ICL.

Saludos


----------



## bebeto

Heiliger dijo:


> no es eso donde los compro tiene que ser con el numero de ecg o del nte o si no nunca sabrán lo que pido son tiendas de electrónicas muy mala
> 
> pero lo interesante es que lo lo encuentro en el nte por eso pregunto que si alguien tiene una versión  avanzada que me de el numero del nte para este componente




Igualmente... deciles que te pidan un ICL  cuanto te va a salir y listo... yo hago eso cuando no tienen algo y me traen de a unidad....


----------



## mnicolau

Heiliger dijo:


> Hola
> 
> tengo problemas con encontrar el ic 7660 cual es el su numero de nte oh por cual lo puedo reemplazar



Hola, si vas a usarlo con una fuente de PC, podés obtener directamente los +-5[V] desde la misma y así evitar tanto el regulador 7805, como el ICL7660.

Si hacés esto, colocá un cap cerámico de 100[nF] en cada rama, cerca del IC.

Saludos


----------



## Heiliger

bueno en realidad es para agregarlo a  un proyecto de una fuente que tengo que hacer para el colegio 

entonces si le ago una fuente +-5v puedo evitar el regulador y el 7660


----------



## beto3574

hla gracias a todos por las respuestas...la verdad eso que me recomiendan ya lo hice y no anda,,,voy a conseguir otro integrado..creo *QU*e el *QU*e monte se echo a perder...cuando lo vuleva a montar subire mis dudas...me gustaria saber por que lado de este foro puedo conseguir el hilo o preguntas de computadoras...es que necesito hacer una tarjeta post y estoy perdido...gracias chao


----------



## mnicolau

Para los que tienen la posibilidad de obtener los +-5[V] de la fuente, les dejo el pcb para ello.

Saludos


----------



## Heiliger

muchas gracias


----------



## galandt

Disculpa puedes publicar el mapa de la tapa del frente del pcb wizard para ahorranos un poco de tiempo jiji gracias muy buen aporte exelente!!


----------



## mnicolau

Ahí te lo dejo.. bienvenido al foro.

Hay un soft... Front Designer, muy interesante para hacer todo lo que sea escalas y demás. Lo suelo usar bastante ultimamente, armo ahí las escalas y las llevo a Corel para terminar los frentes.

Saludos


----------



## galandt

gracias otra vez agradesco el aporte tengo una pregunta mas, la tierra de la segunda fuente la puedo aislar con un aislador como el de la figura??? por que no se exactamente a donde o como aislarla!!!

la ultima pregunta y no molesto mas  hay la posibilidad de q*UE* la Fuente regulable con LM317 se le puede cambiar por otro integrado para hacerla voltaje positivo negativo, o necesariamente ya necesitariamos un trasformador dual??


----------



## mnicolau

Vienen separadores de placas plásticos. A ese que mostrás no lo usé nunca, asegurate que la parte metálica que sobresale por encima, no toque las pistas alrededor del agujero donde van los tornillos porque no estaría aislando.

Para la rama negativa, viene el regulador complementario del 317, el LM337. Buscá su datasheet y tenés el circuito (básicamente es el mismo que para el 317).

Saludos


----------



## bebeto

Tiempos que no pasaba por acá....  

Te comento mnicolau, y al resto del foro que estoy trabajando en el PCB para el amperímetro con el ICL7170, ( ya tengo realizado uno pero queda muy grande para mi gusto ) cuando lo tenga terminado al 100% lo subo...



PD: Quiero ver las fotos de las fuentes que se han hecho hasta ahora... vamos, no tengan miedo.


----------



## galandt

Gracias si te comento si estos aisladores son de caucho y son muy buenos se utilizan en los generadores caterpillar pero tambien encontre unos pequeños aunq*UE* no son muy baratos q*UE* se diga creo q*UE* voy a usar estos, para la otra semana espero subir las fotos ya terminado gracias!



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> "Que" se escribe con tres letras...


----------



## bebeto

Bueno.. al fin quedé algo contento con el PCB del amperímetro.

Espero que alguien se anime a armarlo. 

Suerte.


PD: La info de como armarlo está acá 

EDIT:  Muchas gracias Mnicolau por el tutorial realmente me sirvió. Aquí les dejo los archivos en PDF a tamaño real.  Disfrútenlo


----------



## mnicolau

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/tutorial-exportar-e-imprimir-formato-pdf-31953/

Ese tuto te va a servir bebeto 

Saludos


----------



## kilermenjose

Buenas foristas!!
Revisando aqui me surgieron algunas preguntas:
1..Hay algun riesgo para las fuentes si ocurre algun corto entre algunas de las salidas de los distintos voltajes(fijo o regulable)? y que podria pasar con los voltajes en este caso caso?

Saludos..


----------



## bebeto

kilermenjose dijo:


> Buenas foristas!!
> Revisando aqui me surgieron algunas preguntas:
> 1..Hay algun riesgo para las fuentes si ocurre algun corto entre algunas de las salidas de los distintos voltajes(fijo o regulable)? y que podria pasar con los voltajes en este caso caso?
> 
> Saludos..




Hasta donde sé ( porque me pasó ) se apaga la fuente, siempre que se toque "+" con masa , "-" con masa y "+" con "-", y en el caso del regulador cae la tensión, pero no se apaga... OJO! que puede fallar antes el regulador que la protección interna que él mismo posee.


Reflexión,  si podes evitar los cortos... "mas mejor"


----------



## mnicolau

bebeto dijo:


> Reflexión,  si podes evitar los cortos... "mas mejor"



Sabias palabras... 

No sé como se comportan las protecciones de las fuentes en el caso de un corto entre tensiones compuestas, no me ha pasado... así que no sabría decirte con seguridad.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

bebeto dijo:


> ...Reflexión,  si podes evitar los cortos... "mas mejor"


De acuerdo, pero dijo el maestro Confucio (Filosofo Chino 551 adC - 479 adC) :_ *"Si no quemamos cosas ¿ Como aprendemos ?"*_


----------



## kilermenjose

Obvio! Siempre que pueda los evito, pero siempre hay alguien que lo hace.. :s
Gracias!


----------



## mariano22

hola mariano!! como va??

che vivo mirando tu fuente... y me facina cada dia mas...
y quiero armarmela...

en si... no tiene ningun peligro el tema de poner ambas fuentes en serie?? no causa ningun inconveniente??..

te mando un saludo che!


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Mariano, armala tranquilo nomás, no hay ningún inconveniente en hacerlo. Hay que tener en cuenta la aislación de la 2º fuente nada más.

Saludos!


----------



## bebeto

mariano22 dijo:


> hola mariano!! como va??
> 
> che vivo mirando tu fuente... y me facina cada dia mas...
> y quiero armarmela...
> 
> en si... no tiene ningun peligro el tema de poner ambas fuentes en serie?? no causa ningun inconveniente??..
> 
> te mando un saludo che!




Armala sin problemas mariano,  yo la tengo armada y no me dio ningún dolor de cabeza

_Esta es mi fuente _

PD: pronto estaré subiendo una más actualizada con el amperímetro en marcha, ya que está en fase de construcción.


----------



## kilermenjose

mnicolau de cuantos watts eran esas dos fuentes que tu usastes?

Te pregunto por que aca cerca de donde vivo, venden distintas fuentes de pc usadas a muy bien precio y tienen unas AT que rondan entre los 150w y los 250w y tambien tienen otras ATX que van desde 450w hasta los 600w.. Las AT si FUNCIONAN (y custan un poco mas que las otras), mientras que las ATX estan DAÑADAS(son un poco mas economicas)..

Ahora cual de los dos tipos me recomiendan ustedes?
Y cual es mejor para esta fuente?

Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Realmente no recuerdo la potencia.. creo haberlo comentado antes, tal vez lo encuentres. Una creo que era de 450[W] y la otra no sé. Igualmente esa potencia era la indicada en la etiqueta, nada que ver con la potencia real que entregan, son fuentes genéricas.

Saludos


----------



## kilermenjose

Los valores de las que mencione son los que dicen las etiquetas..

Entonces comprare las ATX y las tratare de reparar, casi siempre los problemas de las fuentes de pc son los mismos..


----------



## mariano22

mariano y kilermenjose muchas gracia por la aclaracion!!

En un mes mas o menos, cuando ande mas librado del estudio, voy a salir a recorrer para conseguirme las fuentes y armarla... ya que me he vuelto bastante apacionado del Audio, y para amplificadores, pro ejemplo, hace falta una fuente de varios amperes.... y esta seria genial!

Ya que estoy.. les comento que mi fuente variable (de 1.2 a 16v 500mA) le puse un potenciometro de 10k multi-vueltas y me ha dado resultados exelentes, ya que permite dar con voltages de manera mas exacta (exactitud de hasta 0.1v)... Para quienes lo deceen se los recomiend y mucho...

Les mando un saludo y muchas gracias"!


----------



## kilermenjose

mnicolau o bebeto..
Como hicistes para lograr esos 24v(regulados) con 12v y -12v de una misma fuente o como? igual para los 17v y los 24v(fijos) los lograstes de una misma fuente o usando las dos fuentes?


----------



## bebeto

kilermenjose dijo:


> mnicolau o bebeto..
> Como hicistes para lograr esos 24v(regulados) con 12v y -12v de una misma fuente o como? igual para los 17v y los 24v(fijos) los lograstes de una misma fuente o usando las dos fuentes?



No se logran los 24V regulables ... se logran algo así como 23V.

Esto se logra asociando 2 fuentes ATX, AT, o una y una en serie.

SUERTE


----------



## kilermenjose

> Esto se logra asociando 2 fuentes ATX, AT, o una y una en serie.



bebeto y como se logra esos 23v? 12v y -12v de una misma fuente? o de las dos fuentes? igual con los 17v= 12v y -5v? o 12v y 5v?


----------



## Efrachik723

hola soy estudiente en tecnologia electrtonica y *QU*isiera saber si mnicolau tienes la simulacion de tufuente o el esquemati*C*o es *QU*e me to*C*a hacer un proyecto similar y p*UE*s si me lo pudieras pasar te lo agradeseria

la fuente *QU*e tengo que realizar tiene las siguientes especificasiones

fija
5v

variables 
0-+12
0-12
estos variables pueden ser mayores a 12 segun coresponda

y que tenga de salida una corriente mayor a un amperio o se un amperio
gracias


----------



## bebeto

Efrachik723 dijo:


> hola soy estudiente en tecnologia electrtonica y kisiera saber si mnicolau tienes la simulacion de tufuente o el esquematiko es ke me toka hacer un proyecto similar y ps si me lo pudieras pasar te lo agradeseria
> 
> la fuente ke tengo que realizar tiene las siguientes especificasiones
> 
> fija
> 5v
> 
> variables
> 0-+12
> 0-12
> estos variables pueden ser mayores a 12 segun coresponda
> 
> y que tenga de salida una corriente mayor a un amperio o se un amperio
> gracias




Sos estudiante de electrónica, y ¿no sabés realizar una fuente? Estas fuentes ya vienen hechitas, y uno solo las conexiona o repara en caso de que haga falta.

Suerte... y preocupate más por investigar y no por que te pasen todo ya hecho.

Va con onda eh!


----------



## Efrachik723

si he investigado y he encontrado muchas fuentes pero en las que he hayado hay fuentes fijas y regulables pero no ejemplos de una unificada es por eso el problema porque tengo varias y no se como unificarlas, he tratado de hacer simulacones en proteus pero de la manera que lo estoy asiendo no me concuenrda.

estoy uniendolas desde el puente rectificador 
esta bien?


----------



## bebeto

Efrachik723 dijo:


> si he investigado y he encontrado muchas fuentes pero en las que he hayado hay fuentes fijas y regulables pero no ejemplos de una unificada es por eso el problema porque tengo varias y no se como unificarlas, he tratado de hacer simulacones en proteus pero de la manera que lo estoy asiendo no me concuenrda.
> 
> estoy uniendolas desde el puente rectificador
> esta bien?




haber si no entendemos:  ¿Estás usando fuentes ATX, AT? ¿O estás utilizando fuentes con transformador de chapa tipo E.?

Si es de las con trafo de chapas, conectás los secundarios en serie y luego rectificas.
Si es ATX o AT: Estás haciendo macana y una grande eh!


----------



## Kenzox13

Hola, me gustaria saber si puedo añadir este circuito para subir los amperios y si no es asi ¿con que otro circuito? ya que me gustaria meter mas amperios pues testeo dispositivos que consumen mas amperios.
Tambien donde colocar bien in amperimetro para saber el consumo de lo que conecte (todo ello en la salida regulable)
Perdon, pero estoy aprendiendo ahora mismo y lo que par aalgunos puede ser coser y cantar para mi es un mundo, saludos y gracias.


----------



## bebeto

Kenzox13 dijo:


> Hola, me gustaria saber si puedo añadir este circuito para subir los amperios y si no es asi ¿con que otro circuito? ya que me gustaria meter mas amperios pues testeo dispositivos que consumen mas amperios.
> Tambien donde colocar bien in amperimetro para saber el consumo de lo que conecte (todo ello en la salida regulable)
> Perdon, pero estoy aprendiendo ahora mismo y lo que par aalgunos puede ser coser y cantar para mi es un mundo, saludos y gracias.



A lo que a mí respecta si se podría hacer.
Pero! estaría mejor si utilizarías la configuración que propone el datasheet del LM317 

Aqui hay varios solo los tenés que buscar


----------



## Kenzox13

bebeto dijo:


> A lo que a mí respecta si se podría hacer.
> Pero! estaría mejor si utilizarías la configuración que propone el datasheet del LM317
> 
> Aqui hay varios solo los tenés que buscar



Muchas gracias, estado mirando el lm117 pero entre el ingles y mis pocos conocimientos...haha veo los esquemas con resistencias incluso con potencieometro para regular la salida, segire mirando, muchas gracias.
Si no saco nada en claro probare ese mismo y  veremos los amperios que me da.


----------



## g.corallo

hola el diseño de la fuente regulablecon lm317 de mariano la entrada puede ser alterna??


saludos.


----------



## Papusxxdd

Aca dejo unas fotos de la mia me esta faltando terminar la carcaza no mas pero quedo muy buena lo unico que le agregue es un borner de 3,3v por que me sobro una bornera, use dos fuentes atx una de 450w y otra de 400w, el voltimetro es el mismo y el regulador tambien, muy bueno Mariano.-  Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Quedó muy bueno papusxxdd, felicitaciones por esa fuente! 

g.corallo, tendrías que rectificar la alterna y filtrarla un poco mejor ya que es insuficiente con lo que incorporé en el pcb.

Saludos


----------



## mariano22

papusxxdd muy buena fuente! felicitaciones!!

aun no me he puesto a ver por la mia... el subwoofer y el osciloscopio los tengo en la cabeza... tantos proyectos que quisiera realizar ya! jajaja

saludos!


----------



## okb18

mnicolau,ellerine sağlık arkadaşım güzel bir çalışma olmuş bu arada aranıza Türkiyeden katılıyorum ağırlıklı olarak SMPS devreleri üzerinde çalışıyorum.


----------



## mnicolau

Estemmm bienvenido al foro okb...

Lo único que entendí es SMPS , podrías probar con un traductor?

Saludos


----------



## okb18

Estoy tratando con el circuito de SMPS.Me gustó mucho su foro


----------



## mnicolau

Ahh gracias, cualquier consulta podés hacerla en el tema correspondiente 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/smps-half-bridge-compacta-pcb-24457/

ó 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/smps-dc-dc-pcb-29414/

Saludos


----------



## okb18

Hice este circuito,yo

ee-16 driver problema


----------



## mnicolau

No termino de entender cual armaste, el proyecto que está en este tema ó la smps?

Saludos


----------



## okb18

my circuito foto


----------



## kilermenjose

mnicolau cuanles son las medidas de ese gabinete? Aca por donde vivo venden uno de 25cm(profundidad) x 22cm(ancho) x 10cm(alto).. Pero no me cae bien el precio, esta a 103,50 Bs.F. :s


----------



## nuno08

hola todo, podrian especifica un poco sobre las conecciones de las 2 fuentes de pc, para optenet un voltaje de 15 o 24???


----------



## mnicolau

Para 15[V] hacés 12[V] de la 1º fuente + 3.3[V] de la 2º. Y para 24[V] hacés 12+12.

killermen, acabo de ver su mensaje, cuando pueda te paso las medidas si todavía las necesitás.

Saludos


----------



## kilermenjose

mnicolau dijo:


> killermen, acabo de ver su mensaje, cuando pueda te paso las medidas si todavía las necesitás.
> 
> Saludos


 
Ok Mariano.. La espero. Aunque ya me decidi y mande a hacer la caja con una amigo con laminas galvanizadas. Las medidas con las que me las hicieron fueron: 12cm(alto) x 24cm(ancho) x 28cm(profundidad).
Ya llevo la fuente avanzada, si quiere monto las fotos para que veas como la llevo..


----------



## mnicolau

Mide 22[cm] (ancho) x 18[cm] (profunidad) x 12[cm] (alto), vas a andar bien con la armaste. Esperamos esas fotos 

Saludos


----------



## kilermenjose

Las dos fuentes AT que use, tienen serigrafiado en la placa que son de 200w y en la caja dicen que son de 300w.. Entonces en realidad seran de 200w?
Ahhh, Tambien use el frontal de subistes pero lo modifique un poco para ajustarlo al gabinete, espero no te molestes..


*PD:* Ahi dejo algunas fotos de como va la fuente.


----------



## mnicolau

kilermenjose dijo:


> Ahhh, Tambien use el frontal de subistes pero lo modifique un poco para ajustarlo al gabinete, espero no te molestes..



Claro que no, para eso lo compartí, la idea es que cada uno lo personalize a gusto.

Vá quedando muy bien, ah una sugerencia, venden y son baratas las rejillas para colocar coolers (de paso quedan muy bien ya que son simil cromadas), de forma de recortar un sólo círculo grande y no hacer los agujeros como los hiciste. El flujo de aire resulta mucho más efectivo y queda bien prolijo. Yo usaba esa misma técnica que usaste hasta que encontré las rejillas.

Saludos


----------



## Electronica Twety

Gente hablando de gabinetes y eso...

Se puede hacer de fibro-facil (madera)? porque no tengo muy al alcance el uso de metal.

Ya que tengo 2 fuentes recicladas que logre reparar.

Un saludo!


----------



## kilermenjose

mnicolau dijo:


> ah una sugerencia, venden y son baratas las rejillas para colocar coolers (de paso quedan muy bien ya que son simil cromadas), de forma de recortar un sólo círculo grande y no hacer los agujeros como los hiciste. El flujo de aire resulta mucho más efectivo y queda bien prolijo. Yo usaba esa misma técnica que usaste hasta que encontré las rejillas.



Si yo las he visto, pero el detalle esta en lograr cortar el circulo en esta lamina de acero galvanizado.. Apenas y logre cortar esos cuadrados, y me quedron muy desprolijo, con el papel balnco tratare de ocultarle los bordes..

Tengo el papel contact(por acá lo llaman asi) blanco, pero no logro imprimir el frontal ahi. Como hicistes tú?

Tengo pensado sacarle una fotocopia al frontal en acetato, lo pego encima del blanco y luego le coloco papel contact transparente encima a toda esa parte del gabinete, para protegerlo un poco mas..


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

kilermenjose dijo:


> Si yo las he visto, pero el detalle esta en lograr cortar el circulo en esta lamina de acero galvanizado.. Apenas y logre cortar esos cuadrados, y me quedron muy desprolijo, con el papel balnco tratare de ocultarle los bordes..



Para cortar los huecos circulares hay dos formas:


Con un minitorno con disco de corte reforzado con fibra de vidrio y mucha paciencia.
Con una mecha de copa de 80mm de diámetro (o una mecha que no se como se llama que le ajustás el radio de corte, pero es media peligrosa para usar con taladro de mano), pero es caro si no va a hacer varios huecos.
Hay otra forma, que es haciendo agujeros chicos pegaditos cerca del borde y luego sacar el pedazo con un cortafrio y emparejar con lima...pero es medio cansador hacer tantos agujeros...y si marcas el centro de cada uno, suele quedar "hundido" el borde del corte final.


----------



## bebeto

kilermenjose dijo:


> Si yo las he visto, pero el detalle esta en lograr cortar el circulo en esta lamina de acero galvanizado.. Apenas y logre cortar esos cuadrados, y me quedron muy desprolijo, con el papel balnco tratare de ocultarle los bordes..
> 
> Tengo el papel contact(por acá lo llaman asi) blanco, pero no logro imprimir el frontal ahi. Como hicistes tú?
> 
> Tengo pensado sacarle una fotocopia al frontal en acetato, lo pego encima del blanco y luego le coloco papel contact transparente encima a toda esa parte del gabinete, para protegerlo un poco mas..



Vienen unas mechas que se llaman radiales creo, esas cortan TODO hasta fundición, ya que traen la herramienta de Widia, no sé el costo que tendrán, podes hacer agujeros de varios diámetros y quedan muy prolijos.

EDIT:





> (o una mecha que no se como se llama que le ajustás el radio de corte, pero es media peligrosa para usar con taladro de mano), pero es caro si no va a hacer varios huecos



A esa me refería...

Son inmanejables si lo vas a hacer con un taladro de mano, pero con uno de banco... con guantes, precaución y refrigerante, quedan resultados muy buenos, y lo bueno que para que una de esas mechas, pierda el filo pueden pasar años! si uno la cuida de recalentadas.. cosa que no pasa con las copa


----------



## kilermenjose

Ok.. Buscare esas mechas y comenzare a hacer los huecos. Gracias

Saludos!


----------



## JoniDf

Hola !
Paso a dejar fotos ! anda de 10 !
Saludos


----------



## mariano22

Buenas gente!
Estoy devuelta. Ya que tube una suspención de 10 a causa de faltas ortográficas. Pero eso quedo atras. Ahora ya estoy aqui.

Y tenia una preguntita para hacerles. Ya tengo mis 2 fuentes (bastante poderosas) y voy a armar una como la de mnicolau.

Pero se puede usar madera para el gabinete? porque no tengo en mis posibilidades hacer una metalica.

Un saludo!


----------



## J2C

Mariano22

Poder se puede hacer un gabinete/caja de madera, pero NO es recomendable para elementos que tomen temperatura y que se puedan quemar. Sin hablar de los RUIDOS que podrian provocar interferencias en otros equipos.

Lo normal son gabinetes metalicos para ese tipo de fuentes.

Saludos.              JuanKa.-


----------



## mariano22

el tema de los ruidos podria complicar la cosa... pero en la fuente van 2 ventiladores grandes asi que no creo que la temperatura sea un gran problema.


----------



## J2C

Mariano22

Acaso NO se queman las fuentes de las PC's ????. No fallan nunca ?????.

Por otro lado, te estas haciendo un INSTRUMENTO para tu hobby, taller, practicas, etcetera. Es mejor hacerlo una sola vez y bien. Asi opino yo.

Saludos. JuanKa.-


----------



## mnicolau

Deberías revestir internamente con papel aluminio para usarlo de masa y como comenta J2C, la madera es inflamable, podrías agregar una capa de "contac" o algún material para aislar la circuitería interna de la madera.
Yo estoy armando los gabinetes de madera para los amplificadores, se ahorra mucho $$ y teniendo esas precauciones se logran muy buenos resultados.

Saludos


----------



## J2C

MNicolau

Perfecto Mariano, pero una cosa es el amplificador y otra la fuente con entradas de 220 VCA, y mas potencia puesta en juego que el amplificador que alimente.

La madera tiene nos da la posibilidad de trabajarla mas facil, con herramientas mas sencillas.

Saludos.     JuanKa.-


----------



## mnicolau

Me refería al amplificador completo junto con la fuente conmutada con la cual lo alimento y demás, con buena ventilación y las respectivas precauciones que comenté, no da problemas. Eso sí, coincido igual que vos que no es lo ideal, pero hay veces que no queda otra... 

Saludos


----------



## J2C

MNicolau

Pero en ese caso, lo que estas haciendo es el equipo final, valgan como ejemplo los viejisimos Combinados con Tocadiscos y amplificadores valvulares de los años 70.

O las etapas de Potencia de los DJ's, que he visto unas cuantas Made in Argentina realizadas con Aglomerado. Yo sigo varios temas en este foro como para tomar ideas y hacerme la mayor parte de los instrumentos de mi taller de reparaciones y/o hobby.

Me gusto este thread dado que tengo varios rezagos de fuentes de PC que fueron quedando cuando se las reparaba a 5 Cyber's que tenia como clientes.

Saludos.   JuanKa.-


----------



## kilermenjose

Aqui esta las fotos de mi fuente, como se los prometi. Gracias a todos los que me ayudaron en su elaboracion.. 

Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Muy buena esa fuente killer , mucha prolijidad felicitaciones.


----------



## kilermenjose

mnicolau dijo:


> Muy buena esa fuente killer , mucha prolijidad felicitaciones.



Gracias mariano..


----------



## mariano22

kilermenjose muy pero muy buena tu fuente! muy prolijo el frente. Pero una cosa, se calientan bastante los discipadores? yo que vos sacaria esos cables que lo rodean por si, con el tiempo, se lleguen a derretir y armen terrible corto-circuito. No es de pesimista pero ten cuidado. Mejor prevenir antes que curar. jeje.

Realmente me encato. Muy buena!

Ya voy a mostrar fotos cuando arme la mia!

Un saludo!


----------



## Introtuning

Mariano te consulto algo,Se podría hacer este proyecto mesclando  fuentes de PC??? AT con una ATX???
Te lo pregunto porque la ATX es como comentaste al principio puenteando el cable verde a masa.Pero la AT se enciende por un interruptor que va a 220.
Se pueden encender por separado o abría algún tipo de inconveniente por estar en serie???
Gracias de antemano


----------



## mariano22

Introtuning no hay ningun problema en que uses una AT y una ATX. Simplemente puentea el interruptor del 220v de la AT y pongo en paralelo al 220v de la ATX cuando tienes los 2, pones un interruptor que abarque las 2 fuentes. En la ATX simplemente dejas puenteado el verde siempre.

Un saludo!


----------



## kilermenjose

mariano22 dijo:


> Pero una cosa, se calientan bastante los discipadores? yo que vos sacaria esos cables que lo rodean por si, con el tiempo, se lleguen a derretir y armen terrible corto-circuito.


 Tambien lo habia pensado, pero la verdad es que casi no calientan casi..



> Simplemente puentea el interruptor del 220v de la AT y pongo en paralelo  al 220v de la ATX cuando tienes los 2, pones un interruptor que abarque  las 2 fuentes.


Exactamente fue lo que hice yo, puentee la coneccion de ese interruptor y listo..


----------



## mariano22

kilermenjose dijo:


> Tambien lo habia pensado, pero la verdad es que casi no calientan casi..


 
Ah entonces despreocupate che!

Un saludo y que la disfrutes mucho!


----------



## kinyenm

felicidades mi pana! muy bueno tu proyecto, y se q*UE* le hechaste pichon, te quedo bueno me avisas cuando la puedo ir a ver!!

Enmanuel Diaz


----------



## kilermenjose

kinyenm dijo:


> felicidades mi pana! muy bueno tu proyecto, y se q le hechaste pichon, te quedo bueno me avisas cuando la puedo ir a ver!!
> 
> Enmanuel Diaz



Epale Bro.. Despreocupate hermano que puedes venir cuando quieras para que la veas..


----------



## Introtuning

Gracias mariano,
tenes razón no se me había cruzado.Gracias


----------



## mariano22

De nada Introtuning.

Saludos.


----------



## rodrigo-99

hola, espero que me ayuden un poco, estaba viendo el pcb que bebeto publico de su amperimetro, lo que no entiendo es porque su pcb tiene menos componentes (diodos, resistencias) que el esuqema que el mismo puso, ojala el pudiera poner su propio esquema asi gastammos menos jeje


----------



## bebeto

rodrigo-99 dijo:


> hola, espero que me ayuden un poco, estaba viendo el pcb que bebeto publico de su amperimetro, lo que no entiendo es porque su pcb tiene menos componentes (diodos, resistencias) que el esuqema que el mismo puso, ojala el pudiera poner su propio esquema asi gastammos menos jeje



Hola..  Lo único que falte en el esquema es: los 3 diodos, y la resistencia Shunt, ya que es un trozo de cable, y si vas a utilizar una resistencia de 1 ohm  te recomiendo poner una de unos.. 5W, pero como va puesta en serie a la salida... no la añadí a la placa, igualmente dejé explicado como se conecta ésta.

(los diodos los eliminé porque se pueden alimentar los displays tranquilamente con 5V)

Suerte!


----------



## rodrigo-99

gracias, armare uno en cuanto pueda


----------



## jvc

Una pregunta en el voltimetro de la primera hoja no usan resistencias limitadoras para cada display. No es necesario ponerlo o que ? El icl7107 ya las tiene o los display que nombran ahi ya tienen incluido.
Yo he comprado unos display simples de anodo comun le tengo que poner resistencias o no ??


----------



## mariano22

JVC no es necesario ponerles resistencia.. andan bien asi.

Un saludo"!


----------



## jvc

si esque tengo 3 displays anodo comun como los conectoooo para el icl7107 como iria el circuito

pucha me dieron catodo comun envez de anodo comun necesito que me ayuden a cambiar el circuito como lo conecto para que funcione


----------



## mariano22

por lo que tengo entendido si o si necesitas anodo comun... no se que opinan mis colegas...Para saber como van fijate la PCB del primer post o busca en google el esquema, esta por todas partes!

 --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------Depaso que estoy escribiendo les muestro una imagen de lo que valla a ser mi fuente. todavia no esta confirmado este diseño pero es el mas posible. Estan cambiados de lugar casi todas las cosas, agregué los voltages -5, -17 y -24 que me los permite mi fuente (creo, todavia no las probe en serie ambas), y quite el cuadrito con los voltages y amperajes. Directamente voy a anotar el amperaje al lado de cara terminal cuando los tenga.

 Que opinan?



Un saludo!


----------



## jvc

pucha ahora tendre q*UE* comprar de nuevoo


----------



## kilermenjose

mariano22 dijo:


> Depaso que estoy escribiendo les muestro una imagen de lo que valla a ser mi fuente. todavia no esta confirmado este diseño pero es el mas posible. Estan cambiados de lugar casi todas las cosas, agregué los voltages -5, -17 y -24 que me los permite mi fuente (creo, todavia no las probe en serie ambas), y quite el cuadrito con los voltages y amperajes. Directamente voy a anotar el amperaje al lado de cara terminal cuando los tenga.
> Que opinan?



Te esta quedando excelente ese frente mariano22, pero tienes que tener cuidado con el lugar donde va el regulador, porque creo que puede llegar a tocar la parte del circuito del voltimetro. Revisa esa separacion y nos cuentas..

Saludos!


----------



## mariano22

kilermenjose no me habia dado cuenta de ese detalle... pero igual no hay drama, ya que ai va solo el potenciometro, la placa va afuera... Ademas porque hay una gran discancia entre los displays y la placa. Cuando pueda sacarles una foto les muestro...porque cuando lo arme por primera vez le habia hecho a los displays una placa con pines para el cable plano (que no funciono)... y para poder usarla le puse los mismos pines a la placa madre y los solde entre si (pin con pin)...
medio dificil de explicar pero no hay drama porque entran. Gracias por el detalle.

Que opinan de incorporar los -5,-17 y -24v?

Un saludo!


----------



## rodrigo-99

hola tengo una duda, estaba rmando mi fuente en protoboard para probarla bien primero, primero conecte el puente resctificador y a la salida tenia 25v, despues coloque un capacitor electrolitico de 10uf y el voltaje subio a 37v, lo quite y puse uno de 2200uf y siguio igual, pero coloque uno de 4700uf y subio hata 54v,

esto es normal? o porque sube tanto el voltaje? a que se debe?


----------



## mariano22

Hola gente!

les comento que probé mis 2 fuentes en serie. El resultado fue el esperado, los 24v y los 17v perfectos. Pero en las "supuestas" salidas de -17 y -24 me aparecian 0,3v. A que se debe esto? no no se pueden obtener realmente estos voltages?.
De todas maneras, con tener 24, 17, 12, -12, 5 y -5 volts estoy mas que conforme.

Un saludo!!


----------



## Introtuning

Hago una consulta,yo estoy haciendo la fuente con dos de pc una AT y una ATX,Cada una con su ventilador original,Al ponerlas en serie abría algún drama con el voltaje que manda la segunda placa a su ventilador???
Me refiero a si le va a mandar mas de 12v al cooler.Alguien probo esto???
No quiero quemar el ventilador y tener que comprar uno nuevo.
Cuando la termine cuelgo fotos terminada,

Como acá no hay precios accesibles en cuanto a gabinetes Hice uno con una pc de las mas viejas,La corte toda jaja.

Les paso una foto,igual falta lijar la soldadura plástica de la tapa y pintarla toda.
Pero me pareció una Buena idea para reciclar un viejo CPU.
Y ademas no tenemos el drama de tener tan juntas las fuentes y tienen mejor refrigeración de los disipadores.Yo corte toda la base original de la fuente para usarla de soporte para la placa y el ventilador y luego colocarla en el gabinete.


----------



## mariano22

yo que vos no intentaria mandarle ams que unos 15v al ventilador.


----------



## Introtuning

Por supuesto que no no quiero quemar nada,mi inquietud es si la salida original que tiene la placa de la fuente para el ventilador va a mandarle los 12v que manda siempre o al estar en serie con la fuente nº1 le va a entregar mas de 12,
Para aclarar mi duda te digo: voy a ponerle a cada fuente su ventilador original osea así como esta colocado en el pc.
Sino voy a tener que medir los mA que entrega la placa y ver si puedo conectar los 2 en la misma salida de la fuente nº1.
No quiero conectarlo en la salida de 12v que va al frente de la fuente para que no le reste amperios
Te dejo una imagen para que veas,Yo voy a poner dos fuentes tal y como están en la foto dentro de mi gabinete.
Como veras a la caja original de la fuente le corte todos los laterales y solo le deje el fondo y el lugar donde se atornilla el cooler.
De ultimas me toca armar todo y medir lo que sale de los dos cables que van al ventilador,si es mas de 12 bueno veré como lo arreglo.


----------



## g.corallo

mariano22 dijo:


> yo que vos no intentaria mandarle ams que unos 15v al ventilador.



si te referis a los cooler's yo los hago andar a 17vcc de a uno y no se queman


----------



## Introtuning

g.corallo entiendo que funcionan a mas de 12v ,es que yo quiero conectarlo en donde ya viene conectado en la placa,No alimentarlos desde las salidas que van al frente del gabinete.
En las fuentes AT y ATX de pc el cooler viene integrado y tiene su propia alimentación desde la placa de la misma.
Pero al conectar las dos en serie no se si en la 2ª fuente esa salida sigue entregando 12v o 24v para el ventilador.Me va a tocar probarlo cuando tenga todo armado


----------



## g.corallo

si eso ya lo sabia que no se alimentan desde las salidas si no desde la placa lo se por que e desarmado varias fuentes AT Y ATX


----------



## Introtuning

No quise decirte que no supieras como son es que tal ves no entendías mi inquietud.as puesto dos en serie ya???yo no pero bueno cuando las jute mido si entrega 12 o 24 y comento para que el que quiera dejarle los coolers a cada fuente no los queme jeje.


----------



## mnicolau

El cooler de la 2º fuente está alimentado con 12[V] como siempre, no vas a tener problema con eso. Su alimentación va a ser la misma que cuando funcionaba sola.

Saludos


----------



## mariano22

chee mariano, una preguntita (vos que sabes bastante) teorica y practicamente me tendrian que salir -24 y -17v de ls 2da fuente?

Un saludo!

PD:te conectas deves de encuando? porque cada tanto me conecto y nunca estas, como para charlar un rato de detodo.


----------



## Cacho

Introtuning dijo:


> Como acá *no hay precios accesibles en cuanto a gabinetes* Hice uno...



¿Y dónde averiguaste precios?
Cuidado, que mandar a hacer los gabinetes es bastaaaaaaante barato... Buscá una metalúrgica y pedí presupuesto 

Sólo para cuestiones medio especiales, con agujeros o cosas muy complejas, se hace caro...

Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Mariano, no vas a poder obtener la suma de tensiones negativas también, ya que tendrías que hacer la conexión entre -12[V] de la primera con GND de la segunda y así sumar las negativas. Pero actualmente estás sumando las positivas. 

Si medís entre GND de la primera y -12[V] de la segunda es lógico que te dé 0[V] (aprox) ya que se suman +12[V] con -12[V] de la segunda. Ahora.. si medís entre GND y -5[V] de la segunda, deberías medir unos 7[V]. Igualmente a esas tensiones negativas no vas a usarlas nunca.. 

Me conecto seguido al MSN, el tema es que me vine a mi ciudad unos días de vacaciones y acá no estoy tanto en la PC...

Saludos


----------



## mariano22

Cacho: Una preguntita, en tu ciudad, que negosios (dime nombres) hacen gabinetes. porque tego un amigo que vive cerca y capaz se los pueda encargar que me averigue.

Mariano: La verdad entendi todo. El tema de la masa y los -5 me habian dado los 7v. Me voy a tener que quedar con agregarle solo el -5v, ademas de -12, 12, 17 y 24 y la variable.

Disfruta de esas vacas! 

Un saludo che!


----------



## jvc

mnicolau yo armé tu voltimetro igualito solo con la variación de las resistencias que son de 5% sin embargo el voltaje que me mide tiene un margen de error considerable en niveles bajos lo igualo y luego cuando subo el voltaje varia mucho y oscila ejemplo:

el voltimetro marca 12 voltios y el voltimetro que arme me marca 11.9 12.1 10.4 y si empieza a oscilar y oscilar y no se queda quieto, claro que oscila cerca a la escala que debería marcar pero creo que así no debe ser.

por que crees que suceda eso aqui te adjunto las imagenes.

otra duda que tengo es yo lo quiero conectar a una fuente que arme de 50 voltios 3 amperios pero no se como ponerla por que tengo miedo que vuele. ademas quisera que me indiquen exactamente como conectarla

ha me olvidaba si esque mal no recuerdo cuando lo arme en protoware creo que si me media bien por que se quedaba en la escala de 00.0 sin oscilar ahora nunca se queda en cero siempre para oscilando entre 00.1 y 00.0 cual creen que sea el error
saludos


----------



## mariano22

revisa bien el PCB. siempre se te escapa algun error. revisa los componentes de la escala del 7107 y para configurarlo cortocircuita la entrada (mandale masa a la entrada de medicion) y giras el preset hasta que marque 0v. Ai pones una medicion positiva y lo chequeas con un multimetro.

Ojo con los protoboards que suelen generar interferencia.

Un saludo.

PD: Te recomiendo que cuando tienes una duda la publiques para que cualquiera te pueda  responder y no una persona en particular.


----------



## jvc

como dices que te hacer no te entendi porfavor repitemelo


----------



## mariano22

Puentea el pin Vm con la GND, y gira el preset hasta que tengas una lectura de 0v en el display. Luego de esto, desconecta este puente y pon una señal positiva en el VM y chechea con ayuda de un multimetro si la medicion es correcta, si es necesario haz un nuevo retoque al preset, pero asi conectado, no repitas el primer paso del puenteo.

Un saludo!


----------



## Nessa

que fuente mas completa
esta bastante bien
pero deberias poner el circuito impreso de todo
CDTE


----------



## CAYSER

*Nessa* ,bievenido al foro y revisa el 1 post y lee todo lo que encuentras compatriota, y no falta nada de informacion como piensas,lea antes de opinar ,aqui se promueve la lectura ,por favor.


----------



## Introtuning

Nessa concuerdo con Carlos.
En la primera pagina tenes los 2 pcb con materiales y conecciones del voltimetro y el regulador para la fuente.(revisa los archivos adjuntos)
Talves pensabas que las fuentes también son propias de mnicolau,pero no vas a encontrar pcb de ellas porque como menciono el autor del foro son dos fuentes ATX que saco de un par de pc.
Leete todo el post y te vas a sacar todas las dudas.
Saludos


----------



## Dj BaLa

Hola primero que todo decir que la pagina es excelente, bueno les cuento que arme el voltimetro digital de mnicolau funciona espectacular, pero el problema es que el primer display no visualiza el numero dos, aparece un nueve al reves me gustaria preguntar si alguien sabe el porque. arme una fuente regulable de 1,25 a 33,6 volts de 1A y estoy alimentando el voltimetro con otra fuente de 7 volts.

Bueno e dado con el problema, chequeando con el tester a prueba de continuidad me di cuenta que habia una pista que estaba topando con otra, ahora puedo decir que el voltimetro de mnicolau funciona de maravillas agradesco el aporte.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola DJ Bala, bienvenido al foro.
Gracias por comentar, espero te sea útil 

Saludos


----------



## Dj BaLa

Bueno gracias por la bienvenida y nuevamente gracias por el aporte creo que eres una excelente persona y encuentro que compartir los conocimientos y experiencias te engrandecen ahun mas, espero poder compartir a futuro proyectos, para asi ser un verdadero aporte a este foro. saludos.


----------



## Introtuning

Buenas de nuevo Mnicolau.Una consulta refiriéndome a el regulador para la fuente,Un la imagen de componentes del archivo adjunto el condensador de 100uF esta a la derecha de la resistencia de 270 ohms pero en la imagen de tu placa esta el de 100nF y después el de 100uF.Mi inquietud es como va colocado???,Como en el adjunto o como en la imagen tuya???
Desde ya gracias.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Intro, no te hagas drama, son ambos de filtrado y va a funcionar igual en el orden que los coloques. Idealmente, hacele caso al pdf.

Saludos


----------



## Introtuning

Eso pensé mariano gracias por responder tan rápido.Ya lo estoy terminando y probando.Saludos


----------



## Introtuning

Buenas estoy haciendo el frente de mi fuente, no esta a escala pero es solo para orietarme en las perforaciones que tengo que hacerle al frente,
Me falta el voltimetro y el amperimetro.
Pero me decidí a hacer el frete para que al verlo como iría a quedar me de aliento para seguir con lo que me falta,(en estos días, la ola polar me quita las ganas de sentarme a soldar)
Espero les guste como esta quedando Esta también la foto del frente sin perforar ni pintar.
Saludos
Si alguien hizo el amperimetro propuesto que diga si hay algún error para los que todavía no lo empezamos.Gracias


Me olvidaba,alguien sabe que modificación tendría que hacer para cambiar el LM317 por un LM338 para que tenga un poco mas de amperaje a la salida??Utilizando el PCB de Mnicolau.

Desde ya gracias


----------



## mnicolau

Va a quedar muy lindo Intro, ahora a seguir adelante y terminarla!
El cambio del LM338 y el LM317 va directo, respetá los pines nomás (lo vas a tener que hacer con cables debido al encapsulado que tiene).

Saludos


----------



## Introtuning

Listo en cuanto pase por la casa de electrónica compro y le pongo el LM338.
Ya agarre vuelo de nuevo,termine de lijar la unión del frente y acabo de terminar las perforaciones,menos la de los displays porque no se la medida que quedara.
Un saludo
Gracias

Edito:
El LM 338t es igual al LM317.Pero hay otro que es LM338k y ese si es el que vos comentas.
Mas abajo en la tabla de especificaciones pone el nombre genérico LM338 no dice que sea distinto el "T" del "K"
Alguna cosa que deba tener en cuenta???


----------



## mnicolau

No sabía que venía el T en versión TO220. Aún así, sea cual sea el encapsulado que consigas, vas a tener que colocarle un disipador si pretendés aprovechar toda su capacidad, por lo tanto vas a usar cables para conectar los pines. Lo que tenés que tener en cuenta es conectar el pin del medio (Vout) en la isla donde se atornilla el LM317.

Saludos


----------



## Introtuning

Eso me acuerdo haberlo leído en un mensaje tuyo en el comienzo.
Ok a la tarde voy y lo compro.
Gracias por la respuesta un saludo Mariano.


----------



## Introtuning

Mariano acabo de terminar lo de la fuente regulada.Pero tengo unas dudas.
1: La fuente que esta haciendo de reemplazo de las dos en serie  es una fuente atx que ya tenia reformada,da 11,95V muy estables.pero cuando la conecto con el LM338 y su placa maximo me da 10,88V???Alguna sugerencia???

2:Mido el amperage y al conectar el tester me da un valor de 5.3A y empiesa a bajar rapidisimo y se calienta el disipador.
Sera porque no tiene mucho consumo la resistencia interna que tiene el tester y es mucho lo que queda sin utilizar y por eso calienta???Igual no pasa nada con la fuente encendida sin carga no calienta casi nada el disipador.
Le puse uno multiala de 4.5cm x 4.5cm.Y bastante gruesito. Así que no creo que aya drama pero yo quería saber si esto era normal.

3: Tendrá algo que ver el bajo voltaje con que esta hecho en una placa perforada unido todo con estaño???No en el pcb que posteaste.El diseño es el mismo.

4:El potenciometro regula joya los primeros 60% del jiro pero el resto (40%)solo regula desde 9.88v hasta 10.88v???

Disculpa por el alubion de preguntas capo

Gracias desde ya.

Edito: Acavo de encenderla de nuevo, después de tenerla un rato encendida y apagarla, y ahora me da un valor de 11.20V.
Sera como los autos que hay que asentarlos???


----------



## mnicolau

Intro,
1º Es normal... el regulador tiene una caída de tensión propia así que no vas a poder obtener a la salida la misma tensión que en la entrada del mismo.

2º Estás midiendo 5.3[A] en la salida del regulador? Acordate que es un regulador de 5[A], me parecería normal que no pueda mantener la tensión con tanta carga, y más aún que caliente mucho el disipador.

3º Nop, al parecer está todo bien armado, así que despreocupate con eso.

4º Es normal, si querés una juste más fino, colocá otro pote más chico de unos 500[Ohm] en serie con el otro, así vas a tener un ajuste grueso y fino.

Saludos


----------



## Introtuning

Ves que siempre esta del otro lado??
En lo que fui a comprar y volví ahora me mide 11.25 V estables.
Igual estoy con la fuente de 12 después al tener 24V no me daría drama ya que los usos míos están por debajo de de los 24.
Buena idea lo del pote en serie.Voy a ver donde lo coloco porque ya perfore el frente como esta en la imagen de arriba pero algo hago.
Y lo del disipador no me preocupa porque el gabinete tiene una buena ventilación forzada Sobre los disipadores.

Saludos.Gracias por responder.

Data: El encapsulado del LM338 es idéntico al del LM317. Viene otro con carcasa metálica que si es distinto.


----------



## mcaco

Buenas gente, antes que nada ¡Que buena Fuente Mnicolau!.
Intro, como estas midiendo el Amperaje??, no estaras poniendo el tester directamente sobre la salida de la fuente, no?

Saludos.


----------



## Introtuning

No te hagas drama mcaco que la medición esta bien hecha.Gracias de todas formas.
Saludos compas...


----------



## anhyo

chicos una fuente  de +5 ,-5,-12,+12, fija pero al juntar  los 12 me de  24v


----------



## Introtuning

Es una pregunta o una afirmacion???JeJe.
En teoria si alimentas un circuito con +12 en el positivo y -12 por el negativo estarías en la cercanía de los 24v de alimentación.A eso te referís???Vos tenes solo una fuente???Como la de esta imagen???
+5 -5  = 10v
+5 -12 =17v
+12 -12 = 24v


----------



## mariano22

Introtuning ta quedando muy bien! seguila asi.

Ah con respecto al amperimetro, a que salida se lo vas a colocar? a la de la fuente regulable?

Un saludo!


----------



## HADES

El hecho que con el prefijo "T" es un encasulado TO-220 y que con el prefijo "k" es un encapsulado TO-3 y con este ultimo maneja mejor la disipacion de calor! unicamente esto  
al mejor de mi conocimiento.

saludos!

HADES


----------



## g.corallo

HADES dijo:


> El hecho que con el prefijo "T" es un encasulado TO-220 y que con el prefijo "k" es un encapsulado TO-3 y con este ultimo maneja mejor la disipacion de calor! unicamente esto
> al mejor de mi conocimiento.
> 
> saludos!
> 
> HADES



es que el to 220 si estan ablando del 317 o 338 con letra t dispara menos watts que el to 3 y letra k dispara mas watts


----------



## mariano22

hola gente! como les va?

Les comento que estoy terminando los ultimos preparativos antes de armar la fuente.

Tengo una duda respecto a los amperes: La fuente 1º dice en su etiqueta asi:
*12V x 18A
*-12V x 0.8A
*5V x 40A
*-5V x 0.5A
*3.3V 22A

Como hago cuando tengo que ponerle los valores en el frente? estan bien asi o exageran un poco?
A su vez con la 1º, como hago en la 2º? Como es la potencia que larga los 17V y 24V?

Un saludo! y gracias de antemano


----------



## Introtuning

Gracias Mariano22.
El tema del amperimetro creo que voy a hacer una placa para poder conectarlo y desde ase PCB seleccionar en que rama de salida va a estar midiendo.Tenia pensado usar un par de esos interruptores de placa pequeños (no se el nombre) Para seleccionar la salida a medir.

M nicolau dijo que los amperes están condicionados a la potencia de la fuente mas chica por lo que las salidas van a tener el balor en A de la fuente Con menos W.No???
Pero en las que se suman los V no estoy seguro pero creo que también aplica lo del mínimo valor.
No seria mas fácil si lo medís antes de armar todo???

De donde sacaste el Potenciometro multivuelta para la fuente???Vos lo habías mencionado no???


----------



## mariano22

Gracias Introtuning por responder.
El tema de la medicion es que no tengo que mandarle de carga como para alcanzar el limite maximo de potencia.

Si yo habia mencionado lo del pote multivueltas. Lo habia sacado de un aparato que me regalo un amigo. Pero nunca pense que eran tannn caros. El mio, el que tengo puesto ahora, es de 10k y 10 vueltas, color celeste.

Un saludo!


----------



## Raff

Hola mnicolau soy nuevo en el foro y me gustaria si podrias responderme algunas preguntas:
1- En el circuito el pin 21 de 7107 ademas de ir a masa, ¿Es el que le da el punto decimal al voltimetro?, osea deberia conectarlo donde estaria mi punto decimal, ya que yo estoy diseñando un voltimetro de 4 7segmentos, osea iria solo en el medio si quiero medir tensiones max de 99.99 No?.
2-Quiza sea una pregunta tonta pero en los 7 seg. anodo comun no hace falta que vallan los dos pines, me expilico mejor el pin 3 y el pin 8 que son los que alimentan el 7 seg o con una sola alimentada deberia andar
3- Tambien note que pusiste capacitores entre GRN y -5v y GRN y +5 vos ,mi pregunta es ¿Cual es su proposito?
Bueno disculpa si son media bobas las preguntas, gracias y muy buena tu fuente


----------



## g.corallo

Raff dijo:


> Hola
> 2-Quiza sea una pregunta tonta pero en los 7 seg. anodo comun no hace falta que vallan los dos pines, me expilico mejor el pin 3 y el pin 8 que son los que alimentan el 7 seg o con una sola alimentada deberia andar



te respondo la dos con que solo alimentes una patilla anda igual

saludos.


----------



## bebeto

Raff dijo:


> Hola mnicolau soy nuevo en el foro y me gustaria si podrias responderme algunas preguntas:
> 1- En el circuito el pin 21 de 7107 ademas de ir a masa, ¿Es el que le da el punto decimal al voltimetro?, osea deberia conectarlo donde estaria mi punto decimal, ya que yo estoy diseñando un voltimetro de 4 7segmentos, osea iria solo en el medio si quiero medir tensiones max de 99.99 No?.
> 2-Quiza sea una pregunta tonta pero en los 7 seg. anodo comun no hace falta que vallan los dos pines, me expilico mejor el pin 3 y el pin 8 que son los que alimentan el 7 seg o con una sola alimentada deberia andar
> 3- Tambien note que pusiste capacitores entre GRN y -5v y GRN y +5 vos ,mi pregunta es ¿Cual es su proposito?
> Bueno disculpa si son media bobas las preguntas, gracias y muy buena tu fuente




1-  El pin del punto está conectado mediante una R a masa...
2- Esos cap. si mi memoria no me falla ( no tengo los archivos a mano...) son de filtrado.. y/o para eliminar ruidos. ( si están al lado del conversor- integrado de 8 pines son los capacitores periféricos de este que ayudan a convertir los 5v en -5V)


----------



## Introtuning

Buenas gente.
Bebeto una consulta.
Alguna cosa que deba tener en cuenta para el amperimetro que posteaste???Me refiero si hay algún cambio en el esquema y PCB.Estoy haciendo el voltimetro y tengo que comprar algunas cosas y queria hacer un solo viaje jeje.
Tuviste o tuvieron la oportunidad de armarlo???


----------



## Raff

Gracias Bebeto por tu respuesta


----------



## Introtuning

Una consulta a cualquiera.
Me desidi a colocarle un pote en serie al de 5 K de la fuente regulable.
Pero cuando mire el esquema veo que esta conectado a varias cosas y en el pin 1 tiene "-"
Y no quería conectarlo como pienso que es por temor de estar equivocado y freír algo.
Adjunto una imagen para que me digan si así esta bien o como tendría que hacerlo.
En la foto se ve una parte del PCB de Mnicolau.

Y después me di cuenta que no tengo nada con que alimentarlo para saber si lo conecto bien o no porque ya no tengo la fuente andando.

Agradezco cualquier respuesta


----------



## mariano22

che introtuning no te hagas drama por la coneccion del pote. Esta muy bien.

Un saludo"!


----------



## Introtuning

OKOK cuando lo pruebe te cuento como regula con uno de 5K y 500ohm.
gracias


----------



## gabriel27

chida fuente espero poder armarla 

saludosss


----------



## Introtuning

Bueno porrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr fiiiiiinnnnnn termineeeeee.
Va mas o menos jejeje;termine el gabinete, termine el frente, termine las conecciones internas de todo menos del voltimetro y amperimetro que están en proceso..
Después de reventar un capacitor de 330uF de una de las fuentes por un descuido,jaja.que susto salte hasta el techo.Ya lo cambie,y las dos fuentes funcionan a la par sin ningún drama.Los V son muy estables.La fuente que esta en serie no presenta ningún problema.la verdad todo marcha excelente.
Solo falta terminar los medidores.
Gracias mariano por presentar este útil proyecto.La fuente regulable con un pote de 5k y uno en serie de 500ohms anda joya con el LM338.Tira sus 5 AMP sin dramas.
Gracias denuevo.
Cuelgo un par de fotos de el interior de la fuente


----------



## mariano22

aii intro garcias a dios que solo se habian rebentado los capacitores! me alegro que todo marche bien ahora! Mete pata que va genial!
Yo mañana mas que seguro empieze a acomodar la mia (lijar y capaz pintar el gabinete) y si llego empiezo a ensamblarla, total tengo todo listo, solo enchufar las cosas y listo. porque el voltimetro lo saco de mi fuente actual.

un saludo"!


----------



## mnicolau

Paa excelente intro, mucha prolijidad  . Una señora fuente va a ser esa... seguí así que ya falta poco.

Saludos


----------



## mariofer

mnicolau dijo:


> Hola, si, lo alimenté con los 12[V] de la fuente (como figura en el esquema). En realidad para funcionar el ICL7107 se alimenta con +-5[V], para eso está el regulador LM7805 y el ICL7660.
> 
> Saludos



En primer lugar, felicitaciones mnicolau, muy ingenioso para reciclar fuentes de PC que nos quedan por ahì tiradas.
La pregunta es: porque necesitas el 7660 si ya tienes -12v y -5v en la fuente de PC? no alcanza con un 7905?


----------



## HADES

mariofer dijo:


> En primer lugar, felicitaciones mnicolau, muy ingenioso para reciclar fuentes de PC que nos quedan por ahì tiradas.
> La pregunta es: porque necesitas el 7660 si ya tienes -12v y -5v en la fuente de PC? no alcanza con un 7905?



si es cierto unos post atra indico como adaptarla para usar la salida negativa y asi mismo hizo una nueva version de placa sin el 7660 lee un par de post atras y lo veras

saludos!

HADES


----------



## mariofer

mnicolau dijo:


> Para nada sabía, ahora... no queda horrible el gabinete con un agujero al lado del potenciómetro sólo para mantenerlo centrado? Si la perilla es chica se va a notar, de última una grober y listo, imposible que se mueva...



Entiendo que eso es para gabinetes que tienen un frente encima. Sino, es cierto, es peor el remedio que la enfermedad 



HADES dijo:


> si es cierto unos post atra indico como adaptarla para usar la salida negativa y asi mismo hizo una nueva version de placa sin el 7660 lee un par de post atras y lo veras



Si, recien lo ví. Postié antes de leer todo el thread 

Por lo que veo, los que usan fuentes de PCs, usan fuentes relativamente nuevas. Porque a mi me pasó que las viejas fuentes AT no funcionaban sino tenian una carga. Y alguna se me llegó a quemar por encenderla en vacío


----------



## Introtuning

Mariofer,depende de que fuente AT estés hablando depende el fabricante y modelo.
Fijate que la fuente que estoy haciendo tiene una de cada.Tengo una at y una atx y las dos arrancan a la par sin ninguna carga.Depende del modelo.Igual si no arranca no es mucho el problema le conectas algo que consuma lo necesario como para que arranque y listo.Revisa el modelo de la fuente y busca las especificaciones por internet.


----------



## mariofer

Introtuning dijo:


> Mariofer,depende de que fuente AT estés hablando depende el fabricante y modelo.
> Fijate que la fuente que estoy haciendo tiene una de cada.Tengo una at y una atx y las dos arrancan a la par sin ninguna carga.Depende del modelo.Igual si no arranca no es mucho el problema le conectas algo que consuma lo necesario como para que arranque y listo.Revisa el modelo de la fuente y busca las especificaciones por internet.



Si, es cierto. Por eso hacia referencia a fuentes muy viejas de PC. Me refiero a fuentes AT de mas de quince años. 
En la fuente de una vieja PC XT, tuve que poner una carga de mas de 5 amper para que comience a funcionar.


----------



## Introtuning

Laaaaaaaaaa tanto???Yo la AT la saque de una de las compus del año 95 mas o menos.El procesador es de menos de 500 Mhz si mal no recuerdo.Por eso decía que hay que ver que fuente AT es porque no todas suelen arrancar con carga.
Repito lo de los potes en serie. Recién medí la salida y el ajuste fino es de 0.1V en 0.1V con un pote de 500 ohms.Saludos y exitos en sus proyectos.

Edit buen dato del modelo de pc y año Mariofer


----------



## mariofer

Introtuning dijo:


> Laaaaaaaaaa tanto???Yo la AT la saque de una de las compus del año 95 mas o menos.El procesador es de menos de 500 Mhz si mal no recuerdo.Por eso decía que hay que ver que fuente AT es porque no todas suelen arrancar con carga.



En el 95 lo normal era entre 100 y 150 MHz. Esa AT debe ser del 98/99.
Y sí, el tema que comentaba es con fuentes bastante viejas. Ya te digo, la de las viejas PC XT, requerian una carga importante para funcionar. Si por casualidad alguien se topa con un armatoste de esos, tenganlo en cuenta


----------



## electropro

hola al foro, bueno les comento que estoy por armar una fuente fija y regulable.En este momento me encuentro diseñando las placas y el gabinete.
Las placas tanto la fuente como el voltimerto quiero que queden lo mejor posible pero estoy con dudas, en cuanto el metodo para hacerlas.Es decir no se si usar el metodo de isolacion, de transferencia por calor con la plancha, dibujarlas a mano, bueno en definitiva de alguna manera las voy a hacer.
En cualto a al gabinete voy a usar un gabinete de fuente de pc, es medio chico pero voy a intentar adaptarlo, haciendo las placas lo mas chicas posibles.Bueno les dejo unas fotos espero les gusten.Saludos


----------



## Introtuning

Me gusto el frente de teflon y el doseño del vinilo electropro muy lindo.
Fijate como me quedo a mi el PCB del voltimetro usando el metodo de la plancha con papel satinado pasado por una impresora laser.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/picture.php?albumid=163&pictureid=1145

A mi parecer es mucho mas simple.


----------



## electropro

la verdad introtuning la placa queda de primera voy a utilizar ese metodo entonces mucha gracias a y tu fuente esta de 10.


----------



## Introtuning

Buenas por acá.va no tan buenas.al parecer hoy no es mi dia para los pcb.
Resulta que el voltimetro esta terminado pero por mas que varíe el preset nunca llega a 23.5 que es lo que da la fuente regulada.No pasa de 13v.alguna sujerencia???

fotos,  

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/picture.php?albumid=156&pictureid=1174


----------



## electropro

es el voltimetro o la fuente medila la fuente con un multimetro


----------



## Introtuning

No es el voltimetro.la fuente la tengo medida con un multimetro(tester)y es muy estable y da 23.5v.
Pero ya encontré(creo)el error.Es el preset que esta j******ndo.nunca da el mismo valor por mas que lo pongas en la misma posicion.lo movi porque al parecer estaba medio torcido y ahora regula pero por ej si lo regulo para que de 10v igual que el tester cuando subo el valor de la fuente a 20v el voltimetro me marca 2v menos. serán las resistencias de 1%???probare cuando las consiga.gracias


----------



## bebeto

Introtuning dijo:


> No es el voltimetro.la fuente la tengo medida con un multimetro(tester)y es muy estable y da 23.5v.
> Pero ya encontré(creo)el error.Es el preset que esta jodiendo.nunca da el mismo valor por mas que lo pongas en la misma posicion.lo movi porque al parecer estaba medio torcido y ahora regula pero por ej si lo regulo para que de 10v igual que el tester cuando subo el valor de la fuente a 20v el voltimetro me marca 2v menos. serán las resistencias de 1%???probare cuando las consiga.gracias




Yo tengo un error en la medida de 1 V de punta a punta de la escala, así que puede ser que las culpables sean las Resistencias


----------



## electropro

yo te diria que primero cambies el preset antes de cambiar las resistencia, creo que el porcentaje de las resistencias no pueden hacer variar tanto el voltaje.


----------



## Introtuning

ok ok.Bebeto por casualidad no tenes el pcb del amperimetro pero sin la modificacion para obtener +-5???
Porque el voltimetro lo hice sin el 7805 ni el 7660.Para achicar un poco la placa.porque no se si me entra en el gabinete.el voltimetro entra justito.Lo tenes???
O el archivo del pcb que posteaste para ver si lo puedo modificar lo del voltaje.Osea el del programa no un pdf.es mucho pedir???

Vos pudiste armarlo???


----------



## electropro

te dejoestos dos y despues te posteo el circuito de otro que es el que voy a armar yo en cadsoft eagle.

aca te dejo el voltimetro que yo voy a armar espero te sirva.


----------



## Introtuning

Electropro gracias por los esquemas.pero tal ves no me di a entender.
Lo que yo necesito es reformar el pcb que propuso bebeto de un amperímetro basado en el mismo icl 7107 para no tener que regular los +-5v ya que mi fuente ya los trae.En si le pedía a el,(bebeto), el archivo del pcb para ver si yo podía hacer la modificación o si el ya lo tenia hecho mejor aun.pero gracias por el aporte.me sirve de todas formas.un saludo.
El voltímetro que arme solo tiene ese problema de 2v de diferencia entre los extremos de la fuente regulada.voy a cambiar el preset para ver si lo puedo regular mejor,y por las dudas las resistencias de 1%.
Éxitos compañeros.


----------



## electropro

a buendo disculpa por no haber entendido, bueno espero tengas suerte con el amp. si llego a encontrar alguno lo mas sensillo posible te lo paso.


----------



## mariano22

che intro fijate... es simple... quitas el ICL7660 y los 2 cap electrolitos que estan al lado. los -5v van en el pin 26 y fijate que tambien lleva masa en el 21.

Un saludo"


----------



## Introtuning

Gracias electropro.Un saludo.
Mariano eso lo se el tema es que no me voy muy bien para hacer PCBs como estos.y empezarlo de cero que me va a dar muchos problemas.mi idea era tener el archivo en wisard y desde esa base quitarle el 7660 y 7805.entendes.pero me parece que lo voy a imprimir así como esta y lo reformo sobre la misma placa cambiando algunas cosas de lugar.veo que hago.Gracias `por todo.


----------



## electropro

intro si vos queres pasame el circuito en wisard o en eagle y yo te lo reformo y decime las medidas que tiene que tener la placa un saludo.


----------



## Introtuning

El trabajo me animo a hacerlo, pasa que eso es justamente lo que me falta.el archivo en wisar o eagle.
Si lo tuviera lo reformo.pero hacerlo desde cero no porque mas que seguro que no me sale.no tengo taaaanta experiencia en la hechura de los pcb.
Pero gracias,si lo consigo y me da dramas te consulto.gracias denuevo capo.

Edito.
Estuve urgueando y encontré un link en el que se presento este esquema para un amperímetro con ICL7107. 






Voy a ver si lo puedo hacer en una perforada.

este es el link
http://electronics-diy.com/ICL7107_digital_ammeter.php
Saludos


----------



## beto3574

hola alguno de ustedes me puede facilitar el pcb del voltimetro??? el que yo hago me esta quedando muy grande y la verdad no he podido cuadrar los elementos en el wizard para que no me quede tan grande...he intentado a dos capas pero aun me queda muy grande...y no me casa en la cajita que tengo para mi fuente¡¡ saludos


----------



## electropro

beto de que tamaño tiene que ser el pcb


----------



## electropro

hola miren este voltimetro esta mejor que con display de 7 seg. estoy intentando diseñar el impreso pero solo es posible de dos capas y el tamaño mas chico es de 4,5mm x 6,8mm es todo lo que pude hacer hasta el momento dejo imagenes.
y para vos intro que querias el circito sin +/-5 este te va a servir solo cambia la entrada para usarlo como amp.


----------



## beto3574

hola electropo.,,,gracias por preguntar...me serviria de 5cm de ancho *6cm o 7 de largo...ese que tu publicas en las imagenes es de doble cara??? que tamaño tiene??? veo varias hileras de pads cuales son las del 7107??


----------



## Fogonazo

beto3574 dijo:


> hola electropo.,,,gracias por preguntar...me serviria de 5cm de ancho *6cm o 7 de largo...ese que tu publicas en las imagenes es de doble cara??? que tamaño tiene??? veo varias hileras de pads cuales son las del 7107??


Es simple faz con componentes de ambos lados.
Existe un largo post sobre el voltímetro con esa placa por aquí:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/voltimetro-digital-icl7107-23927/


----------



## beto3574

gracias..mi duda es que yo veo muchos pads alineados..obviamente unos debe ser para los displays y otros para el 7107 pero mi pregunta cual es para el 7107 y cual para los displays?? y si ese pcb en pdf como lo pongo a escala real??? perdonen la ignorancia--


----------



## renyklever

Buenas tardes como estan, tengo un par de meses viendo este tema y por estar en otros no me he dedicaso a relaizar mi fuente, estube tratando de experimentar con una viejita que consegui y al conectar cualquier bombillo u otro equipo se mantiene encendida, pero al conectar un motor que tengo la misma se apaga, supongo que por efectos de seguridad, el detalle es que dicho motor no es gran cosa, y me pareciera que el apagado es exagerado en su protecion.

pregunto, habra alguna forma de evitar el apagado, preferiria depender de un fusible, ayudenme por favor, gracias

saludso

renyk


----------



## electropro

beto los dos circuitos son de una cara lo que pasa es que tiene los componentes de las dos.la primera imagen es con lcd de 3 1/2 digitos y ese me gusta mas que el otro yo hice el circuito en eagle pero por el tamaño que lo hice solo me salio de 2 caras, tengo el circuito en una sola pero es algo mas grande bueno dejo un par de archivos.espero les sirva


----------



## Fogonazo

beto3574 dijo:


> gracias..mi duda es que yo veo muchos pads alineados..obviamente unos debe ser para los displays y otros para el 7107 pero mi pregunta cual es para el 7107 y cual para los displays?? y si ese pcb en pdf como lo pongo a escala real??? perdonen la ignorancia--


A ver si esta imagen te aclara, se ve el integrado de un lado y el display del otro, todo montado con zócalos.

​


----------



## PAKO_YANKE

hola mariano o fogonazo saludos una duda el display es anodo o catodo comun?


----------



## mnicolau

Para el voltímetro que armé se usan displays SA56-XX, son de ánodo común.

Saludos


----------



## Introtuning

Mariano acá yo puse otro modelo de display de ánodo común y anda igual. en un lado dice "h0704c"  y del otro   "para light   A501h"   si alguien sabe cual es el modelo.... yo no jeje.pero anda. según el de la casa de electrónica cualquiera de ánodo común con el patillage en la parte superior e inferior anda.saludosssss


----------



## beto3574

gracias fogonazo¡¡¡¡ esa era la imagen que necesitaba ver¡¡¡ ahora si,,,bueno ahora voy a ver como hago para que el pdf me *QU*ede a escala verdadera¡¡


----------



## J2C

Introtuning 

Aqui te dejo la Datasheet de tu display de 7 segementos.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Introtuning

J2C gracias por el pdf pero lo que yo quise decir es que no savia cual de las dos series de números y letras son las del modelo.
Lo que quise explicar es que no necesariamente tiene que ser el mismo modelo de display que uso mariano ya que el mio es distinto pero funciona igual.Gracias de todas formas.


----------



## J2C

Introtuning

Todos los displays de distintos fabricantes suelen respetar la misma disposición de contactos, solo varian la altura efectiva de los 7 segmentos como el ejemplo de esa hoja de datos que colgue.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Fogonazo

beto3574 dijo:


> gracias fogonazo¡¡¡¡ esa era la imagen que necesitaba ver¡¡¡ ahora si,,,bueno ahora voy a ver como hago para que el pdf me *QU*ede a escala verdadera¡¡


Leete esto:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/adaptar-tamano-pcb-tamano-real-nano-tutorial-28701/


----------



## juan891988

Hola, estoy armando la fuente, pero quiero modificar la parte del lm317t para que me entregue al menos 8A. Estuve leyendo que se le pueden poner transistores en paralelo al lm317, si alguien tiene un esquema que pudiera funcionarme se lo agradecería mucho.

PD: Genial el proyecto


----------



## crisman

hola, esta muy buena la fuente especialmente el voltimetro. solo que yo pienso usar otra fuente se las dejo adjunta. pero me surgio una duda como debo conectar el voltimetro? la parte que dice v+ a donde va conectada? la parte que dice vm va conectada a la salida positiva de la fuente? y la parte que dice GND va conectada a la salida negativa de la fuente estoy en lo correcto?
gracias de antemano
SALUDOS!!!!!


----------



## Introtuning

Juan891988  Fijate que mas atrás yo comente sobre el lm338T que te da unos 5A sin modificar nada.acordate de disipadores porque calienta .

Crisman  no te ofendas pero eso ya se trato trata de leer todos los mensajes.

V+ es donde conectas 12v  
GND negativo
VM   =  Voltaje a medir


----------



## crisman

gracias introtuning no tengas pena no me ofendiste igual estamos para ayudarnos unos a otros y si ya habia visto ese mensaje que dices, pero no me quedo muy claro los 12v que dices los puedo sacar de una bateria? y supongo que gnd y vm van conectados a la fuente es asi? o los tres van conectados a la fuente? gracias por todo
SALUDOS!!!!
PD: a la fuente que subi le puedo poner los 5 amp con el lm338T? y donde iria conectado? gracias de antemano.


----------



## Introtuning

Crisman:el voltimetro lo podes alimentar con una fuente aparte si eso es lo que preguntas.
En cuanto al lm338t va en el mismo lugar que el lm317.fijate en el pdf que posteo mariano nicolau.en el pcb de la fuente regulable esta el lm solo tenes que cambiarlo por el 338 y ponerle un disipador.fajate en mi album que esta como quedo la regulable con el 338


----------



## juan891988

gracias Introtuning, pero no debería ponerle un transistor de potencia en paralelo al 338 para llegar a 8A sin problemas? y ya que estamos.... se podría agregar una protección contra cortocircuitos o las fuentes traen ya? si no traen como se puede hacer algo para protegerla ademas de poner un fusible?


----------



## g.corallo

juan891988 dijo:


> gracias Introtuning, pero no debería ponerle un transistor de potencia en paralelo al 338 para llegar a 8A sin problemas? y ya que estamos.... se podría agregar una protección contra cortocircuitos o las fuentes traen ya? si no traen como se puede hacer algo para protegerla ademas de poner un fusible?



las fuentes AT y ATX tienen protecion contra cortos circuitos y sobrecargas las e probrado y responden muy bien a los cortos


----------



## juan891988

g.corallo dijo:


> las fuentes AT y ATX tienen protecion contro cortos circuitos y sobrecargas las e probrado y responden muy bien a los cortos



Gracias!!!


----------



## Introtuning

Con ese tenes 5A seguro si queres agregarle es otra cosa.solo recorda que cuando uses la fuente con proyectos que consuman menos de 1A vas a tener 7 que disipar y eso es mucho calor,tene en cuenta donde y como colocas la fuente regulable y anda pensando en un cooler para eso.para que 8A???


----------



## juan891988

pensaba llevarla a 8A porque eso es lo que puede entregar mi fuente, y así poder aprovecharla al máximo en cualquier proyecto futuro... pero viendo que va a ser demasiado creo que voy a dejarla en 5 mejor...


----------



## Introtuning

Vos ponete a pensar "Que proyecto puede consumir 8A???"
Audio???tal ves.. pero no creo que hagas un ampli de 8A de consumo y lo tengas conectado a una fuente de laboratorio.Creo que lo tendrías con su propia fuente.Ademas podes tener Voltajes fijos que van a tener esos 8A y dejar la regulable para las cosas finas.esa seria la idea no???Pero todo queda a criterio de cada uno.Si queres 8 los ovtenes pero tene todo en cuenta para no tener dramas a futuro y tener que andar abriendo la fuente cada mes.
Como yo la hice da 5A y de 1.2V a 22.8V estables.Fijate que yo lo jire a 90º el lm para poder ponerle el disipador.Tendrias que modificar el pcb o hacerla en una preperforada como yo.
Saludos

Si tu fuente no tiene proteccion busca en el foro  o en la web que hay varios sencillos de hacer


----------



## crisman

ok gracias pero como que aun no me han entendido, lo que preguntaba era si v+ lo puedo conectar al positivo de la bateria, y gnd y vm hiban conectados a la fuente, entonces que pasaria con el gnd de la bateria no lo conecto a ningun lugar? disculpa las molestias.
SALUDOS!!!!
PD:esta muy buena la fuente que hiciste me gusto bastante.


----------



## PAKO_YANKE

gracias mariano tambien estoy en busqueda de resistencias al 1% de tolerancia pero si las consigo en el condado mas cerca me parece
saludos


----------



## Introtuning

Conseguí otro modelo de display de ánodo común que suplanta los sa56xxx que uso mariano.El modelo es H0434 de ánodo común. Después use otro de ánodo común que no anduvo si lo encuentro pongo el modelo para que nadie lo compre para este voltimetro pues no le van a funcionar.Saludossss


----------



## juan891988

Introtuning, donde compraste los lm338 aca en bahia, porque yo estuve averiguando y me lo quieren cobrar como $50  y traerlo de eeuu me sale $25 nomas


----------



## renyklever

Buenas tardes muchachos, he leido bastante el tema, y me hice la fuente un poco mas sencilla, le coloque relojes analogicos para no meterme en mucho lio, pero me queda una duda con respecto al amperaje,

con el voltimetro que sugieren me limita a un amperaje de quizas hasta 3Amp, es eso cierto o si las fuentes arrojan hasta 30 amperios, el voltimetro permitira su paso, les comento ya que hice el intento de hacer el voltimetro y a la primero de colocarlo en un equipo de alto consumo el mismo se quemo el 317 enseguida. al igual que el voltimetro que le puse hasta uno de 100k despues de usar de 5, 10K.

Espero alguien me ayude, gracias

saludos

renyk


----------



## Introtuning

Juan 89 mira lo compre en Radio Colonia y me salio 7 pesos si no me equivoco.
Donde te digeron 50???
Mira que tenes dos tipos de LM338.
Esta el LM338 "T"  y el "K"
El "T" es encapsulado plástico y el "K" de metal.
Tal ves en eso radica el precio que te pasaron.Te dejo una imagen para que te ubiques.
Saludos


----------



## jhonnyd

Audiorythmics dijo:


> muy buena fuente! y bastante completa, lo que le faltaria que es muy util es un limitador de corriente,
> 
> 
> yo el año pasado me arme una parecida con voltimetro y amperimetro digital pero lo manejaba con un pic y lcd inteligente,
> 
> era regulable de 0 a 35V X 5 amp con limitador de corriente y circuito contra cortos,
> 
> 
> saludos,



hola .....estoy buscando algun circuito de una fuente y la que vos hiciste parece interesante..... ¿podrias pasar los planos de la fuente? te lo agradesco mucho .
soy nuevo y me quiero armar un pequeño taller y la fuente es una herramienta mas


----------



## Introtuning

Jhonnyd ese usuario (Audiorythmics) si te fijas en su perfil su ultima aparición en el foro fue el mismo mes de tu ingreso así que es muy poco probable que responda.revisa en el foro que hay varias fuentes de esas características.
Saludos

Edit:Buscarrrrrrr

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-regulable-30-v-15amps-proteccion-e-indicador-corto-41446/#post341516


----------



## renyklever

Disculpen que escriba de nuevo lo mismo, pero alguien sabra la respuesta, gracias muchachos

Buenas tardes muchachos, he leido bastante el tema, y me hice la fuente un poco mas sencilla, le coloque relojes analogicos para no meterme en mucho lio, pero me queda una duda con respecto al amperaje,

con el voltimetro que sugieren me limita a un amperaje de quizas hasta 3Amp, es eso cierto o si las fuentes arrojan hasta 30 amperios, el voltimetro permitira su paso, les comento ya que hice el intento de hacer el voltimetro y a la primero de colocarlo en un equipo de alto consumo el mismo se quemo el 317 enseguida. al igual que el voltimetro que le puse hasta uno de 100k despues de usar de 5, 10K.

Espero alguien me ayude, gracias

saludos

renyk


----------



## maxi1330

holaa.. tengo una fuente de 550w y otra de 450w.. las puedo unir y armar esta fuente?

-------------
listoo, perdon. duda aclarada


----------



## mariogb

Audiorythmics dijo:


> muy buena fuente! y bastante completa, lo que le faltaria que es muy util es un limitador de corriente,
> 
> 
> yo el año pasado me arme una parecida con voltimetro y amperimetro digital pero lo manejaba con un pic y lcd inteligente,
> 
> era regulable de 0 a 35V X 5 amp con limitador de corriente y circuito contra cortos,
> 
> 
> saludos,


HOLO UNA PREGUNTA PORFA

podrias darnos los datos o el diagrama para completar la fuente regulada ya quiero incluir el amperimetro y el pic inteligente necesito variar de 1 a 35V.

muchas gracias  saludos


----------



## mariofer

Introtuning dijo:


> Con ese tenes 5A seguro si queres agregarle es otra cosa.solo recorda que cuando uses la fuente con proyectos que consuman menos de 1A vas a tener 7 que disipar y eso es mucho calor,tene en cuenta donde y como colocas la fuente regulable y anda pensando en un cooler para eso.para que 8A???



Hola. Hay una confusión ahí. Si el proyecto consume 1A, solo va a disipar lo que consume o sea: 1A. Una fuente diseñada para 8A si se la conecta a algo que solo consuma 1A, apenas debería calentar.

Por lo demás coincido, si no es para algo especifico no tienen mucho sentido una fuente de 8A.


----------



## Introtuning

Tenes razon disculpas por mi error.Estoy ahorita mismo tratando de ver porque me pasa lo opuesto.osea me calienta mucho con un cosa de poco consumo y poco con una de mayor.Pero preguntando me dieron la misma respuesta que mariofer.

Mariogb mira elste post
_https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/proyecto-completo-fuente-fija-regulable-voltimetro-digital-17708/index30.html#post353034_


----------



## Psyco83

Hola a todos, Introtunnig si tú regulas la fuente con bajo voltaje sí habrá un calentamiento excesivo sobre el regulador ya que el resto del voltaje cae sobre este y dependiendo de la corriente consumida disipará más o menos potencia. Al contrario de usar un voltaje mayor sobre la carga, el regulador disipará menor potencia.
Espero que sea a esto que te refieres.

Saludos


----------



## jhonnyd

aha no habia prestado atencion .........te lo agradesco Introtunning. ....gracias por el dato ....seguire en la busqueda , un abrazo


----------



## crisman

hola amigos aqui me surgieron unas dudas con el voltimetro que posteo mnicolau y el amperimetro que posteo bebeto, estaba viendo y si no me equivo los dos usan el lm7805, no habra ningun problema si los coloco en una fuente de voltaje de 15v variables y 5 amperios? gracias por su ayuda.
PD: el amperimetro que posteo bebeto tambien usa el lm7805? que solo veo la figura de un regulador de voltaje pero no el nombre de este. y otra pregunta aqui en donde vivo es casi imposible conseguir resistencias de 1% de tolerancia, la resistencia de menor tolerancia que encontre fue de 5% que tanto afectaria este al voltimetro y al amperimetro?


----------



## Introtuning

Crisman fijate que los dos PCB tienen un 7805 y un 7660 si no me equivoco.Ambos encargados de jenerar +5 y -5 a partir de 12V
No creo que aya drama en generar los +-5 en una fuente aparte.
En unos post anteriores mnicolau posteo un voltimetro con la entrada para el +-5 para los que disponen de esos voltajes en sus fuentes.o de una fuente aparte como es tu caso
No siendo asi el de bebeto que solo esta el pcb con el 7805 y el 7660
Yo tengo que probar un amperimetro que hice con selector de 500 ma y 2A que funciona directamente con +-5 si lo pruebo y anda subo el pcb.Es muy similar que el de bebeto
Si aguantas a que lo termine..... jajaja
Saludos


----------



## crisman

muchas gracias introtuning por tu ayuda ya que no estaba seguro si era un 7805 el que usaba el amperimetro de bebeto, una ultima cosa en la electronica de mi pais no tienen resistencias con 1% de tolerancia y la mas pequeña que encontre fue de 5% de tolerancia que tanto afectaria al voltimetro y al amperimetro? gracias de antemano
SALUDOS!!!!!!


----------



## HADES

crisman dijo:


> muchas gracias introtuning por tu ayuda ya que no estaba seguro si era un 7805 el que usaba el amperimetro de bebeto, una ultima cosa en la electronica de mi pais no tienen resistencias con 1% de tolerancia y la mas pequeña que encontre fue de 5% de tolerancia que tanto afectaria al voltimetro y al amperimetro? gracias de antemano
> SALUDOS!!!!!!



Si me permites crisman te puedo dar un consejo bueno yo tambien soy de guate y si es raro encontrar resistencias con banda al 1% lo que podes hacer asi mismo considerando que aqui cuestan centavos podes comprar unos 2 quetzales de resistencias o sea 4 resistencias pues y medis cual de todas se va acertando a la medida de la resistencia que queres, ahora no se si es muy Critico que los valores sean exactos pero igual podes hacer eso

saludos!

HADES


----------



## crisman

gracias hades por tu consejo pero no mucho te entendi ya que si no mal estoy las resistencias de 1% de tolerancia es para que el voltimetro no tenga mucho margen de error y por eso preguntaba que tanto afectaria en el voltimetro ya que tendria que viajar a la capital para poderlas comprar ya que soy de chimaltenango, si no dava mucho margen de error pues compro las de 5% de tolerancia y no me hago bolas, pero si afecta bastante si tendria que buscarlas. gracias por su ayuda a todos.
SALUDOS!!!!!!


----------



## g.corallo

si depende la escala que quieras medir si son voltajes vajos tendrias que ponerle de 1% si le pones de 5% va a tener menos precision


----------



## Introtuning

Crisman yo arme el mio y solo tiene un error entre 0.2v y 0.3v .Que si te fijas no es nada.
No creo que un esquema funcione mal si lo alimentas con 2 décimas mas o menos no???
Según comento un usuario con las de 1% tenia un margen de 0,1v de error.
Yo lo que note al calibrarlo es que si lo calibras en un voltaje bajo recién después de los 10 12 V empieza a tener ese diferencia de 2 a 3 décimas.trata de ajustarlo en el rango que vos utilices mas.
Si lo calibras en 12v vas a tener error en bajo y maximo voltaje de tu fuente.
Espero me ayas entendido jeje
O mejor espero haberme explicado bien jaja


----------



## Psyco83

Bueno parece que mi comentario pasó desapercibido (#592), Introtunnig quería saber si ya encontraste la razón de que te caliente con poca carga la fuente.

Saludos


----------



## crisman

gracias a todos por sus respuestas pues voy a probar con las de 5% de tolerancia y les comento que tanto error tuve ya que la fuente a la que le voy a poner el voltimetro es una bipolar de 15v a 5 amperios.
SALUDOS!!!!!


----------



## crisman

hola a todos, les cuento que arme el voltimetro enciende y todo pero el problema es que  no mide nada se queda en el numero 66.6 o 33.3 y si conecto vm a la fuente no mide nada, siempre se queda en el 66.6 o el 33.3 regulo la fuente (ya que es una fuente regulable) y no cambian los valores que podria estar fallando? cuando regula la fuente tambien tienen que cambiar de valor los displays o se quedan con el valor que tenian al encender?
SALUDOS!!!
PD: la punta vm la tengo que conectar a la tierra de la fuente para poderlo ajustar?


----------



## mariano22

sii la punta vm ponela a masa y ajusta preset asta los 0v


----------



## Psyco83

Subo como va mi fuente, usé la caja original y una sola fuente atx a la cual cambié los diodos de rectificación de la parte de -12Vdc para tener 24Vdc para la parte regulable con más corriente ya que originalmente solo soporta 0.8A, me falta el voltímetro ya que no consigo el bendito ICL7107 pero dejé el espacio en el frente aunque tendré que reducir un poco la placa ya que a ojo no creo que entre en el frente.
Lo malo es que tengo dos GND uno que es el original de la fuente y otro que es flotante ya que en realidad es la parte de -12Vdc.
Aun falta pintarla y hacerle un frente decente ya conseguí la patitas antideslizantes y conseguir un potenciómetro multivueltas para setear más finamente la fuente regulable.

Saludos


----------



## crisman

hola gracias por el dato, pero sigue sin funcionar pongo la punta de vm a tierra, muevo el rpeset y no pasa nada seran lso displays? el modelo de los display es: DD-561AG si encienden pero no miden nada y los valores siempre estan fijos que tendran de malo?
PD: los displays son de color verde.


----------



## sosmaster

hola!!!
Pues la verdad yo también estoy haciendo una fuente muy parecida y me pareción muy interesante los del 7107, pero ya que estoy trabajando con él, me topé con unos problemas, primero estaba leyendo que la tierra, o la alimentación del CI debe de ser distinta a la de la fuente que estás usando, por un problema de tierra virtual, qué tan cierto es esto?
Segundo, el pin 20 (POL) hacia donde de los display debo de conectarlo?, porque ninguno prende
Y finalmente, cuál fue el arreglo que hiciste para que te midiera los 24v? porque según tengo entendido el 7107 mide has 200m
Ojalá me puedas ayudar y gracias


----------



## Introtuning

Buenas sosmaster.

 1º Se hablo del tema,yo lo tengo conectado directamente a la fuente y funciona bien.Obvio que no esta conectado a la regulable sino a +-5 de la fuente fija.

2º el pin 20 del icl no va conectado.Fijate el pdf.El pin 20 es el superior izquierdo.Recorda que el icl esta jirado 180º en ese pcb

3º La alimentación de los displays es por +5 directo a cada ánodo común,revisa eso.

4º Mariano comento que hizo un divisor de tensión con un par de resistencias.las de 1% para obtener los 24v de medición.

5º Leete todo que las respuestas ya estaban dadas.

Un saludo espero te sirva.


----------



## sosmaster

Mmmm, pues si revisaré todo lo que se ha escrito
Y gracias por los tips


----------



## astenoth

Hola a todos.
He seguido el proyecto y aunque yo voy a usar el resultado para otra cosa, me ha pasado una cosa curiosa, y me gustaria saber si a alguien tambien le ha pasado.
He montado 2 fuentes ATX totalmente identicas en serie, y funcionan en vacio, mides las tensiones y son las correctas, pero cuando la introduzco una carga una de las fuentes se apaga, la que suministra los 24V.
He provado a cambiar la fuente que se apaga por otra fuente, pero sigue igual.

¿A alguien le paso? ¿Teneis alguna solución?

Gracias


----------



## bebeto

astenoth dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> He seguido el proyecto y aunque yo voy a usar el resultado para otra cosa, me ha pasado una cosa curiosa, y me gustaria saber si a alguien tambien le ha pasado.
> He montado 2 fuentes ATX totalmente identicas en serie, y funcionan en vacio, mides las tensiones y son las correctas, pero cuando la introduzco una carga una de las fuentes se apaga, la que suministra los 24V.
> He provado a cambiar la fuente que se apaga por otra fuente, pero sigue igual.
> 
> ¿A alguien le paso? ¿Teneis alguna solución?
> 
> Gracias


 
Con que Intensidad las estas cargando?

ya que suele pasar que se activa la proteccion contra sobrecorriente/cortocircuito


----------



## astenoth

Inicialmente conecte un circuito que estoy fabricando a 5V con un consumo de 0.15A y 6 led en serie que sumarian 21V mas un LM317 que tiene una caida de 3V total 24V y el LM limita el consumo a 0.75A, la caida de tension en los led es teorica, medida no llega a lo 18V.

Cuando cambie la fuente que se apagaba por otra, para eliminar posibles fallos de mi circuito (aunque con una fuente de laboratorio funciona perfectamente) lo que hice fue montar dos ventiladores en serie de 12V y un consumo de 0.43A y ocurria lo mismo se apaga.

Como ves los consumos no son muy elevados, yo pienso que puede ser lo que tu dices la proteccion de la fuente, pero si fuese asi no entiendo *POR*q*UE* sin carga si funciona.

¿Alguna idea de que hacer?


----------



## astenoth

astenoth dijo:


> Inicialmente conecte un circuito que estoy fabricando a 5V con un consumo de 0.15A y 6 led en serie que sumarian 21V mas un LM317 que tiene una caida de 3V total 24V y el LM limita el consumo a 0.75A, la caida de tension en los led es teorica, medida no llega a lo 18V.
> 
> Cuando cambie la fuente que se apagaba por otra, para eliminar posibles fallos de mi circuito (aunque con una fuente de laboratorio funciona perfectamente) lo que hice fue montar dos ventiladores en serie de 12V y un consumo de 0.43A y ocurria lo mismo se apaga.
> 
> Como ves los consumos no son muy elevados, yo pienso que puede ser lo que tu dices la proteccion de la fuente, pero si fuese asi no entiendo xq sin carga si funciona.
> 
> ¿Alguna idea de que hacer?


 
Una duda que me queda y que puede ser mi fallo, el PS ON de las fuentes, cada uno tiene que ir a su masa, es decir uno a GND y el otro a los 12V que se meten por la primera fuente o tienen que ir los dos a masa real


----------



## J2C

Astenoth



astenoth dijo:


> Una duda que me queda y que puede ser mi fallo, el PS ON de las fuentes, cada uno tiene que ir a su masa, es decir uno a GND y el otro a los 12V que se meten por la primera fuente o tienen que ir los dos a masa real


 
El PS-ON de cada fuente debe ir a la masa de cada fuente.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## astenoth

Eso era, ya lo he solucionado, gracias por vuestra ayuda.

Ahora me surge otra duda, es sobre el LM317, yo le he usado para limitar la corriente a 0.7A, se supone que el LM tiene una caida de tension total de 3V, pero provando hoy, la caida es de 5V, ya que mis 6 led's teoricamente deberia caer 21V y 3V del LM suman 24V, pero en el cirucito real la caida en el LM es de 4.97V y 19.76V en los led, esa caida es normal?, sera porque los led no cumplen sus propias especificaciones?, segun fabricante con 0.7A tienen una caida de 3.5V.

Un saludo y gracias otra vez


----------



## clau

hloa buenas estoy haciendo el circuito del voltimetro digital pero no puedo conseguir el  icl7660 y aqui en salta argentina no lo trabajan, lei los comentarios anteriores y mi fuente tiene +-5 +-12 +-12 regulable quisiera q*UE* me ayuden para poder armar el circuito sin ese integrado.
pd: es una fuente q*UE* usa un trafo partido de 12+12 y 2a


----------



## mnicolau

clau dijo:


> lei los comentarios anteriores y mi fuente tiene +-5 +-12 +-12 regulable quisiera q me ayuden para poder armar el circuito sin ese integrado.



Hola, bienvenido al foro.
Revisá el post #385, ahí tenés tu respuesta.

Saludos


----------



## clau

ok muchisimas gracias por su respuesta! 



una consulta mas:
para cambiar la escala de 200v a 200mv es  demasiado lo que hay q*UE* cambiar?


----------



## dedo

Hola mnicolau! como andas!? como vi que hace mucho no escriben en el  tema de proyecto completo fuente regulable voltimetro, etc. te escribo  por aca.

Tengo una duda con el capacitor de 470nF que esta entre  el capacitor de 220nF y el de 10nF, yo coloque uno de tantalio pero  estos capacitores tienen polaridad y no se como es la polaridad de este  capacitor en el circuito. 

Quiero saber si la pata positiva del capacitor va conectada para el lado del integrado ICL7107.

Espero tu respuesta! saludos...


----------



## patokpo

Hola mnicolau, te queria hacer una pregunta, con respecto al frente de la fuente, para indicar que tension tengo en cada bornera y cosas asi, con que programa hiciste el frente de tu fuente? Es muy dificl? me podrias explicar un poco¿? Muchas gracias


----------



## clau

buenas una pregunta, las vistas del pdf que esta en el post #385 estan listas para el cobre o hay que invertirlas?
saludos


----------



## g.corallo

clau imprimilas sin invertirlas como estan


----------



## Introtuning

Yo denuevo por aqui.
Ironicamente tengo tiempo para retomar mis proyectos,pero ese tiempo extra es debido a falta de trabajo jajaja.

Al asunto:

Resulta que mis dos fuentes andaban a la perfección. hoy hice todas las conecciones para el voltimetro. deje todo terminado y cuando voy a medir las salidas fijas me encuentro con una sorpresa.

De la salida de 3.3 tengo 5.8
de la de 5 tengo 7.8
de la de 12 tengo 20.2
de la de 24 tengo 40.
y asi todas las 8 salidas.

Alguna idea de que pudo pasarle a la primer fuente???

Ojo todo esto fue medido  solo con la fuente nº1 encendida y sin el puente con la fuente nº 2


----------



## clau

gracias g.corallo perp sigo con la duda yo inverti la vista y luego la pegue en la placa de cobre de modo tal que la vista del lado del cobre y la vista original (pdf) son identicas. lo hice mal?
muchas gracias


----------



## Introtuning

Sip Clau
esta mal hecho.

Si lo querés hacer con el método de la plancha,que es el método que se esta usando en ese pcb tenes que imprimirlo tal cual esta en una hoja satinada o de ilustración en una impresora laser.
Y revisa que el programa con el que abrís el pdf este en la escala de 100% al imprimir.sino te va a quedar mas chico.
Hay programas como el Foxit reader que antes de imprimir les puedes ajustar la escala.
Otros ponen por defecto 90% y no te das cuenta hasta que la imprimís.

Espero te sirva.saludos que te salga bien chauuchis


----------



## clau

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuufffaaaaaaaaaaaaa que garrron bueno
muchisimas gracias Introtuning saludos
despues comento que tal me salio


----------



## Introtuning

Sin problemas Clau solo recorda lo de la escala.
Yo lo imprimo en una casa que se dedican a imprimir de todo,asi y todo le pifiaron a lo de la escala.
Si lo mandas a imprimir recorda la aclaracion


----------



## mariano22

como andas intro!? todo bien? chee pensandolo a "raja tabla" tu fuente puede tener una avería en el secundario del trafo o estar quemada en la aprte de regulacion de cada voltage...

cuando la conectas a la fuente 2, los valores se ponen bien o enquilomba el resto?

que te sea leve el tema...

un saludoo


----------



## Introtuning

No se suman al los de la otra fuente.Pero peor.
porque en teoria la de 12+12 seria 24
y en mi caso seria 20+12 pero no da 32v sino 40 v
Veo que puedo hacer.Si alguien tiene una ayda mas bienvenida.


Todo en orden.
Me acorde que la batería de mi tester estaba media floja.Y la ultima ves que la cargue el tester me media 500 ohms con batería baja en ves de 300 ohms.
Así que la cambie y las mediciones dan perfectas.
Me parecía raro porque mas que polvo no tenia la fuente desde la ultima ves que la encendí.

Así que un buen dato es tener siempre las baterías de los instrumentales en buenas condiciones.se van a ahorrar muchos dolores de cabeza


Les dejo unas fotos para que vean como esta hasta el momento.
El voltimetro tiene un diferencia de 0.2v en el inicio de la escala y 0.1v en el final de la escala.
Cave recordar que use resistencias de 5%.no las de 1% que es lo recomendable para tener una medición mas precisa.pero quede contento igual con los resultados

Solo faltaria poner el amperimetro,que aclarando anduvo pero sin querer queme el icl
A y falta ponerle las letras al frente.Despues esta funcional al 100%


----------



## mariano22

muy bonita quedo esa fuente. Te digo una cosita muy my buena para hacerle a los displays? conseguite, que vienen unos acrilicos chiquititos rojos transparentes y poneselos a los numeros. La mia lo tiene de uno que me regáló un amigo y te digo que quedan sorprendentes. No se notan el resto de los numeros apagados, las uniones entre cada display y se hace mas intensa y mejor visible la luz. Ah y el aspecto es mucho mar profecional.

Otra cosita, que tiene tanto mi fuente como mi ampli, es de mandarle una o dos arandelas entre el pote y el chasis (del lado de atras) para que quede la perilla mas cerca del gabinete y no se noten la tuerca y parte del tornillo del pote. detalle bolu`** pero que cambia y queda bien.


Puedes explicarme bien para que son los botones que tiene?

felicitaciones y esperamos el amperimetro. Cuentame, despues que lo hagas, donde mandarias a hacer la serigrafia..

un saludoo


----------



## Introtuning

Jajajaja tenemos coneccion cerebral jajaja.
Lo de los displays lo pense y busque en barias casas ese acrilico pero no pude conseguirlo.tengo pensado ponerle un acrílico trasparente pero con un pedaso de polarisado de auto para ver como queda.

Lo de los potes tambien lo hice.pero como no tienen mucha rosca me toco cortarlo 3mm.jaja y ni se ve la tuerquita.


Los votones son para ensender la fuente numero 1 separado de la 2.

Fue por dos rasones. porque son atx y at.

Una es por poner 5v a masa y la otra trabaja directo a 220.
La idea era hacer todo con lo que tenia a mano y no comprar nuevo.menos el voltimetro. Entonces no estaba en los planes hacer unn plaqueta para un relay y ensender las dos con un solo boton.

Entonse cada fuente tiene su boton y sus leds.
El led verde indica que la fuente tiene 220
Y el rojo que esta encendida y estabilisada.

La serigrafia va a saer de otro método.pienso usar vinilo.
En esta semana lo voy a hacer.Te aviso cuanto y como queda.

Saludossss


----------



## mariano22

Introtuning dijo:


> Jajajaja tenemos coneccion cerebral jajaja.
> Lo de los displays lo pense y busque en barias casas ese acrilico pero no pude conseguirlo.tengo pensado ponerle un acrílico trasparente pero con un pedaso de polarisado de auto para ver como queda.


 
polarizado negro?? tiene que ser bastante clarito sino no se ve. pero quedaria muy bien porque el resto de la fuente es negra. metele pa' delante con esa idea.



Introtuning dijo:


> La serigrafia va a saer de otro método.pienso usar vinilo.
> En esta semana lo voy a hacer.Te aviso cuanto y como queda.


 
dale...



Introtuning dijo:


> Saludossss


 
Saludossss


----------



## Ruy

Hola! Quería hacer una pregunta para los que armaron el voltímetro digital y lo implementaron... le agregaron algún disipador al 7805 o lo atornillaron directamente a la plaqueta? Pregunto porque ya he probado alimentarlo con 12 V y con 9 V y a la larga el encapsulado comienza a calentarse...


----------



## g.corallo

ruy se puede atornillar al pcb o tambien no hacerlo pero ponele un disipador chiquito tipo f o


----------



## Homer96

Antes de nada agradeceros la existencia de foros como este, muy bueno !!

He montado el esquema inicial del voltimetro de mnicolau, y me pasa como a algunos de los que lo han hecho:

- Me indica 0.02 aun midiendo 0 (consigo hacer un presest hasta y dejarlo en 0.01)
- Las medidas no se ajustan a la realidad
- Si ajusto a la realidad para una medida de 1.2 V por ejemplo, cuando mido 2.4 me da 0.4 decimas de mas o sea me indica 2.8 !!!

He visto que en el esquema del voltimetro de bebeto, los condensadores electroliticos de 10 uf, no estan conectados igual (el condensador superior parece estar invertido) ... (El que se conectan al PIN 21 y al 7660)

Los condensadores deben ir como en el de bebeto o de mnicolau ???


----------



## Introtuning

Buenas Homer
No recuerdo que Bebeto haya hecho un voltimetro.Si un amperimetro.
No te vallas a confundir.Tu guiate por el esuqema que presento mariano nicolau que anda bien.Los pocos problemas que se han tenido con ese esquema es por parte de quien Hace el Pcb.

2º No creo que un margen de 0.2 a 0.4 haga mucho a la utilizacion de esta fuente en un circuito.

3ºEstas usando resistencias de 1% o de %5? eso varia bastante y te puede ayudar a correjir el error.Muchos han hecho con 5% sin ningun drama como yo.A otros le da mucho margen de error.

4ºRevisa bien el preset a mi me trajo problemas.Trata deconseguir un trimer multivuelta que te va a facilitar el calibrado.

5º si sigues con problemas sube fotos de tu placa.

Espero puedas resolver el problema.


----------



## Homer96

He realizado el montaje que subio mnicolau, pero me da los siguientes problemas:

1. Inicia con 00.2 aunque no se mida nada
2. Al ajustar el preset el valor nunca lo consigo dejar en 0.00
3. Si ajusto manualmente midiendo una pila de 1.2 V por ejemplo, y luego mido 2 pilas de 2.4 V me indica una diferencia de 0.4 de mas es decir las 2 pilas que deberian ser 2.4 V (comprobado con multimetro) indican 2.8 V
4. Me parece raro que los condensadores electroliticos de los esquemas de mnicolau y bebeto que hacen referencia al 7660 esten en uno de los esquemas invertido.

Aqui os dejo los esquemas de los que hablo (he montado segun el de mnicolau) y la foto marcando con un circulo rojo el condensador que no se como orientar ...

Por cierto las resistencias las uso al 1% de tolerancia ...

Gracias a todos ...


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Homer, tu problema probablemente sea el armado del PCB, deberías hacer el que está en el pdf. Tuve varios inconvenientes como los que comentás al armar el circuito en protoboard o en placa universal como la que usaste.

Ese cap de 10[uF] está a la salida del 7660 y está correctamente ubicado, debe tener el positivo a masa y el negativo a -V, ya que masa tiene un potencial mayor al de -V.

Saludos


----------



## Introtuning

Tarde veo el mensage jajaja
Homer fijate lo que dice abajo del pdf de bebeto.Es un amperimetro.No te comfundas.
Guiate por el pdf de mariano que funciona.Yo con resistencias de 5%tengo un margen de error de 0.01 y 0.02.
A mi pareser no es nada.
Perlo lo hice en un pcb.Prueba eso de hacer la placa pcb haber si mejora.Como soldaste del lado de atras???uniste con cable o solo con soldadura???
Pone una foto desde atras.
Espero lo soluciones.


----------



## sosmaster

Hola, qué tal!!!!
Tengo un problema para que mi voltímetro funcione, según yo, ya tengo el arreglo para escalar el ICL y me pueda dar la lectura que deseo, pero ni se encienden los display y lo que he notado es que las resistencias que llevan los display se calientan un poco, pero es lo único que se caliente.
Ojalé alguien se apiade de esta probre alma en pena

Gracias


----------



## Introtuning

Sin foto o esquema del voltimetro que armaste no hay lamento que te ayude amigo sosmaster.
Subí una foto.
Lo que no entiendo es que esquema armaste.el de mNiculau no tiene resistencia para los display.Estos son regulados por el ICL.
Trata de dar la mayo información si requieres que la gente del foro te ayude.
Espero las fotos haber si podemos solucionarlo.hasta entonces.


----------



## Homer96

Bueno sigo con problemas de AUTO-ZERO, es decir parece que:

1. Al iniciar continua con 00.3 V aproximadamente (es decir no funciona el auto zero)
2. Muestra correctamente los voltajes hasta 1.2 V por ejemplo
3. Con voltajes superiores (por ejemplo 2.4 V muestra 2.8 es decir 0.4 V mas)

No he usado cables para las pistas las he realizado con soldadura, os adjunto foto ...

He testeado la continuidad de todas las pistas y funcionan OK, asi pues pienso que el problema debe ser:

1. Algun condensador mal soldado/dañado
2. Alguna resistencia mal soldada/dañada

De todas formas segun el sintoma de que el cero inicial (auto zero) no aparece cuando no se mide nada, dice en el datasheet que puede ser el condensador de Cref o el de AZ ...
Intenrare reproducir el error en una protoboard para ir probando antes de empezar a dessoldar todo ...

Por cierto alguien sabe como puedo simularlo en Proteus 7.7 ? El ICL7107 parece no funcionar bien y segun he leido por ahi no hay una solucion definitiva para poderlo simular ...

Me gustaria preguntaros si al poner un condensador de 100nf para desacoplar el ruido entre el PIN_1 y masa daria lugar a este comportamiento (lo he hecho porque los 5V los obtengo de un Regulador 7805 que NO ESTA en la placa del Voltimetro)

Gracias por vuestra atencion ...


----------



## sosmaster

Introtuning dijo:


> Sin foto o esquema del voltimetro que armaste no hay lamento que te ayude amigo sosmaster.
> Subí una foto.
> Lo que no entiendo es que esquema armaste.el de mNiculau no tiene resistencia para los display.Estos son regulados por el ICL.
> Trata de dar la mayo información si requieres que la gente del foro te ayude.
> Espero las fotos haber si podemos solucionarlo.hasta entonces.



Hola, tienes toda la razón, di muy poco info.
Pero del problema del que mas o menos platiquè ya lo pude solucionar, lo que pasa es que estaba haciendo un corto con los display porque los tenía también conectados a tierra, pero bueno, ya lo pude solucionar.
Sin embargo ahora no puedo hacer que lea el valor de entrada, supuestamente tiene que leer 12v que vienen de la misma fuete el cual le estoy suministrando para pruebas, pero la lectura que siempre me da es de 019v, así se despliega en los display y he tratado de diferentes configuraciones para el escalamiento del icl, el cual creo que es el problema y no he tenido buenos resultado; de todos modos dejo el diagrama con el que estoy armando el voltímetro para saber si me pueden asesorar

Gracias por la ayuda y espero sus comentarios


----------



## gatux95

hola que tal a todos , perdonen mi ignorancia pero soy nuevo en esto. a mi el display me marca números a lazar y nunca aparecen los 3 ceros, ademas hay segmentos del los display que no prenden, y me fije y no estan quemados. puede ser que tenga quemado el icl 7107? gracias


----------



## Introtuning

Mira bien el pcb.
Lo mas seguro es que tengas o mal soldado el zocalo o alguna pista cortada.prueba cada pista desde el icl hasta el zocalo del display.


----------



## Homer96

Disculpad de nuevo, como ya os comente anteriormente he realizado el montaje del voltimetro digital propuesto por mnicolau y sobre la protoboard me funciona ok, pero sobre la PCB (placa universal de topos), siempre me da el mismo problema:

1. Al dejar sin medicion indica 00.3 V (no tiene auto-zero empieza siempre en este valor)
2. Al medir valores <= 1.2 V se ajusta bastante a la realidad
3. Al medir Valores superiores empieza a aumentar el error de medidcion (en 2.4V reales me indica 2.8V y en 3.9V me indica 4.9V)

Aunque ya me habeis contestado diciendo que a algunos os ha pasado lo mismo y en una PCB se os ha solucionado, me gustaria saber el motivo por el que no funciona, asi que he realizado lo siguiente:

1. He analizado la continuidad de cada pista extremo a extremo ---> Todas OK (Continua ERR)

2. He mirado con una lupa potente cada pista y he retirado las pequeñas motas de estaño que deja el flux del nucleo del hilo del estaño al soldar (aunque esas motas eran de decimas de milimetro y no llegaban a hacer cortos) ---> Retiradas todas las motas (Continua ERR)

3. He realizado las pruebas con la placa sobre una espuma aislante (de las que vienen al comprar placas bases de ordenador)  ---> Continua ERR

4. He realizado las pruebas con la placa al aire ---> Continua ERR

5. He mirado las resistencias una a una con el multimero ---> Todas OK (Continua ERR)

6. He reemplazado cada condensador por otro nuevo, y en cada cambio he mirado si el problema persistia ---> (Continua ERR despues de cada sustitucion independiente)

7. He reemplazado el puente de masa entre PIN_21 y PIN_30 alejandolo de los cables aislados de los PINs 22,23,24,25 que van al Display. ---> Continua ERR

Llegado a este punto solamente me quedaria reemplazar las resistencias por otras asi como la variable.

Me gustaria que me indicarais alguna idea mas porque continuo sin saber de donde puede venir el problema ...

Muchas gracias por aguantar a un cabezota como yo ... 

Os adjunto el esquema algo modificado de mnicolau para encajarlo en la placa universal, asi como las fotos del proyecto...


----------



## Introtuning

Homer yo tuve muchos problemas para calibrarlo con un preset.Me daba valores similares a lo tuyos.
Lo unico que que te queda por hacer (ya que probaste todo lo que se podías,bien hecho,) es poner un trimmer multivuelta para el ajuste y re calibrar.
Espero puedas hacerlo.
Yo lo puse en el aire con cables de cobre y anduvo bien.

no me deja poner ni foto ni adjunto y no se porque 

en ese enlace hay una foto de como es el trimmer

http://www.digitechelectronica.com/catalog/images/TMV.bmp

Un saludo


----------



## clau

HOLA GENTE!
yo arme el voltimetro y funciona a la perfeccion. Pero tengo una duda, hay alguna forma de cambiar la escala? es decir en vez  de medir voltios mida milivotios?
gracias!
SALUDOS!


----------



## mnicolau

Si quitás el divisor resistivo de la entrada tenés 200[mV] de escala (199.9 en realidad), pero... necesitarías el 1º display (que fue omitido en el PCB) para reproducir valores mayores a 99.9[mV]. Si la tensión es menor a eso, usás el PCB tal cual está, sin el divisor de entrada.

Saludos


----------



## clau

ok yo hice el que esta en el comentario #385 
es decir tengo que quitar las resistencias de 1M y la de 1K? o me equivoco?
las tensiones son inferiores a 100mV


----------



## mnicolau

clau dijo:


> es decir tengo que quitar las resistencias de 1M y la de 1K? o me equivoco?



Así es.. las de 1%. 
Acordate de hacer un puente en lugar de la de 1M 1% de entrada.

Saludos


----------



## clau

la ultima consulta:
la unica que debo puentear es la de 1M 1%? o tambien la de 1k y la de 1M del divisor?
saludos!
gracias por la respuesta


----------



## mnicolau

Sólo 1M 1%.
Si hacés un puente en la de 1K 1%, ponés en corto la señal con gnd.

Saludos


----------



## clau

ok muchas gracias por tu respuesta!
SALUDOS!


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Pero, segun el esquema de conexion de los componentes, entran los 120vca a la fuente 1 y 2, aqui solo viene la fuente 2, y el equema dice que esta tiene 5v, 17v, 12v y 24v???, porque el circuito solo dice salida (+v, GND), y que es lo que se une en la union en serie con la fuente 1???
Ademas la fuente 1 debe tener 12v, -12v, 5v, y GND es para todos, en fuente 1 y 2???
Y la fuente variable, como debe ser, o como la hago??? y su GND, tambien se unifica con todo???


----------



## Introtuning

Mastodonte Man No entiendo bien tu problema.
En esta imagen se explica bastante bien las conecciones.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





La alimentación de las 2 fuentes es la misma.o 110v o 220 dependiendo de tu pais.Ambas van conectadas a la red eléctrica.
Los V de salida dependen de tu fuente.
La fuente Nº1 entrega sus valores estándar que son +5 +12 -12 y en algunas +3.3  y -5
La fuente Nº2 entregas los mismos valores pero sumándole los +12 que le suministra la primer fuente por su unión en serie.

Esta unión consta de poner una salida de +12V de la primera fuente con la GND de la segunda.
Como ya aclaro mariano la segunda fuente debe estar aislada del gabinete.

La GND para todo la tomas de la fuente Nº1

La fuente variable esta hecho el pcb y esta con los archivos adjuntos.
Tambien comparte GND con la fuente Nº1.

Espero sea eso lo que no entendias


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Entonces la fuente 1 la debo de comprar yo con esos valores??? (12v, -12v, 5v, GND)

-Pero la fuente 2 segun el 1 post dice que la fuente 2 es el circuito que biene junto al voltimetro,
o esa es la fuente variable???

-Si fuera la fuente variable, que voltaje debo poner en la entrada???

-La union en serie que debo hacer con la fuente 1 y 2, debe ser de los +12v de la fuente 1 y GND de la fuente 2???

-Que pasa si pongo todas las tierras al gabinete, incluyendo la ya marcada???

Espero que ahora si me aya hecho entender

Creo que ya entendi, aver si si?
-La fuente 1 y la fuente 2 debo comprarlas y que me den en la fuente 1 +12v, -12v, +5v,GND
-La fuente 2 me debe dar +5v, +12v, y su GND de la fuente 2 debo unirla con +12v de la fuente 1 (creo)
-GND de la fuente variable que si viene en el PDF, se une con GND de la fuente 1 y esta union entra en GND del voltimetro, (duda:la fuente 2 el GND solo se pone al gabinete, todo lo demas al voltimetro, no???)
-La salida variable de la fuente variable va a VM del voltimetro
-En la entrada de la fuente variable, van +12v???


----------



## Introtuning

Primero las fuentes Nº1 y Nº2 no son para que las compres como fuentes comunes.este prollecto esta hecho con fuentes de pc AT o ATX.

La fuente regulable es la que biene junto con el voltimetro.No recuerdo cuanto voltaje soporta el LM317.busca el datasheet que seguro te dice.
La idea es meterle los 24V que te va a dar la fuente Nº2

La unión en serie es como vos pensas.La salida de 12v de la Nº1 a la GND de la Nº2.

Si pones GND de la fuente Nº2 a masa estas provocando un corto directo.Acordate que esa GND ahora tiene 12V por la union serie que hiciste.

Después GND es la misma para el voltimetro y la fuente variable y se toma de la GND de la fuente Nº1.

La salida variable de la fuente va al voltimetro  para que este lo pueda medir.

Creo que te conteste casi todo.
Cualquier cosa avisa.

PS:Las fuentes ATX de 400w estan 80 pesos argentinos.
Pero es mas que seguro que si vas a una casa de reparacion de pc te dan un par que tienen tiras por "X" motivo.

Yo hice eso y tengo alrededor de 20 fuentes de esas y la mayoría funciona.

Voto por el Reciclaje.


----------



## Mastodonte Man

OK
Pero una ultima duda

La fuente 2 debe dar 5v,12v,17v,24v???, o solo 17v y 24v???


----------



## Introtuning

La fuente Nº2 daria de fabrica 5  12  y -12
Pero al meterle 12v por la GND esa salidas se combierten en   17v (5+12)  y 24v  (12+12) la de -12 no sirve pues -12 + 12 es 0V

Los +5v , +12v y GND los sacas de la fuente Nº1  y los 17v y 24 v los sacas de la fuente Nº2

Espero te sirva Masto un saludo y que te salga bien

Fijate que esto esta explicado en la imagen del primer post.

Si logras entenderla vas a tener mas facilidad con tus próximos proyectos.


----------



## Homer96

Tengo entendido que para crear 17V se usan (-5 y +12) o (5 y -12) ...
Y para crear 24V se usan (+12 y -12)
GND es para crear 5V (5 y GND)
GND es para crear 12V (12 y GND)

Creo que esto es lo correcto ...


----------



## mnicolau

Homer96 dijo:


> Tengo entendido que para crear 17V se usan (-5 y +12) o (5 y -12) ...
> Y para crear 24V se usan (+12 y -12)
> GND es para crear 5V (5 y GND)
> GND es para crear 12V (12 y GND)
> 
> Creo que esto es lo correcto ...



 No, no es así...
Fijate el esquema de conexiones, la unión se hace entre +12[V] de la primer fuente y GND de la segunda fuente. Entonces en el cable de +5[V] de la 2º fuente tenés 17[V] ya que se suman los +12[V] de la primera y +5[V] de la segunda. Creo que está claro el esquema... todas las tensiones, tanto de la 1ra como de la 2da toman como referencia a GND de la 1ra.

PD: no podés unir salidas de la misma fuente ya que comparten la misma referencia, las estarías poniendo en corto.

Saludos


----------



## Homer96

Pues muchas gracias aunque no habia mirado el esquema, hablaba por lo que vi en algun articulo ... Lo tenia mal entendido, gracias por evitarme un desastre :>

Asi pues con una sola fuente ATX solamente se podrian obtener los valores que da la fuente ?

No seria posible usar los valores negativos para aumentar el numero de opciones ??

Por lo tanto solamente obtendremos de una fuente ATX +12,-12,+5,-5,+3.3 es asi ????


----------



## Introtuning

Homer podes tener otros valores de una sola ATX

Si en el borne positivo de un circuito pones +5  y en el negativo pones -5  tenes los 10v 
+12 y -12  tenes  24V
que es lo que comentaste antes.

Pero ojo que siempre y cuando se pueda alimentar por los dos bornes a ese circuito

Como en algunos amplificadores que tienen ese tipo de alimentación por ej +-25V

Yo antes de tener esta fuente doble tenia una armada con una sola atx y hacia eso.


----------



## Homer96

O sea que con UNA SOLA FUENTE ATX si se puede lo que comente de mezclar valores?

+3.3 y 5 .......... 1.7V (Al maximo amperaje de la rama con amperaje mas bajo)  
+3.3 y GND ...... 3.3V (Al maximo amperaje de la rama de 3.3V)
+3.3 y 12 ......... 8.7V (Al maximo amperaje de la rama con amperaje mas bajo)
+3.3 y -5 ......... 8.3V (Al maximo amperaje de la rama con amperaje mas bajo)
+3.3 y -12 ........ 15.3V (Al maximo amperaje de la rama con amperaje mas bajo)

+5 y GND ......... 5V (Al maximo amperaje de la rama 5V)
+5 y +12 ......... 7V (Al maximo amperaje de la rama con amperaje mas bajo)
+5 y -12 ......... 17V (Al maximo amperaje de la rama con aperaje mas bajo)

+12 y GND ....... 12V (Al maximo amperaje de la rama 12V)
+12 y -12 ........ 24V (Al maximo amperaje de la rama con amperaje mas bajo)

-12 y -5 .......... 7V (Al maximo amperaje de la rama con amperaje mas bajo)

Creo que estan todos ...  
Asi es como yo lo tenia entendido, es correcto ???

Por cierto, he leido en algun sitio que algunos circuitos integrados pueden dar problemas si usan un voltaje resultante de combinaciones que no sean GND y Voltaje positivo, es cierto (Por ejemplo conectar un NE555 a -12 al PIN Vcc y -5 al PIN GND), puede dar problemas aunque entre el PIN GND y Vcc haya una tension de 7V???


----------



## mnicolau

Se pueden hacer esas combinaciones homer, pero no es lo habitual ni lo recomendable. Las ATX se realimentan tomando la tensión entre las salidas y la referencia general (GND), por lo cual cargar la fuente entre 2 salidas distintas puede llegar a accionar las protecciones de la fuente si los valores se salen del margen de seguridad. 
Por otro lado, te quedas sin la referencia común a las salidas (GND), con lo cual no vas a poder alimentar varios circuitos a la vez (que utilicen distintas tensiones), vas a tener que cambiar la referencia según la combinación que hayas elegido.

Saludos


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Y para que sirve el preset o creo que es como un potenciometro, que tiene el voltimetro????


----------



## Introtuning

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Y para que sirve el preset o creo que es como un potenciometro, que tiene el voltimetro????




Es para calibrar el voltimetro. tendrías que leerte las primeras y ultimas hojas que se habla bastante del tema


----------



## clau

yo de nuevo por aqui.
tengo una consulta, como puedo hacer para correr el punto en el voltimetro digital? Es necesario agregar el display q*UE* fue anulado o hay q*UE* modificar el pcb?
Gracias!!


----------



## Introtuning

Clau primero cuantos displays tenes tres o cuatro???en donde querés poner el punto decimal?
Esta puesto en este voltimetro en el display del medio.
Fijate en el pcb que en el display del medio hay un pin que esta conectado a una resistencia de 470 ohms y en los otros dos no.Ese es el del punto decimal.
Solo tendrías que,o conectar ese a 5v con la resistencia o en el caso de tener selector de medición conectarlo al elector


----------



## clau

perdon pero me exprese mal
mi idea es usar un lm35 como sensor de temperatura y utilizar el voltimetro para realizar una lectura de voltaje del sensor y utilizar la misma como referencia de temperatura para mostrar en un display. segun la hoja de datos de LM35 tiene una salida de 10mV---1°c es decir que si la temperatura es de 28° el voltaje de salida sera igual a 0.28V. esta lectura de 0.28V amplificar la misma 10 veces con un operacional entonces quedaria 2.8V y este resultado mostrar en los display del voltimetro
si no me equivoco el 1° display quedaria sin utilizar?
se podria correr la lectura al 1° display y asi utilizar el 3° como decimal? o es necesario agregar el 4° display para tener decimales?
gracias!
SALUDOS


----------



## Marii

Hola, una pregunta, como puedo hacer para medir con este voltímetro, tensión de una fuente externa? el voltimetro al que me refiero está en el comentario nro.385. muchas gracias!!


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Espero que si se pueda medir con otra fuente, ya que si se pudiera, se podria usar como tipo multimetro, no????


----------



## vrpons

Hola, enorabuena por este tema, me parece muy interesante.
Tengo una pregunta respecto a la fuente regulada que se construye en las primeras paginas a partir de 2 fuentes de pc.
¿Que corriente proporcionaria la fuente regulada?
¿Sacaria los 1.5Amperios que puede dar el LM317 o sacaria mas?
¿Si le pidieramos mas de 1.5 Amperios el regulador se quemaria por exceso de consumo, o simplemente se autoprotejeria??
Esque yo creo que para poder regular los 24V con 10A seria imposibre, ya que 24x10= 240Watios de consumo para el LM 317 que solo proporciona 1.5A. Serian necesarios un monton de reguladores en paralelo para disipar esa potencia.


----------



## Kenzox13

vrpons dijo:


> Hola, enorabuena por este tema, me parece muy interesante.
> Tengo una pregunta respecto a la fuente regulada que se construye en las primeras paginas a partir de 2 fuentes de pc.
> ¿Que corriente proporcionaria la fuente regulada?
> ¿Sacaria los 1.5Amperios que puede dar el LM317 o sacaria mas?
> ¿Si le pidieramos mas de 1.5 Amperios el regulador se quemaria por exceso de consumo, o simplemente se autoprotejeria??
> Esque yo creo que para poder regular los 24V con 10A seria imposibre, ya que 24x10= 240Watios de consumo para el LM 317 que solo proporciona 1.5A. Serian necesarios un monton de reguladores en paralelo para disipar esa potencia.



No soy especialista, pero por lo que podido leer en todos los post, al sumar los voltajes tambien sumas amperaje, cada cual con sus amperios, 12 voltios saca X , 24 X y asi sucesivamente.


----------



## Introtuning

vrpons dijo:


> ¿Que corriente proporcionaria la fuente regulada?
> ¿Sacaria los 1.5Amperios que puede dar el LM317 o sacaria mas?



Te daria lo maximo que soporta el 317.
Yo puse un LM338 y llego a los 5A.Busca uno que se acerque e los 10A.



Kenzox13 dijo:


> sumas amperaje, cada cual con sus amperios, 12 voltios saca X , 24 X y asi sucesivamente.



MMMMM Nop.Los voltajes de las salidas fijas si se suman como ya se comento.
Los Ampers es cierto que cada salida tiene su valor.Pero no se suman.El valor lo da la fuente con menor Amperaje.No se suman.


----------



## Kenzox13

ASi es, gracias, como comente no soy experto pero me gusta y poco a poco intento aprender, es cierto que el voltaje se suma pero no los amperios, gracias por puntuarlo


----------



## vrpons

Mi intencion es empezar ha hacer el esquema para la fuente, y queria completarla a la salida con un circuito regulador de tension y con otro circuito limitador de corriente.
¿En que orden los tendria que poner?
¿Tendria que regular la tension que sale del tensformador y ya una vez obtenida mi tension deseada limitarle la corriente que le entregue al circuito?
¿O primero tendria que limitar la corriente a la salida del transformador y ya luego regularte la tension?

Yo creo que seria de la primera forma, pero tengo mis dudas. ¿Vosotros que pensais?

Gracias


----------



## adrianibus

Hola. La verdad es que este proyecto me parece espectacular. El asunto es que yo tengo en casa *dos fuentes AT* y no ATX ¿alguno sabe cómo las puedo combinar para hacerme una fuente regulable? Busqué por Internet y por el momento no encontré a nadie que haya intentado con fuentes AT ¿se puede o el proyecto de _mnicolau_ sólo sirve con fuentes ATX?


----------



## vrpons

Este proyecto se puede hacer con fuentes ATX y AT.
La unica diferencia que te vas a encontrar en las at es que tienen interruptor de alimentacion, lo que para ti es mejor porque te ahorras hacer el tipico puente.
La otra diferencia es que tu no tendras la tension de +3.3V ya que solo la incorporan las ATX.


Y o tengo otra pregunta, ha ver si alguien me ayuda a mi:
Mi intencion es empezar ha hacer el esquema para la fuente, y queria completarla a la salida con un circuito regulador de tension y con otro circuito limitador de corriente.
¿En que orden los tendria que poner?
¿Tendria que regular la tension que sale del tensformador y ya una vez obtenida mi tension deseada limitarle la corriente que le entregue al circuito?
¿O primero tendria que limitar la corriente a la salida del transformador y ya luego regularte la tension?

Yo creo que seria de la primera forma, pero tengo mis dudas. ¿Vosotros que pensais?

Gracias


----------



## miguelangel12

buenas amigos del foro, muy bonica tu fuente mnucolau muchas gracias.
dos dudas:
1) puede ser con una fuente atx de 400 ó 500 watts.
2) no entien sobre la conexion de los cables para la fuente fija.
de ante mano muchas gracias.


----------



## bebeto

adrianibus dijo:


> Hola. La verdad es que este proyecto me parece espectacular. El asunto es que yo tengo en casa *dos fuentes AT* y no ATX ¿alguno sabe cómo las puedo combinar para hacerme una fuente regulable? Busqué por Internet y por el momento no encontré a nadie que haya intentado con fuentes AT ¿se puede o el proyecto de _mnicolau_ sólo sirve con fuentes ATX?


 
No importa si es ATX o AT, yo tengo funcionando una AT en serie con una ATX

Suertee


----------



## vrpons

Mi intencion es empezar ha hacer el esquema para la fuente, y queria completarla a la salida con un circuito regulador de tension y con otro circuito limitador de corriente.
¿En que orden los tendria que poner?
¿Tendria que regular la tension que sale del tensformador y ya una vez obtenida mi tension deseada limitarle la corriente que le entregue al circuito?
¿O primero tendria que limitar la corriente a la salida del transformador y ya luego regularte la tension?

Yo creo que seria de la primera forma, pero tengo mis dudas. ¿Vosotros que pensais?

Gracias


----------



## jefer1115

SALUDOS. compañero he armado mi voltimetro con el 7107 utilizando el esquema del datasheet y en el simulador funciona perfectamente pero en mi protoboard siempre esta oscilando. osea sin ninguna entrada a medir, esta siempre moviendose entre 0 y 1. y por ejemplo le conecto una bateria de 9 voltios (logicamente ya le he instalado el divisor de voltaje para convertirlo a mV) y este siempre esta oscilando entre 7, 8 y 9 V. entonces quisiera saber como hiciera para que me diera el valor exacto. he leido en algunos sitios que el potenciometro debe estar ajustado de tal forma que entre 35 y 36 tenga 100mV. ya lo he hecho. entonces ojala puedan ayudarme. tambien le he instalado una fuente dual de voltaje +5 y -5. y el punto 0 comun en el pin 21(GND). gracias. y de nuevo espero me puedan ayudar porque es un proyecto de final de semestre de la universidad!


----------



## krolinaek

y el esquematico del proyecto???


----------



## jefer1115

tengo exactamente esto: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





asi esta en el proteus y funciona perfectamente.


----------



## bebeto

jefer1115 dijo:


> SALUDOS. compañero he armado mi voltimetro con el 7107 utilizando el esquema del datasheet y en el simulador funciona perfectamente pero en mi protoboard siempre esta oscilando. osea sin ninguna entrada a medir, esta siempre moviendose entre 0 y 1. y por ejemplo le conecto una bateria de 9 voltios (logicamente ya le he instalado el divisor de voltaje para convertirlo a mV) y este siempre esta oscilando entre 7, 8 y 9 V. entonces quisiera saber como hiciera para que me diera el valor exacto. he leido en algunos sitios que el potenciometro debe estar ajustado de tal forma que entre 35 y 36 tenga 100mV. ya lo he hecho. entonces ojala puedan ayudarme. tambien le he instalado una fuente dual de voltaje +5 y -5. y el punto 0 comun en el pin 21(GND). gracias. y de nuevo espero me puedan ayudar porque es un proyecto de final de semestre de la universidad!


 
Pude ser ruido que se mete por la protoboard... Probá de hacerlo en una placa


----------



## jefer1115

gracias amigo.. la verdad es que ya estoy trabajando en la placa para probar. saludos y de nuevo muchas gracias. en cuanto lo tenga les informare como me fue.


----------



## vrpons

El precio del ICL 7107 es muy elevado??


----------



## jefer1115

aqui en colombia lo he conseguido y me ha costado 10mil pesos colombianos que si lo pasaramos a euros seria como unos 3 o 4 euros. osea, no es muy costoso


----------



## niicolas

Hola, una consulta, las fuentes debes ser perfectamente iguales (marca, potencia, etc.)? Gracias Saludos.


----------



## bebeto

niicolas dijo:


> Hola, una consulta, las fuentes debes ser perfectamente iguales (marca, potencia, etc.)? Gracias Saludos.


 
No.. puden ser de diferente marca y potencia

Lo que si... La potencia máxima de la fuente será, la que pueda entregar la menor de las fuentes.
Ejemplo:  Si tengo una fuente de 250W en serie con una de 450W, la potencia máxima que le puedo sacar a esa serie será 250W.


----------



## kilermenjose

Buenas.. En los ultimos dias he usado bastantes la fuente, para probar unas pequeñas bombillas de las luces navideñas. Y de repente la parte regulable dejo de funcionar, el voltimeteo marcaba 0.03(media con el tester y marcaba lo mismo) y el potenciometro no servia(giraba para uno u otro lado y Nada).. Luego de algunos SUTILES golpecitos a la fuente volvio a la normalidad, pero igual durante todo el dia se la paso con ese problema. Que pudo haber pasado con el regulador? A mi parecer es el LM, pero que opinan ustedes?

Saludos!


----------



## Introtuning

Con golpesitos medio raro que ande un encapsulado.Revisa todas las conecciones.
y las pistas


----------



## kilermenjose

Introtuning dijo:


> Con golpesitos medio raro que ande un encapsulado.Revisa todas las conecciones.
> y las pistas



Ya he revisado todo y lo que creo que esta malo, es el potenciometro.. De todas manera mañana compro uno nuevo, cambio y comentoa  ver..

Saludos!


----------



## jefer1115

creo que tambien puede ser un mal contacto!

una pregunta compañeros. para hacer funcionar el icl7107 es obligatoria que tenga el +5v y el -5v o solo con el positivo me puede funcionar?


----------



## GodSaveMetal

Disculpen mi pregunta desde hace tiempo deseo hacer una fuente como esta; yo fabrico pedales de efectos para guitarras eléctricas y cuento con cientos de esquemas y la mayoría están comprobados, muchos por mí y otros por amigos armadores; aquí en PERÚ hay mucho de esas fuentes chatarra (las antíguas y algunas actuales) circulando por ahi; soy neófito en el asunto de reconocer una de otra; alguien me puede dar un alcance de ello? será posible hacerlo con alguna fuente de 386; 486 ; pentium 1 - 2 - 3 o 4?? estoy que me mareo por dios!!! alguien me podrá ayudar ??? lo quiero para 9v a 5A y 18v al mismo amperaje!!! dirán para que tanto!!! es que se forma una cadena de pedalillos (20 o más!!!) interconectados entre sí para hacer una super pedalera de dos cuerpos!!!! (una locura no creen!!) sí así soy yo; algunos de los pedales son tragones de amperaje de 200mA hasta 500mA y van diez en cadena suma simple unos 5A ni  más ni menos!!!


----------



## hummer55

Que tal buenas, antes que nada dejame felicitarte , soy de mexico , me gustan mucho tus proyectos y como diseñas tus circuitos, quisiera terminar esta fuente pero , me conecto mis fuentes en serie y no se encienden , ademas de hacer esto cada fuente debe llevar puenteadas sus switches ? (me refiero a que cada fuente individualmente la prendo conectando el cable verde a cualquier negro, eso lo debo hacer a cada fuente o solo a una)?


----------



## mnicolau

Gracias por el comentario hummer, bienvenido al foro.
Claro, ambas fuentes deben tener sus respectivos switches puenteados. Es decir, un puente entre verde y negro de la primer fuente y, otro puente entre verde y negro de la segunda fuente. Podés utilizar un interruptor bipolar para arrancar ambas fuentes a la vez.

Ojo, el cable negro que hay que tomar en cada caso es el correspondiente a dicha fuente.

GodSaveMetal, uniendo 2 fuentes en serie podrías obtener 8,3[V] (ó 10[V]) y 17[V] con la corriente que deseás. Si las modificás un poco podrías obtener exacto las tensiones que querés, pero no creo que tengas problema con esta mínima diferencia.

Saludos


----------



## GodSaveMetal

No soy especialìsta en fuentes de PC ya tengo dos y creo que son ATX una es la marca ALTRON y tiene la famosa salida de 3.3V serà ATX? còmo la arranco?? de donde saco el cable verde y el negro (HAY MONtòn de negros!!!!) ya ubiquè el ùnico verde; y la otra fuente es de la marca DCW parecen ser las mismas tambièn tiene la famosa salida de 3.3V a 14A; les doy lo que dice una pegatina sobre la fuente (cada una me costò 80 centavos de dollar) +5VDC 30A; +12VDC 14A; -12VDC 1A; -5VDC 0.5A; 3.3VDC 14A; ahora algo màs como hago para sacarle el màximo jugo a esto; necesito regulable hasta 24VDC al màximo amperaje y fijo pa 9VDC??? me pueden dar la mano??? graxias su proyecto es macanudo; todavìa no he preguntado por ese ICL a ver cuanto està en mi paìs!!


----------



## Mastodonte Man

respecto al cable verde puentealo con cualquier cable negro, respecto a lo demas, revisa el primer post, hay loexplican todo bien.


----------



## stalker94

muy buena la fuente  felicitaciones

che me robo el el pcb de la fuente variable para otra fuente puaaAAAAAAa 


che lo unico que le veo malo a tu fuente es que le mesquinaste feo con la refrigeracion estas seguro que un solo cooler te alcansa para 2 fuentes  yo ubiera colocado 2 uno que metiera y el otro que sacara aire  

digamos podrias aver colocado cada cooler bien a la orillita y el enchule y el interruptor en medio   


pero igual te a quedado maravillosa y se ve re profecional parese comprada  +10


saludos y felicitaciones!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mnicolau

stalker94 dijo:


> muy buena la fuente  felicitaciones



Hola, gracias por el comentario stalker.



stalker94 dijo:


> che lo unico que le veo malo a tu fuente es que le mesquinaste feo con la refrigeracion estas seguro que un solo cooler te alcansa para 2 fuentes  yo ubiera colocado 2 uno que metiera y el otro que sacara aire



Sip, muy cierto... De hecho casi quemo la fuente que está alejada del cooler en una ocasión que la cargué bastante, me alcancé a dar cuenta cuando hervían ya los disipadores , pero se salvó por suerte.
Luego de eso tuve que agregar otro cooler del lado de arriba (por dentro del gabinete) metiendo aire y cortar un único círculo para la entrada del aire en lugar de los agujeros más pequeños que le había hecho porque eran bastante ineficientes, y luego tapando con las rejillas que vienen especial para eso. Quedó más linda y ahora sí bien refrigerada.

Saludos


----------



## peppe1958

Hola a todos, antes que nada os felicito por los trabajos que habéis hechos.
He montado el voltímetro, y se me queda con 66.6 y al cabo de un ratito 00.6 y con trimmer no cambia nada.
Os agradeceré vuestra ayuda.
Un saludo a todos

SOLUCIONADO!!!!  
(casi..... ahora el decimal casi nunca para....)


----------



## GodSaveMetal

Al tener dos fuentes ATX (tengo el cable verde!!!) es que la fuente tengo que conectarla a cualquier cable negro y ya funca; lo puedo reemplazar`por un interruptor; pregunta curiosa cada fuente con su interruptor o puedo unir ambos verdes y conectarlos a la tierra común??? o cada verde con su tierra en un toggle switch con 6 patitas; 3 de un lado pa una fuente y las otras tres del otro lado pa la otra fuente??????? eso es una.
Otra la segunda fuente debe ir aislado su tierra del chasis y por ningún motivo nada metálico de esa fuente debe tocar el chasis; servirian los aisladores de plástico pa los mainboards????
Leí por ai que la tierra del medidor (o voltímetro de la fuente) y su +V deben ser de otra fuente; he visto el esquemático y lo sacas de una de las fuentes!!! no corre peligro que se queme??? se que es una pregunta tonta pero *creo y me respondo* que al ver lo que has hecho parece *que no!!!!! *estoy bien o *me perdí????*
Como puedo sacar los 20 voltios a mayor amperaje (10A o +) para luego regularlos a 18V a ese amperaje y utilizar los otros voltajes????
Se puede usar simultaneamente todos los voltajes de esta fuente????
Se que son muchas preguntas; ya tengo casi todo pa ser la fuente y su voltímetro el ICL7107 en mi país es barato 2 dollar gringo y si compras 5 te dan rebaja encima!!! pero como soy caserito me rebajan desde uno!!! los dis plays están a 80 centavos de dollar es una ganga!!! y la fuente me salió ambas por 1,6 dollars!!!
Última y curiosísima pregunta puedo utilizar la cajade ambas fuentes uniéndolas pero siempre teniendo el cuidado de aislar la segunda de tierra y colocar los controles y plug en la parte delantera; pienso poner una tapa delantera en trupán y recubrirlo con autoadhesivo con las indicaciones salidas y un bonito logo!!! a ver si me inspiro!!! gracias por tenerme paciencia y espero sus respuestas e ideas; creanme lo necesito!!!!! soy el pata de los pedalillos pa violas!!!!


----------



## mcaco

Bueno mnicolau, genial tu laburo, subo algunas fotos que pude tomar , solo use el voltimetro porque la fuente ya la tenia. 

http://img690.imageshack.us/i/24012011037.jpg/

http://img121.imageshack.us/i/24012011036.jpg/


----------



## GodSaveMetal

Te felicito se ve muy bien como modular pa cualquier contingencia; buena la idea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## matias_2008

hola, mnicolau con que programa diseñaste el frente?


----------



## mnicolau

Muy bueno ese armado mcaco 

matias_2008, a ese frente lo armé directo con el PCB Wizard, actualmente uso Corel Draw y Front Designer para hacer las escalas circulares.

GodSaveMetal, 
1º no podés unir ambos cables verdes. Como comentás, necesitás un interruptor bipolar, con contactos individuales para encender cada fuente.

2º Si, sirven los aisladores plásticos, o cualquier forma que se te ocurra para que los tornillos no hagan contacto con el plano de masa en la 2º fuente.

3º El voltímetro está alimentado desde las atx y mide la salida regulable del LM317, no hay ningún problema con hacer eso.

4º Para mayor amperaje en la salida regulable vas a tener que armar otro diseño, se puede utilizar un LM317 junto con varios transistores auxiliares de potencia en paralelo para manejar la corriente.

Saludos


----------



## matias_2008

que angula usas en el Front Designer para hacer las escalas circulares?


----------



## mnicolau

matias_2008 dijo:


> que angula usas en el Front Designer para hacer las escalas circulares?



 no recuerdo, unos 300º aprox. Para sacarte la duda colocale una perilla al pote y medí el recorrido.

Saludos


----------



## matias_2008

ok imprimi varios y fui probando y en 300º queda  perfecto


----------



## extrapalapaquetetl

Saludos. Mnicolau Dos preguntas los display que usaste son de anodo comun? y el icl7660 solo lo encuentro con la terminacion "scba" no habra problema? en la hoja de datos no encontre muchas diferencias.


----------



## tatajara

Hola forero
Les hago una pregunta:
Para el regulador, el pote es lineal o logarítmico y de cuantos su homs de ser?

En vez de diodos 1n4004 le puedo poner 1n4007, por que busque y no tengo, entonces busque sus datasheets y dicen lo mismo ?

Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

extrapalapaquetetl dijo:


> Saludos. Mnicolau Dos preguntas los display que usaste son de anodo comun? y el icl7660 solo lo encuentro con la terminacion "scba" no habra problema? en la hoja de datos no encontre muchas diferencias.



Hola extra, así es, son displays de ánodo común, deben ser de ese tipo. No hay problema con el ICL7660 "scba"

Tatajara, el pote debe ser lineal y de 5[KΩ]. El diodo puede ser 1N4007.

Saludos


----------



## tatajara

Gracias mariano
Recién estuve viendo y le voy a poner el lm338 en vez del lm317, pero tengo una duda el lm338 dice 5A, me los brinda los 5 Amper con la alimentación que yo le doy?

Y también vi que introtuning le puso dos potes en serie, que obtener con dos pote, un mejor regulado?

a pregunte en la tienda de electronica y me dijeron que tienen el icl7106 no el 07, sera lo mismo ?
Saludos y gracias


----------



## mnicolau

tatajara dijo:


> Gracias mariano
> Recién estuve viendo y le voy a poner el lm338 en vez del lm317, pero tengo una duda el lm338 dice 5A, me los brinda los 5 Amper con la alimentación que yo le doy?



De nada.. las fuentes de PC entregan más de 5[A] así que te va a servir el LM338 (vas a tener que colocar un disipador adecuado).



tatajara dijo:


> Y también vi que introtuning le puso dos potes en serie, que obtener con dos pote, un mejor regulado?



Claro, pensá que podés colocar 2 potes en serie, uno de 5[KΩ] y otro más chico, 1[KΩ] o tal vez algo menos. Con el pote grande hacés el ajuste grueso y con el chico, el ajuste fino.



tatajara dijo:


> a pregunte en la tienda de electronica y me dijeron que tienen el icl7106 no el 07, sera lo mismo ?
> Saludos y gracias



Lo primero que tenés que hacer es buscar su datasheet para investigar de qué se trata. Si hacés eso, lo primero que vas a encontrar es que el ICL7106 maneja display LCD en lugar de displays de 7 segmentos, con lo cual no te va a servir para el pcb que subí.

Saludos


----------



## 10595

Hola!
Estoy a punto de armar el amperimetro de bebeto.
Quería consultar a ver si alguien ya lo ha armado y saber su experiencia( si funciona, bien, mal ,casi, algo que deba tener en cuenta).
Gracias!


----------



## Introtuning

yo hice uno y revise el de bebeto y estaba talcual el datasheet.para mas seguridad bajalo y revisalo con el esquema.Tatajara esta por armarlo.Ponete en contacto con el y preguntale que tal le fue.


----------



## tatajara

Mira yo le pegue una revisada al pcb y parece estar bien
pero todabia no lo arme
Saludos


----------



## 10595

Ok, gracias por responder!
Después les cuento si funciona


----------



## delta825

Hola,mariano si sos tan amable de indicarme donde descargar el FRONT DESIGNER te agradesco y donde veo el circuito ( no el pcb) de la funte con lm317,saludos jorge


----------



## mnicolau

delta825 dijo:


> Hola,mariano si sos tan amable de indicarme donde descargar el FRONT DESIGNER te agradesco y donde veo el circuito ( no el pcb) de la funte con lm317,saludos jorge



Hola Delta, en este sitio podés encontar una versión demo:

http://www.abacom-online.de/uk/html/frontdesigner.html

Como verás no es un software "Free" .

El circuito del LM317 lo encontrás en la hoja de datos, no tiene ninguna diferencia.

Saludos


----------



## GodSaveMetal

mnicolau dijo:


> Muy bueno ese armado mcaco
> 
> matias_2008, a ese frente lo armé directo con el PCB Wizard, actualmente uso Corel Draw y Front Designer para hacer las escalas circulares.
> 
> GodSaveMetal,
> 1º no podés unir ambos cables verdes. Como comentás, necesitás un interruptor bipolar, con contactos individuales para encender cada fuente.
> 
> 2º Si, sirven los aisladores plásticos, o cualquier forma que se te ocurra para que los tornillos no hagan contacto con el plano de masa en la 2º fuente.
> 
> 3º El voltímetro está alimentado desde las atx y mide la salida regulable del LM317, no hay ningún problema con hacer eso.
> 
> 4º Para mayor amperaje en la salida regulable vas a tener que armar otro diseño, se puede utilizar un LM317 junto con varios transistores auxiliares de potencia en paralelo para manejar la corriente.
> 
> Saludos



Entendí bien las 3 primeras mi amigo mnicolau!! pero en la 4º necesito algo de ayuda ! tendrías porfavor una guía para hacerme una salida regulable al máximo amperaje?  gracias mil!!


----------



## Introtuning

GodSaveMetal dijo:


> tendrías porfavor una guía para hacerme una salida regulable al máximo amperaje?  gracias mil!!



Y un cafesito con medialunas tambien???jajajaja

Primero tenes que saber cuanto es lo maximo que entrega tus fuentes en serie,siempre condicionado por la fuente de menor valor,luego busca en el foro una fuente regulable que banque esa corriente.no es dificil.Yo solo le cambie el 317 por un 338 y me da 5A.


----------



## GodSaveMetal

Introtuning dijo:


> Y un cafesito con medialunas tambien???jajajaja
> 
> Primero tenes que saber cuanto es lo maximo que entrega tus fuentes en serie,siempre condicionado por la fuente de menor valor,luego busca en el foro una fuente regulable que banque esa corriente.no es dificil.Yo solo le cambie el 317 por un 338 y me da 5A.



Las dos fuentes son ATX idénticas! las quiero para probar pedales en serie como unos 20 o 30!! por eso necesito el máximo amperaje!! porfa me podés ayudar?


----------



## Introtuning

Me parece que no entendiste mi respuesta/pregunta.si no das el dato de cuanto A tira la serie de las dos fuentes no podemos empezar amigo.


----------



## GodSaveMetal

En la tapa dice esto en las dos:
+5VDC   30A
+12VDC 14A
-12VDC   1A
-5VDC   0.5A
3,3VDC  14A
VSD      1.5A

En ambas aunque son de marca diferente una es ALTRON  y la otra es DCW en ambas además dice MODEL: CTX-300WN en la DCW y MODEL:CTX300WCE+P4 en la ALTRON


----------



## Introtuning

Aca tenes una de 15 A.agregando mas Transistores de potencias subis el valor creo.Esto era lo que mariano queria que VOS hicieras.es el esquema con el LM317 con los transistores en paralelo como te comento en el punto 4

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/instlab/fte15a/index.htm


----------



## GodSaveMetal

Introtuning dijo:


> Aca tenes una de 15 A.agregando mas Transistores de potencias subis el valor creo.Esto era lo que mariano queria que VOS hicieras.es el esquema con el LM317 con los transistores en paralelo como te comento en el punto 4
> 
> http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/instlab/fte15a/index.htm



gracias amigo esto es lo que buscaba, muchas gracias son uds. muy atentos espero tenerlo dentro de unos meses porque todavía estoy con busca de empleo y solo tengo para ser el básico con su voltímetro; de todas formas gracias se pasaron!


----------



## polidromon

Hola soy nuevo en el foro y me gustaria saber de cuanto son los capacitores electroliticos del voltimetro de mnicolau si dice la capacitancia pero no el voltaje que maneja xxuF pero que voltaje.Por su pronta respuesta Gracias.


----------



## juan martin

por favor estoy intentando armar el Voltimetro de Cheyo  y no  me queda bien !!! he leido todo el foro pero no encuentro mi problema, muchas gracias !!!!!!


----------



## Mastodonte Man

mm oye juan martin y que te parece si dices que problemas hay 
SALUDOS!!!


----------



## juan martin

Hola gracias por responder.  mirá cuando lo conecto, la pantalla se pone a 000 y  páreciera que esta todo  ok, pero  cuando  pongo  puntas para medir tension, los numeros varian  mmucho  y no se lee nada concreto, y  tampoco  se enciende el display central Horizontal (supongamos que el N°8 tiene tres Led Horizontales, bueno  el del centro no enciende en  ninuno de los 3 displays), creo que Cheyo  lo ha armado correctamente y  funciona a la perfeccion asi que voy a probar nuevamente. 

PD  los PCB los envie a  hacer a una fabrica especializada en eso, asi que estan Perfectos. !!!! GRACIAS !!!


----------



## 10595

Hola, les quería preguntar si conocen algún lugar donde pueda conseguir un gabinete para este proyecto, vi muchísimos pero ninguno con la medida que requiero.
Zona: Buenos Aires, preferentemente Capital federal
Gracias!


----------



## J2C

10595

Sobre la calle Paraná entre Gral. Perón (ex Cangallo) y Av. Corrientes hay varios locales y el de una fabrica de gabinetes pero son todos de medidas estandares.

Para medidas especiales ó a criterio del comprador deberas buscar alguien que te lo fabrique.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## rublar

Hola Mariano!!!

                    Mi nombre es Daniel y soy de la ciudad de azul prov de buenos aires.

                    Te cuento que acabo de fabricar el voltimetro que publicaste con el icl 7107 y realmente me sorprendio lo bien que funciona.

                    Por tal motivo quiero ir un poco mas alla y transformarlo en un termometro.
                    La idea es ponerle a la entrada un lm35 que funciona de la siguiente manera

tension de salida 100 mv .... 10°C
tencion de salida 500 mv ... 50 °c  etc, etc.


                    El tema seria  llevar el fondo de escala de este voltimetro a 2000 mv ( 200 °C) y usar el lm en cuestion.

podrias vos ayudarme diciendome como adaptarlo ... seguramente necesito otro display mas y reformar las resistencias de 1meg y 1k.

                                   Un Abrazo ... Daniel


----------



## mnicolau

rublar dijo:


> El tema seria  llevar el fondo de escala de este voltimetro a 2000 mv ( 200 °C) y usar el lm en cuestion.
> l



Hola Daniel, bienvenido al foro...

En el datasheet tenés un esquema que te permite aumentar el alcance a 2[V] simplemente cambiando el valor de algunos componentes, con eso ya solucionarías el problema y te evitarías el error que introduce el divisor resistivo:



No necesitarías otro display, salvo que quieras medir temperaturas superiores a 100[ºC].

Saludos


----------



## beto3574

hola alguno de ustedes sabe cual es la referencia del regulador de voltaje variable para 5 amperios pero voltaje negativo??? ya lei anteriormente en el foro que el positivo es el 338 gracias y saludos¡¡¡


----------



## rublar

Muchisimas gracias mariano!!!

                                       Otra consulta en cuanto al voltimetro .... es normal que el 7805 tome bastante temperatura??

                                       No corre riesgo de quemarse?? el tuyo tambien calienta??


                                              Gracias nuevamente un abrazo!!


----------



## Introtuning

En mi caso no se calienta.si es mucha la temperatura prueva con un disipador pequeño.sino tendras que poner un 7809 antes del 7805.
Estarias bajando de 12v a 9v y recien a partir de los 9v sacar 5v.prueva con el disipador.bas a tener que cambiar la posicion del 7805 y poner uun cablesito del pin out a la placa.


----------



## jhonson

Oye viejo.. muy buena esa fuente... pero podrias compartir el esquema de las dos fuentes porfa.... te agradeceria!!.....

PD: El PCB de las dos fuentes y de la fuente regulable!!....


----------



## kilermenjose

jhonson dijo:


> PD: El PCB de las dos fuentes y de la fuente regulable!!....



Las dos Fuente que utilizan son Fuentes de Pc, el PCB de la fuente regulable y todo el esquema de las conexiones estan en el primer mensaje...

Saludos!


----------



## jhonson

mmm... ok gracias kilermenjose... pero para la conexion de todos los "bloques" por decirlo asi, no tendran el esquema final?


----------



## Introtuning

mmmmmm bloques???te referis a la coneccion de las dos fuentes???Ya esta mas que explicado.lee bien el primer post.se conecta la rama de 12v de la primera fuente a la masa de la segunda fuente.y la masa de la segunda fuente aislada del chasis.Lee que ya se pregunto mucho eso y como es la coneccion.tambien lo de como serian las salidas y con cuanto A cada salida.esta todo en los primeros post
.


----------



## beat32

Estoy empezando en esto y créanme para mi ya es un grandísimo logro tener mi fuente funcionando, ahora aqui dejo mis dudas. Tengo mi fuente fija a 5 volts, una variable psotiva con lm317 y una negativa con lm337. Qué debo de hacer, para que un solo display muestre el valor de cada una de mis salidas?. Es decir, enciendo mi salida variable positiva me vaya mostrando el valor de ésta, y al apagar esta salida y encender la negativa, esta sea la que se despliegue en los displays. Es tan sencillo como conectar las dos salidas (positiva y negativa) a las entradas de mi display??


----------



## Introtuning

si solo que deverias poner un mini relay con barias salidas.cuando alimentas la salida 1 se alimenta el relay 1 dejando pasar el V a medir al voltimetro.y lo mismo para la salida 2.esto para montar al aire.si quieres algo mas prolijo hay que diseñar algun pcb.
Una perilla con punto medio puede servir.


----------



## nachoramos

Hola, hice una fuente regulable de 1.2v a 35v con una fuente de 12+12 2A. Quería ponerle un voltimetro, cual consideras sencillo y bueno?
Me gustaría mas ponerle uno que funcione con 9v..
Yo vi lo que posteaste que te quedo re bien, quería saber si lo tendrías en .pcb (Pcb Wizard) para poder modificarlo y hacerlo en una 5x5.
El que vos pusiste se alimenta con 12v dc ya que después pasa a 5 y con el otro integrado va a -5. Si yo quiero conectarlo con la fuente tendría que usar punto medio y +12 con un puente de diodos y después 
poner diodos en serie capas unos 5 para que baje a 12v dc? Desde ya muchas gracias y disculpa por mi ignorancia no tengo mucha calle con esto solo tengo 15 años. Desde ya gracias y saludos.








 (Por las dudas)..


----------



## tatajara

Hola gente
Estos días que estuve un poco más aliviado, me puse a terminar el gabinete de la fuente. El gabinete por dentro esta todo soldado con soldadura de alambre que tengo en casa 
Quedo bastante bien no? 
Bueno en fin las fotos de como va quedando
Saludos y gracias a introtuning por dejar que le copie su diseño del gabinete 
tatajara


----------



## jksnatchers

Hola tengo unas dudas espero que me ayudes. la entrada de Vm es para el voltaje de la fuente verdad ahi se introduce, y tus displays son de anodo comun??


----------



## Electronec

tatajara dijo:


> .......
> Quedo bastante bien no?
> Bueno en fin las fotos de como va quedando



Está quedando chula tu Fuente compi, esperamos mas fotos.

A ver si termino la mia 

Saludos.


----------



## tatajara

Gracias electronec 
Cuando adelante mas las subo jeje
Vamos yo también quiero ver fotos de la tuya 
Saludos


----------



## calavacin

hola yo me he hecho una fija con la fuente del pc y quireo acerla regulable, mi pregunta es que con la salida de +12v sin montar dos en serie como lo haces tu, ¿le puedo poner esa fuente que tienes en la foto, la Fuente regulable con LM317T con esos mismos componentes ? garcias.

alguien save de cuanto tiene que ser el potencimetro para el circuito de fuente regulable, porque he estado mirando y no lo pone, y me he comprado los componentes y solo me falta eso. saludos....

ya se que el potencimetro es de 5k este me sirbira pararegula una sola fuente de 12

hola aver si me podeis alluda he echo el circuito de la fuente regulable pero no me ba no se si es porque la he montado con una solo fuente en bede de dos en derie si me pudierais dar una mano. gracias


----------



## Introtuning

No es necesario que sean dos fuentes en serie.Lo que tu tienes es una entrada y una salida.si pones 12 en la entrada regularas de 1.2V hasta 11.5 o 12v.No interesa si son dos o una.Lo que si no se como sera de fino el ajuste.de ultima has como yo que le coloque un pote para regulación fina aparte del ya puesto.osea dos potenciometros.

Pon fotos de tu pcb de la fuente regulable sino no podremos ayudarte.


----------



## calavacin

hola introtuning gracias por contestar, aber la fuente ya me funciona pero solo me deja regular un voltaje de +1.2v a + 3.6v, esta connectada a la salida de + 12 cable amarillo,negro.el circuito pcb es el del tutorial con los mismos componentes , ahunque hay alguno que baria un poco como el potencimetro que es de 470 ohmio y no de 500 como pone en el tuto, y los ceramicos y la resistencia tanpoco son esactos del todo, no se si sera de eso

puede se por culpa de los condensadores ceramicos? poque ahora que ma fijo son de 5 k y no de 100 nf como se ve en el tutorial, y otra cosa me pregunto si no tendria que ser de menor valor el potencimetro


----------



## Felsup

Hola calavacin, perdon que me meta, fijate que me paso lo mismo pero lo que me di cuenta es de que el potenciómetro tiene que ser de un 1kohm y segundo lo de los capacitores también influye entonces pues si tendrías que poner el de 100nf. No te preocupes si no te sale que es de estarle ajustando detallitos te digo porque yo tenía el mismo problema.


----------



## calavacin

felsup muchas gracias por tu respuesta tan rapida, esta misma tarde ire y comprare los capacitores  y el potencimetro en otra tienda. gracias ya comentare si me funca o no...

bueno le he cambiado los capacitores y nada y al cambiarle el potencimetro por otro de 1 k ohmio me coje como maximo 6.7v, la cosa a mejorado, por lo que deduzco que es del potencimetro no se si probar con uno de 1,6k o mayor.


----------



## Felsup

Bueno como dices ya fue un progreso, y pues como dices prueba con un potenciómetro de mayor resistencia pero te recomiendo que te vayas por 2kohms o por 2.5kohms haber que tal queda, si se acerca más al voltaje que tu quieres por ejemplo 10volts ya por último le puedes agregar al principio un condensador un poco más grande de 220uf o 470uf. Pero bueno tu ve viendo haber como te va quedando.


----------



## KarlosDC23

MMmm, revisa bien tus conexiones. Puede que un camino este haciendo
una mala conexion. Tambien revisa bien tus reguladores, si los conectaste mal
la primera vez pueden que se hallan quemado internamente.

saludos!


----------



## calavacin

bueno al fimal le he puesto uno de 2k2 y me funciona bastante bien me coje 11.5v por lo que el problema lo tengo resuelto, mucha gracias a todos los que me abeis contestado.


----------



## Felsup

De nada y que bueno que por fin te funciono y cuando quieras aqui estamos para ayudarte


----------



## KarlosDC23

Que bueno que te halla funcionado 
saludos!!


----------



## calavacin

hola de nuevo, me he estado mirando el voltimetro y lo voy a acer,tengo una pequeña duda, este voltimetro funcionara igual en la fuente en serie como en la fuente de pc sola de 12v,lo pregunto por si tubiera que cambiar algun componente del circuito. y gracias de nuevo a los que estais en este foro alludando a la gente como yo que tenemos algunas dudas o alguno que otro problemilla.


----------



## Introtuning

Es un simple voltimetro no importa donde lo coloques.mientras tenga la alimentación adecuada de 12v o directamente +-5v funciona.y claro que la escala a medir sea la preparada en este pcb no???armalo que queda muy bien.y Funciona.Saludos.


----------



## KarlosDC23

Si se puede, siempre y cuando no le cambies
alguno que otro parametro en el pcb jaja

saludos!!!


----------



## calavacin

hola tengo otra duda, es sobre los displays del voltimetro, en la tienda me preguntan si son anodo o catodo, porque los de la serie sa56 no los encuentro.


----------



## Electronec

calavacin dijo:


> hola tengo otra duda, es sobre los displays del voltimetro, en la tienda me preguntan si son anodo o catodo, porque los de la serie sa56 no los encuentro.



Tienen que ser de ánodo común.

Saludos.


----------



## calavacin

ok muchas gracias por tu ayuda.


----------



## aldaris565

Bueno para apoyar con "algo" en este tema, hice un simple Voltimetro con un pic 16f877a, el cual mostrará el voltaje en una pantalla LCD 16X2. Adjunto el ckto, el archivo en proteus y el archivo .hex. El voltaje de alimentación del pic se pueden sacar de los 5v que entrega la fuente.. los pines del pic 11 y 32  son para Vcc (5V) y el los pines 12 y 31 son para GND.. El gnd es el mismo para la fuente como para el pic. En el ckto coloqué una fuente para hacer la prueba, en lugar de esa fuente iría la salida de la fuente regulada con el LM317T, repito las tierras son las mismas para todo


----------



## calavacin

hola gracias por vuestra ayuda he hecho el voltimetro y me va perfecto, al principio un  poco de susto porque no me funcionaba, pero era cosa de regular el preset, solo me falta comprar una caja para la fuente porque lo tengo todo montado en la caja de fuente de pc que es pequeña y no me cabe el voltimetro, gracias y hasta otra...


----------



## KarlosDC23

Que bueno que te halla funcionado 
saludos!!


----------



## rodrigoalbina89

Consulta necesito calibra el voltimetro lo pude llegara calibrar ejemplo medi una pila de 9 volt con el tester me dio 8,6 se encontraba descargada luego la conecte alvoltimetro y me midio todo ok luego conecte una pila descargada y me dio 0,2 volt ok pero al momento de conectar el voltimetro con una fuente regulable que hecho yo mismo que varia de 1,25 a 15 voltios no me midio y me empezo a arrojar valores errroneos
la cosa que no puedo calibrar el voltimetro????
una ayudatida de antemano muchas gracias


----------



## aldaris565

Bueno aquí mi fuente al fin terminada jeje ... bno la arme solo con 1 fuente de PC, usando 2 GND claro... bueno hasta ahora anda bien ... probe hasta 10A  de los +12V y si me anda re bien la fuente  .. aki dejo unas fotos.. el chasis si me quedo bien feo.. no sirvo para pintor hahaha y los huecos me quedaron pequeños.. asi que solo puse el +12 0 -12 , +24 0 y la regulable... el +5 0 si no lo puse...talvez cuando este con ganas de pelearme con las borneras lo haga


----------



## SERGIOD

Hola Mariano te felicito por tu proyecto es versatil y practico y sobretodo es alg que todos los tecnicos deberiamos armar para muchas cosas se nesecita una fuente
lamentablemente siempre me falta un poco de dinero por lo que no se si pudiera armarlo
pero tu idea es buena y otraves te felicito, como quien dice hay muchas personas pensando lo mismo pero tu la piensas y la haces esa es tu ventaja hay muchos que quisieron harmarla hasta me incluyo aunque no con salida digital pero al final tu lo hiciste `primero no esuq le quitaste nada a nadie


----------



## ruse85

DE casualidad alguien tiene el esquematico y el pcb en protel de esta fuente que pudiera proporcionarme.
se los voy agradecer mucha.
http://www.microsyl.com/index.php/2010/03/31/bench-power-supply-0-25v-0-5amp/


----------



## hummer55

Hola que tal buenos dias de nuevo molestando pero ahora es respecto a la fuente variable , si la hago con el lm338 tendria que cambiar tambien los diodos por unos de 6A ?Quiero ponerme manos a la obra con esta fuente y al fin poder terminarla.


----------



## J2C

Ruse85

El esquemático que solicitas se encuentra en es esa misma página!!, has preguntado como si fueras a la Farmacia a pedir Circuitos Integrados.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## KarlosDC23

Hola terremoto3
Como lo mencionaste, se debe cambiar los diodos por otros
que aguanten mayor amperaje. Cada rectificador soporta una
cierta cantidad de corriente.


----------



## hummer55

lo que pasa es que he visto la hoja de datos y viene el mismo modelo de los diodos implementado junto al LM338P, dice que son de proteccion , aun asi tengo esta duda, aqui les dejo el datasheet para que lo vean y juzguen viene en la pagina 6.Gracias.

http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheets/208/49610_DS.pdf


----------



## mnicolau

No hace falta cambiar esos 2 diodos hummer, son para descargar los capacitores nomás así que van los mismos de 1[A].

Saludos


----------



## Homer96

Perdonad por la pregunta,

Tenia pensado hacer un circuito limitador entre la Fuente y mis ProtoBoards ...
seria posible hacer un limitador de voltaje, por ejemplo a 5 V que si entregase este voltage o menor activase un rele y si no lo dejara activar ? (Con esto permitiria pasar o no el voltaje principal para la protoboard)

He estado pensando en poner un Zener de 5.1V y un BC547 por ejemplo y unas resistencias para ajustarlo y un led que me indicaria si es voltaje ok o no.

Al hacer simulaciones con LT Spice con voltajes desde (0-24), me sale un Amperaje negativo para voltajes de (5.2-24 V) (fuera del rango que me interesa), esto implicaria que las resistencias por donde circula esa corriente deben de ser de I*V -> -50mA*24V=1200 mW ????

Es decir para saber el Vataje de las resistencias implicadas deberia multiplicar esa corriente negativa con valor absoluto? o al ser corriente negativa la podria considerar 0 ?

Perdonad por las molestias ...


----------



## SERGIOD

Hola mariano y que dices sobre hacer la fuente con solo una y no con dos como tu hiciste?
PD. Bajo presupuesto


----------



## Introtuning

Sergiod  ya se pregunto eso y se respondí.
Lo de usar dos fuentes fue solo por obtener una tencion mayor a 12v que es lo que entrega una sola fuente como máximo.se pusieron 2 en serie para obtener 24V.recordemos que fue solo para reciclar dos fuentes de pc.
Tu puedes poner la fuente que quieras o tengas a mano.una o dos en serie.lo importante es que conectes bien todo a la ragulable y al voltimetro y a su bes que el maximo de tencion sea un valor entre el rango de medición de este voltimetro..Un saludo


----------



## SERGIOD

Puede estar bien lo q dices pero si miras bien hay barias ramas de 12 voltios mariano las junta todas en una y de ahi saca solo 12v asea de una sola fuente y asi hace lo mismo con la otra pero si yo en ves que lo una to sa dos de ahi puedo obtener los 24v


----------



## Introtuning

Se puede obtener 24V alimentando con +-12 pero estas condicionado a la corriente que entrega la rama de -12.
Lo que dices de que mariano une todos las salidas de 12v es solo una cuestión de sección del conductor.Es mas fácil unirlos todos a tener que sacarlos todos y poner un cable de mayor sección.Pero los 12v son 12v no son mágicos.por mas que los unas sigue siendo 12
Y no se si modificando la fuente puedas llegar a 24v a partir de 0v y 12v de la misma. desconozco eso.
Expresa mejor lo que quieres hacer pues tu consulta era hacer la fuente con solo una atx.en ningún momento mencionaste lo de obtener 24V con una sola fuente de pc.

Un consejo sin ofender,trata de escribir mas normal,con comas y sin abrebiar pues asi sera mas facil entenderte.


----------



## mikeekim

Para los que querian montar un amperimetro con el ICL7107 en la misma fuente como este: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

Fijaos que las entradas de los bornes a medir y fuente son incorrectos, las polaridades de entrada estan invertidas y si lo haceis tal y como viene en el esquema os cargareis el icl como en mi caso ademas de quemar la conexion desde la fuente al amperimetro, os lo digo porque acabo de montar el amperimetro en la proto y he podido encenderme un pitillo con el cocodrilo al rojo vivo tras conectar todo y no revisar el esquema sin ponerle sentido comun a la conexion realizada, asi que he aplicado unas modificaciones que me han dado resultados excelentes, el shunt de 0.01ohm lo he calibrado con el unifilar interior de un cable de antena de 0.81 mm diametro (AWG20) dandome 30.5cm (31.5cm si sumamos 5mm para cada borne de soldadura) segun tabla AWG, porque no he podido encontrar otro tipo de cable rigido, dado que el amperaje a medir en la escala de 200mA es muy bajo se puede colocar una resistencia variable de 10 ohm 25 vueltas ya que de 1 ohm va a ser dificil encontrarlo, y para medir escalas superiores a 2A no exceder el tiempo de medicion en 15 segundos por posible fusion del shunt, para la calibracion es muy sencillo, primero medimos el amperaje de cualquier circuito con un tester de buena calidad para tener una referencia mas o menos exacta, en nuestro amperimetro se coloca la resistencia de 0.1ohm/5W  calibramos el voltaje de las patillas 35 y 36 a 100mv girando la resistencia variable de 10k y observamos el amperaje que muestran los displays, si la medicion es erronea volvemos a girar la resistencia variable de las patillas 35 y 36 del ICL hasta observar en los displays el mismo amperaje que nos dio el tester, ahora solo tenemos que seleccionar la escala de 200mA y girar la resistencia multivuelta de 10 Ohm hasta que nuestro amperimetro marque el amperaje que nos dio el tester pero esta vez con un digito mas, es decir: si en la escala de 2A lo ajustamos a 130mA y los displays mostraban X130 ahora en la escala de 200mA los displays deben mostrar 1300 (la X es por el primer display apagado que solo muestra apagado negativo y 1). 
Para la seleccion de escalas asi como on/off del amperimetro es muy sencillo colocar un selector de 2 circuitos y 4 posiciones, en uno de los circuitos del selector va la escala de amperaje y en el otro circuito del selector va el decimal que se desplazara al mismo tiempo que seleccionamos escala.
En la imagen adjunta os muestro los cambios realizados sobre la base del amperimetro anterior para obtener buenos resultados.






Saludos.


----------



## Introtuning

Muchas gracias Mikeekim por esto.yo hice mi propio pcb de ese esquema y queme el icl.ahora con esta aclaración se porque fue.
gracias.espero terminarlo.un saludo.


----------



## Norberto Jorge Larrosa

Como se lograria unir las dos fuentes de computadora en serie? :S

Disculpen la pregunta, soy algo nuevo en esto


----------



## Introtuning

Norber   tenes la fuente 1 y 2 .  A la rama de 12v+ de la fuente 1  la conectas a la rama de GND (cables negros)  de la fuente 2.A su vez aislas del chasis la fuente 2 pues tenes 12v+ en la masa de la misma.

De la fuente 1 sacas los valores normales de las fuentes atx y de la fuente 2 sacas los  valores normales + 12v.  osea la rama de 5v de la fuente 2 tiene 17v+.pues 5v+12v=17v.

La gnd se toma de la fuente 1.

Tratemos de no preguntar cosas respondidas en las primeras paginas del tema.Espero te sirva la explicación.


----------



## Homer96

Hace tiempo que sigo este hilo y como siempre no para de sorprenderme ... :>

Queria haceros unas preguntas, (he ido mirando desde el principio del hilo pero no he sabido ver si ya lo habiais comentado) ...
1 - Cuanto consume aproximadamente el modulo del Voltimetro (ICL7107 + ICL7660 + 3 Displays 7 Seg) ?
2 - Como se podria averiguar si una fuente AT o ATX es cortocircuitable sin tener que cargartela obligadamente ?
3 - La salida de las fuentes AT o ATX es Regulada y estabilizada o habria que aplicarles un regulador tipo 78xx ? (Me imagino que no haria falta el regulador, pero por si acaso pregunto ...)


Gracias por todo ... seguid asi !!


----------



## tatajara

> 1 - Cuanto consume aproximadamente el modulo del Voltímetro (ICL7107 + ICL7660 + 3 Displays 7 Seg) ?


Mira al consumo del icl y conjunto es mínimo no llegara a un Amper


> 2 - Como se podría averiguar si una fuente AT o ATX es cortocircuitable sin tener que cargártela obligadamente ?


No sé de qué otra forma se podría ver 


> 3 - La salida de las fuentes AT o ATX es Regulada y estabilizada o habría que aplicarles un regulador tipo 78xx ? (Me imagino que no haría falta el regulador, pero por si acaso pregunto ...)


No hace falta poner un regulador a la salida porque creo que ya viene regulada, si me equivoco corríjanme
Saludos tatajara


----------



## tatajara

Hola a todos
Bueno este finde semana me puse jeje y avance un poco con la cosa 
Les dejo unas fotos del gabinete ya pintado y el voltímetro con algunos componentes
El finde semana que viene voy a ver si coloco las fuentes y termino el voltímetro
Saludos


----------



## Holas

Les hago una pregunta , para saber si me pueden refrescar un poco la memoria...; que significaba Vm¿


----------



## Electronec

Holas dijo:


> Les hago una pregunta , para saber si me pueden refrescar un poco la memoria...; que significaba Vm¿



Medición de Voltaje, Voltaje a medir.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Venga Tatajara, que ya va tomando forma, jeje....

Saludos.


----------



## Holas

Pero , si es voltaje a medir , porque tenes otro que dice voltaje positivo y masa? .
Que hay que poner dos salidas de voltaje para ahi?
Es muy caro el integrado en $?¿


----------



## tinchusbest

Homer96 dijo:


> Perdonad por la pregunta,
> 
> Tenia pensado hacer un circuito limitador entre la Fuente y mis ProtoBoards ...
> seria posible hacer un limitador de voltaje, por ejemplo a 5 V que si entregase este voltage o menor activase un rele y si no lo dejara activar ? (Con esto permitiria pasar o no el voltaje principal para la protoboard)
> 
> He estado pensando en poner un Zener de 5.1V y un BC547 por ejemplo y unas resistencias para ajustarlo y un led que me indicaria si es voltaje ok o no.
> 
> Al hacer simulaciones con LT Spice con voltajes desde (0-24), me sale un Amperaje negativo para voltajes de (5.2-24 V) (fuera del rango que me interesa), esto implicaria que las resistencias por donde circula esa corriente deben de ser de I*V -> -50mA*24V=1200 mW ????
> 
> Es decir para saber el Vataje de las resistencias implicadas deberia multiplicar esa corriente negativa con valor absoluto? o al ser corriente negativa la podria considerar 0 ?
> 
> Perdonad por las molestias ...



BUSCA un circuito con (dos)2 LM317 uno para voltaje y otro para amperaje.tambien hay un circuito para los 12V del auto con el lm317 y resistencias fijas que te dan los voltajes fijos.


----------



## Electronec

Holas dijo:


> Pero , si es voltaje a medir , porque tenes otro que dice _*voltaje positivo y masa?*_ .
> Que hay que poner dos salidas de voltaje para ahi?
> Es muy caro el integrado en $?¿



Positivo y masa son la alimentación del voltímetro y Vm es la entrada de la tensión a medir.

En definitiva, si comparamos con un tester, la punta de prueba roja seria Vm y la negra, masa.

Masa es común para la alimentación y para las puntas de prueba.

Deberias de leer tooooodo el post y estos pequeños detalles no te causarian dudas.

Saludos.


----------



## Holas

Pero , aùn no respondistes mis dudas (son las que hay que sacar del mismo circuito al que se le mide el voltaje , hay que sacar dos positivos , y la masa para el circuito . No es asì?


----------



## fliadepepo

mnicolau dijo:


> Les dejo un proyecto que hace rato quería realizar pero por falta de tiempo no había podido. Es una fuente de alimentación fija y regulada utilizando fuentes de PC.
> ...
> Saludos, espero les sea útil



hola! tu proyecto es realmente muy bueno, pero en este momento tengo la necesidad de bajarle un decimal al voltímetro y necesitaría saber como se hace eso.desde ya muchas gracias! y muy buena tu fuente!!!!!!!! impecable aporte al foro no me canso de verla.


----------



## Cacho

Holas dijo:


> Pero , *aùn no respondistes mis dudas* (son las que hay que sacar del mismo circuito al que se le mide el voltaje , hay que sacar dos positivos , y la masa para el circuito . No es asì?


Primero, que no está obligado a responder nada, pero aún así lo hizo:


Electronec dijo:


> Deberias de leer tooooodo el post y estos  pequeños detalles no te causarian dudas.



A leer, que estas cosas las han tratado más de tres veces a lo largo del hilo.

Saludos


----------



## Holas

Cacho , te hago la misma pregunta , estarìa bien si lo conecto , como comentè anteriormente?hay que sacar dos positivos , y la masa para el circuito  desde la fuente?


----------



## J2C

Holas

Cacho te ya te ha respondido: 


Cacho dijo:


> *A leer, que estas cosas las han tratado más de tres veces a lo largo del hilo*.
> Saludos


 
Debes leer el thread ya que tu pregunta se ha respondido muchas veces! en varias de las 40 páginas previas, no pretenderas que te busquemos las respuestas los demas?.

Ten en cuenta que en este honorable foro no estamos de acuerdo con la *Ley del Menor Esfuerzo*.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## tatajara

Hola gente yo de nuevo 
Adelante otro poco con este bicho jeje
Hice un par de pruebas pero sin carga y anduvo muy bien 
Use dos fuentes atx que tenían además de los voltajes de siempre 3,3 v
Entonces en la segunda fuente tuve:
12v=24v
5v=17v
3,3=15v
Bueno les dejo unas fotos y espero que les guste jeje
Saludos

PD: alguien me explica la tena de la potencia de cada salida de la segunda fuente, soy medio duro


----------



## mikeekim

tatajara dijo:


> Hola gente yo de nuevo
> Adelante otro poco con este bicho jeje
> Hice un par de pruebas pero sin carga y anduvo muy bien
> Use dos fuentes atx que tenían además de los voltajes de siempre 3,3 v
> Entonces en la segunda fuente tuve:
> 12v=24v
> 5v=17v
> 3,3=15v
> Bueno les dejo unas fotos y espero que les guste jeje
> Saludos
> 
> PD: alguien me explica la tena de la potencia de cada salida de la segunda fuente, soy medio duro



Buenas tatajara te respondo por aqui porque necesito un minimo de 25 mensajes para poder enviar MP.

Buenas, hize mi propio PCB sustituyendo 2 resistencias fijas por 2 resistencias variables ademas poniendo en paralelo a la resistencia variable de 10h, una resistencia de 2 ohm para crear un ajuste fino en la escala de 200 ma, dandome un margen entre 0.6ohm y 1.6ohm, suficiente para ajustar esa escala, asi como un fusible de 250ma antes de la resistencia de 10 ohm porque si por error tienes una medicion alta superior a 300 ma, la resistencia de 10 ohm se quema y esa escala quedaria inservible, no es ni por asomo la placa inicial quedando una placa mas grande de lo normal. ademas le incorpore un zener de 7.5v asi como una resistencia de 33ohm 2watt antes de un 7805 para poder alimentarlo con 12 v, tener 5 volt y para que la resistencia de 33 ohm 2 wat sea la que disipe el calor y evitar que el 7805 sufra. 
La placa es de 80x120.
Saludos.


----------



## tatajara

Haaaa muchas gracias por tu respuesta mikeekim
Era para saber que pcb usaste
Saludos


----------



## lulucassep

Buenas noches quisiera saber si alguien me puede decir como dejar mas pequeño el circuito diseñado por mnicolau? mil gracias.


----------



## tinchusbest

lulucassep dijo:


> Buenas noches quisiera saber si alguien me puede decir como dejar mas pequeño el circuito diseñado por mnicolau? mil gracias.


este hilo es tanlargo que perdi el mismo,subilo aqui y vemos


----------



## lulucassep

Buenas tardes me refiero a este; ya lo monte y funciona de maravilla pero no me cabe en donde va a ser instalado es por eso que necesito hacerlo mas pequeño, gracias


----------



## gargo91

hola, alguien... como consigo los -5V sin usar el ICL7660??


----------



## mnicolau

gargo91 dijo:


> hola, alguien... como consigo los -5V sin usar el ICL7660??



Podés hacerlo con un CD4009 tal como comenta el datasheet del ICL7107.



Saludos


----------



## gargo91

Holas dijo:
			
		

> Puedes hacer una plaqueta aparte con un lm 7905 que da 1 amper casi



gracias, si lo iva a acer asi solo que no ncontre el 7905 *E*n ningun lado u.u' aora t*E*ndre q*UE* ver otro modo, gracias



mnicolau dijo:


> Podés hacerlo con un CD4009 tal como comenta el datasheet del ICL7107.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 57918
> 
> Saludos



pues estoy en problemas porque es sabado y en ningun lado encontrare, creo q*UE* no debi dejar las cosas para el ultimo, bueno gracias por la informacion


----------



## thekingofjackass

Hola muy buen post estoy recorriendo de a poco todas las paginas de los comentarios...pero son muchas y tengo una pregunta...los display son ánodo común o cátodo común?


----------



## adrianibus

thekingofjackass dijo:


> Hola muy buen post estoy recorriendo de a poco todas las paginas de los comentarios...pero son muchas y tengo una pregunta...los display son ánodo común o cátodo común?



*thekingofjackass*Tu pregunta ya la han respondido:



mnicolau dijo:


> Hola extra, así es, son displays de ánodo común, deben ser de ese tipo. No hay problema con el ICL7660 "scba"
> 
> Tatajara, el pote debe ser lineal y de 5[KΩ]. El diodo puede ser 1N4007.
> 
> Saludos





Electronec dijo:


> Tienen que ser de ánodo común.
> 
> Saludos.





mnicolau dijo:


> Para el voltímetro que armé se usan displays SA56-XX, son de ánodo común.
> 
> Saludos





mnicolau dijo:


> Hola Mariano, si, estos displays que usa son de ánodo común, quiere decir que todos los leds del display comparten el positivo.
> 
> Saludos


----------



## thekingofjackass

Muchas gracias =D

Hola yo de nuevo  tengo este display de anodo comun...pero no tiene ningun numero de serie, o algo para identificarlo....si alguien supiera como se llama, agradeceria el nombre ...este display es ideal para la fuente =D
Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## thekingofjackass

Mi error ni se quemen no me sirve XD


----------



## armaggedon

tengo 3 display del tipo LSD5365 no encuentro documentacion del patillaje se que son de anodo comun me valdria para el voltimetro de mnicolau???

saludos


----------



## GodSaveMetal

Si hay aquí tienes:
http://www.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/pdf/115588/ETC1/LSD5365-XX.html
Espero te sirva!!!


----------



## armaggedon

porque el fotolito esta en espejo y la distribucion de componentes igual???
he echo el fotolito de forma que desde el lado de los componentes se lea bien las letras voltimetro digital mnicolau, pero al ver la placa terminada de mnicolau que da a derechas y a mi a izquierdas los componentes como el integrado que genera -5 voltios que a mi me queda en la derecha del montaje y a mnicolau a izquierdas, 

saludos


----------



## Electronec

armaggedon dijo:


> porque el fotolito esta en espejo y la distribucion de componentes igual???
> he echo el fotolito de forma que desde el lado de los componentes se lea bien las letras voltimetro digital mnicolau, pero al ver la placa terminada de mnicolau que da a derechas y a mi a izquierdas los componentes como el integrado que genera -5 voltios que a mi me queda en la derecha del montaje y a mnicolau a izquierdas,
> 
> saludos



Que método de transferencia has usado.

Saludos.


----------



## armaggedon

lo imprimi en una transparencia y luego lo coloque en la pbc de forma que visto desde el lado de los componentes se leyera las leyendas que estan en el diseño "voltimetro digital" y el nombre de mnicolau


----------



## armaggedon

en lugar del ICL7107 puedo usar el ICL7106????

saludos


----------



## thekingofjackass

La diferencia con el ICL7107 y el ICL7106 es que el 07 utiliza display de 7 segmentos y el 06 usa un display.


----------



## Electronec

thekingofjackass dijo:


> La diferencia con el ICL7107 y el ICL7106 es que el 07 utiliza display de 7 segmentos *y el 06 usa un display.*



LCD, seria lo correcto.

http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/BayLinear/mXrtrur.pdf

Saludos.


----------



## jvc

Hola cheyo mira arme el voltimetro que publicaste y resulta que cuando conecto la fuente marca 00.0 y de ahí cuando conecto el voltaje de medición se apaga todo el display que puede ser no me mide nada necesito ayuda


----------



## armaggedon

tatajara, la base de la fuente es de madera?
veo que la toma de tierra de una fuente la conectas a la otra fuente ¿por que?
saludos

ah muy guapas las fotos de la fuente


----------



## armaggedon

he probado el voltimetro y solo se me iluminan 2 display los de la derecha, el tercero no va.
el regulador le administro 12 voltios y en la salida no varia nada al mover el potenciometro (este no lo he soldado a la placa lo he sacado soldando cables, alguien me puede ayudar? es el montaje de mnicolau

saludos y gracias Ah los display son los LSD5355-20 de anodo común


----------



## Holas

M.... , haber que puede llegar a hacer....; movistes el pote ,o los cables , que van al pote , para ver , si hay algùn que otro falso? .
Que tipo de cable pusistes, porque si es comùn, està mal, tiene que ser blindado.
El otro display , probastes , con un tester que por lo menos , le llegue tensiòn?
Espero tu respuesta , para seguir buscando opciones...


----------



## armaggedon

ahora lo que mas me preocupa es que no se enciende ninguno de los display, algo preocupante llega alimentacion. esta mañana encendian dos display, la bruja averia hace de las suyas, alguna idea???


----------



## Holas

Entonces , es muy provable , que tengas un falso contacto


----------



## armaggedon

perdon por la equivocacion no llega tension ya que la patilla que alimenta los anodos de los display no tiene tension.
en el LM7805 entre la patillas 1 y 2 tengo 12 voltios y entre la 2 y 3 tengo 0 esto no deberia marcar 5 voltios? no creo que sea normal ya que segun veo la patilla 3 va a los anodos de los display y a la alimentacion del ICL7107 ¿sea muerto el LM7805?

ah por cierto el regulador lo he reparado era la masa que no hacia buen contacto 
saludos


----------



## Holas

Consejo mio , no digas o escribas "patillas" , si masa , ajuste o entrada, para que no tengamos que buscar por datasheet , o hacer memoria , y solucionemos màs ràpido. 
Osea que te andubieron los 3 display , ya?


----------



## armaggedon

no todavia no, mañana comprare otro regulador haber si es eso

gracias por la ayuda y por supuesto por las correcciones, gracias


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Hola amigos, tengo una duda:
-Puedo usar estos circuitos para una fuente pero con voltajes diferentes'????
ejemplo:
Una fuente de 50vcd se puede usar el voltimetro con estos volajes???? y el rgulador de voltaje igual sirve con esto????

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Electronec

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Hola amigos, tengo una duda:
> -Puedo usar estos circuitos para una fuente pero con voltajes diferentes'????
> ejemplo:
> Una fuente de 50vcd se puede usar el voltimetro con estos volajes???? y el rgulador de voltaje igual sirve con esto????
> 
> SALUDOS!!!



Efectívamente que puedes usarla para ese voltaje, dale una leida al tema donde se habla de las escalas, y veras hasta donde es capaz de llegar la lectura del voltímetro.
Peroooooooooooo.........el regulador (7805) no lo puedes conectar a los 50V ya que solo te aguanta 35V de entrada máxima. Por aquí se habla del tema: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/consulta-tonta-max-vin-7805-a-19142/

Saludos.


----------



## tatajara

armaggedon dijo:


> tatajara, la base de la fuente es de madera?
> veo que la toma de tierra de una fuente la conectas a la otra fuente ¿por que?
> saludos
> 
> ah muy guapas las fotos de la fuente



Hola armaggedon mira si la base es de madera mira si te referís a la conexión en serie entre el 12v de uno y el gnd de la otra esto esta explicado en el primer post
Saludos


----------



## armaggedon

lo primero gracias a todos por las respuesta recibidas, me han solventado todos mis quebrantos, y ahora una pregunta un poco tonta, he realizado dos pcb uno para un interface cnc y otro el driver de los motores, cual ha sido mi sorpresa que las pbc estan como si hubiera hecho un volteo vertical flip en photoshop, osea la parte superior de la placa original esta en la parte inferior , parece que los patillajes coinciden con la salvedad que los que iban en la parte superior van ahora en la inferior estan donde deben asi que solo es un cambio de posicion y mi pregunta es puedo usarlas o debo hacerlas de nuevo

saludos


----------



## GodSaveMetal

armaggedon dijo:


> lo primero gracias a todos por las respuesta recibidas, me han solventado todos mis quebrantos, y ahora una pregunta un poco tonta, he realizado dos pcb uno para un interface cnc y otro el driver de los motores, cual ha sido mi sorpresa que las pbc estan como si hubiera hecho un volteo vertical flip en photoshop, osea la parte superior de la placa original esta en la parte inferior , parece que los patillajes coinciden con la salvedad que los que iban en la parte superior van ahora en la inferior estan donde deben asi que solo es un cambio de posicion y mi pregunta es puedo usarlas o debo hacerlas de nuevo
> 
> saludos



Te recominedo hazla de nuevo; si lleva ICs ni modo de nuevo chico!!!!


----------



## gino_kgx

Buenas! Vengo en busca de ayuda. Acabo de armar el voltímetro del ICL7107 tal cual esta en la primer página. La verdad que no tuve mayores complicaciones, pero a la hora de conectarlo, simplemente muestra 11.1 en el display, y ahi queda tildado. Aunque ponga la Vm a tierra, o le ponga tension, o mueva el preset, nada, queda tildado en 11.1 y no se mueve de ahi.
En ciertas ocaciones, cuando lo desconecto y vuelvo a conectar, aparece un 20.1, o un 31.1, pero muuuy rara vez. Lei por ahi que alguien habia tenido un problema similar, que podia ser por el osc en las patas 38,39,40, pero no se me ocurre que hacer, son simplemente una R y un C. Cambie el cap un par de veces, pero el resultado es siempre el mismo.
Pase largo tiempo ya en busca de cortocircuitos, pistas cortadas o falsos contactos, medi cada pista con el multimetro, y todas marcaban bien (aun asi repase las mas problemáticas por las dudas) pero nada. Revisé que las tensiones (+-5V) fueran correctas y asi fue, pero  sigue tirando solo 11.1 sin inmutarse.
¿Alguna idea?
Les adjunto una pequeña imagen.. A modo ilustrativa =P. Esta en ultra-mega-low-quality, pero es lo único que tenia a mano. Tambien dejo una del osc RC. Espero poder solucionarlo..
 
¡Saludos!


----------



## oFRGOo

Hola primeramente a todos..bueno soy nuevo aqui y decidi entrar en este foro para saber si alguien me brinfa mas información de lo q ya probe y busque.."bueno resumiendo ice una fuente con circuito de protección con transistores 2n3055,bc549 y un bd135..la cosa ..es que una vez echo se me ocurrio y ademas de ver por internet una fuente con display digital.quise una jeje..pero mi problema es q todavia no se nada de programación y menos de los pic, recien toy informandonme y leendo como loco sobre los pic, pero me entere que se puede fabricar un voltimetro digital a partir de display de 7 segmentos y me parecio muy bueno, he escuchado sobre que se utiliza un ic 7071 pero tengo una pregunta..se puede construir un voltimtro de 7 segmentos( 8.8.8.)que me mida mi fuente de 12V. pero sin tener q regularlo.he escuchado q ese tipo de voltimtro se regula primero.alguien sabe mas sobre eso? ayuda S.O.S se los agradesco de antemano.."


----------



## gonzalocg

hola, mi duda es esta, no pude encontrar el ICL7107, pero encontre el ICL7106, y mi pregunta es, puedo conectarle displays led de 7 segmentos?


----------



## J2C

Gonzalocg

El *ICL7107 es para Display de LED's* y el *ICL7106 es para display LCD*, ambos son para Display's de 7 Segmentos pero con esa diferencia.

Esta escrito infinidad de veces en el thread, incluso fue preguntado en el primer post y respondido en el segundo post de la misma página donde vos has preguntado. Por favor lee un poco mas antes de preguntar, te dara más información/experiencia.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## gonzalocg

perdon, pero me parece que no entendiste mi pregunta, mi pregunta replanteandola es acaso si el ICL7106 se le podrian conectar display de leds, devido que tengo unos guardados, y quiero aprobecharlos...


----------



## gonzalocg

hola, he tenido tiempo y he deducido por las hojas de datos que lei que las salidas del ICL7106 no soportarian un led, por lo que pense en colocarles un driver, pero no se cual usar, pense en el inversor 4069, pero tendria que usar 4, tambien pense en el ULN2803, pero yo lo encuentro a un presio demaciado elevado... vale como 4 veces el precio de los 4069, pero solo tendria que usar 3...

asi que diganme, esta opcion es factible? o me sujieren otra cosa?


----------



## yembiter

esta bien pava la funte...


----------



## mnicolau

gonzalocg dijo:


> hola, he tenido tiempo y he deducido por las hojas de datos que lei que las salidas del ICL7106 no soportarian un led



Hola, si conseguís un PIC con ADC podés hacerlo el voltímetro más sencillo y con mínimos componentes. Te adjunto uno programé hace un tiempo atrás, con su respectivo firm. Está hecho con un 16F886.

Saludos


----------



## gonzalocg

no tengo el proteus, es demaciado lioso para acer diseños...

pero es cierto, es una muy buena idea, pero podria usar un 16F628, tiene un conversor A/D de 10 bits, ademas es mas barato que el 16F886, y mas fasil de conseguir ademas... con un par de integrados mas, me quedara un voltimetro exelente...

grasias por tu sujerencia...

pero, podrias confirmar o revatir lo que anteriormente dije?



> hola, he tenido tiempo y he deducido por las hojas de datos que lei que las salidas del ICL7106 no soportarian un led, por lo que pense en colocarles un driver, pero no se cual usar, pense en el inversor 4069, pero tendria que usar 4, tambien pense en el ULN2803, pero yo lo encuentro a un presio demaciado elevado... vale como 4 veces el precio de los 4069, pero solo tendria que usar 3...
> 
> asi que diganme, esta opcion es factible? o me sujieren otra cosa?


----------



## mnicolau

El 16F628 NO tiene ADC, tiene entradas analógicas para hacer comparaciones con tensiones de referencia, pero no cumple la función de ADC. El 16F88 podrías usar...

Respecto a lo otro, desconozco si es posible... tendría que ponerme analizarlo un rato. Lo que si es seguro... es totalmente impráctico .

Saludos


----------



## Holas

Si quieren , subo un esquemàtico de otro circuito , para hacer lo mismo, que se usa con 4511 para los display


----------



## Holas

Bueno , acà lo escanie , la letra no es mìa (es de un compañero ) , pero bastante entendible . El funcionamiento , es bastante bàsico .
Si no lo saben , o no se dan cuenta , les digo su funcionamiento. El circuito anda , porque fuè una pràctica que tube que hacer yo en la escuela.
Bueno , sin mucho màs que decir , acà se los dejo






Aclaraciòn : el ping 8 del 4511 , va a negativo , pero no se conecta  con la resistencia de 820k


----------



## gonzalocg

tienes razon, no tiene conversor analogico digital, consulatre por el 16F88 aver si lo tienen...

pero aprobechando un poco mejor esta entrada, explicare un poco mi idea...

pienzo usar 4 bits del puerto b para manejar un 4511 o uno parecido para controlar 3 displays de 7 segmentos con las 7 lineas en comun, y cada catodo comun conectado a un transistor activado desde el pic, cada uno por separado, por lo que tendre 3 pines mas usados del pic, los restantes del puerto b... la entrada analogica sera alguna del perto a, con algunos divisores de voltaje para ajustar la escala...

es una idea simple... pero funcionara...


----------



## oswaldo10

hola saludos estoy por armar el voltimetro de mnicolau ya compre los componentes pero las resistencias de 1K y de 1M al 1% no solo las he podido conseguir solo al 5% me podrian informar si hay algun incobeniente

saludos desde colombia
gracias


----------



## gonzalocg

el hecho que sean a 1% de tolerancia, es porque asi se evitan erroes, entre mas exacto sea el divisor de voltaje formado por la resistecia de 1M y una 1K mas exacta sera la medicion...

y tambien considera que en una resistencia de 1M, la tolerancia de 1% hace variar solo 10K, pero con una tolerancia de 5%, ace variar su valor en 50K, por lo que podria tomar valores aleatorios segun la calidad de fabricacion entre los 1010k y 990k con 1%, y 1050k y 950k con 5%.

es decir, que entre mas exacta sea la resistencia mas exacta sera la media tomada por el voltimetro.


----------



## oswaldo10

ok gonzalocg muchas gracias tratare de conseguirlas asi sea recicladas de algun equipo


----------



## carson314

Hola que tal no se si me pueden ayudar con mi fuente simetrica de 0 a 30v y de 0 a -30v, lo que pasa que mi tension da de 1.25 a 27.5 v aprox, por lo que mi duda es como conseguir que vaya de 0 a 30 aprox. me dicen que cambie los capacitores por 4700uf y las resistencias,pero aun con ese cambio mi fuente no da?, espero que me puedan ayudar.
Les adjunto mi circuito


----------



## oscarzx

que voltaje tienes en el secundario del trafo?


----------



## tinchusbest

carson314, estimado colega, hay un colega que puso unos circuitos de fuente con los lm317 y lm337 y hasta le puso un transistor para manejar hasta 3A,este es el enlace
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/talco-esta-fuente-60764/
Ademas podes leer este link de un moderador sobre fuentes
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/


----------



## oswaldo10

tienes que fijarte en el trasformador si te da 30v exactos el circuito te cosume algo asi como 3v entre los condensadores y los reguladores


----------



## carson314

Ocupó un transformador de 30v con derivación central a 3 amp saludos


----------



## oscarzx

si el trafo te tira 30v es imposible que te entregue al final los mismos 30v ya que el circuito consume un par de voltios como te lo dijo oswaldo10


----------



## carson314

Perdon pero me equivoque es un transformador de 48v con salida  de 3 amp con derivacion central


----------



## J2C

Carson314

Con el circuito que usas, mejor dicho los Integrados Reguladores LM317/LM337 la tensión mínima es 1.25V y -1.25V.

Por otra parte, con el transformador de 24-0-24 tendras solo un máximo como el que tienes tanto en la parte positiva como negativa con poca carga debido a la tensión que tendras una vez rectificado y filtrado. Con cargas (corrientes mayores) disminuira aun mas la maxima tensión.

Debes tener cuidado también si piensas en cambiar el transformador, por que los LM317/337 no soportaran mucha mas tensión de entrada, para asegurarte busca las "datasheet" de ambos con el Google y lo veras.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## carson314

Hola tengo una duda no se si sea obvia  o no, pero una fuente prendida puede darte 0v, o solo da 0v cuando esta apagada??, es que ando peleando con unos colegas sobre si da0v  a un prendida la fuente regulada, espero que me puedan ayudar con esta duda.,
Pd. Aunque no pueda dar los 30v como maximo, habria una forma de hacer que la tension vaya de 0 y no 1.25v?


----------



## J2C

Carson314

En mi post anterior (#861) te lo escribi:



J2C dijo:


> Carson314
> 
> *Con el circuito que usas, mejor dicho los Integrados Reguladores LM317/LM337 la tensión mínima es 1.25V y -1.25V.*
> 
> ... ... . . . para asegurarte *busca las "datasheet" de ambos con el Google* y lo veras.
> 
> Saludos, JuanKa.-


 
Solo te queda buscar las datasheet's (Hojas de Datos) y evacuaras todas tus dudas y la de tus colegas. Además, de lo mas importante: *APRENDER* !!.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


P.D.: Para lograr que la tensión varie entre *0V* y el maximo, deberás estudiar el circuito de ejemplo en la *Datasheet* !!!!, buscalo y leelo que no muerde, es solo un archivo PDF.-


----------



## tinchusbest

carson314 mira esta fuente
si tenes un trafo de 24V 0V 24V en el secundario,este te sirve para esta fuente que te expongo,pero tene en cuenta que los lm317 337 soportan entre 30V a 35V,mas o menos, a la entrada del mismo,solo el lm317K soporta mas de estos voltajes.Ademas con este circuito conseguis los 0V que tanto queres y ademas podes controlar mas de 1ampere.La resistencia variable de 470ohm la podes sacar si quieres, no es tan necesaria.Si no necesitas mas de 1ampere,saca la resistencia de 14ohm que esta a la entrada del lm317,esta solo restringe la corriente que pasa por los lm317/337,en la configuracion de ese circuito esta resistencia hace que los lm trabajen como reguladores solamente

Ver el archivo adjunto 57951


----------



## Villena

Hey... amigo Mnicolau...

Primero que todo FELICIDADES .. muy perfectos tus proyectos ..
llevo un mes revisando esto, para ver si lo hago ..

Me decidí hacerlo..

Y "no se si es un error".. pero en el circuito del "VOLTIMETRO".. 
veo unos "Trazados" que están tocando.. donde no deberían TOCAR!..
No se si es que debe ir de esa manera o es una equivocación..

POR FAVOR, ESPERO ME PUEDAS AYUDAR CON ESA DUDA..

TE ANEXO UNA IMAGEN PARA QUE ME ENTIENDAS MEJOR.

Agradesco tu ayuda de ante mano.


----------



## Holas

Eso , es que pasa , por el medio.Si es que toca , tendrìas que cortar con el cuter vos mismo , para que no se toquen.


----------



## oswaldo10

saludos me pueden explicar como monto una imagen del voltimetro de nicolau par aque me ayuden con la coneccion
muchas gracias


----------



## Villena

muchas gracias..


----------



## tinchusbest

oswaldo10 dijo:


> saludos me pueden explicar como monto una imagen del voltimetro de nicolau par aque me ayuden con la coneccion
> muchas gracias


Cuando respondes un post,en la ventana que escribis debajo hay un boton que dice "GESTIONAR ARCHIVOS ADJUNTOS",HACES CLIC Y PODES SUBIR CUALQUIER ARCHIVO DESDE TU PC.
Ademas si queres ponerlo en la ventana de escribir,tenes que ver que hay arriba de la ventana un boton que pare que tiene undibujo de un sol y otra cosa,esta al lado de los botones de insertar enlace,abajo de las caritas


----------



## oswaldo10

saludos 

ok the master muchas gracias

envio una imagen de como conecte el voltimetro de mnicolau y no me prende quiciera saver si asi esta bien o mal  para buscar otra posibles fallas
gracias


----------



## Introtuning

Esta bien conectado.revisa el voltimetro solo con la coneccion de V+ y gnd,mirando la parte de alimentación del ic.Que este este correctamente conectado.Mide los +-5V y que tenga GND.Si la alimentación llega a cada pin del ic correctamente mmm es muy raro y podría cer un IC malo.revisa eso primero.
Y segundo los displays,que sean los de anodo común y que esten bien conectado.Cuanta como te fue y después seguiremos sacando conclusiones.Sube una foto del lado pista y componentes para ver bien la placa.


----------



## tinchusbest

oswaldo10 dijo:


> saludos
> 
> ok the master muchas gracias
> 
> envio una imagen de como conecte el voltimetro de mnicolau y no me prende quiciera saver si asi esta bien o mal  para buscar otra posibles fallas
> gracias


Te comento unas cosas:
1º Te aconsejaria que,si podes,uses otra fuente para alimentar el voltimetro,por supuesto si podes;con esto el voltimetro no dependeria de la fuente principal,seria como mas ecuanime el voltímetro.
2º No se que capacidad de capacitor tenes a la salida de la fuente que alimenta el voltímetro,pero te aconsejaria poner un capacitor de unos 10µF a 220µF a la entrada del voltímetro y tambien un capacitorde unos 0.047µF a 0.001µF,por cualquier tension parasita que se produzca en la entrada del voltímetro debido a la longitud del cable de alimentacion del mismo,mas todavia que el voltimetro depende del mismo trafo.
3º Tambien podes poner unos capacitores de 1µF y de 0.022µF desde las conexiones,a la entrada de alimentacion y la medicion del voltimetro,al chasis de la fuente,o a la carcaza de la fuente,y si esta esta conectada a la tierra de la red domiciliaria mejor..


----------



## Introtuning

The master ya esta comprobado el funcionamiento del voltimetro con fuente aparte y alimentado de la misma fuente a medir y no hay variación.Creo que antes de filtrar debería revisar lo fundamental.Primero que ande después ve lo de la medición si es correcta o no y si lo puede calibrar.Primero Revisa la alimentación del pcb.


----------



## oswaldo10

ok gracias a the maste y a introtuning por las sugerencias voy a revisar con el tester la alimentacion 
gracias


----------



## oswaldo10

saludos: encontre en los comentarios de el multimetro que no lleva el 7660 y el transistor 7805 y estoy intentando armarlo pero no me prende si me pueden ayudar adjunto fotos 
y me dicen que pines mas debo medir
gracias


----------



## mnicolau

Hola oswaldo, qué displays utilizaste? Modelo?

Saludos


----------



## deluxmigue

este proyecto quedo muy bueno, gracias por el aporte mnicolau, tiene un buen aspecto fisico


----------



## Introtuning

oswaldo10 En la primera imagen que colgaste esta como va conectada la alimentacion.Estas seguro que estas alimentando correctamente el ICL???

PIN nº 1    +5V
PIN nº 26  -5V
Pin nº 21  GND

Estas preguntando que tenes que medir y esa imagen (la primera) te dice lo primordial.
Luego de revisar que la alimentación sea correcta mide que en el pin 31  aya el voltaje que estas metiendo al voltimetro en VM.
Y si todo esto funciona bien ve que los display sean los correctos y esten alimentados con los +5v


----------



## oswaldo10

saludos: las mediciones con el voltimetro a los pines 

pin 1= 4.3V, 

pin 26= -4.5V, 

el pin 31= 0.42mV

ajuste la fuente variable en 8.64V osea el voltaje a medir
medi los display y me mostraban -4.92V, es normal que me de negativo?
en una delas fotos muestro las referencia de los display son de ANODO COMUN

gracias y en epera de mas ayuda

envio diagrama de la coneccion de voltimetro

este es el que yo estoy armando


----------



## tinchusbest

Cuando las cosas se ponen negras,hay que ir a lo basico,desolda todos los cables y fijate si los cables estan bien.Toma medicion de todas las fuentes que esten bien...Desolda todo y medi todo y arregla todo


----------



## SERGIOD

mnicolau dijo:


> Vamos... hacer la lista de componentes de un circuito tan simple es muy sencillo...
> 
> Lista componentes voltímetro ICL7107:
> -------------------------------------------------
> 
> Varios:
> ---------
> 
> ICL7107
> ICL7660
> LM7805
> 3 Displays del tipo SA56-XXXXXX
> 1x Bornera Triple
> 1x Preset vertical 1k
> Placa de cobre simple faz
> 
> Capacitores:
> ----------------
> 
> 3x 10 uF
> 2x 470nF
> 1x 220nF
> 1x 100nF
> 1x 10nF
> 1x 100pF
> 
> Resistencias:
> ------------------
> 
> 1x 1 Mohm 1%
> 1x 1 Kohm 1%
> 1x 1 Mohm
> 1x 100 Kohm
> 1x 47 Kohm
> 1x 22 Kohm
> 1x 470 Ohm



una consulta el icl7107 puedo conseguirlo de algun equipo (chatarra)


----------



## oswaldo10

saludos: SERGIOD me comentas como vas con tu voltimetro gracias


----------



## Villena

Buena "NOCHE, TARDE o DIA"..

primero que todo espero estén bien..

Bueno mi pregunta es la siguiente, estoy diseñando esta fuente y quería saber como hacer para conectar las dos "fuentes de poder de la pc, para que enciendan las 2 al mismo tiempo", por ahí ley algo de un interruptor que tenga para 3 conexiones o algo así.. pero no entendí bien, 
(Si por favor pudieran explicarme AGRADECIDO)..

la otra pregunta que quiero saber es.. 

Yo coloque una modificacion en el circuito sencillo, solo lo separe mediante conectores SIL, para colocar los display's en otra placa, mi duda es.. El cableado de continuidad entre ambas placas debe ser de 500w?? Cabe destacar que mis fuentes es de 500w y 450w..

pero tengo entendido que el "VOLTIMETRO" solo usa 5v y milesimas de ampere..

por lo tanto el cable que coloque es de (1/2) de watt, por favor podrian decirme si esta bien, o estoy errado.


----------



## gonzalocg

el interruptor que estas buscando es el siguiente:





Respecto a lo de los cables, estos solo se calculan a travez de la correiente que pasara por ellos, solo la corriente...

los cables que conectaran este interruptor puede ser de 1mm de seccion, porque por ellos no pasa una corriente exesiva como lo ace en el cable que interconecta las 2 placas.

la conexion entre las placas de las fuentes puese ser de 5mm de seccion, ya que atravez de el pasaran 15A o mas amperes, segun la fuente que utilices, y el que alimenta al voltimetro, puede ser de los delgados, como los de cable UTP...


----------



## pepin2

Les expongo una duda para el que pueda ayudarme:
                                                                     He terminado de hacer la Pcb del voltimetro de Mnicolau y al intentar introducir el Icl 7107 y los displays me resulta imposible introducirlos, pues las dos ultimas patillas de ambos componentes quedan fuera de los taladros.
La placa esta hecha segun el archivo que adjunto mnicolau. Si alguien lo ha construido y le ha pasado lo mismo, agradeceria posible solucion.
Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## Electronec

pepin2 dijo:


> Les expongo una duda para el que pueda ayudarme:
> He terminado de hacer la Pcb del voltimetro de Mnicolau y al intentar introducir el Icl 7107 y los displays me resulta imposible introducirlos, pues las dos ultimas patillas de ambos componentes quedan fuera de los taladros.
> La placa esta hecha segun el archivo que adjunto mnicolau. Si alguien lo ha construido y le ha pasado lo mismo, agradeceria posible solucion.
> Un saludo y gracias.



Ese es un fallo frecuente causado por no ajustar bién la escala en opciones de impresion de tu programa Acrobat PDF.

Saludos.


----------



## pepin2

Agradecido por tu respuesta, Electronec, pero tengo ajustada la opción de impresión al 100x100 y sigue saliendo mal. No consigo que salga bien, ya me tiene la dichosa pcb hasta...
Un saludo.


----------



## mnicolau

pepin2 dijo:


> Agradecido por tu respuesta, Electronec, pero tengo ajustada la opción de impresión al 100x100 y sigue saliendo mal. No consigo que salga bien, ya me tiene la dichosa pcb hasta...
> Un saludo.



Para sacarte la duda tenés que medir desde el 1º hasta el último pin de una misma fila de pines del ICL7107, deberías tener 48,26[mm].

PD: tratá de usar un zócalo para el IC y no soldarlo directamente.

Saludos


----------



## pepin2

mnicolau dijo:


> Para sacarte la duda tenés que medir desde el 1º hasta el último pin de una misma fila de pines del ICL7107, deberías tener 48,26[mm].
> 
> PD: tratá de usar un zócalo para el IC y no soldarlo directamente.
> 
> Saludos



Gracias, mnicolau lo he comprobado y tengo justamente 46 mm tambien te digo que lo he comprobado con zocalo y es igual, tampoco puedo ponerlo, lo he imprimido varias veces y no obtengo resultados satisfactorios; tambien he ajustado las opciones de impresora e idem de las mismas. Ya no se que hacer. Si teneis alguna otra sugerencia estaria agradecido.
Muchas gracias y saludos cordiiales.


----------



## J2C

Pepin2

En algun punto se te distorsiona en el escalado (alguna vez me ha pasado) lo que envias a imprimir, como sugerencia y a modo de prueba (realiza una impresión de baja calidad para probar) tratando de ampliarlo al 105% y verificando la dimensión que te ha indicado el MASTER M- Nicolau nos comentas luego, si tienes dudas de como hacerlo avisa que trato de indicarte.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## oswaldo10

saludos: las mediciones con el voltimetro a los pines 

pin 1= 4.3V, 

pin 26= -4.5V, 

el pin 31= 0.42mV

ajuste la fuente variable en 8.64V osea el voltaje a medir
medi los display y me mostraban -4.92V, es normal que me de negativo?
en una delas fotos muestro las referencia de los display son de ANODO COMUN

gracias y en epera de mas ayuda

envio diagrama de la coneccion de voltimetro

este es el que yo estoy armando

las fotos de los componentes entan en el mensaje #875 en la lista de mesajes #44

sabes depronto por que mido los display y me da negativo

gracias


----------



## pepin2

J2C dijo:


> Pepin2
> 
> En algun punto se te distorsiona en el escalado (alguna vez me ha pasado) lo que envias a imprimir, como sugerencia y a modo de prueba (realiza una impresión de baja calidad para probar) tratando de ampliarlo al 105% y verificando la dimensión que te ha indicado el MASTER M- Nicolau nos comentas luego, si tienes dudas de como hacerlo avisa que trato de indicarte.
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos, JuanKa.-



¡¡ Aleluya Juanka ¡¡ He hecho lo uqe me has dicho y me ha dado resultado. El problema era el escalado, en la opcion he puesto " ninguno " y he impreso en baja calidad y por fin salió. Muchisimas gracias a todos por la ayuda prestada y un afectuoso saludo.


----------



## J2C

Pepin2

Ma que "muchisimas gracias", poniendose estaba !!!



   !!!



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Villena

Una pregunta en la primera fuente.. tu sacas solo DOS RAMAS AMARILLAS (serie union y 12v) tambien deberia sacar 1 cable amarillo para conectarlo en VOLTIMETRO(+V) no?

por otro lado, el conector de una fuente es de 10A.. si conecto las 2, deberia colocar uno de 20A o seria el mismo de 10A/250V??

el interruptor, seria del mismo amperaje del conector?

Otra duda.. si yo quiero probar si el "voltimetro y la fuente regulable" funciona!..

como podria conectar eso?

Por si no me entiendo coloco un ejemplo..
le conecto un puente al (GND) del voltimetro con la (GND) de la fuente variable,
alimento con 12v en (+V del voltimetro) y con (24v) en el (+V de la fuente variable)
y coloco puente en la salida variable de la fuente (vm-1.2-24) 

Espero respuesta de UDs.. GRACIAS... >.<


----------



## darb1308

buenas tardes,,,, quisiera saber si los displays son de anodo o catodo comun ya que los estuve buscando por esta referencia que das y no se consiguen,,,, lo otro es que no consegui las resistencias de 1%,,, puedo utilizar las normales del 5%???? muchas gracias



mnicolau dijo:


> Vamos... hacer la lista de componentes de un circuito tan simple es muy sencillo...
> 
> Lista componentes voltímetro ICL7107:
> -------------------------------------------------
> 
> Varios:
> ---------
> 
> ICL7107
> ICL7660
> LM7805
> 3 Displays del tipo SA56-XXXXXX
> 1x Bornera Triple
> 1x Preset vertical 1k
> Placa de cobre simple faz
> 
> Capacitores:
> ----------------
> 
> 3x 10 uF
> 2x 470nF
> 1x 220nF
> 1x 100nF
> 1x 10nF
> 1x 100pF
> 
> Resistencias:
> ------------------
> 
> 1x 1 Mohm 1%
> 1x 1 Kohm 1%
> 1x 1 Mohm
> 1x 100 Kohm
> 1x 47 Kohm
> 1x 22 Kohm
> 1x 470 Ohm


----------



## oswaldo10

darb1308. los display son de anodo comun y si pones resistencias de 5%  el valor de las mediciones con el voltimetro sera menos preciso


----------



## Holas

Mira , si no le erro en la explicación(si es así , que alguien me corrige) , es así :
Los que son de ánodo común , necesitan 0 para prenderse (los diodos led)
Los que son de cátodo común , necesitan de 1 para prenderse...

Espero , no confundirme


----------



## lexer98

Tengo una pregunta arme el circuito de cheyo ... con el cd4049 para generar el -5v pero me funciona por 1 seg y se apaga , espero otro tiempo y pasa lo mismo.  (probé el circuito con una fuente +5/gnd/-5v y funcionar perfecto)


----------



## pepin2

Saludos y ¡ Feliz Año Nuevo a todos!. Resulta que he armado el voltimetro de mnicolau y va casi perfecto, cuando lo enciendes empieza a oscilar, los display se vuelven locos, hasta que pasados dos o tres minutos se estabiliza y funciona perfectamente. Esta bien calibrado, tan solo hay un error en la medida de 0.1v en los rangos mas altos... No se si os habra pasado a alguno, de todas formas, admito cualquier sugerencia para intentar solucionar este pequeño desajuste. muchas gracias a todos por vuestra generosidad y, repito:

                                                                                     Feliz Año Nuevo a todos.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola pepin, probá reemplazar todos los capacitores del voltímetro por caps de poliester o cerámicos multicapa. Los cerámicos comunes varían bastante hasta estabilizarse; he tenido problemas de ese tipo en otros circuitos también culpa de ellos.

Comentá los resultados...

Saludos y feliz año nuevo!


----------



## races fet

hola mnicolau soy nuevo en este mundo de la electronica quisiera consultarte de la fuente que armaste ( fuente fija y regulable + voltímetro digital ) quiero hacer uno igual.

nose si me puedes ayudar en el voltimetro digital variable o si me pasaras el diagrma del circuito tengo 2 fuentes at en buen estado 

gracias


----------



## pepin2

Os cuento mi problema: he armado ( 2 pcb ) del voltimetro digital de mnicolau y en los dos con el mismo problema, es decir, si los alimento con la misma fuente donde los instalo, van perfectos, pero si los alimento con una fuente distinta empiezan a oscilar los digitos durante unos tres minutos hasta que se estabilizan y funciona bien. Creo que no se pueden alimentar desde fuente distinta, y no se porqué, pero parece que es asi, por que en los dos montajes pasa exactamente lo mismo. El problema ahora es que mi fuente da de salida en el condensador de filtro 43 voltios y no se como alimentar al circuito del voltimetro que necesita los 12V. Había pensado en poner  un lm 317 pero siguen siendo excesivos puesto que tengo 43v y el lm317 tiene una entrda maxima de 40V. He de decir tambien que ha cambiado los capacitores como me recomendo mnicolau pero sin resulatados positivos. Espero podais ayudarme en lo que podais.
Adjunto esquema de la fuente a la que quiero poner el voltimetro.

Os cuento mi problema: he armado ( 2 pcb ) del voltimetro digital de mnicolau y en los dos con el mismo problema, es decir, si los alimento con la misma fuente donde los instalo, van perfectos, pero si los alimento con una fuente distinta empiezan a oscilar los digitos durante unos tres minutos hasta que se estabilizan y funciona bien. Creo que no se pueden alimentar desde fuente distinta, y no se porqué, pero parece que es asi, por que en los dos montajes pasa exactamente lo mismo. El problema ahora es que mi fuente da de salida en el condensador de filtro 43 voltios y no se como alimentar al circuito del voltimetro que necesita los 12V. Había pensado en poner  un lm 317 pero siguen siendo excesivos puesto que tengo 43v y el lm317 tiene una entrda maxima de 40V. He de decir tambien que ha cambiado los capacitores como me recomendo mnicolau pero sin resulatados positivos. Espero podais ayudarme en lo que podais.
Adjunto esquema de la fuente a la que quiero poner el voltimetro.



Perdon, pero parece que el archivo de la fuente esta mal intento mandarlo otra vez. saludos y gracias por todo


----------



## tinchusbest

pepin2 dijo:


> Os cuento mi problema: he armado ( 2 pcb ) del voltimetro digital de mnicolau y en los dos con el mismo problema, es decir, si los alimento con la misma fuente donde los instalo, van perfectos, pero si los alimento con una fuente distinta empiezan a oscilar los digitos durante unos tres minutos hasta que se estabilizan y funciona bien. Creo que no se pueden alimentar desde fuente distinta, y no se porqué, pero parece que es asi, por que en los dos montajes pasa exactamente lo mismo. El problema ahora es que mi fuente da de salida en el condensador de filtro 43 voltios y no se como alimentar al circuito del voltimetro que necesita los 12V. Había pensado en poner  un lm 317 pero siguen siendo excesivos puesto que tengo 43v y el lm317 tiene una entrda maxima de 40V. He de decir tambien que ha cambiado los capacitores como me recomendo mnicolau pero sin resulatados positivos. Espero podais ayudarme en lo que podais.
> Adjunto esquema de la fuente a la que quiero poner el voltimetro.
> Os cuento mi problema: he armado ( 2 pcb ) del voltimetro digital de mnicolau y en los dos con el mismo problema, es decir, si los alimento con la misma fuente donde los instalo, van perfectos, pero si los alimento con una fuente distinta empiezan a oscilar los digitos durante unos tres minutos hasta que se estabilizan y funciona bien. Creo que no se pueden alimentar desde fuente distinta, y no se porqué, pero parece que es asi, por que en los dos montajes pasa exactamente lo mismo. El problema ahora es que mi fuente da de salida en el condensador de filtro 43 voltios y no se como alimentar al circuito del voltimetro que necesita los 12V. Había pensado en poner  un lm 317 pero siguen siendo excesivos puesto que tengo 43v y el lm317 tiene una entrda maxima de 40V. He de decir tambien que ha cambiado los capacitores como me recomendo mnicolau pero sin resulatados positivos. Espero podais ayudarme en lo que podais.
> Adjunto esquema de la fuente a la que quiero poner el voltimetro.
> 
> 
> 
> Perdon, pero parece que el archivo de la fuente esta mal intento mandarlo otra vez. saludos y gracias por todo


yo creo que si pones un trafo aparte tenes que hacerle una buena rectificacion y filtrado (https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/) ,tambien se deberia agregar algun regulador de voltaje;antes del trafo podes colocar este circuito: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/#post128444
Ver el archivo adjunto 13934
Cuando tengo esta clase de problemas,yo suelo hacerle una fuente con pilas recargables y hacerle un cargador que las mantenga siempre cargadas,pero eso queda en cada uno.
Ahora hay unas pilas recargables o baterias de lipo que entregan mas corriente pero llevan un cargador especial,vos elegís.
No se si te va servir,pero si colocas un ZENER y bajas la tension para adecuarla al voltimetro o de acuerdo a un regulador de voltaje;también,si quieres,puedes poner un transistor y atacas la base del mismo con el zener y despues el regulador de voltaje para alimentar el voltimetro,busca en el foro un circuito parecido a lo que te digo
Yo creo que esas oscilaciones vienen de las tensiones parasitas que suelen haber en la red domiciliaria o que vienen desde el aparato que estabas alimentando cuando alimentabas el voltimetro con la fuente que hiciste con el transformador aparte


----------



## fran becu

mariano excelente la idea, cuando tenga tiempo (no se cuando..ya que estoy por rendir el ingreso a la facu y las plaquetas leeeejos..) la armo, y si existe foros de electronica todavia subo las fotos .
que lastima que sean tantas paginas y tantas preguntas repetidas, le quita las ganas de ponertelo a leer hasta el final por si te perdes algo, pero si te pones terminas!
saludos y archivo este proyectito


----------



## tatajara

Hola gente
Bueno después de un largo tiempo sin tocar el proyecto hoy me puse de nuevo a continuar jeje
Acá les dejo unas imágenes con los avances, me falta comprar el regulador para armar la fuente variable y acomodar algunas cosas del voltímetro y el amperímetro 

Saludos


----------



## oswaldo10

te essta quedando  espectacular.
 yo no pude con este proyecto tendre que iniciar todo de nuevo yo creo que mis fallas estubieron en el pcb pero estoy aprendiendo la tecnica de serigrafia para hacerlo, por que ya tengo todo, el trafo, fuente regulada variable, etc


----------



## Electronec

Bueno compa, ya vá quedando menos.

Esperamos esas fotos. Va bién la cosa.

Saludos.


----------



## tatajara

> te essta quedando espectacular.
> yo no pude con este proyecto tendre que iniciar todo de nuevo yo creo que mis fallas estubieron en el pcb pero estoy aprendiendo la tecnica de serigrafia para hacerlo, por que ya tengo todo, el trafo, fuente regulada variable, etc


es cuestion de paciencia y prestar atencion jejej vas a ver que de a poco va a salir animos jeje


> Bueno compa, ya vá quedando menos.
> 
> Esperamos esas fotos. Va bién la cosa.
> 
> Saludos.


jajaja si compa ya queda menos jeje ahora por un tiempo voy a estar ausente 4 meses masomenos (cosecha de soja y maíz) pero cuando vuelva la voy a terminar jeje
Lo único que no puedo entender es lo de los errores en el pcb de bebeto que me has comentado 

Un saludos a todos ¡¡


----------



## jose_flash

Una pregunta sobre el voltimetro que posteasteis en la pg 10, Los displays son de 1 digito y 7 segmentos con änodo común, pero es que en la tienda solo hay de Cátodo común (sería cambiar el circuito) o directamente de ánodo común de 3 digitos...este me podría servir?

Una duda extra,da lecturas negativas también? Ej:-4.5V


----------



## davidseb

tengo una duda originalmente las dos fuentes te daban la misma corriente en salida de 12v?? me refiero aque yo tengo 2 fuentes pero con diferentes salidas de amperaje una de 8amp y otra de 10amp habria algun problema?? gracias saludos


----------



## davidseb

soy nuevo en todo esto de la electronica y tengo unas fuentes asi las eh conectado en serie y todo bien me da 24v 8a  en la salida  pero kiero ponerle ese regulador de voltaje   REPITO no se mucho de electronica tengo la lista de los condensadores y sus valores de mF pero no tengo los valores de voltaje de cada uno podria alguien decirme como calcular este valor o cuales son los valores de cada uno ? y tengo entendido de que las resistencias igual cuentan con valor en ohms y en watts y en el pdf de los circuitos solo estan los valores de ohms  agradesco la pasiencia que me tengan jeje y espero alguna respuesta que me ayude


----------



## DAPROTON

en el esquema que puso el autor del post, siempre que une, por ejemplo los cables amarillos, son todos los amarillos? quiero decir por que los empalmais todos, no vale con uno solo? otra pregunta los watios de las fuentes tiene que ser de la misma potencia o pueden ser de distinta o como? cual me recomendais?


----------



## davidseb

termine todas las conexiones incluso el regulador y funciono  pero una de las dos fuentes hace una zumbido q antes no hacia y este desaparece cuando aplico alguna resistencia alos 24v ( en mi caso un foco) podrian decirme aque se debe esto? desde ya muchas gracias saludos.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola DAPROTON, todos los cables de un mismo color van soldados en una misma isla en el pcb, así que es lo mismo utilizar 1 cable o todos los disponibles. Conviene tomar más de un único cable debido a la corriente capaz de entregar la fuente (con 2 o 3 es suficiente).

Las fuentes no necesitan ser idénticas, pueden ser de distinta marca, potencia, etc. Te recomiendo utilizar la que tengas a mano, no hay preferencias especiales.

David, algunas fuentes necesitan tener una cierta carga para funcionar correctamente. 
A la fuente que produce el zumbido, probá colocarle una resistencia fija (22[Ω] - 5[W] por ejemplo) en la rama de 5[V].

Saludos


----------



## davidseb

el sonido desaparecio cuando conecte el ventilador ala fuente zumbadora  y el voltaje es estable pienso ponerle dos ventiladores a esta fuente ( hecha con dos fuentes ) tengo una duda MNICOLAU tu fuente la enciendes con un interruptor bipolar? lo lei en la pag 2 creo por la razon de no poder juntar verdes y enviarlos a masa pero mi duda es por que no enviar a cada verde con su respectiva masa y poner un interruptor en la entrada de alterna ? obviamente suprimiendo los dos selectores de voltaje alterno 220-110


y podrias ayudarme con algun otro voltimetro ( esquema) que ayas armado? esque me ah sido imposible conseguir algunos componentes que lleva este  .   muchas gracias saludos
( displays de tu voltimetro son de positivo comun? )


----------



## DAPROTON

mnicolau dijo:


> Hola DAPROTON, todos los cables de un mismo color van soldados en una misma isla en el pcb, así que es lo mismo utilizar 1 cable o todos los disponibles. Conviene tomar más de un único cable debido a la corriente capaz de entregar la fuente (con 2 o 3 es suficiente).
> 
> Las fuentes no necesitan ser idénticas, pueden ser de distinta marca, potencia, etc. Te recomiendo utilizar la que tengas a mano, no hay preferencias especiales.
> 
> David, algunas fuentes necesitan tener una cierta carga para funcionar correctamente.
> A la fuente que produce el zumbido, probá colocarle una resistencia fija (22[Ω] - 5[W] por ejemplo) en la rama de 5[V].
> 
> Saludos


 Muchas gracias!! empezare hoy mismo el proyecto! lo decia por que tengo 12 fuentes en casa para elegir jajaja


----------



## mnicolau

David, cuando encaré el proyecto tenía algunas dudas respecto a encender las fuentes interrumpiendo la alimentación (y con el cable verde fijo a masa), dudas respecto al arranque con las fuentes en el caso de que estén muy cargadas, por eso había optado por un interruptor general para la alimentación de ambas y el bipolar para sacarlas del stand-by. Finalmente dejé sólo el general como comentás.

Respecto al voltímetro, si conseguís un PIC16F883 o 16F886 te puedo pasar este:



Pero no tengo el PCB de ese...

De nada DAPROTON, esperamos fotos de los avances!

Saludos


----------



## davidseb

ok yo eh conectado las fuentes cortando la alterna pero tenia duda si esto afectaria creo que todo esta bien con este interruptor sencillo..  MNICOLAU  muchas gracias checare si por aca consigo alguno de los pics para este saludos .


----------



## davidseb

mnicolau dijo:


> David, cuando encaré el proyecto tenía algunas dudas respecto a encender las fuentes interrumpiendo la alimentación (y con el cable verde fijo a masa), dudas respecto al arranque con las fuentes en el caso de que estén muy cargadas, por eso había optado por un interruptor general para la alimentación de ambas y el bipolar para sacarlas del stand-by. Finalmente dejé sólo el general como comentás.
> 
> Respecto al voltímetro, si conseguís un PIC16F883 o 16F886 te puedo pasar este:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 72203
> 
> Pero no tengo el PCB de ese...
> 
> De nada DAPROTON, esperamos fotos de los avances!
> 
> Saludos



noo encuentro el icl7107 podrias decirme algun equivalente para evitar la programacion del pic de este voltimetro? es dificil conseguir algunos componentes por aca te agradeceria tu ayuda mnicolau  saludos


----------



## Pelelalo

Juer David, se lo estas poniendo dificil. Animo con esos componentes.

Mariano, interesante este otro voltímetro. Me estás haciendo dudar entre estos dos que tienes posteados; PIC versus 7107. ¿Cuál recomiendan, ya que tengo ambas componentes?


----------



## davidseb

Pelelalo dijo:


> Juer David, se lo estas poniendo dificil. Animo con esos componentes.
> 
> Mariano, interesante este otro voltímetro. Me estás haciendo dudar entre estos dos que tienes posteados; PIC versus 7107. ¿Cuál recomiendan, ya que tengo ambas componentes?



jeje tu tienes para escojer y yo no consigo nadaa por aca jee ami parecer veo mas sencillo el del 7107 mi problema es conseguirlo   saludos


----------



## Pelelalo

davidseb dijo:


> jeje tu tienes para escojer y yo no consigo nadaa por aca jee ami parecer veo mas sencillo el del 7107 mi problema es conseguirlo   saludos



David, has probado a pedirlo como sample. Yo lo conseguí de esa manera, porque la tienda de mi ciudad trae lo justito y necesario.


----------



## edferran

Magnifica fuente, si señor. Pero tengo una duda, en la salida regulable, ¿que intensidad es capaz de proporcionar?


----------



## DAPROTON

edferran dijo:


> Magnifica fuente, si señor. Pero tengo una duda, en la salida regulable, ¿que intensidad es capaz de proporcionar?


 lo pone en la carcasa, en las fotos del principio, pagina 1


----------



## edferran

DAPROTON dijo:


> lo pone en la carcasa, en las fotos del principio, pagina 1



Huys!!!!, no me di cuenta. Voy a ver.
Gracias.



			
				edferran dijo:
			
		

> Huys!!!!, no me di cuenta. Voy a ver.
> Gracias.



O.K, ya las vi. Perfecto es lo que buscaba.
Mañana mismo empiezo, jejeje


----------



## DAPROTON

RevePlac dijo:


> El esquema este que esta adjunto funciona de maravillas (comprobado)


 
Tengo unas dudillas de ese diagrama, en primer lugar el +5 -5  lo puedo conectar a los cables de la fuente +5 -5 ATX (cables rojo y blanco si no me equivoco) sin ningún problema no? 

La segunda pregunta es: que es lo que hay entre el pin 5 de cada display y la resistencia R6? un puente? Que tengo que hacer para quitar el primer display? La fuente del principio del post funcionaria perfectamente con este voltimetro a pesar de tener 4 displays? Gracias de antemano, este post esta dando que hablar jajaja


----------



## Pelelalo

mnicolau dijo:


> David, cuando encaré el proyecto tenía algunas dudas respecto a encender las fuentes interrumpiendo la alimentación (y con el cable verde fijo a masa), dudas respecto al arranque con las fuentes en el caso de que estén muy cargadas, por eso había optado por un interruptor general para la alimentación de ambas y el bipolar para sacarlas del stand-by. Finalmente dejé sólo el general como comentás.
> 
> Respecto al voltímetro, si conseguís un PIC16F883 o 16F886 te puedo pasar este:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 72203
> 
> Pero no tengo el PCB de ese...
> 
> De nada DAPROTON, esperamos fotos de los avances!
> 
> Saludos



Por cierto Mariano, la falta de resistencias de protección obedece a motivos estéticos (de la simulación) o bien controlas mediante programación que no se quemen los leds (con periodos pequeños de encendido). Si así fuera, podrías decirme que tanto por ciento de tiempo enciendes cada led.

Gracias.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Pelelalo, las resistencias *deben *estar. Si bien controlo los 3 displays mediante la técnica de multiplexado, con lo cual se limita el tiempo de encendido de cada display, es necesario colocarlas para que trabajen con seguridad.

PD: Son necesarias sólo 7 resistencias (no 21), debido a que los displays se encienden uno por uno.

Gracias edferran, la intensidad de salida de la fuente regulable es la indicada por el datasheet para el LM317 (aunque sería conveniente un disipador si se pretende alcanzar esa intensidad).

Saludos


----------



## Pelelalo

mnicolau dijo:


> Hola Pelelalo, las resistencias *deben *estar. Si bien controlo los 3 displays mediante la técnica de multiplexado, con lo cual se limita el tiempo de encendido de cada display, es necesario colocarlas para que trabajen con seguridad.
> 
> PD: Son necesarias sólo 7 resistencias (no 21), debido a que los displays se encienden uno por uno.



Gracias por el dato.


----------



## davidseb

pues rendido jeje la unica manera de conseguir estos integrados es por pedido como me dijo PELELALO    ( gracias ) pero mi sorpresa esq tarda 25 dias en llegar y vale $395  esto es demasiado  asi que eh pensado en poner un voltimetro de leds usando el comparador LM339 tengo este esquema supongo que solo tengo que ir conectando mas LM339 hasta tener los 24 leds( 6 ML339 )y cambiar el REGULADOR 7815 por un 7824 estos serian los unicos cambios si estoy mal agradeceria que me ayudaran      http://perso.wanadoo.es/jalons3/curso/practica/oa4.htm
PD: me quedaria un voltimetro tan largo que podria usarlo como serie navideña


----------



## Pelelalo

davidseb dijo:


> pues rendido jeje la unica manera de conseguir estos integrados es por pedido como me dijo PELELALO    ( gracias ) pero mi sorpresa esq tarda 25 dias en llegar y vale $395  esto es demasiado



¿No tienes la posiblidad de pedirlo como "SAMPLE"?



davidseb dijo:


> asi que eh pensado en poner un voltimetro de leds usando el comparador LM339 tengo este esquema supongo que solo tengo que ir conectando mas LM339 hasta tener los 24 leds( 6 ML339 )y cambiar el REGULADOR 7815 por un 7824 estos serian los unicos cambios si estoy mal agradeceria que me ayudaran      http://perso.wanadoo.es/jalons3/curso/practica/oa4.htm
> PD: me quedaria un voltimetro tan largo que podria usarlo como serie navideña



Pilla un programa como el LiveWire y simula ese circuito con los cambios que comentas, o bien probalo primero en la placaboard. Y supongo que no podrías poner los 24 leds, que comentas. Fijate que el esquema son 15V para 12 Leds. Yo probe este esquema y me funcionó a la perfección:


PD: Faltaría alimentar los integrados.


Los leds se encienden siempre en el mismo umbral de voltaje.

Yo me voy a poner con el del Microcontrolador. Es sencillo, sólo falta preparar el PCB.

Un saludo


----------



## mnicolau

Otra opción posible sería conseguir uno de estos:







Son *muy *económicos, lo dejás fijo como voltímetro, lo desarmás y lo adaptás a tu fuente.

Saludos


----------



## davidseb

mnicolau dijo:


> Otra opción posible sería conseguir uno de estos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Son *muy *económicos, lo dejás fijo como voltímetro, lo desarmás y lo adaptás a tu fuente.
> 
> Saludos



esa es una opcion muy factible   ( dentro del gabinete quedaria demasiado justo en cuanto a espacio) pero creo que ese no seria problema estos se alimentan a 9v los tomaria de la salida de 12 fija? o como reduciria de 12 a 9 v? me agrada esta solucion



PELELALO si de hecho es la unica manera de pedirlo pero el precio esta por las nubes $395 mas todos los demas componentes tendria un voltimetro muy de lujo jeje  aa y gracias por la observacion del voltimetro luminoso ese programa que mencionas ya esta en busqueda


----------



## J2C

Davidseb


davidseb dijo:


> ..... pero creo que ese no seria problema estos se alimentan a 9v los tomaria de la salida de 12 fija? o como reduciria de 12 a 9 v? me agrada esta solucion .....


Debes tener cuidado por que la alimentación de 9V suele estar AISLADA tanto de 0V como de Positivo donde realiza la medición.
Esos multimetros estan basados en el ICL7106/7 que se encuentra debajo de esa montañita negra pegada a la PCB.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## davidseb

J2C dijo:


> Davidseb
> 
> Debes tener cuidado por que la alimentación de 9V suele estar AISLADA tanto de 0V como de Positivo donde realiza la medición.
> Esos multimetros estan basados en el ICL7106/7 que se encuentra debajo de esa montañita negra pegada a la PCB.
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos, JuanKa.-



ok ami entender no puedo solo alimentarlo a 9v sacados de la misma fuente directo a la toma de la bateria cuadrada? pd:agradesco la paciencia


----------



## J2C

Davidseb

Lo puedes alimentar desde la batería ó desde un bobinado independiente que debes rectificar y filtrar.


En cambio, si realizarás tal cual presento MNicolau el voltimetro en la primer página no tendrias ese inconveniente, Mariano usa ex profeso un ICL7660 con lo cual puede tener masas (negativo) comunes con las fuentes y tomar su alimentación desde ellas.

Espero que me haya explicado de una manera comprensible para todos.



Saludos JuanKa.-


----------



## davidseb

J2C dijo:


> Davidseb
> 
> Lo puedes alimentar desde la batería ó desde un bobinado independiente que debes rectificar y filtrar.
> 
> 
> En cambio, si realizarás tal cual presento MNicolau el voltimetro en la primer página no tendrias ese inconveniente, Mariano usa ex profeso un ICL7660 con lo cual puede tener masas (negativo) comunes con las fuentes y tomar su alimentación desde ellas.
> 
> Espero que me haya explicado de una manera comprensible para todos.
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos JuanKa.-



Entendi ok la alimentacion debe ser independiente y lo que comentas de hacer el digital de MNICOLAU es la mejor opcion el problema es que no eh podido conseguir el el ICL y pidiendolo como sample me sale en $395 ( solo el icl)


----------



## J2C

Davidseb

Había leido que tenias problemas para conseguir los materiales y realizar el de Mariano, solo me referencie a el para que vieras que tiene un integrado adicional recomendado por Intersil (fabricante del ICL7106/7) para esos casos.


Si bien los multimetros como el que te indico Mariano en su post *#932* suelen estar construidos con el mismo circuito integrado al ser solo multimetro no tienen ni necesitan esa funcionalidad de poder usar masas comunes debido a su batería interna y aislada.

Tampoco podemos retirar el integrado y colocarlo en un circuito que diseñemos nosotros con los agregados para que funcione como el del post *#1*, lamentablemente esos multimetros son tan baratos por que se fabrican en muy grandes cantidades.




Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## DAPROTON

como supongo que RevePlac tendra mucho curro y no ha visto mi pregunta, animo a todos los participantes del hilo si pueden solucionar mi duda, ya que tengo todo listo para empezar a trabajar y me falta saber eso, Gracias compañeros! Mi pregunta esta arriba, en el mensaje numero #926 jaja

Por cierto , me sumo a la idea de utilizar un multimetro barato tambien, como tendria que conectar el multimetro para medir la intensidad de mi fuente?


----------



## davidseb

DAPROTON dijo:


> como supongo que RevePlac tendra mucho curro y no ha visto mi pregunta, animo a todos los participantes del hilo si pueden solucionar mi duda, ya que tengo todo listo para empezar a trabajar y me falta saber eso, Gracias compañeros! Mi pregunta esta arriba, en el mensaje numero #926 jaja
> 
> Por cierto , me sumo a la idea de utilizar un multimetro barato tambien, como tendria que conectar el multimetro para medir la intensidad de mi fuente?



hola daproton por lo que yo entendi segun me explicaron los compañeros de foro es q esta opcion del tester chino es la mas economica y tendriamos que alimentarlo con una mini fuente aparte  ( dentro de la fuente ) yo eh pensado en conseguir un eliminador de bateria con 9v de salida y ver como rayos lo meto al gabinete de mi fuente ( ya que todo esta muy ajustado en el interior) creo esta sera mi ultima opcion mientras seguire buscando algun esquema de voltimetro con leds como este http://perso.wanadoo.es/jalons3/curso/practica/oa4.htm





Pelelalo dijo:


> ¿No tienes la posiblidad de pedirlo como "SAMPLE"?
> 
> 
> 
> Pilla un programa como el LiveWire y simula ese circuito con los cambios que comentas, o bien probalo primero en la placaboard. Y supongo que no podrías poner los 24 leds, que comentas. Fijate que el esquema son 15V para 12 Leds. Yo probe este esquema y me funcionó a la perfección:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 72470
> PD: Faltaría alimentar los integrados.
> 
> 
> Los leds se encienden siempre en el mismo umbral de voltaje.
> 
> Yo me voy a poner con el del Microcontrolador. Es sencillo, sólo falta preparar el PCB.
> 
> Un saludo



una pregunta y si uso un lm324n  es cuadruple como ves serian menos integrados no?  
saludos


----------



## Pelelalo

Eso funcionaría con cualquier operacional que aguante el voltaje. Microchip también envía operaciones como "samples", aunque en México no sé si totalmente gratis.


----------



## DAPROTON

y respecto a mi pregunta de utilizar el multimetro como amperimetro? alguien tiene la solucion?


----------



## Pelelalo

DAPROTON dijo:


> Tengo unas dudillas de ese diagrama, en primer lugar el +5 -5  lo puedo conectar a los cables de la fuente +5 -5 ATX (cables rojo y blanco si no me equivoco) sin ningún problema no?
> 
> La segunda pregunta es: que es lo que hay entre el pin 5 de cada display y la resistencia R6? un puente? Que tengo que hacer para quitar el primer display? La fuente del principio del post funcionaria perfectamente con este voltimetro a pesar de tener 4 displays? Gracias de antemano, este post esta dando que hablar jajaja



1. No se si el blanco es -5V, pero entiendo que puedes medirlo con un multímetro y saldras tu mismo de tu duda. El negro para tierra, por cierto.

2. Puente es toda línea azul entre 2 pads también azul. De hecho verás que dicha línea desaparece en el PCB del folio número 2 del pdf.

3.- ¿No quieres el primer display? No lo pongas, ya que por lo que veo el escaler usado por mariano usa un único decimal y dos enteros. Ahora si mides 11 voltios por ejemplo te aparecerá como 1V.

Lo que te indico es para el voltímetro de mariano. Espero que sea esa tu pregunta.



DAPROTON dijo:


> y respecto a mi pregunta de utilizar el multimetro como amperimetro? alguien tiene la solucion?



¿Cuál es el problema?


----------



## DAPROTON

Pelelalo dijo:


> 1. No se si el blanco es -5V, pero entiendo que puedes medirlo con un multímetro y saldras tu mismo de tu duda. El negro para tierra, por cierto.
> 
> 2. Puente es toda línea azul entre 2 pads también azul. De hecho verás que dicha línea desaparece en el PCB del folio número 2 del pdf.
> 
> 3.- ¿No quieres el primer display? No lo pongas, ya que por lo que veo el escaler usado por mariano usa un único decimal y dos enteros. Ahora si mides 11 voltios por ejemplo te aparecerá como 1V.
> 
> Lo que te indico es para el voltímetro de mariano. Espero que sea esa tu pregunta.
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Cuál es el problema?



Mariano es RebePlac no? jaja bueno muchas gracias, la duda era si quiero poner un multimetro como amperimetro desmontandolo y empotrandolo en la fuente, como lo conecto? las puntas de medida digo , gracias


----------



## Pelelalo

DAPROTON dijo:


> la duda era si quiero poner un multimetro como amperimetro desmontandolo y empotrandolo en la fuente, como lo conecto? las puntas de medida digo , gracias



Si lo que quieres medir es intensidad, entonces debes interrumpir el circuito en el punto en el que quieres medir la intensidad y cerrar el circuito con las puntas, para que la corriente pase por el medidor. Esto es, tienes un cable por el que deseas medir la corriente, entonces vas lo cortas (te quedarían 2 cables) y conectas cada punta con cada cable.


----------



## davidseb

hola muchas gracias por los datos del voltimetro y lo del soporte de corriente lo pregunto por que por ejemplo en esta fuente( la de mnicolau) se supone que en su salida de 24v ( la regulada) puede dar entre 7 y 10 amp  ( no se cual sea su salida minima de corriente en cuanto alas 2 fuentes ) y suponiendo que se le exija toda la corriente que puede entregar el conjunto   entonces el regulador sufriria algun daño?


----------



## Pelelalo

Por el "vistazo" que le heché al proyecto (y mariano perdona si meto la pata), la fuente variable hecha con el lm317 no te entregaría más de 1A, debido a la constitución de la misma (se puede ver en el PCB). Esos 7-10 Amperios de los que hablas te lo estarían entregando las fuentes 1 y 2 que son las del PC.

Hechale un vistazo a esta fuente: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/dudas-sobre-fuente-variable-dual-1-2v-30v-1-amperio-9782/. Hay comentarios muy buenos de los que quizás saques más en claro el funcionamiento de fuentes.


----------



## davidseb

amm haber si entendi ( perdon por tanta pregunta) en un principio tengo 2 fuentes atx  la primera  en su salida de 12v  entrega 8amp y la segunda en su salida de 12v entrega 10amp si las conecto asi como lo hiso nicolau se suman los voltajes pero no la corriente y como resultado tengo una fuente de 24v a 8amp  ya que esta es la entrega minima de corriente y si le conecto el lm317 para la regulacion del voltaje pierdo todo el amperaje??


----------



## DAPROTON

y que me decis de lo de sustituir la resistencia de 12k 1% por un pote? totalmente factible?


----------



## Pelelalo

En las salidas FIJAS NO lo pierdes. Pero la fuente variable no puede entregarte más de 1.5A que es el máximo de un LM317. Si tu quieres 24V y 8A, pues conectate a esa salida. Pero si conectas tu carga a la salida VARIABLE no puedes exigir ese amperaje.


----------



## davidseb

aaaaaaa ok ay algun regulador que soporte esa salida?? lo pregunto por que yo necesito contar con los 6 o hasta 7 amp por que la fuente que estoy construyendo la usare para el anodizado de aluminio entonces necesito variar el voltaje pero contar con la corriente que esta me pueda dar  !!! :enfadado:rayoosss ahora a quitar el regulador !!!!:enfadado:


----------



## Pelelalo

davidseb dijo:


> :enfadado:rayoosss ahora a quitar el regulador !!!!:enfadado:



No tan rápido. Mira el link que te pasé y lee ese hilo. Hay compañeros que prepararon la fuente con LM317 y le sacan tranquilamente 5A.

También hay otros hilos en los que se han puesto transistores a la salida para proporcionar más corriente con un voltaje variable. Tienes mucha información. Toca estudiartela.


----------



## davidseb

que tal pelelalo gracias por tu ayuda ya he leido todo el hilo que me posteaste ( y algunos otros mas ) y bueno en los hilos que lei donde se regulan tensiones con mayor corriente encontre que conectando los lm317 en paralelo se soportan como tu dices hasta 5A  pero mi pregunta es podria conectar un paralelo de mas de 5 lm317? en un buen disipador claro o a esa medida ya tendria que cambiar a otro IC y hago incapie en usar ICs por que me interesa su proteccion anticorto.  saludos a todos


----------



## JoniDf

Hola el pcb lo tenes lo imprimis tal cual lo descargas con el reader y te queda la medida bien !
y por lo que lei si no me equivoco el gnd que debe ir aislado debe ser el de la union serie de las 2 fuentes no de la salida .. lo que si debe aislarse son las salidas de tension como la variable de 1.2 a 24
Saludos !


----------



## static17

Hola muy buenas tardes o noches a todos.
Hace tiempo pase a realizar unas preguntas medias bobas acerca del voltimetro digital de mincolau, disculpen me llevo un rato entender el circuito gracias a su ayuda y respuesta al fin pude terminarlo.
Me gustaria agradecerles su apoyo para los que somos algo novatos en la electronica,
por la compresion, gracias.
Aqui les muestro el voltimetro terminado.
Gracias mnicolau por tus aportaciones que son muy valiosas
Saludos!!


----------



## oswaldo10

hola saludos static17 felicitaciones. as un favor pon mas fotos del lado de las pistas y acercamiento de los componentes.
gracias


----------



## static17

Hola Oswaldo
Gracias.. por las felicitaciones.
en cuanto a las fotos de los componentes no tome por separado. solo tengo fotos como la que subi,, pero esas fotos puedes conseguirlas en google solo busca el nombre del componene del que buscas la foto. Si mal no recuerdo hay una lista de los componentes que se necesitaron aqui en el foro.

Estas fotos son algunas de las que tengo del diagrama en pcb ya sobre la baquelita, antes y despues de meter al acido, perforada, estañada y por ultimo soldada.
Como se ve en las fotos, No soy experto en la soldada pero hice mi esfuerzo.
Espero que estas fotos sean lo que buscabas.
Saludos!!


----------



## GaIvEr

Hola.
Quería preguntar como hacer para aumentar la precisión del voltímetro a 10mV, o lo mas preciso que se pueda (en pantalla de 4 dígitos). Seria para medir tensiones de hasta 18v.
Muchas gracias
Gabriel


----------



## powerful

GaIvEr, 10mV/18V = 0.000555  = 0.0555%,...no es como exagerado lo que buscas y con cuatro dígitos no alcanzas a leer esa precisión.


----------



## mnicolau

GaIvEr dijo:


> Hola.
> Quería preguntar como hacer para aumentar la precisión del voltímetro a 10mV, o lo mas preciso que se pueda (en pantalla de 4 dígitos). Seria para medir tensiones de hasta 18v.
> Muchas gracias
> Gabriel



Hola, podrías probar con la configuración de escala máx de 2[V] del ICL7107 y hacer un divisor de tensión x10. Así podrías representar hasta 19.99[V] en los 4 dígitos.

Saludos


----------



## GaIvEr

mnicolau dijo:


> Hola, podrías probar con la configuración de escala máx de 2[V] del ICL7107 y hacer un divisor de tensión x10. Así podrías representar hasta 19.99[V] en los 4 dígitos.
> 
> Saludos



Hola
Muchas gracias. Me podrías pasar un esquemita, como para guiarme? Soy nuevo y estoy aprendiendo.
Muchas gracias
Gabriel


----------



## mnicolau

Hola, de nada... Si te fijás en la hoja de datos del ICL, hay un esquema en la página 13 que muestra los componentes para tener "2V Full Scale". Básicamente es el mismo circuito que armé, pero cambia el valor de 3 o 4 componentes. También agregué un divisor resitivo x100 en la entrada a medir (son 2 resistencias), tendrías que modificarlo para que la división sea x10.

Saludos


----------



## GaIvEr

mnicolau dijo:


> Hola, de nada... Si te fijás en la hoja de datos del ICL, hay un esquema en la página 13 que muestra los componentes para tener "2V Full Scale". Básicamente es el mismo circuito que armé, pero cambia el valor de 3 o 4 componentes. También agregué un divisor resitivo x100 en la entrada a medir (son 2 resistencias), tendrías que modificarlo para que la división sea x10.
> 
> Saludos



Hola
Aha, lo encontré, pero el integrado llega a esa precisión (10mV)?. Porque no se si no decía 200mV como máximo de precisión en la hoja de datos.
Gracias
Gabriel


----------



## powerful

mnicolau, ¿GaIvEr, tendría que iluminar el punto decimal en el segundo dígito ?

SALUDOS FORISTAS!!!


----------



## Fogonazo

GaIvEr dijo:


> Hola
> Aha, lo encontré, pero el integrado llega a esa precisión (10mV)?. Porque no se si no decía *200mV* como máximo de precisión en la hoja de datos.
> Gracias
> Gabriel



Esa *NO* es la precisión, sino el alcance que es de *±200mV*

El último dígito estaría indicando *0,1mV*


----------



## mnicolau

powerful dijo:


> mnicolau, ¿GaIvEr, tendría que iluminar el punto decimal en el segundo dígito ?
> 
> SALUDOS FORISTAS!!!



Exacto, para que el display muestre 19.99 máx.

Saludos!


----------



## GaIvEr

mnicolau dijo:


> Exacto, para que el display muestre 19.99 máx.
> 
> Saludos!



Hola
Gracias Fogonazo y mnicolau, ayer vi un video explicativo del tema y me di cuenta, ahora si se como hacer, y de paso lo voy a hacer voltímetro y amperímetro, seleccionando con una llave (para no usar 2 integrados y 2 pantallas, mas adelante publicare fotos).
Muchas gracias
Gabriel


----------



## antestor

tengo unas dudas y quiero saber si alguien me puede ayudar con esto, gracias
1)como hago para hacer EXACTAMENTE las conexion de cables de la fuente atx con mi circuito para regular el voltaje?
2)he notado que en la fuente atx de 24 pines hay 8 cables negros, estos cables se pueden usar para conectar a DIFERENTES conectores bananas y asi obtener mas tierra para diferentes salidas de voltaje para un circuito?
3) que consejos me dan a la hora de hacer una fuente de voltaje o tension con voltajes regulables y fijos? 
y las fuentes que se usan en este tema son fuentes atx?


----------



## davidseb

antestor dijo:


> tengo unas dudas y quiero saber si alguien me puede ayudar con esto, gracias
> 1)como hago para hacer EXACTAMENTE las conexion de cables de la fuente atx con mi circuito para regular el voltaje?
> 2)he notado que en la fuente atx de 24 pines hay 8 cables negros, estos cables se pueden usar para conectar a DIFERENTES conectores bananas y asi obtener mas tierra para diferentes salidas de voltaje para un circuito?
> 3) que consejos me dan a la hora de hacer una fuente de voltaje o tension con voltajes regulables y fijos?
> y las fuentes que se usan en este tema son fuentes atx?



hola RESPUESTA 1 son dos fuentes en serie no una sola fuente A y fuente B los negros de fuente A al slot de 12v de fuente B  impresos separados y aislados el 12v de fuente A sera el positivo y el gnd de fuente B sera tu negativo hacia la regulacion de tension.
RESPUESTA 2 todos los cables del mismo color estan soldados en el mismo punto se usan varios para evitar caida de tension y calentamiento en este caso sera de max de 1 amp por el circuito de regulacion aqui mencionado.
RESPUESTA 3 son fuentes atx (te das cuenta por tener tension de 3.3v la AT no la traen entre otros detallitos)  saludos y suerte en tu proyecto


----------



## antestor

hombre muchisimas gracias davidseb me ha ayudado bastante. ya he entendido bastante pero aun tengo unas dudas para aclarar conceptos.se que estas pueden ser preguntas obias pero prefiero estar seguro y descartar errores. muchas gracias
 1) la fuente atx de este tema posee 2 cables amarillos de 12 voltios positivos entonces, para unir la fuente a y fuente b, hay que usar el cable amarillo de la fuente A y TODOS los cables negros de la fuente B para unirlas en serie? y el otro cable restante de la fuente n1 hay que conectarlo hacia el voltimetro?

2) en la fuente n2, un cable amarillo queda como salida de 12 voltios y el otro cable amarillo va para la fuente variable?
3) en la fuente n1, de 8 cables negros que posee esa fuente, 1 de esos cables va ubicado en la fuente variable, otro cable negro va ubicado en en el gnd y los otros 6 cables restantes van unidos en un conector banana?


----------



## davidseb

mira las fuentes de atx traen muchos hilos (cables) del mismo color los cuales son 
negros = tierra
amarillos= 12v
rojos=5v
naranjas=3.3v (recuerda solo si son atx )
si destapas la fuente y observas el impreso todos los cables por ejemplo negros estan soldados al mismo slot o punto son muchos para abastecer los diferentes conectores de la cpu
pero cuando hacemos un proyecto asi no necesitamos todos ( ya que son un mismo punto con diferentes tomas ) la idea es simple te recomiendo que desoldes digamos 5 hilos negros de fuente A y en estos espacios soldes 5 hilos amarillos de fuente B de esta manera te quedaran conectadas en serie si medimos los voltajes entre negros de fuente A y amarillos de fuente B tendremos 24v estos iran a tu circuito de regulacion como enviaste los amarillos de tu fuente B a la fuente A esta sera la fuente con los voltajes alterados lo que sig que las salidas quedan de la sig forma:
12v = 24v (12+12)
5v = 17v   (5+12)
3v = 15v  (3+12)
pero tu fuente B seguira entregando en todas sus salidas las tensiones originales (de ella obtienes 12v para tu fuente ) 
con respecto alas tensiones negativas estas solo tiene un solo hilo pero depende de la marca de la fuente el color varia ejemplo  azul -12v blanco -5v ..
y otra cosita tu pregunta todas las dudas que tengas no te preocupes yo pase por lo mismo saludos mucha suerte.


----------



## antestor

ok si muchas gracias. pero por cierto, sera que al yo abrir la fuente atx tengo que tener mucho cuidado con no tocar nada del cirtuito por que aunque la fuente este apagada en el circuito creo que pasan voltajes que pueden llegar a ser mortales? y ps yo por ahora tengo una sola fuente atx entonces sera que puedo hacer este mismo experimento solamente que con una tierra, pero si se puede no?


----------



## davidseb

claro lo unico que tienes que tomar mucho en cuenta es mantener el impreso aislado si lo retiras del gabinete y despues de conectarla ala linea alterna lo mejor es esperar aque los electroliticos grandes se descarguen para trabajar con mas confianza si tienes una sola fuente puedes dividir el numero de cables amarillos y negros digamos si tienes 6 de cada uno tomas 3 negros y 3 amarillos y los mandas a tu circuito de regulacion para tener una salida de 0 a 12v  y los otros los mandas a los conectores banana y tendras una salida de 12v fija   hay un detalle importante la salida de 12v de las atx no esta regulada lo que significa que si tu circuito de regulacion te permite usar digamos mas de 4 amp (depende del ic que uses) tu salida de 12v se caera a 11.2 o hasta 9v te sugiero que antes de habrir la fuente hagas pruebas de tension e intensidad con un tester (multimetro) para que verifiques el valor real de tu salida de 12v (que raramente es de 12v) y cuanta corriente entrega tu fuente en esta salida no te bases en la etiqueta por que te llevaras una decepcion saludos esperamos los resultados de tus pruebas.


----------



## antestor

aaa si claro yo ya intente y no me da 12 voltios exactos, gracias por la ayuda pero tengo otras preguntas
, las preguntas las puse en este dibujo un poco parecido al de este tema solo que con una sola fuente atx, mil gracias por la ayuda


----------



## davidseb

te estas confundiendo en el esquema se muestran las salidas como lineas pero eso no significa que sea un solo cable de 12 y uno solo de tierra recuerda que todos los negros amarillos y rojos estan a un solo punto en el impreso puedes hacer tus salidas cambiando todos los cables por uno de mayor calibre pero tendrias que revisar el impreso de tu fuente para ver si puedes hacer una buena soldadura con calibre mas grande en cuanto al funcionamiento primero hay que tener en cuenta para que usaras esta fuente y de ahi partimos saludos.


----------



## antestor

si tiene mucha razon, es cierto, ya probe el circuito de regulacion de voltaje y me funciono pero ahora tengo otra duda, cual es el componente que esta ubicado en el circuito del voltimetro? es uno que en el esquematico me dice que es de 100 k,aca esta en esta imagen. gracias


----------



## mnicolau

antestor dijo:


> si tiene mucha razon, es cierto, ya probe el circuito de regulacion de voltaje y me funciono pero ahora tengo otra duda, cual es el componente que esta ubicado en el circuito del voltimetro? es uno que en el esquematico me dice que es de 100 k,aca esta en esta imagen. gracias



Hola, es una simple resistencia de 100KΩ, puesta en posición vertical.

Saludos


----------



## davidseb

es un resistor ( resistencia) acoplada verticalmente por eso desde el angulo de la foto se ve desde arriba su valor 100kilo ohms en el codigo de colores de reistores comerciales serian marron -negro-amarillo  ( color de las bandas) pero revisa bien  por que en estos casos lo importante es el porcentaje de tolerancia que puede ser de 5% (que es el comercial ) o al 1%.   P.D:  yo tambien en un principio me confundi con la imagen ..      saludos


----------



## antestor

jeje si me confundi con eso, y es que ahora si tengo un problemilla y es que algo se me desajusto en el circuito reglador de voltaje y ya no me funciona ayuda


----------



## antestor

estoy intentando hacer funcionar el circuito de regualciond e voltaje pero no me esta funcionando muy bien y lo que pasa es que en el multimetro no me mide todo el voltaje que deveria medirme y yo muevo el potenciometro y no cambia mucho en voltaje medido, entonces 1000 gracias al que me diga que potenciometro puedo usar en este cicuito( yo tengo un do 1k y otro de 100k) , y tambien me gustaria tener un dibujo del esquema de este circuito de regulacion de voltaje, gracias


----------



## davidseb

antestor dijo:


> estoy intentando hacer funcionar el circuito de regualciond e voltaje pero no me esta funcionando muy bien y lo que pasa es que en el multimetro no me mide todo el voltaje que deveria medirme y yo muevo el potenciometro y no cambia mucho en voltaje medido, entonces 1000 gracias al que me diga que potenciometro puedo usar en este cicuito( yo tengo un do 1k y otro de 100k) , y tambien me gustaria tener un dibujo del esquema de este circuito de regulacion de voltaje, gracias



El potenciometro usalo de 5k ami me funciono perfecto cambialo y nos dices si hay mejoria   saludos (recuerda que solo tendras una salida de intensidad de 1amp 1.2 max)


----------



## antestor

mm ya por fin pude hacer funcionar este ciscuito el problema era de un cable q no estaba bien conectado, y ps no tengo potenciometro de 5k solo tengo uno de 100k pero con ese me funciona re bien el circuito. lo que si me pasa es que me he dado cuenta que si de entrada de circuito le pongo 18 voltios puedo obtener de 0 a 14 voltios maximo, y siempre es asi, osea que este cicuito se me come 4 voltios.



sino que yo creo que me va tocar montar el voltimetro en el circuito impreso por que me va a quedar re dificil de montar eso en la protoboard, mejor lo monto de una en el circuito impreso, no? y es que si me quedo dificil montar el regulador de voltaje que es mas sencillo como sera el voltimetro, pero sera que tengo que soldar los componentes a la placa para ver si me funciona el voltimetro? o los puedo dejar hay nada mas sin soldar y ver si me funciona el circuito?


----------



## davidseb

yo considero que: en cuanto a tu circuito de regulacion, no te esta funcionando bien como tu dices por que donde quedan esos 4 volts?  como te mencione antes prueba con uno de 5k y veras que recorre de 1 a 24 si tienes las dos fuentes o de 1 a 12 con una sola y lo del voltimetro pues el protoboard lo usamos para verificar que un circuito funcione del papel alo fisico,en este caso es un circuito probado ( por mnicolau el autor de este post y por varios compañeros tambien) alo que podrias aventarte a "brincar" la etapa del protoboard .  saludos y suerte


----------



## antestor

cierto me toca poner le un potenciometro de 5k pero con el de 100k que tengo ahora el circuito me funciona bien excepto por la parte de los 4 voltios que se come el circuito, y ps he practicado varias veces lo del circuito impreso y no me queda bien, me toca mejor eso por que el circuito no me queda bien.


----------



## Arsenic

Funciona perfecto!!! Probado 100%... falta aún montarlo en el gabinete y hacerle la serigrafía. Gracias! Me RE hacía falta algo así... las fuentes vinieron de regalo (reparo PC's)
Saludos!!!

PD: Si quieren cuando termine, les subo unas fotitos.. yo he optado por dejarle ambos coolers a las ftes y montar las placas y los conectores en un módulo aparte, que las fuentes sean los "Pies" del equipo... habrá algún problema con dejarle los dos coolers?


----------



## tatajara

felizitaciones Arsenic espero que lo disfrutes 
PD: yo no puedo conseguir el regulador para mi fuente regulable asi que esta parado el proyecto 
saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Me alegro que te haya servido Arsenic 

Claro que esperamos esas fotos! Qué te preocupa de los coolers? No debería haber problema.

Tata, conseguiste los componentes para armar la SMPS y no conseguís un simple LM317??


----------



## Arsenic

mnicolau dijo:


> Me alegro que te haya servido Arsenic
> 
> Claro que esperamos esas fotos! Qué te preocupa de los coolers? No debería haber problema.
> 
> Tata, conseguiste los componentes para armar la SMPS y no conseguís un simple LM317??



Antes que el gabinete, tengo que resolver un "problema menor"... que la fuente DEJE DE HACERME COSQUILLAS! (Creo que se debe a que no tengo instalación eléctrica con puesta a tierra, mediante una "Jabalina"... así es como le dicen acá...). Alguna hipótesis al respecto?

Por cierto, aquí van las fotos del trabajo preliminar. Disculpen la calidad, no estoy tan solvente como para adquirir una cámara digital, de momento no tengo otra que hacerlas desde el celular y sus 2MP sin flash... Este fin de semana me prestan una, así que ni bien la tenga, tomo nuevas fotos y las posteo


----------



## tatajara

mnicolau dijo:


> Tata, conseguiste los componentes para armar la SMPS y no conseguís un simple LM317??



jaja no mariano los componentes de la smps los consegui y el de la regulable no lo voy a hacer con el 317 sino con un 338 0 340 pero no los puedo conseguir no se que pasa 

por cierto Asenic muy lindo montaje, felizitaciones de nuevo 

saludos


----------



## Arsenic

Muy lindo, pero como le quito el cosquilleo que me hace la fuente cuando toco la chapa?... CREO que es porque no tengo puesta a tierra... alguna otra cosa se les ocurre?


----------



## Electronec

Arsenic dijo:


> Muy lindo, pero como le quito el cosquilleo que me hace la fuente cuando toco la chapa?... CREO que es porque no tengo puesta a tierra... alguna otra cosa se les ocurre?



Buen trabajo compañero, te quedó de lujo.

Lo único que se me ocurre es que la aisles de alguna forma.

Saludos.


----------



## Arsenic

es lo mismo, pues lo que me patea es el GND (Cualquier cable negro de la primer fuente que toque)... es un cosquilleo bastante molesto y obviamente me trae pesares a la hora de trabajar.


----------



## tatajara

Tenes conectado el cable que esta desde la placa al chasis en la fuente original? seria la tierra y también en el cable de alimentación la tierra ?
Saludos


----------



## GaIvEr

Hola
Me estoy armando una fuente. Para la misma diseñe un circuito, el cual consta de un az339 (igual al lm339) y divisores resistivos. Su función es de prender el ventilador en una velocidad suave (a 40ºC aprox.), luego darle mas velocidad al ventilador (velocidad normal, a 70ºC aprox.), después un led parpadeante y una alarma para indicar sobrecalentamiento (a 90ºC aprox.) y en caso extremo, apagar la fuente (a 150ºC aprox.)
Les adjunto el diagrama, mi pregunta es si funciona (al menos en teoría), y si están bien los valores (de temperatura) que le di para que inicie el arranque el motor, apagado de la fuente, etc.

PD: Los valores de temperatura son APROXIMADOS porque uso un termistor NTC, y su funcionamiento no es lineal , el mismo va fijado sobre el disipador de los transistores de potencia.

Muchas gracias
Gabriel


----------



## Arsenic

tatajara dijo:


> Tenes conectado el cable que esta desde la placa al chasis en la fuente original? seria la tierra y también en el cable de alimentación la tierra ?
> Saludos



No... lo tengo así nomas... pruebo eso y lo de la javalina... algo me tiene que dar bien X_X


----------



## tatajara

Entonces es por eso, conecta un cable de donde atornillas la fuente al chasis y ese mismo al conector de 220 v 
Saludos


----------



## Arsenic

tatajara dijo:


> Entonces es por eso, conecta un cable de donde atornillas la fuente al chasis y ese mismo al conector de 220 v
> Saludos



Efectivamente era eso... bueno ahora a buscarle un gabinete!


----------



## ALE777

Hola! al fin me decidi a armar esta muy buena fuente. Consegui dos fuentes ATX, una de 400W y la otra de 450W. 
Luego de leer todos los post, me quedan estas dudas:
          - Se sugiere usar un interruptor BIPOLAR para ambas fuentes. o sea, voy a tener CUATRO polos.
El esquema de conexionado correcto seria asi? 





- Los cables negros (GND) de la fuente 1 que debe ir a masa, con conectar UNO SOLO al gabinete, esta bien? todos los demas cables negros de la fuente 2, NO SE CONECTAN? SOLO SE CONECTA UN CABLE NEGRO AL INTERRUPTOR BIPOLAR, Y UN CABLE NEGRO (CUALQUIERA) DE LA FUENTE 2 AL AMARILLO DE LA FUENTE 1?
- Los terminales de salida de GND de las distintas tensiones (fijas y variables) se sacan de la *fuente 1*?

Dejo como una pequeña ayuda la ubicacion de las tensiones en el conector de 24 pines ATX:






http://www.arreglamipc.com/la-fuente-de-poder-voltaje-de-los-pins-del-conector-atx-de-24-pins

Gracias, ire subiendo fotos a medida que la vaya armando!!!


----------



## Arsenic

Claro, la idea es tener una fuente simétrica de 12 + 12 V, (Con salida para  24 V) es como si conectaras dos pilas en serie para obtener +1,5 GND -1,5 V... en total suman 3V... el resto de las tensiones vienen dadas por la suma de las tensiones proporcionadas por la primer fuente, es decir que si tomas los 5V de la segunda fuente, tendrías 17V. Las tensiones que entrega la fuente 1 no se alteran en absoluto. Espero que tengas exito en tu montaje.


----------



## tatajara

Arsenic dijo:


> Efectivamente era eso... bueno ahora a buscarle un gabinete!





ALE777 es así como vos decís, siempre que tengas dudas usa el multimetro en la escala para medir continuidad y proba la llave, te vas a dar cuenta como es 
saludos


----------



## ALE777

Hola! gracias por todas las respuestas!
En algunos sitios de ventas de fuentes algunos dicen "fuente de pc de 400 Watts REALES"...las fuentes que consegui son genericas, marca "OXXON"...y hay una buena diferencia en precio con las que se dice "potencia real" y estas...  
¿cuanta potencia maxima podre esperar de estas fuentes? 
De todas formas, si solo se alcanza una potencia "real" del 50% (200 W), entregaria, a 12 V, una corriente de unos 16 A, cifra para nada despreciable!
                                                                   Saludos para todos, y gracias!!!


----------



## Arsenic

Como lo he prometido, aquí están las fotos del modelo terminado (en mediafire, ya que el sistema no me deja subirlas... desconozco el motivo). Muchas gracias y saludos!



> http://www.mediafire.com/?abrevff11rj18sr


----------



## ALE777

creo, estimado Arsenic, que el problema reside en que subiste las imagenes a un sitio de alojamiento de ARCHIVOS (sin distincion del tipo), para que tus imagenes aparezcan aca, lo que te sugiero subas SIEMPRE tus imagenes a un sitio que te de el codigo html listo para formato imagen, asi, cuando cliqueas en el icono "Insertar imagen" del menu de respuestas (el tercero desde la izquierda), le pegas el link que el sitio de alojamiento de imagenes te dio para tu imagen (algo similar como hiciste con mediafire).
El sitio que yo uso, muy confiable, es PHOTOBUCKET (http://photobucket.com).
NO TE RECOMIENDO USAR TINYPIC, ya que continuamente mueven los links de tus imagenes, y cuando las volves a ver, el enlace ya no existe, y la imagen en tu post NO APARECE
Una vez subidas tus imagenes, a cada una le va a asignar un codigo html. Por ejemplo, mira esta imagen que subi: el link es: 

http://i1093.photobucket.com/albums/i427/ale7777/ELECTRONICA/fuente_5A_de_lm_317corregida.jpg

Lo que tenes que hacer una vez subida tu imagen, es copiar el link de la imagen (usa SIEMPRE "Direct Link" o "Img code"), y te va a copiar un link como el que te pegue mas arriba, luego venis aca, cliqueas en "Insertar imagen" , y le pegas el link. te debe quedar algo asi:






Espero te haya sido util...saludos!!!


----------



## mnicolau

Dejo las versiones 2.0 de los circuitos.

En esta versión, el voltímetro digital se alimenta directo con +-5[V] que pueden ser obtenidos de la ATX (ahorramos el ICL7660). En caso de no disponer de -5[V], utilizar un LM7905 para regular dicha tensión a partir de los -12[V] que seguro van a tener.

*SI PASA ALGÚN MOD POR ACÁ POR FAVOR ACTUALIZAR EL ARCHIVO AL 1º POST.*

Saludos


----------



## tatajara

gracias por el aporte mariano 
PD: todabia no puedo conseguir el regulador
saludos


----------



## mnicolau

De nada tata. Olvidate de ese regulador, comprá un simple LM317 y si querés mayor corriente, le agregás un transistor tal como figura en el circuito del datasheet. Acá un ejemplo:


----------



## tatajara

mmm interesante pero en vez de tener voltajes fijos se podra poner un potenciometro para ajustar el voltaje ?
gracias de nuevo mariano 
saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Si claro, de ese esquema sólo quería mostrarte la conexión de Q1 y la resistencia de 22[Ω]. Sólo eso debés agregar al circuito típico del LM317 para poder manejar más corriente.

Saludos


----------



## tatajara

Gracias mariano 
Ya tengo el otro pcb echo y el regulador se lo encargue a una casa conocida a ver si me lo consigue es el último intento y si no me voy a tener que volcar a este 
Saludos


----------



## Arsenic

Gracias, ALE777. Bien, las resubo para que no tengan que ir bajándolas una por una... Así es como quedó el proyecto:


----------



## tatajara

lindo arsenic 
animo con esos gabinetes jeje un poquito mas de esfuerzo y quedan profecionales jeje esto va a modo de consejo, ayuda o como sea no burlandome 
pero me gusta como te quedan los pcb,s 
saludos


----------



## Arsenic

La verdad que puse MUCHO énfasis en perfeccionarlos... deberías ver los primeros hechos en fibrón indeleble... hasta náuseas... pero tienes toda la razón... debo mejorar en ese aspecto y demasiado... creo que este es recién el tercer gabinete que hago, mientras que placas hice cerca de 100 ya... Me compré una impresora láser que me costó menos de 100 dólares acá en Argentina... (creo que han cometido un error cuando me cobraron), por eso el resultado de las placas. Para conservarlas, estoy investigando sobre el green coat... mientras tanto utilizo el Aislamatic (creo que solamente se comercializa en este país). Saludos y muchas gracias por el consejo!

Por cierto, PONGANLE PEGAMENTO AL POTENCIOMETRO!!! (He visto varias placas o pcb's con pistas rotas por culpa de obviar eso)


----------



## tatajara

Con el tiempo vas a ir mejorando es cuestión de práctica y paciencia jeje
Saludos


----------



## ALE777

mnicolau dijo:


> De nada tata. Olvidate de ese regulador, comprá un simple LM317 y si querés mayor corriente, le agregás un transistor tal como figura en el circuito del datasheet.




MUY BUENO, mnicolau!!! yo habia hecho una fuente asi, con ajuste grueso y fino, aca les dejo la imagen del circuito como lo diseñe:

En el circuito, se muestra una llave selectora de un polo, y tres posiciones, yo consegui una llave de un polo y 11 posiciones, o sea, permite tener 11 tensiones distintas, eso queda a criterio de lo que encuentren, les cuento que la arme, y anduvo sin problemas!

Una pregunta, acerca de la fuente con dos fuentes ATX: 
debido a la corriente que va a aparecer en los terminales, los cables que salen de cada fuente, no son un poco delgados? aguantaran por ejemplo, 15A?

Y repito mi pregunta anterior: las fuentes que consegui son GENERICAS, y en algunos sitios de internet anuncian "fuente de tantos watts REALES"...y estas, que en mi caso dicen "400 W"...cuanta potencia entregaran?
Gracias!!!


----------



## Electronec

Ya que viene al caso, lo pongo por acá.

Selector con pulsadores para múltiples tensiones. Lo implementé en mi fuente y va de maravilla. 
 _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/485229/ _

Saludos.


----------



## ALE777

Aca les dejo un link de un articulo que encontre en la web, y les sugiero que lo copien, y lo lean con atencion...

http://foros.3dgames.com.ar/hardwar...gar-en-realidad-una-fuente-generica-500w.html


----------



## tatajara

gracias por el aporte ale777
saludos


----------



## ALE777

mnicolau dijo:


> De nada tata. Olvidate de ese regulador, comprá un simple LM317 y si querés mayor corriente, le agregás un transistor tal como figura en el circuito del datasheet. Acá un ejemplo:



Muy bueno este circuito, mnicolau, queria preguntarte si en lugar de ese transistor darlington se le puede agregar un TIP122 (5A) o mejor aun, un TIP141 (10A). 
en este circuito la salida se hace por COLECTOR, vi otros circuitos en este foro que en el transistor de potencia la salida la hacen por EMISOR, como en el circuito que adjunto de nuevo...que diferencia hay? gracias!!!


----------



## antestor

buenas que tal, lo que pasa es que yo ya monte el regulador en la placa de cobre y esta funcionando,  pero mi pregunta es como puedo ponerle un regulador de corriente tambien?


----------



## antoniolacra

hola
como podria regular el voltaje -12


----------



## mnicolau

Ale, claro, podés utilizar un transistor que te permita mayor corriente (ojo con el calor disipado). El circuito que presentás también puede llegar a funcionar, pero el regulador tendría que entregar la corriente de base del TR, la cual podría ser alta dependiendo de la corriente de salida y la ganancia del TR; con esto se pierde el beneficio que se intenta lograr con el agregado del TR. Mismo problema presenta el circuito anterior que mostré.

Lo ideal sería hacerle caso al datasheet y no inventar nada...



Antonio, buscá el LM337.

Saludos


----------



## ALE777

La verdad, estimado Mnicolau, TENES RAZON...los circuitos que arme copiados de las hojas de datos NUNCA me fallaron...te agradezco tu atencion y tu tiempo...
Estuve mirando la hoja de datos del LM195 / 395 y la verdad, me dejo sorprendido, los fabricantes aseguran que es _"un transistor virtualmente imposible de destruir con todo tipo de sobrecargas..."_
Y si los fabricantes lo aseguran...
Voy a buscarlo y a comprarlo, espero no salga muy caro, la verdad, este circuito debe funcionar muy bien!!!
Dejo la hoja de datos para quien quiera ver las caracteristicas del LM195 / 395...

http://www.ti.com/lit/ds/symlink/lm195.pdf

Saludossss!!!


----------



## mnicolau

Sip, tienen muy buena pinta => deben ser bastante caros y/o inconseguibles 

Yo jugaría un rato en simulador, reemplazando ese LM195 por algún darlington tipo TIP142 (10A) y listo... mismo resultado con componentes comunes y baratos.

Saludos!


----------



## tatajara

ya que lo decis voy a simularlo mariano a ver que saco de esto y despues les cuento 
saludos


----------



## tatajara

Gente les cuento que a la hora de simularlo me encontré con algunos inconvenientes, no encontré el mismo transistor Darlington así que lo reemplace y tampoco el el regulador así que puse un 7815 pero no obtuve buenos resultado
PD: a la salida solo obtengo 5v será por el regulador?
Saludos


----------



## ALE777

Estimado Tatajara:
               Si el simulador que usas es el Livewire, (el mismo que uso yo), no vas a encontrar NI LM317 NI TIP141 (al menos el que tengo yo no los tiene), y es por eso que la simulacion se aleja mucho de la realidad...
El LM395 (igual que el LM195 pero soporta menos tension Vceo), lo encontre en la pagina de "GM electronica" (http://www.gmelectronica.com.ar/) tambien tienen el TIP142...
La modificacion que propone Mnicolau es muy tentadora, usar un transistor en lugar de tres (menos agujeros que perforar, menos laminas de mica, tornillos, disipadores, etc), aunque la alta confiabilidad de los LM195 nos darian una fuente robusta, ideal para nuestros "experimentos"...


----------



## tatajara

Gracias por tu respuesta ale 
Voy a averiguar si los consigo 
Che y no se podría hacer las plantillas como el  PCBwisard ? que decís mariano ?
Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Fijate la simulación que adjunto con 2 TIP142 en paralelo. 16[V] de entrada, 12.5[V] - 5 [A] de salida. Cada TIP142 disipa 8[W] y el LM317 sólo entrega 20mA.

Saludos


----------



## tatajara

gracias mariano por la ayuda
interesante, hasta cuanto podria trabajar esta fuente y con cuanto ? 
saludos


----------



## ALE777

Que simulador usaste, Mnicolau? se ve que es muy completo y facil de aprender a usar...
El transformador que tengo entrega 24V, 100 VA. Con los dos TIP142 andara bien? 
Al manejar solamente el LM317 30mA, se puede colocar sin disipador?
El capacitor de 10000 mF es necesario? 
Mi fuente la estoy armando con filtro en PI, con dos capacitores de 4700 mF y una bobina toroidal sacada de una fuente rota de pc...se puede quitar ese capacitor si tengo este filtro?
Gracias!!!


----------



## 95salo

amigo quiero pedirte un favor si es tan amable y me envías algún diagrama , esquema para la elaboracion de una fuente de alimentación regulada, la necesito para reparación de portátiles,pcs
con estas características 30v-10a , que sea ajustable voltaje y corriente, entrada de voltaje 110v , que tenga protección para voltaje y corriente estoy escaso de recursos 
economicos un saludo desde Colombia


----------



## ALE777

Ayer (10 de septiembre) compre los componentes para la fuente que propone mas arriba Mnicolau...
TIP142....$11 cada uno (unos 2 dolares)
BC327...$1 cada uno.
Disipador ZD (7cm x 5cm)....$14 cada uno (unos 2,30 dolares)
Una pregunta, Mnicolau, para el transformador que voy a usar (220 / 24V 100VA), alcanzara usar un disipador de estos por cada TIP142? ademas, el gabinete es metalico, y los disipadores los voy a poner del lado de afuera...
Adjunto imagen del disipador...gracias!!!


----------



## mnicolau

Ale el simulador es Proteus.

Antes de largarte a armar la fuente, deberías comentar un poco cual va a ser la aplicación que vas a darle, y cuales van a ser los requerimientos de tensión y corrientes de salida que querés obtener.

La potencia que van a disipar los TIPs va a depender de la diferencia de tensión entre entrada y salida y la corriente que circulen por ellos. Por ejemplo, si querés obtener 12,5[V] y 5[A] de salida como muestro en la imagen anterior y usás un transformador de 24[Vac] (rectificado se va a 32[Vdc] aprox), vas a estar disipando 100[W] entre ambos TIPs. Con estos valores estás superando la potencia del transformador, con lo cual no vas a lograr obtenerlos.

Una vez que determines cual va a ser la peor condición de carga que vas a tener en tu fuente, hacés el cálculo del disipador necesario, de acá podés obtener una idea:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/calculo-basico-disipadores-amplificadores-ab-19480/

Muy probablemente te quedes corto con el que compraste.

Saludos


----------



## tatajara

si yo le pondria unos mas grandes 
che ale esperamos mas detalles voy a aberiguar precios 
saludos


----------



## ALE777

La carga maxima que pretendo de esta fuente son unos 24v, en la mayoria de los casos la tension maxima mas comun son 12V, asi que si pongo como un maximo unos 5A, con 12 V y 5A tengo una potencia de unos 60W en los bornes, y si le sumamos las perdidas (pongamos un 15%) el transformador debera entregar 60 x 1,15= 69 (aprox 70W)...
El uso que le voy a dar es general, o sea, de "laboratorio", para cosas que muy rara vez superen los 2A, el unico caso en donde haya consumo importante es una celda peltier de 60W, pero ya para eso pensaba usar la fuente propuesta al principio de este hilo, de mas potencia...
Los disipadores van a ir atornillados a la chapa del gabinete, asi que "creo" que el gabinete va a ayudar a disipar mas calor..
MUY BUENO el link del calculo de disipadores, estimado Mnicolau, voy a hacer un calculo para cada transistor TIP142...siempre pienso en cuanto tiempo, esfuerzo y dificultades nos ahorra Internet, me acuerdo mis comienzos en la electronica, cuando pedia permiso en las casas de electronica para consultar la hoja de datos de determinado componente, para ver sus caracteristicas, o como se conectaba...hoy basta con poner en google el componente, y bajar el pdf...y ni que hablar de la posibilidad de intercambiar informacion en un foro como este, con gente tan atenta!!!
Gracias!!!


----------



## tatajara

Hola ale777
Alomejor lo puedas usar ese mismo pero yo lo pondría en donde tire viento el cooler de la fuente así no está continuamente caliente, tiene un poco mas de temperatura


----------



## mnicolau

Pero ojo Ale porque tu carga (esos 70W que mencionás en tu cálculo) no es lo único que vas a tener conectado al trafo; en el medio tenés un regulador al cual le ingresan 32[V] y egresan sólo 12[V]. En el regulador están cayendo 20[V] con una corriente de 5[A], eso te da una potencia de 100[W] perdidas en forma de calor que el transformador también debe entregar.

Por eso te comentaba que no es muy recomendable una regulable para valores tan amplios de tensión y corriente. Como vos decís, no vas a superar valores mayores a 2[A] salvo las celdas Peltier. Yo en tu caso armaría una fuente para las celdas (trafo de 12V, sin regulador), y otra fuente aparte de laboratorio, regulable de 1 a 24[V] y 2[A], ahí ya cambia la cosa...

Saludos!


----------



## tatajara

me desanimaste mariano jajaj 
yo la voy a probar a ver que sucede jej 
saludos


----------



## cesarpo22

muy buen aporte


----------



## chugus

Hola gente comparto con ustedes mi proyecto de fuente de alimentación fija y variable.
Para la pegatina frontal me base en el diseño de Mnicolau porque me pareció muy intuitivo.
Los PCB son de diseño propio para que se adecuen a mis necesidades en el taller.

El módulo variable del modulo fijo están separados lo cual permite conectarlos en serie si se requiere alguna tensión simétrica especial.

El voltimetro con el ICL7107 fue un fracaso por lo que opte por programar un PIC 16f818 que tenia en desuso y asi solucioné el problema.

Espero que les guste, cualquier duda estoy para ayudarlos...
Un saludo!!!


----------



## ALE777

MUY BUENO, Chugus!!! no usaste fuentes de pc, por lo que veo...usaste tres transformadores...y usar un PIC como voltimetro...SOBRESALIENTE!!!
Volviendo al tema de la fuente propuesta por Mnicolau, voy a usar DOS de esos disipadores que compre (uno para cada transistor TIP142) y el LM317, segun la simulacion, manejaria unos 20mA (0,02A), si lo multiplicamos por la maxima diferencia de tension (1,2 V) (32 - 1,2) = 30,8V nos da una potencia "en el regulador" de 0,616W, lo que me hace suponer que no necesitaria disipador...Si NO es asi, corrijanme...
Ademas ya tengo todos los componentes para la fuente con dos fuentes de pc, consegui dos de 450W (que segun puse mas arriba al ser GENERICAS, no entregan mas de 200W REALES), veremos si las que consegui entregan mas...
                              Saludos, y gracias por tanta atencion!!!


----------



## tatajara

muy lindo montaje chugos ¡¡ felizitaciones 
ale tenes el pcb echo ya ? por que si no me pongo ha hacerlo 
saludos


----------



## oswaldo10

exelente trabajo felicitaciones a mi el voltimetro con icl7107 tampoco me dio resultado y le intente varias veces me gustaria intentar con este donde encuentro los detalles gracias


----------



## mnicolau

Excelente esa fuente chugus! Muy prolijo todo, felicitaciones 

PD: yo subí un voltímetro con PICs en este thread, pero como todo lo que se va subiendo en este foro, queda perdido entre los posts, una lástima...


----------



## chugus

> MUY BUENO, Chugus!!! no usaste fuentes de pc, por lo que veo...usaste tres transformadores...y usar un PIC como voltimetro...SOBRESALIENTE!!!


Hola!!! no use fuentes de PC (aunque tengo unas 10 por ahi tiradas de las reparaciones de PCs) porque quería reducir el tamaño a lo máximo posible y la corriente requerida para trabajar en protoboard no supera nunca los 500mA y en caso de haber algún corto me de tiempo a reaccionar. Actualmente trabajaba con una fuentecita de 300mA y este proyecto fue el reemplazo de la misma y quería hacer algo bien hecho.

En caso de necesitar mas corriente, tengo una fuente switching de 24 x 5A con la cual me faltaría el modulo variable, para obtener tensiones variadas con una corriente muy superior si es que lo necesito algún dia, ya está pensado otro proyecto... 



> muy lindo montaje chugus ¡¡ felizitaciones


Gracias, me alegro que te halla gustado, me llevo casi una semana desde el diseño hasta el montaje, no veía la hora de tenerlo funcionando...



> exelente trabajo felicitaciones a mi el voltimetro con icl7107 tampoco me dio resultado y le intente varias veces me gustaria intentar con este donde encuentro los detalles gracias


Como comente anteriormente, hice el PCB de Mnicolau y no funcionó, luego lo monté en protoboard y empeoró. Siempre con mediciones aleatorias muy desparejas. Intenté de todo y concluí en que el problema serían supuestamente los integrados que de por cierto compré 2 y nose que hacer con ellos, seguro algún llavero jaja

En cuanto al PCB del voltímetro hay muchos aquí en el foro funcionando, yo estoy aprendiendo assembler y me gustó programarlo por mi mismo para avanzar un poco en la programación y obviamente el diseño del PCB es propio. Cualquier duda estoy para ayudarte.



> Excelente esa fuente chugus! Muy prolijo todo, felicitaciones


Hola!!! antes que nada gracias a vos Mnicolau, que fuiste mi inspiración de montar una fuente nueva para el reemplazo de mi pequeña y vieja fuentecita...


----------



## hell_fish

Realice este proyecto los voltajes que tome fueron 3, 5, 12, 15, 17, 24. Al conectar un tda2005 a los 17V funciona bien con música pero cuando mido la tensión con un multimetro con el ampli andando la fuente 2 se apaga alguna idea de que puede estar pasando. gracias por la fuente.


----------



## tatajara

Si el tda 20o5 trabaja con fuente simétrica se te va a pagar por que el voltaje negativo tiene no más de 1A como mucho si que se te sobrecarga 
Corríjanme si me equivoco ¡
Saludos


----------



## ALE777

mnicolau dijo:


> Excelente esa fuente chugus! Muy prolijo todo, felicitaciones
> 
> PD: yo subí un voltímetro con PICs en este thread, pero como todo lo que se va subiendo en este foro, queda perdido entre los posts, una lástima...


Tenes razon una vez mas, estimado Mnicolau...es que son tantos los aportes, y tan buenos, que hay un universo de cosas para hacer, y para buscar...en el post "cargador de pilas recargables", vi un circuito para cargar pilas, yo desde el año 1992 que uso estas pilas, y me arme un circuito cargador con distintas corrientes, con indicador de Leds, basado en el circuito de la hoja de datos del LM317, que aun hoy anda MUY BIEN...Lo arme debido a que en los primeros años la cantidad de variedades de corrientes y de pilas era enorme, y la carga variaba de una pila a otra, la situacion se fue uniformando cuando aprecieron las pilas de NiMh, quedando en la competencia solo dos marcas: Sanyo (para mi la mejor) y Sony...asi es que decidi armarme otro cargador con amperimetro digital, potenciometro multivueltas (para mayor precision) y la posibilidad de elegir la carga de 1, 2, 3 y hasta 4 pilas "AA" o "AAA"...si quieren, puedo subir los planos y las fotos, aunque no se si deberia armar un post nuevo...espero sugerencias...





tatajara dijo:


> Si el tda 20o5 trabaja con fuente simétrica se te va a pagar por que el voltaje negativo tiene no más de 1A como mucho si que se te sobrecarga
> Corríjanme si me equivoco ¡
> Saludos


  El TDA2005 no necesita una fuente simetrica, lleva fuente COMUN, es como el TDA2004 (el que uso en el ampli estereo de mi pc) y el TDA2009 (que estoy armando uno con dos TDAs 2009 para aprovechar los otros canales de audio de mi pc)
En TODAS las hojas de datos de la serie TDA (2002 mono),(2003...2009 estereo), se sugiere el circuito y el impreso con la ubicacion de sus componentes, y en los integrados estereo (a partir de los 2003 en adelante) se puede usar la configuracion tipo "puente" y obtener el doble de potencia por canal (generalmente 20W rms), el que tengo en mi compu me dejo mas que asombrado por la potencia (10 + 10 W rms sobre 4 Ω) y pureza de sonido, les aseguro que casi no distorsiona, el control de volumen de mi pc casi nunca lo levanto del 25%, y siempre lo uso en minimo, y con eso escucho sin problemas.
Ademas, la sencillez y rapidez de armado, junto con su bajo precio y facilidad de obtencion hacen de estos integrados una muy buena opcion para armar un amplificador para nuestra computadora, mp3, y otros equipos que vienen con solo preamplificador.
les dejo el pdf del TDA2005 y TDA2009, para que vean sus caracteristicas (yo prefiero el TDA2009)

http://www.ozitronics.com/data/tda2005.pdf

http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheets/208/378193_DS.pdf

Saludos!!!


----------



## tatajara

> El TDA2005 no necesita una fuente simetrica, lleva fuente COMUN, es como el TDA2004 (el que uso en el ampli estereo de mi pc) y el TDA2009 (que estoy armando uno con dos TDAs 2009 para aprovechar los otros canales de audio de mi pc)
> En TODAS las hojas de datos de la serie TDA (2002 mono),(2003...2009 estereo), se sugiere el circuito y el impreso con la ubicacion de sus componentes, y en los integrados estereo (a partir de los 2003 en adelante) se puede usar la configuracion tipo "puente" y obtener el doble de potencia por canal (generalmente 20W rms), el que tengo en mi compu me dejo mas que asombrado por la potencia (10 + 10 W rms sobre 4 Ω) y pureza de sonido, les aseguro que casi no distorsiona, el control de volumen de mi pc casi nunca lo levanto del 25%, y siempre lo uso en minimo, y con eso escucho sin problemas.
> Ademas, la sencillez y rapidez de armado, junto con su bajo precio y facilidad de obtencion hacen de estos integrados una muy buena opcion para armar un amplificador para nuestra computadora, mp3, y otros equipos que vienen con solo preamplificador.
> les dejo el pdf del TDA2005 y TDA2009, para que vean sus caracteristicas (yo prefiero el TDA2009)
> 
> http://www.ozitronics.com/data/tda2005.pdf
> 
> http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/data.../378193_DS.pdf
> 
> Saludos!!!
> Me Gusta



tenes razon ¡¡ muchas gracias por correjirme jej
saludos


----------



## hell_fish

Si fuente simple. Alguien sabe que problema hay en la fuente que se apaga cuando mido la tensión, conecto el ampli sobre los 17V cuando conecto el multimetro para medir la tensión la fuente N. 2 se apaga.


----------



## tatajara

hola gente 
buscando entre lo resiclado encontre estos reguladores que dicen LM340t y abajo dice 7812 
pero me entro la duda es un 7812 o un 340 ? 
les dejo la foto 
si es un 340 me sabaria las papas jaja
saludos


----------



## ALE777

Estimado Hell_fish: Segun estuve pensando en tu problema, "creo" que una causa puede ser la proteccion que tu fuente tiene...es una fuente comercial, o la armaste vos? El multimetro es de agujas o digital?

Estimado Tatajara: Te dejo este link de la pagina de una distribuidora de componentes, en donde se ve una foto que te va a interesar...
http://www.goldmine-elec-products.com/prodinfo.asp?number=G22119


----------



## Fogonazo

hell_fish dijo:


> Si fuente simple. Alguien sabe que problema hay en la fuente que se apaga cuando mido la tensión, conecto el ampli sobre los 17V cuando conecto el multimetro para medir la tensión la fuente N. 2 se apaga.



¿ Están colocadas las puntas de prueba del multímetro como para medir tensión *"O Intensidad"* ?


----------



## tatajara

> Estimado Tatajara: Te dejo este link de la pagina de una distribuidora de componentes, en donde se ve una foto que te va a interesar...
> http://www.goldmine-elec-products.co...?number=G22119


gracias ale entonses puedo usar estre para mi fuente regulable jaja espero que no este roto 
este entrega 1 A o yo lei mal el data ?
saludos


----------



## ALE777

tatajara dijo:


> gracias ale entonses puedo usar estre para mi fuente regulable jaja espero que no este roto
> este entrega 1 A o yo lei mal el data ?
> saludos


Si, estimado tatajara...leiste bien, 1A...adjunto la hoja de datos, para quien la quiera...

http://www.ti.com/lit/ds/symlink/lm340-n.pdf


----------



## tatajara

haa entonse no jaja voy a ver si armo una con una par de 2n3055 que tengo por ai 
saludos


----------



## ALE777

Yo voy a hacer la que subio Mnicolau, con los TIP142...me parece muy buena!!!


----------



## hell_fish

> Estimado Hell_fish: Segun estuve pensando en tu problema, "creo" que una  causa puede ser la proteccion que tu fuente tiene...es una fuente  comercial, o la armaste vos? El multimetro es de agujas o digital?



Fuente comercial, multimetro digital. Esta fuente tiene un solo integrado, que tipo de protección podría estar activándose al medir tensión. 



> ¿ Están colocadas las puntas de prueba del multímetro como para medir tensión *"O Intensidad"* ?



Las puntas del multimetro están colocadas como para medir tensión, no creo que sea una protección contra cortos por el detalle anterior (multimetro colocado en medir tensión).


----------



## tatajara

ALE777 dijo:


> Yo voy a hacer la que subio Mnicolau, con los TIP142...me parece muy buena!!!



haa de 10 cuando hagas el pcb publicalo lo quiero ver 
saludos


----------



## Comet

Wowww  mnicolau genial idea!!!!!

te felicito por tu post, me gusto mucho cuando logre duplicar el V con 2 fuentes
por a hora solo necesito hasta 24V, me pregunto si con 3 fuentes se podrá lograr  36V?

más tarde hago la prueba agregándole una 3ra fuente


saludos


----------



## -Mooys-

Saludos.

Una simple pregunta tengo, espero puedan responder:
Tengo una fuente conmutada con una entrada a 120V ac (fase a neutro) y 12V dc de salida, pero quiero conectarla a 220 (fase a fase), si conecto esta misma fuente a este voltaje de entrada, ¿simplemente tendria a la salida aproximadamente entre 22 o 24V cd sin que se dañe de alguna manera la fuente?

Gracias por su ayuda y disculpen las molestias pero me parecio oportuno colocar esta duda en este post.


----------



## miguelus

Buenos días Mooys.

Pues no, si la conectas a 220VAC con toda seguridad tendrás fuegos artificales.

Pero... Muchas fuentes Conmutadas se diseñan para que funcionen en un rango de tensiones de entrada muy amplio, por ejemplo desde 90 a 230VAC

Mira si en tu fuente hay alguna indicación sobre el rango de funcionamiento.

Es posible que tenga un conmutador para el cambio de tensión.

Sal U2


----------



## mnicolau

Gracias Comet, claro que podés seguir agregando fuentes en serie, sólo debés tener en cuenta de aislarlas del chasis (excepto la 1º).

Saludos


----------



## -Mooys-

Saludos

Gracias por aclararme la duda miguelus, te comento que en la hoja de datos de la fuente (imagen 1) asi como dices menciona que su entrada es de 110-240V ac y una misma salida de 11V dc. Esto quiere decir que la fuente siempre me entragara los 11V sin importar si alimento con 120 o 240V ?, es decir de manera automatica ya que no veo ningun interruptor o selector de voltaje. 

Gracias por su ayuda y nuevamene disculpen las molestias


----------



## darb1308

Buenas noches, tengo una duda, el potenciometro de la fuente con lm317 es de 5k o de cuanto?
si cambio el lm317 por un lm350, debo modificar el circuito o algun otro componente,,,,,muchas gracias


----------



## tatajara

hola darb1308
si el pote es de 5k 
si le pones un 350 fijate en el datasheets pero creo que no hay que modificar nada 
saludos


----------



## gonzafj

Estimados mnicolau, he estado siguiendo este tema desde hace un tiempo y ahora ya tengo las fuentes de poder de pc (600 y 620 W, respectivamente). Siguiendo la filosofía con la cual iniciaste este proyecto, de intervenir lo mínimo a nada las fuentes, estaba viendo el tema de dejar las fuentes en sus gabinetes originales y realizar el aislamiento entre ellas.
El tema es que para que la fuente 2 trabaje, necesita del negativo.....pero como bien recalcas al inicio la fuente 2 debe estar aislada......y ahi está mi problema.
Favor aclárame si es posible realizar el ordenamiento que menciono (conservar gabinetes de fuentes poder), y cómo supero el tema de que las dos fuentes funcionen a la vez sin que haya problemas.
De antemano gracias,

Francisco González M.


----------



## tatajara

gonzafj dijo:


> Estimados mnicolau, he estado siguiendo este tema desde hace un tiempo y ahora ya tengo las fuentes de poder de pc (600 y 620 W, respectivamente). Siguiendo la filosofía con la cual iniciaste este proyecto, de intervenir lo mínimo a nada las fuentes, estaba viendo el tema de dejar las fuentes en sus gabinetes originales y realizar el aislamiento entre ellas.
> El tema es que para que la fuente 2 trabaje, necesita del negativo.....pero como bien recalcas al inicio la fuente 2 debe estar aislada......y ahi está mi problema.
> Favor aclárame si es posible realizar el ordenamiento que menciono (conservar gabinetes de fuentes poder), y cómo supero el tema de que las dos fuentes funcionen a la vez sin que haya problemas.
> De antemano gracias,
> 
> Francisco González M.



hola gonza ¡¡
esto es posible, solamente que a una de las fuentes, (la que va aislada) tenes que deconectarla de la masa del chasis, es decir que la placa no toque el chasis 
saludos


----------



## gonzafj

Gracias Tatajara por tu respuesta, aparte de lo que me mencionas además he aislado entre las fuentes con una separación y funcionó impeque....

Ahora seguiré con el armado del frontal y las conexiones en los diferentes voltages. 

Saludos y gracias


----------



## tatajara

gonzafj dijo:


> Gracias Tatajara por tu respuesta, aparte de lo que me mencionas además he aislado entre las fuentes con una separación y funcionó impeque....
> 
> Ahora seguiré con el armado del frontal y las conexiones en los diferentes voltages.
> 
> Saludos y gracias



me alegro que te aya funcionado ¡¡
teminala y ponele ganas jeje que es de mucha utilidad ¡¡
saludos


----------



## eumelvi

Hola a todos. Me he decidido a montar una fuente como esta, ya que me han regalado dos fuentes, una de 350W y otra de 300W. Mi primera duda es si hay algún problema con la diferencia de potencia. La segunda duda es con algunos cables, concretamente el violeta (stand by) y uno negro que sale del mazo de GND y conecta en la misma placa de la fuente, qué hago con ellos?.
También tengo dudas de qué hacer con el cable gris (PWROK) y con los naranjas de 3,3V?, los debo quitar?.
Y ya para terminar, los cables de tensión (blanco y negro) estaban soldados a una placa pequeña, esa placa sirve para algo?

Envío unas fotos. Gracias por anticipado.
Saludos.



Te dejo la foto de la placa de la entrada de tensión.


----------



## eumelvi

Bueno, gracias por haberme aclarado todas las dudas que tenía sobre esta fuente 
Os dejo unas imagenes para aquellos que les interese.
Un saludo.


----------



## oswaldo10

excelente quedo muy hermosa te felicito


----------



## tatajara

me gusto esa terminacion eumelvi ¡¡
felizitaciones 
saludos


----------



## PsyChoW

Hola que tal, esta fuente se puede realizar con las ATX? si es que se puede, que hago con los 3,3V?


----------



## tatajara

PsyChoW dijo:


> Hola que tal, esta fuente se puede realizar con las ATX? si es que se puede, que hago con los 3,3V?



si se puede hacer con las ATX
y con los 3,3 no vas a tener problemas, vas a tener los 3,3 y unos 15 v aproximadamente
yo use dos fuentes que tenian este voltaje y obtube esos resultados 
saludos


----------



## PsyChoW

tatajara dijo:


> si se puede hacer con las ATX
> y con los 3,3 no vas a tener problemas, vas a tener los 3,3 y unos 15 v aproximadamente
> yo use dos fuentes que tenian este voltaje y obtube esos resultados
> saludos



Gracias! ahora veo que sale en la practica mientras me voy comprando los materiales pero tengo una duda que siempre la tuve y viendo los datasheets no lo pude solucionar: ¿Cuál es el maximo de corriente de entrada en el LM317? Porque vi los valores de corriente que tengo en las fuentes para cada tensión y me quede con la duda esa si va a poder aguantar toda esta corriente de entrada. O no se, yo lo veo así por ahí me equivoco.


----------



## eumelvi

oswaldo10 dijo:


> excelente quedo muy hermosa te felicito



Gracias, mi trabajo me ha costado.
Un saludo.



tatajara dijo:


> me gusto esa terminacion eumelvi ¡¡
> felizitaciones
> saludos



Gracias, te digo lo mismo que a Osvaldo, mi trabajo me ha costado.
Un saludo.


----------



## tatajara

PsyChoW dijo:


> Gracias! ahora veo que sale en la practica mientras me voy comprando los materiales pero tengo una duda que siempre la tuve y viendo los datasheets no lo pude solucionar: ¿Cuál es el maximo de corriente de entrada en el LM317? Porque vi los valores de corriente que tengo en las fuentes para cada tensión y me quede con la duda esa si va a poder aguantar toda esta corriente de entrada. O no se, yo lo veo así por ahí me equivoco.



el LM317 entrega 1A como maximo, se pregunto muchas veses en el foro
saludos



> Gracias, te digo lo mismo que a Osvaldo, mi trabajo me ha costado.
> Un saludo.


y si quedo bien es por eso jejej 
saludos


----------



## Gaston_77

Muchas gracias por el aporte. Excelente tema, me lo lei completito.
En el mensaje #786 de este tema, mikeekim adjunto una imagen con algunas modificaciones a un circuito propuesto como amperimetro con el icl7107, pero el link de la imagen esta caido. Alguien tiene esa imagen? podran subirla nuevamente? Mikeekima aun tienes esa imagen, podras volver adjuntarla.
Gracias

Muchas gracias por el aporte. Excelente tema, me lo lei completito.
En el mensaje #786 de este tema, mikeekim adjunto una imagen con algunas modificaciones a un circuito propuesto como amperimetro con el icl7107, pero el link de la imagen esta caido. Alguien tiene esa imagen? podran subirla nuevamente? Mikeekima aun tienes esa imagen, podras volver adjuntarla.
Gracias


----------



## leaplayer22

Mariano me podes pasar un esquema de como conectar la fuente variable + una fuente de 12, 5 y 9 y -12,-5 y -9 volts al voltimetro digital ???? Por Favor!


----------



## serquin

Hola mariano, ha pasado mucho tiempo desde que publicaste este proyecto, te felicito, llevo mucho siguiendo este hilo, y hoy por fin me he decidido a llevarlo a cabo.
por el momento mi unica pregunta es en relacion a los -5v que requiere el voltimetro, resulta que la fuente de donde sacas los voltajes para el voltimetro, no tiene este voltaje, pero si lo tiene la otra fuente, puedo tomarlos de esta sin que haya problemas? Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## PsyChoW

Tengo una duda, la fuente N° 1 esta conectado a masa, perfecto, pero la N° 2 ¿no se usa el cable verde?


----------



## Fogonazo

leaplayer22 dijo:
			
		

> que tamañano tiene la placa del voltimetro ?



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/adaptar-tamano-pcb-tamano-real-nano-tutorial-28701/


----------



## leaplayer22

che no hay drama si no uso resistencias al 1% ???


----------



## leaplayer22

Hice la fuente y así me quedó, pero la hice a base de una fuente de 12 5 y 9 volts y variable de 1 a 15.. el voltímetro lo alimenté con una fuente partida de +/- 5v


----------



## leaplayer22

Más Fotos!


----------



## Raistlin Majere

Hola tengo las siguientes duda: 
  En el Voltímetro Digital con ICL7107 al lado de los capacitores de abajo a la izquierda hay un componente del cual no se mensiona en la Lista de Materiales y cual es la funcion?.
  En la lista de Materiales pide "pines x1" para que?


----------



## Marce

icl7660?
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-fija-regulable-voltimetro-digital-17708/index2.html
El integrado de 8 patas es un ICL7660 y es el encargado de generar los -5[V] que necesita el voltímetro para funcionar.
 Pines x1 son los zocalos


----------



## Raistlin Majere

Preguntas: Por qué en la lista de materiales no lo nombra? Por qué en el esquema no esta, el que esta en el pdf que contiene a la lista de materiales? Podrias darme una mejor ideal con respecto a ese zocalo? por favor, dado que no entiendo a que se refiere uno cuando lee "Pines x 1". Desde ya muchas gracias.
Saludos

PD: gracias por responder la pregunta del integrado


----------



## Marce

Porque es zocalo es opcional, si queres ponerlo ponelo, yo te aconsejo que si, por si tenes que cambiar algun integrado (regla general, no solo para este proyecto). EL icl 7107 tiene 40 pines, en el local donde lo compres pedile 2 zocalos, uno para el integrado otro para los display, en mi caso por ejemplo no tenia, pero tranquilamente los cortas con el cutter, tambien comprale el zocalo al integrado de 8 patas.
 Como vas con tu proyecto? yo tube la bendita suerte de que me vendieron display catodo comun, y lleva anodo comun... y como que no da hacerme 80km para decirle -Holaaaaa  vengo a cambiarte estos display que me vendste porque son catodo comun y te pedi anodo comun!!..  asi que esta en espera. lo mas gracioso es que no encendia ningun display, me revise todo, repase soldaduras, pistas, y estaba todo perfecto, los voltajes estaban normales, el icl7660, todo bien, y cuando miro el datasheet de mis display...  era de catodo comun
 Asegurate de que cuando coloques los zocalos la muesca este correctamente.
 Salutes


----------



## Raistlin Majere

Mils gracias Marce, en mi caso queria tener la lista completa, no ir comprar y tener que volver por algo que compre mal, y que al armarlo me de cuenta de que compre algo de menos o algo de mas(no habia mucho problema tener un repuesto), mañana o pasado como mucho voy a comprar todo(para el voltimetro digital) dado que la fuente ya la tengo armada. aprobecho este miercoles y finde para armarlo, y lo de los zocalos era lo que tenia pensado, pero simpre le digo a quien le compro para que lo necesito, por eso no entendia lo del codigo de "pines x3 y pines x 1" lo utilizo para los integrados, por que para mi esteticamente queda mejor y por practicidad.


----------



## Marce

Buenas, gente tengo un problema, un amigo me consiguio los display, el tema es que los que me dio (no tenia otros) es un display triple, pero los pines son solo 12, y los dislpay que lleva el voltimetro son 10 por cada display idividual, se puede modificar algo?? porque me faltan pines a lo loco
 Gracias por la ayuda


----------



## ruse85

hola buenas tarde no se alguien me pueda ayudar me dejaron realizar un voltimetro para dc y alterna y solo puedo utilizar amplificadores con vertidores analogico digital y lo tengo que visualizar en 3 display minimo y les dejo el diagrama que estoy realizando espero alguien me pueda ayudar gracias. a por cierto en dc tengo que medir 100v


----------



## obregon

Audiorythmics dijo:


> muy buena fuente! y bastante completa, lo que le faltaria que es muy util es un limitador de corriente,
> 
> 
> yo el año pasado me arme una parecida con voltimetro y amperimetro digital pero lo manejaba con un pic y lcd inteligente,
> 
> era regulable de 0 a 35V X 5 amp con limitador de corriente y circuito contra cortos,
> 
> 
> saludos,




Hola chicos aqui un aporte para el que quiera hacer una fuente regulable digital con corrientes de 20 amper regulable,es parecida al del amigo nicolau,pero un poco mas perfeccionada,con un video de demostracion.Saludos y que la disfruten!!!!
http://www.soloelectronica.net/switch_mode_power_supply_laborat.htm


----------



## tatajara

gracias obregón ¡¡
vos la armaste o algo por el estilo ?
saludos


----------



## obregon

tatajara dijo:


> gracias obregón ¡¡
> vos la armaste o algo por el estilo ?
> saludos




hola tatajara!!!,no yo no la arme porque ya tengo una convencional regulable en tension y corriente,hasta 10 amperes,que la hice en la escuela como trabajo practico en taller,hace 20 años,donde en ese tiempo te enseñaban el calculo del transformador,una muy linda epoca,yo simplemente la postie,para el que la quiera hacer,me parecio un articulo muy interesante para el foro,cualquier otra cosa que neseciten me avisan,si lo tengo con gusto lo subire!!!saludos.Luis Obregon.


----------



## DXAPSYCKO

Les dejo la mia, use la carcasa de un UPS quemado, la plaquita del regulador la arme con 3 LM317 en paralelo para entregar +0- 5A, mas una protección de diodos, también le integre un cargador digital de notebook con conector usb.


----------



## GodSaveMetal

obregon dijo:


> hola tatajara!!!,no yo no la arme porque ya tengo una convencional regulable en tension y corriente,hasta 10 amperes,que la hice en la escuela como trabajo practico en taller,hace 20 años,donde en ese tiempo te enseñaban el calculo del transformador,una muy linda epoca,yo simplemente la postie,para el que la quiera hacer,me parecio un articulo muy interesante para el foro,cualquier otra cosa que neseciten me avisan,si lo tengo con gusto lo subire!!!saludos.Luis Obregon.



Porfavor si pudieras, postea la que tú hiciste de 10 amperes si te es posible!! graxias!


----------



## Arsenic

DXAPSYCKO dijo:


> Les dejo la mia, use la carcasa de un UPS quemado, la plaquita del regulador la arme con 3 LM317 en paralelo para entregar +0- 5A, mas una protección de diodos, también le integre un cargador digital de notebook con conector usb. https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd....x720/1378617_723922804289386_1556910440_n.jpg



Muy buena te quedó. ¿La intensidad también es regulable?


----------



## DXAPSYCKO

Arsenic dijo:


> Muy buena te quedó. ¿La intensidad también es regulable?


Gracias, todavía no le puse regulador de intensidad, que circuito me recomendarían..?


----------



## Arsenic

DXAPSYCKO dijo:


> Gracias, todavía no le puse regulador de intensidad, que circuito me recomendarían..?



Aquí encontré uno interesante para tu fuente. Lo que ando buscando yo es un voltímetro + amperímetro digital.

PS: Dejo el link para otra

http://www.ea4nh.com/articulos/fuenvar/fuenvar.htm


----------



## Fogonazo

Arsenic dijo:


> Muy buena te quedó. ¿La intensidad también es regulable?



La intensidad *NO* se regula, se "Limita"


----------



## Arsenic

Fogonazo dijo:


> La intensidad *NO* se regula, se "Limita"


Así es, se limita, logrando el nivel de intensidad requerida (que sería conceptualmente equivalente). Gracias por la aclaración.


----------



## cmontoya

Hola amigos del foro
En estos días me surgió la necesidad de hacer un voltímetro, pude hacer un voltímetro de 0 a 30 con un pic (16f877a) probado en físico (protoboar) y funciona bien, pero por falta de tiempo, no pude diseñar la PCB entonces tome la decisión de hacer el voltímetro de  mnicolau y agradezco a mnicolau por este aporte ya que una vez armada funciono de una sin ningún problema y unido con la fuente regulada funciona de perlas además la hice con muchos componentes reciclados
Saludos


----------



## tatajara

buenas tardes gente 
después de tanto buscar y ver que sea algo simple, encontré este circuito con pcb y todo de una fuente regulable de 0 a 30vdc y de 2mA a 3A, me parecio algo simple de hacer por eso la voy a hacer jaja
antes que nada el link de la pagina:
http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/power/001/index.html
el único problema que tengo es que esta fuente trabaja con 24v AC y lo que yo tengo en mi fuente (la de este proyecto) son 24v DC, mirando la pcb y el diagrama encontré  el puente rectificador y el filtro. ahora bien, sacando solamente esto puedo alimentarla con corriente continua ? o tendre que hacerle alguna reforma ?
saludos y espero que a alguno les sirva la pagina 
tatajara


----------



## Fogonazo

tatajara dijo:


> buenas tardes gente
> después de tanto buscar y ver que sea algo simple, encontré este circuito con pcb y todo de una fuente regulable de 0 a 30vdc y de 2mA a 3A, me parecio algo simple de hacer por eso la voy a hacer jaja
> antes que nada el link de la pagina:
> http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/power/001/index.html
> el único problema que tengo es que esta fuente trabaja con 24v AC y lo que yo tengo en mi fuente (la de este proyecto) son 24v DC, mirando la pcb y el diagrama encontré  el puente rectificador y el filtro. ahora bien, sacando solamente esto puedo alimentarla con corriente continua ? o tendre que hacerle alguna reforma ?
> saludos y espero que a alguno les sirva la pagina
> tatajara



No habría inconveniente, solo que no va a alcanzar una tensión de salida de unos* 20V*


----------



## tatajara

Fogonazo dijo:


> No habría inconveniente, solo que no va a alcanzar una tensión de salida de unos* 20V*



gracias fogo !!
por que no va a llegar a los 20v ? no seria lo mismo alimentarlo con los 24vdc (en este caso no estaría la parte de combercion de AC a DC ??
saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

Con *24Vca* conseguís unos *33Vcc* descontando la caída sobre el regulador nos quedan unos *30Vcc*

Si solo le aplicas *24Vcc* de con el mismo descuento nos quedan unos *20/21Vcc *


----------



## tatajara

Fogonazo dijo:


> Con *24Vca* conseguís unos *33Vcc* descontando la caída sobre el regulador nos quedan unos *30Vcc*
> 
> Si solo le aplicas *24Vcc* de con el mismo descuento nos quedan unos *20/21Vcc *



discúlpame fogo no me había dado cuenta que faltaba rectificar esos 24 v !! estaba pensando en otra cosa 
es algo obvio jaja
saludos


----------



## tatajara

buenas gente !!
yo de nuevo jaja
ya tengo el pcb de la fuente hcecho y voy a empesar a soldar los componentes !!
tengo una pregunta, se le podría agregar otro 2n3055 para sacarle un poco mas de potencia ??, con esto no quiero decir de llegar a los 10 A jaja pero a lo sumo unos 4 A o 5 A 
saludos


----------



## Nandre

Hola gente, la verdad esta muy bueno el proyecto lo estoy realizando y me surgio una interrogante con el voltimetro.
Resulta que encontre entre un par de cosas viejas un voltimetro digital con el mismo ic pero utiliza 5 cables por el datasheet supongo que son dos para medir el voltage. +5V gnd -5v hay forma de modificar el circuito para que se alimente con una fuente simple? Ya que es medio complejo alimentarlo con una fuente simetrca


----------



## fabybu

Buenas,
Les paso mi consulta en este post. No se si está bien ubicada.
Estoy armando una fuente de laboratorio para que descanse un poco la vieja que hice en primer año de la secundaria y de paso disponer de tensiones simétricas a partir del trafo que tengo.

El transformador por las dimensiones que tomé y referido al post https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/obtener-algunos-datos-transformadores-17625/ es de 70-80VA.
La tensión en vacío luego del filtrado es de 23+23.
Puse un regulador LM317/LM337, unos operacionales para que regule desde 0V y para que arrastre la tensión de la fuente negativa; por último, unos TIP41/42 para manejar las corrientes altas.
Sin carga regula desde 0V hasta 21V.

Coloco una carga de 5.5 Ohm y comienzo a subir desde los 0V iniciales la tensión sobre dicha resistencia (Puse en paralelo 4 de 22 Ohm de 15W), llego hasta el máximo que en estas condiciones es de 15V.
La tensión luego de los capacitores de filtrado bajó a 17V (en vacío era de 23V).

Repetí la prueba midiendo simultáneamente la tensión luego del filtrado y la corriente sobre la carga comenzando a aumentar la tensión desde 0V.
El resultado es que cuando la corriente está en 1A la tensión ya cae a 17V y se mantiene en ese valor hasta que llego a los 2.8A sobre la carga.

Entonces, la potencia sobre la carga en esas condiciones es de P = 2.8A x 15V => P = 43W.
La idea de la "fuente de tensión" es que entregue tensión independientemente de la carga. Si tengo una carga de 36 Ohm en 18V circulan 500mA; si cambio la carga a otra de 5.5 Ohm le fuente me va a bajar a 15V aprox.
No es una fuente :cabezon::cabezon::cabezon:

¿Cuál es el problema?
¿Es normal que la tensión en el secundario baje?
¿Cómo lo puedo solucionar? 

Saludos.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

El problema está en la potencia del transformador.

Prueba tu transformador en corriente alterna y mira la relación de voltaje-corriente.
Así verás la verdadera potencia de tu transformador.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## fabybu

Hola elaficionado.
La tensión en el secundario es de 16.4V en vacío. A medida que aumenta la corriente sobre la carga va bajando hasta llegar a 15V en los 2.8A.

Si continuo aumentando la corriente sobre la carga llega hasta 13.5V (Tensión AC sobre el sec del trafo) en 5A sobre la carga.

Saludos.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Asume que vas a trabajar con 15Vca y 2.8A, porque es lo que da tu transformador.
Tu transformador es de toma central, es decir 16Vca-0-16Vca o de un solo secundario.

Chao. 
elaficionado.


----------



## fabybu

Hola.
Entonces la potencia por rama disponible será como máximo P = 15V x 2.8A = 42W.
Lo que me conviene es regular entre 0V y 15Vx(raíz de 2) (eso lo diseño con la resistencia fija y el pote que manejan la tensión de salida en el 317) y limito la corriente en 2.8A con un Transistor PNP extra.
Con esto, si bien no llegaré mucho mas allá de 18V, tengo una verdadera fuente de tensión que es lo que quería!! 
Muchas gracias por la ayuda!!!

El transformador tiene toma central por lo que es como vos decís 16.4Vca - 0 - 16.4Vca.

Saludos y gracias elaficionado.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

¿Haz hecho la prueba en ambos secundarios a la vez?

Chao. 
elaficionado.


----------



## fabybu

Hola elaficionado.
Aún no hice la prueba cargando a ambos secundarios. No terminé aún de armar por completo la fuente. Cuando la tenga en su gabinete hago las pruebas con carga en ambos secundarios.

Sí había probado cargando a cada secundario pero primero a uno y luego al otro, no simultáneamente. Los dos tenían el mismo funcionamiento. En carga (mas allá del Ampere) la tensión llega como máximo a un menor valor.

Saludos.


----------



## fabybu

Hola.
Finalmente terminé la fuente.
Quedó linda estéticamente y funciona bien. Tiene ajuste grueso y fino (pote de 5K y 500R).
En las fotos se ve que además incorporé una mini fuente de 15V - 0 - -15V. Así puedo manejar circuitos con operacionales y por otro lado tener otra fuente independiente y simétrica.

El ajuste de la parte negativa es a través de la parte positiva. O sea, tiene un comparador que copia la tensión positiva hacia la negativa. Tiene un par de ajustes para adaptarla a otros transormadores.
1) Tensión máxima
2) Simetría entre la alimentación positiva y negativa
3) Ajuste de "offset" (para que llegue lo mas cercano a 0V)

Maneja hasta 6A que es lo que soportan los TIP siempre y cuando no se superen los 65W sobre cada uno de ellos. Deben estar con un disipador acorde dado que si por ejemplo cargamos con una resistencia de 3Ohm a la rama positiva, y aplicamos 12V (por ejemplo) al circular 4A sobre la carga, el tip va a disipar P = (Vin - 12V) x 4A. En mi caso Vin = 22V(ésta es la tensión luego del rectificado y filtrado) así que en ese caso estaría disipando 40W.

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## nimio

Hola, 

no me he leído todo el post pero supongo que habéis tratado el tema:

yo quería comentar que en referencia al tema de conectar el voltímetro con su alimentación a parte (independiente a la fuente) yo me hice en su día un voltímetro que conecté a una fuente de alimentación CEBEK; se alimenta de la placa CEBEK y mide su tensión también y aparentemente me funciona sin problemas.

No se en que casos sería recomendable alimentarlo con una fuente aparte a la que se mide.

Ahí queda mi testimonio abierto a comentarios.

Saludos


----------



## fpalacios

Uff! Acabo de terminar de leer las 57 paginas de este muy buen post y la verdad es que los aportes son muy interesantes. Voy a juntar los materiales y tenia ganas de probar en lugar del lm317, el LM350, para llegar a los 5A. Lo ven factible de llegar a dicho amperaje? Saludos!


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

El LM350 es de 3A, para 5A puedes usar LM338.
También puedes usar el LM317 ó LM350 con transistores reforzadores de corriente.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## fpalacios

Gracias elaficionado, lo voy a encarar con el lm350 porque no conseguí el lm338. Saludos


----------



## moonwalker

Hola  hace mucho tiempo construí una sencilla fuente de alimentación regulada variable en base al famoso integrado regulador de tensión LM317.

Es una fuente de poder muy básica asi que no tiene nada de especial, solo la adjunto aquí para compartir este proyecto sencillo con ustedes.
Como ya es sabido, este integrado por medio de su pin ADJUST (pin1) puede suministrar una serie de niveles de voltajes en su salida que van desde los 1.2V hasta los 37 V máximos con un voltaje de alimentación de 40 voltios máximo en su entrada.
En la mayoría de las fuentes de este tipo se usa un potenciómetro entre tierra y el pin adjustel cual, al ser variado, obtendremos gradualmente una salida de niveles distintos de tensión en la salida hasta obtener el voltaje requerido para el circuito pero en esta fuente que les adjunto, el potenciómetro es reemplazado  por un pulsador y simplemente lo hice para darle a la fuente de alimentación un toque más digital en cuanto a la selección de los voltajes requeridos. 

Es verdad, con un potenciómetro podemos  obtener una variedad de niveles de tensión más que la selección digital pero para mi gusto prefiero este último método y aún los niveles preseleccionados en la salida del regulador son los que mayormente se usa para la alimentación de circuitos a nivel general.

La fuente tal como está la he usado durante varios años sin ningún tipo de problema, sin embargo pueden hacerle mejoras si así lo desean. 

El circuito de selección digital conectado al pin ADJUST es lo más discreto posible, sin ningún tipo de complicación y de fácil montaje cuyo corazón es el integrado CD4017 contador Johnson.

Las salidas de éste controlaran las bases de los transistores que a su vez  poseen en sus colectores las diferentes resistencias variables que determinarán el nivel de salida de voltaje en el regulador  según su valor óhmico. El pulsador selecciona de manera gradual los distintos voltajes hasta seleccionar el requerido.

El pulsador se conecta al selector CD4017 por medio de un circuito antirebote en base a un monostable de muy corta duración construido con el temporizador NE555.

Se pueden implementar antirebotes más simplificados pero éste ha sido muy efectivo para mí.

Mi transformador es aproximadamente de 3 amperios con 24 voltios AC en su secundario, rectificando a 32 voltios DC y dispuse de seis salidas de voltajes: 3.3V, 5V, 9V, 12V, 15V y 24V; yo establecí las salidas de tensión así a mi necesidad sin embargo tú puedes ajustar las tensiones a tus requerimientos.

Usé sólo seis de diez salidas que posee el integrado CD4017, así que puedes obtener hasta 4 tensiones más de salida en el regulador sin embargo tienes que hacer los arreglos correspondientes en el PCB.
Para la visualización de los niveles de voltajes, se puede usar el voltímetro a mano que tengas e ir pulsando hasta que obtengas el voltaje requerido sin embargo para mayor versatilidad se pueden agregar diodos LEDs a cada salida del CD4017 para indicar el nivel de tensión que se encuentra presente en la salida del regulador.
Otro método aún más práctico, elegante y versátil  Para mejores efectos, es agregar un voltímetro en conjunto con la fuente dentro del mismo gabinete como por ejemplo el voltímetro con ICL7107 el cual es el que estoy usando para mi fuente de poder.
Les adjunto PCB y esquema de la fuente.
También les adjunto algunas fotos de mi fuente.

El PCB que les adjunto sólo corresponde al circuito de ajuste digital; en las fotos van a ver la fuente de poder y el circuito de ajuste en un solo PCB pero prontamente voy a construir tarjetas por separado.
El PCB también contiene un visualizador para los distintos niveles de voltajes por medio de LEDs por si no va a ser usado con display digital ICL7107.
Todos los transistores controladores de las resistencias variables son 2N3904. bueno sin más que decirles , me despido cualquier cosa háganme saber.


Att moonwalker


----------



## ALE777

Hola amigos!
Luego de leer las 57 paginas de este hilo, antes de armarme mi fuente, me han surgido algunas dudas:
1) He leido en Internet que las fuentes ATX a usar "deben soportar ser conectadas en serie, y eso debe estar indicado por el fabricante"...Esto es VERDAD, o no es asi, es decir, con CUALQUIER fuente china funciona? 
De ser verdad, como puedo saberlo?
2) Si como bien aclara mnicolau en su diagrama "No se deben conectar ambas masas" (Cables negros)...entonces, si quiero usar un mismo interruptor para encender ambas fuentes, al conectar ambos cables verdes con ambas masas, no hare un cortocircuito? O no se conectan asi? (En el dibujo al principio no esta indicado).
3) En lugar del LM317 pienso usar una fuente Step - down de buena potencia (400W)...¿Puedo usarla sin problemas, y asi obtener de 1 a 24V variables?
Muchísimas gracias!!!
Aqui si se APRENDE!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Se debe quitar la conexión a masa de la plaqueta (dentro de la fuente se interconectan la carcasa de chapa , todos los cables negros y el cable verde y amarillo de tierra). o sea que solo los cables negros irán a la conexión de negativo , se quita el cable verde y amarillo y se quita la conexión entre ese negativo y la caja de chapa.

Puedes usar la Step-Down y también podrías usar una Step-Up


----------



## ALE777

Gracias DOSMETROS por tu atencion, y tu pronta respuesta!
Por lo que me comentas, en cada fuente ATX los cables negros se conectan con el cable de tierra verde y amarillo?
Entonces, debo cortar el cable verde - amarillo y la conexion de ese cable con la caja de chapa?
Segun tus sugerencias, modifiqué el dibujo original de mnicolau, agregando las conexiones faltantes..
Asi esta BIEN? O en el caso del interruptor tambien debo unir el cable negro de la Fuente Nº 2 con el de la Fuente Nº 1? 
Gracias!!! Saludos cordiales!


Hola amigos! 
Continuando con este extenso hilo iniciado mas de 10 años atras por mnicolau, encontré un video en Youtube (LINK) donde se explica (a partir del minuto 01:25 y 02:45) que con NO TODAS las fuentes de PC, conectando los 12V de una con los cables negros de la otra obtendremos 24V, salvo que en la fuente esté especificado que sí admite conexion en serie...¿Esto es asi?

Yo tengo dos fuentes CHINAS de 500W (Al menos eso dice en las etiquetas, aunque sé que nunca llegan a esa potencia) (Una de ellas es la marca OVERTECH GX-6500)...
No se que opinan ustedes, (que tienen mas experiencia que yo), o como hizo mnicolau para tener exito...
Gracias, saludos!!!


----------

